# Tokyo Ghoul (Weekly Young Jump)



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

*This thread is for both Tokyo Ghoul and its sequel Tokyo Ghoul: RE in Weekly Young Jump*.
​
Tokyo Ghoul


> Strange murders are happening in Tokyo. Due to liquid evidence at the scene, the police conclude the attacks are the results of 'eater' type ghouls. College buddies Kaneki and Hide come up with the idea that ghouls are imitating humans so that's why they haven't ever seen one. Little did they know that their theory may very well become reality.


*Here is the online-gallery*


Tokyo Ghoul: RE


> Some time after the events following the CCG’s overall extermination spree, Haise Sasaki is a Rank 1 Ghoul Investigator working as the leader of The Quinx Squad, a group of new recruits to which the ultimate goal of CCG is entrusted: Quinx must completely wipe out the natural enemies of the human world: a parallel but appalling existence of eater species known as "ghouls."


*Here is the online-gallery*


----------



## Morgan (Dec 25, 2013)

I recommend this as well for it's compelling story. #TeamHumans...LOL


----------



## Morglay (Dec 25, 2013)

Really enjoying this so far. Loved the Hermann Hesse quote.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 16, 2014)

It's just been announced in the newest issue of Weekly Young Jump that this will be getting an anime adaptation.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 16, 2014)

Holy shit really? That rocks as I don't normally watch much anime but will pick this one up for sure.


----------



## rajin (Jan 21, 2014)

*Toukyou Kushu 111 Raw*

*Olfactory Genjutsu*


----------



## Canuckgirl (Jan 26, 2014)

I hope it does not get the Pupa treatment.  Seriously, 4 minutes for an anime!!!!!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 26, 2014)

Canuckgirl said:


> I hope it does not get the Pupa treatment.  Seriously, 4 minutes for an anime!!!!!



I don't see why you'd compare this to Pupa. They don't run in the same magazine and don't even have the same publisher, fuck they aren't even in the same demographic.

Also Tokyo Ghoul is one of WYJ's biggest properties right now, they're probably going to make sure the anime is a huge success.


----------



## Morgan (Jan 28, 2014)

I wonder how big of a fighting manga the author intends it be.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm up for an anime but just as long as they don't censor too much. Also, do any of you know how much episodes it will be if it is done seasonally?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 31, 2014)

[youtube]4-z_rG7M3tA[/youtube]


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok. That trailer was freaking amazing. Can't wait for the anime for this.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 31, 2014)

It looks cool and finally an anime that looks exactly like the manga. I Guarantee you once the anime comes forth this thread will be thriving.


----------



## Morgan (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm getting really excited for this anime.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 1, 2014)

Alright, I'm interested.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like Kaneki is going to become the Gourmet food....wonder how he's going to get out of this one considering that it is a secret society.


----------



## rajin (Feb 10, 2014)

*Toukyou Kushu 114 Raw*

*Scan is out*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 24, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul will be done by Studio Pierrot.

*Director: Shuhei Morita
Series Composition: Mikasano Chuji
Character Design: Kazuhiro Miwa*



This is from Animeblue's post:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 24, 2014)

Holy shit, I didn't know an anime is coming out  Looking forward to this.

I'm not that confident on studio pierrot though


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 24, 2014)

ugh......Studio Pierrot.......well crap.


----------



## haegar (Feb 25, 2014)

this looks interesting. given the trailer looks decent I am tempted to wait another month or two and start with the anime. then again, manga looks also nice


----------



## rajin (Apr 8, 2014)

*Toukyou Kushu 122 Raw*

*super human*


----------



## Tangible (Apr 26, 2014)

On chapter 16. This series is so good thus far! Is there a group trying to catch up to the raws?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 27, 2014)

Usually three come out at once and there's suppose to be an anime adaption sometime.


----------



## Mdri (May 3, 2014)

Anime will start airing in July.

I want all the chapters translations already, it takes too long.


----------



## rajin (May 12, 2014)

*Toukyou Kushu 125 Raw*

*Here you go.*


----------



## Mdri (May 19, 2014)

This manga became even more awesome after these new translated chapters, omg!


----------



## Stevenh1990 (May 19, 2014)

Man, the mc got fuck up to the point that he went insane.


----------



## Tangible (May 19, 2014)

That torture stuff was hard to read. Geez


----------



## Drakor (May 20, 2014)

Talk about a fucked up situation, the massive amount of stress due to having his appendages cut off while constantly regenerating in the span of 10 days turned his hair coke white...even his finger and toenails went black in color. Kaneki's mind broke so hard he started reliving and sharing desires from the past as a child intimately with a hallucinated version of the chick that died trying to kill and eat him...hell he even laughed hysterically when that giant centipede got shoved in his ear

Now that he's practically turned into a cannibal, I wonder if he'll evolve uncontrollably further as a ghoul due to Yamori's vast supply of RC cells. It was like he just injected a giant jar of protein and caffeine into his body all at once


----------



## Stilzkin (May 20, 2014)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Man, the mc got fuck up to the point that he went insane.





Drakor said:


> Talk about a fucked up situation, the massive amount of stress due to having his appendages cut off while constantly regenerating in the span of 10 days turned his hair coke white...even his finger and toenails went black in color. Kaneki's mind broke so hard he started reliving and sharing desires from the past as a child intimately with a hallucinated version of the chick that died trying to kill and eat him...hell he even laughed hysterically when that giant centipede got shoved in his ear



His mind doesn't actually seem to be in all that bad of a shape for all the torture he experienced.

After getting tortured for days one would think you would be completely mad and afraid of everyone and everything or be filled with rage and thoughts of torturing others like Jason (that was the tortures name right?).

He has clearly changed but he wasn't broken.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 20, 2014)

Kaneki will overcome all!


----------



## Tangible (May 20, 2014)

I actually am glad this happened to Kaneki. His character needed the development


----------



## Mdri (May 20, 2014)

Honestly i hope he stays partly 'insane', his character seems much more appealing now.


----------



## Drakor (May 20, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> His mind doesn't actually seem to be in all that bad of a shape for all the torture he experienced.
> 
> After getting tortured for days one would think you would be completely mad and afraid of everyone and everything or be filled with rage and thoughts of torturing others like Jason (that was the tortures name right?).
> 
> He has clearly changed but he wasn't broken.


Not all that bad? 

Boy was having a heart to heart about his childhood traumas and sweet memories with a hallucinated version of his girlfriend that tried to kill and eat him while laughing in hysterics as a gigantic centipede scratched and bit the insides of his ear... 

He retained his sanity yes, but he still literally was speaking to an imagination as if it was real. I'm pretty sure he's going to snap again due to that RC cell overload from eating Yamori


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 20, 2014)

I wish Kaneki and Touka would hook up, but judging by the raws so far it seems like a brother-sister relationship

Rize from the beginning would have been a great partner for Kaneki and he liked her a lot to.


----------



## rajin (Jun 12, 2014)

*heavily double page chapters

5 double pages joined here

here
here
*


----------



## Morglay (Jun 12, 2014)

He was pathetic before. I liked the way Rize stomped him for being weak. Hopefully now he has the stones to make a decision when under pressure.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 12, 2014)

Ayato needs to get crushed for cannibalizing parts of his sister's back and her kagune


Punk Zebra said:


> I wish Kaneki and Touka would hook up, but judging by the raws so far it seems like a brother-sister relationship
> 
> Rize from the beginning would have been a great partner for Kaneki and he liked her a lot to.


Rize did become his girlfriend, although it only lasted a couple days


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 12, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Ayato needs to get crushed for cannibalizing parts of his sister's back and her kagune
> 
> Rize did become his girlfriend, although it only lasted a couple days



Thats because she wanted to eat his @ss!


----------



## rajin (Jun 26, 2014)

*Toukyou Kushu 131 Raw*

*Hunter X Hunter - 135 720p*


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2014)

Just stated reading/watching this. How often do the chaps update? I did a bit of research and found out most of the chaps past 73 aren't on the average manga site, does anyone have a link for 74 - 110+.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 4, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Thats because she wanted to eat his @ss!


​


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 4, 2014)

No problem.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 4, 2014)

Morglay said:


> ​



You know its true


----------



## Drakor (Jul 6, 2014)

Chapters 74 and 75...I sense this arc coming to a close rapidly. I just can't wait to see this arc in the anime, especially    .


----------



## Morglay (Jul 6, 2014)

Hardcore. New favorite MC.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jul 6, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ Kaneki........... very educational though.


----------



## Quuon (Jul 6, 2014)

Kaneki does not fuck around.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 6, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Chapters 74 and 75...I sense this arc coming to a close rapidly. I just can't wait to see this arc in the anime, especially    .



Although the anime maybe good, it can never give justice to the manga...never.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Although the anime maybe good, it can never give justice to the manga...never.



I'm new to the manga, but I have to agree with this. The 4ish chapters the first chap adapted were better than the animu.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 6, 2014)

Ares said:


> I'm new to the manga, but I have to agree with thiais. The 4ish chapters the first chap adapted were better than the animu.



The anime art style won't be able to pull off that eery affect you feel from the manga. If anyone here read or watched Dusk Maiden of Amnesia you will understand what I mean.


----------



## Dark (Jul 10, 2014)

Any idea when the new chapters are gonna be translated? I mean when I looked up for raw chapters, there was a total of 13x something while the latest translated chapter is 75.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 10, 2014)

Dark said:


> Any idea when the new chapters are gonna be translated? I mean when I looked up for raw chapters, there was a total of 13x something while the latest translated chapter is 75.



It takes time to translate stuff.

They are releasing about two a week.


----------



## Dark (Jul 10, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> It takes time to translate stuff.
> 
> They are releasing about two a week.



I can live with that.


----------



## Chimichangas (Jul 10, 2014)

badass new chapter

Here


----------



## Dark (Jul 10, 2014)

Glad to see Ken reunited with Anteiku. I guess they can tell how much stronger Ken now is, too bad the chapter was too short.


----------



## Chimichangas (Jul 11, 2014)

and they can tell to how much aogiri fuck up with him


----------



## Arcana (Jul 11, 2014)

Kaneki slowly turning to a badass


----------



## Dark (Jul 11, 2014)

Arcana said:


> Kaneki slowly turning to a badass



He is one tough motherfucking badass in my book, now. 

How he owned Yamori and then went out of his way to break Ayato's bones.. lol that's more than enough. I was always wondering when he was gonna snap and it was more than satisfying.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 11, 2014)

Holy shit, out of all the kagunes we've seen Noroshi's Bikaku has got to be the largest and then there was that insane regeneration feat. His eating habits must make Rize look anorexic to get that much RC 


Dark said:


> He is one tough motherfucking badass in my book, now.
> 
> How he owned Yamori and then went out of his way to break Ayato's bones.. lol that's more than enough. I was always wondering when he was gonna snap and it was more than satisfying.



Can't forget the way he removed the Centipede that was still gnawing inside his ear canal while talking down to Yamori too.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 11, 2014)

Dark said:


> He is one tough motherfucking badass in my book, now.
> 
> How he owned Yamori and then went out of his way to break Ayato's bones.. lol that's more than enough. I was always wondering when he was gonna snap and it was more than satisfying.



Yeah when he said he's was going beat Ayato half to death and break exactly 103 bones simply badass. Let's not forget what he did to Jason ain't nobody going to mess with him now.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 11, 2014)

103 bones broken and he fucking counted them.

He really kept his promise.

Holy shit..


----------



## Morglay (Jul 11, 2014)

Scans of next 2 chapters Got to see what Noroshi was made of.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 11, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Scans of next 2 chapters Got to see what Noroshi was made of.



Oh,thank the Lord the translations are so fast!


----------



## Fujita (Jul 12, 2014)

This is good stuff 

Particularly love the main character's issues in the current (scanned) arc 

Here's to taking things literally


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2014)

too bad the trans is slow as sin.


----------



## Chimichangas (Jul 13, 2014)

episode 81 
Scans of next 2 chapters

kaneki vengance begins!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakor (Jul 14, 2014)

1 more chapter to go before I can read 80 and 81...!

Scans of next 2 chapters

Scans of next 2 chapters


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

So I finally caught up to chapter 78.

Does anyone know where I can find 79+ 'cause on kissmanga they only have 80 and 81. Also does anyone know when the rest of the chapters will be translated?


----------



## Tangible (Jul 14, 2014)

Ares said:


> So I finally caught up to chapter 78.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find 79+ 'cause on kissmanga they only have 80 and 81. Also does anyone know when the rest of the chapters will be translated?


79 isn't scanned yet. It seems like other groups are starting to pay attention to the series and the new one wanted to get the jump on chapters.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

Tangible said:


> 79 isn't scanned yet. It seems like other groups are starting to pay attention to the series and the new one wanted to get the jump on chapters.



Damn, that's kind of dumb. Why scan 80 and 81 without 79?


----------



## Morglay (Jul 14, 2014)

The scans skipped so far ahead originally because somebody who was a friend of the scan group had read the raws but wanted to know what happened ahead of time so they did it for him.


----------



## Dark (Jul 14, 2014)

What I want to know now is:

Where is the doctor (that transplanted Rize's organ(s) into Ken) and whom does he work for

Who killed Rize 

I am sure that the doctor is connected to the person who killed Riza.


----------



## Tangible (Jul 14, 2014)

Morglay said:


> The scans skipped so far ahead originally because somebody who was a friend of the scan group had read the raws but wanted to know what happened ahead of time so they did it for him.


Nah, that was like 70 and 72 or something earlier. Another group just put 80 and 81 up a few days ago, twisted hel was at like 75 and another group put up a few late 70s chapters but one of them had the pages out of order


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

Why is it taking so long? I need my Touka....


----------



## Drakor (Jul 14, 2014)

I prefer Twisted Hel's translations but, can't be selfish and got to respect the effort of Team Gomi

Scans of next 2 chapters


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

Drakor said:


> I prefer Twisted Hel's translations but, can't be selfish and got to respect the effort of Team Gomi
> 
> Scans of next 2 chapters



Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you so much. pek


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2014)

the romance interest seems out of nowhere. I mean it could make sense but she only seemed JUST to care this arc.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 14, 2014)

"Kaneki-kun...badass mode!!"

Hah.



> I mean it could make sense but she only seemed JUST to care this arc.



Touka? I have no idea where in the series anyone is now.

Their relationship has been developing for a long time.


----------



## Ether (Jul 14, 2014)

I read this manga all in one sitting for several hours today 

I enjoyed Kaneki's change in attitude after Yamori tortured him sadistically.

He finally stopped being weak-willed but I do wonder what direction he will go on.

Amon and Akira are an interesting duo since both seem to try to one up each other all the time.

A good series to read overall.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> "Kaneki-kun...badass mode!!"
> 
> Hah.
> 
> ...



It has but the transition feels a bit weird. I mean right before they took him i didn't feel much.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 15, 2014)

OS said:


> the romance interest seems out of nowhere. I mean it could make sense but she only seemed JUST to care this arc.



The relationship has been growing steadily for some time now,it's just now after him being abducted and her finding him again only to lose him again do we see by just how much.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2014)

OS said:


> It has but the transition feels a bit weird. I mean right before they took him i didn't feel much.



That's because she's a tsundere.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2014)

Caught up to this.

I'm really liking how the Author is following the Ghoul myths even to the point of using a guise of Animals.


----------



## Impact (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm up to date with the series,  it so freaking addictive


----------



## Justice (Jul 17, 2014)

I fucking love white haired Kaneki. Talk about taking a level in badass.

I like Gourmet too.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2014)

Best thing about the new Kaneki is he's no longer a bitch.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 17, 2014)

Justice said:


> I fucking love white haired Kaneki. Talk about taking a level in badass.
> 
> I like Gourmet too.



Kaneki with dat mask though

All kinds of badass.


----------



## Justice (Jul 17, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Kaneki with dat mask though
> 
> All kinds of badass.



Yep, the fact that is black makes it more badass.


----------



## Dark (Jul 17, 2014)

Interesting, so Kaneki eradicated the restaurant ghouls to keep his identity a secret. 

I like how he decided not to stay at Anteiku anymore.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Kaneki
> Touka
> Yoma
> Suzuya
> ...



Ken is boss as fuck.  I can't wait to see what he does for the Ghouls. I'm sure by EoS they won't be looked down upon as much as they are now.

Naisu list. 

Mine is: 

1.) Touka
2.) Ken
3.) Juuzou
4.) Uta
5.) Nishio


----------



## Morglay (Jul 18, 2014)

1. Kaneki.
2. Owl - can't remember his actual name but with his mask the dude is fucking based as fuck.
3. Touka.
4. Gourmet.
5. Nishio.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2014)

Fujita said:


> In no particular order
> 
> Kaneki
> Mado
> ...



I know what you mean man. Akita is awesome, I can't wait to see what she's really like on the field and shit, hopefully she'll get some interesting char dev.


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 18, 2014)

Justice said:


> Yep, the fact that is black makes it more badass.



You know it!


----------



## Dark (Jul 18, 2014)

My top 5 as of chapter 81: 

Kaneki
Touka
Yomo
Uta 
Ayato


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2014)

Dark said:


> My top 5 as of chapter 81:
> 
> Kaneki
> Touka
> ...



Ayato needs char dev so bad.


----------



## Dark (Jul 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> Ayato needs char dev so bad.



When that happens he might go even  higher on my list, I have him as my #5 without any further character development, which speaks of how much potential he has got.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 19, 2014)

on chapter 22

does kaneki get over his "i won't eat people" schtick?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2014)

Blunt said:


> on chapter 22
> 
> does kaneki get over his "i won't eat people" schtick?



Yes. By 62 he changes completely.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2014)

Dark said:


> When that happens he might go even  higher on my list, I have him as my #5 without any further character development, which speaks of how much potential he has got.



For me Ayato is like top 10, probably more like top 15 but yeah, when he finally gets char dev he'll probably shoot up in my rankings. I mean I love Touka so yeah...


----------



## Xin (Jul 20, 2014)

Started reading this yesterday and caught up today. 

It's awesome. 

I knew shit got real when hair turned white. 

What's the usual release day?


----------



## Lork (Jul 20, 2014)

Seen a summary of chapter 136 spoilers and a pic. Oh boy do things get ugly


----------



## Xin (Jul 20, 2014)

Why aren't there more translated chapters out?


----------



## Lork (Jul 20, 2014)

That's the sad thing about the series...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hide meets Kaneki in his ghoul form


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow this manga is amazing, obviously like a lot of people I only now discovered it thanks to the anime. I am surprised though that it doesn't have a bigger following as it's better than all the popular shit around.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 21, 2014)

Xin said:


> Why aren't there more translated chapters out?



To busy translating Naruto a hundred different ways.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 21, 2014)

on chapter 76

wtf is that Noro guy??? he got chopped to pieces and he was just fine

maybe he's actually the one eyed king?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 21, 2014)

Blunt said:


> on chapter 76
> 
> wtf is that Noro guy??? he got chopped to pieces and he was just fine
> 
> maybe he's actually the one eyed king?



Neah,I don't think so.

But I do think he's incredibly powerful.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Pretty sure he isn't. He'd be on a completely other level if he was.

I wouldn't be surprised if we saw something similar from the other AT group leaders.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 21, 2014)

Blunt said:


> on chapter 76
> 
> wtf is that Noro guy??? he got chopped to pieces and he was just fine
> 
> maybe he's actually the one eyed king?



Don't think he is the king. He was a beast level tank though, I was thinking he could be a puppet of some sort?


----------



## Drakor (Jul 21, 2014)

Blunt said:


> on chapter 76
> 
> wtf is that Noro guy??? he got chopped to pieces and he was just fine
> 
> maybe he's actually the one eyed king?


Our only hint is that even Aogiri members believe he eats far too much food, and compared to every kagune we have seen his Bikaku tail has dwarfed them in size heavily...even Kaneki who was well fed by Yamori had a smaller kagune. So he's pack full of RC cells, atleast significantly more than Rize, Yamori, or Kaneki.

He probably is a Kakuja himself, like Yoshimura or Touka and Ayato's father.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 21, 2014)

Wait I am confused, is the one eyed king the ghoul that fought multiple investigators and was pressing them until he decided to leave? Or is the one eyed Owl and one eyed king different ghouls? Maybe the one eyes are a new superior species half ghoul half human................and stronger than both.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> Wait I am confused, is the one eyed king the ghoul that fought multiple investigators and was pressing them until he decided to leave? Or is the one eyed Owl and one eyed king different ghouls? Maybe the one eyes are a new superior species half ghoul half human................and stronger than both.



The One-Eyed Owl and One-Eyed King are two different Ghouls. 

One-Eyed Ghouls are inherently superior than normal Ghouls or humans in general.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> The One-Eyed Owl and One-Eyed King are two different Ghouls.
> 
> One-Eyed Ghouls are inherently superior than normal Ghouls or humans in general.



So the one eyed owl works for the one eyed king? I mean he must do because he was part of the plan to distract the investigators long enough for them to free the Ghouls in prison.


----------



## Tangible (Jul 21, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> So the one eyed owl works for the one eyed king? I mean he must do because he was part of the plan to distract the investigators long enough for them to free the Ghouls in prison.


Pretty sure Yoshimura is the One Eyed Owl, and I doubt he works for the OEK since Yoshi goes out of his way to not kill anyone (ghoul or human)

And was that translation for 82 really weird to anyone else? Had some issues "getting" it


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 21, 2014)

Started with the anime, I feel like it has potential, and dat gore, and I want to find out about White haired Kaneki so yeah, definitely going to start the manga.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Started with the anime, I feel like it has potential, and dat gore, and I want to find out about White haired Kaneki so yeah, definitely going to start the manga.



Just lookin' out for you, unless you start reading the manga or don't care about spoilers you should go to the animu thread. :33


----------



## Dark (Jul 21, 2014)

Tangible said:


> Pretty sure *Yoshimura is the One Eyed Owl*, and I doubt he works for the OEK since Yoshi goes out of his way to not kill anyone (ghoul or human)



Is this a prediction or something you know for sure from later chapters?

I really hope it's not the latter cuz if it was, that's some major spoiler


----------



## Tangible (Jul 21, 2014)

Dark said:


> Is this a prediction or something you know for sure from later chapters?
> 
> I really hope it's not the latter cuz if it was, that's some major spoiler


Assuming you are caught up with the current releases then it is just a prediction (I don't discuss RAWs even if I have looked at most of them  ). Think about it, Yoshimura said he was going to go "buy time" and right after that the One Eye Owl shows up. Then this time and the other time discussed the Owl didn't kill anyone even though he had the ability to. Also consider his status in the ghoul community and the respect that even incredibly strong ghouls show him.


----------



## Dark (Jul 21, 2014)

Tangible said:


> Assuming you are caught up with the current releases then it is just a prediction (I don't discuss RAWs even if I have looked at most of them  ). Think about it, Yoshimura said he was going to go "buy time" and right after that the One Eye Owl shows up. Then this time and the other time discussed the Owl didn't kill anyone even though he had the ability to. Also consider his status in the ghoul community and the respect that even incredibly strong ghouls show him.



You're right about that, in addition, Yoshimura was injured when they were about to leave and he wasn't shown fighting anyone. However, to be honest those hints didn't click before I read your post, your prediction seems spot on with the evidence you provided which is really impressive, but I still have a feeling, from the way you are talking, that you know it for sure  


*Spoiler*: __ 



If that's actually revealed in later chapters, then I would have preferred being shocked with revelation than know about it beforehand through some "prediction".


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Tangible said:


> Assuming you are caught up with the current releases then it is just a prediction (I don't discuss RAWs even if I have looked at most of them  ). Think about it, Yoshimura said he was going to go "buy time" and right after that the One Eye Owl shows up. Then this time and the other time discussed the Owl didn't kill anyone even though he had the ability to. Also consider his status in the ghoul community and the respect that even incredibly strong ghouls show him.



I was thinking the same thing whilst reading it.

He even came back looking pretty tired and we never saw him actually stall anyone. Plus the fact that his eyes are always closed. 

Then there's these panels:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Note they have the same hair style and both look elderly. 



Hinami notes his injury, the OEO was injured by the two CCG officers.


----------



## Dark (Jul 21, 2014)

Well now that we had this discussion, if Yoshimura (his Kakugan) is one-eyed as well, then it all makes sense as to why he had an interest in Kaneki, it always seemed like this guy knew way too much more than he likes to admit.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Dark said:


> Well now that we had this discussion, if Yoshimura (his Kakugan) is one-eyed as well, then it all makes sense as to why he had an interest in Kaneki, it always seemed like this guy knew way too much more than he likes to admit.



Yuuup.

Not only was it weird, but he had an exceptional fascination with wanting to get Ken acquainted with his new life style (meaning he most likely went through the same thing because the OEK is the only natural-born hybrid) and probably has high hopes for him.

Also, the fact that Ken's resistance towards eating human flesh probably also intrigued him. He probably wants Ken to carry his torch and make the Ghouls a less-animalistic race.


----------



## Justice (Jul 21, 2014)

Juuzo is one of the more interesting CCG people. At first, I thought he was a ghoul and a woman, but he is a bishounen. 

His quince is badass though. Can't wait for him in action.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 21, 2014)

Justice said:


> Juuzo is one of the more interesting CCG people. At first, I thought he was a ghoul and a woman, but he is a bishounen.
> 
> His quince is badass though. Can't wait for him in action.



Out of all of them that has to be the coolest I can remember seeing. Best name too.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Justice said:


> Juuzo is one of the more interesting CCG people. At first, I thought he was a ghoul and a woman, but he is a bishounen.
> 
> His quince is badass though. Can't wait for him in action.



Juuzou and Akira are the only ones I'm interested in, though Koutarou to a lesser extent. I want to see the man Koutarou becomes, I have high expectations for him.


----------



## Dark (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> Juuzou and Akira are the only ones I'm interested in, though Koutarou to a lesser extent. I want to see the man Koutarou becomes, I have high expectations for him.



Pretty much, I would also include Arima to my favorite CCG members list.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Dark said:


> Pretty much, I would also include Arima to my favorite CCG members list.



Eh, he's only been shown a few times and his clashing with the OEO in the flashback didn't interest me all that much.

We'll see what he's like though.


----------



## Justice (Jul 21, 2014)

Amon doesn't do nothing for me as of now. Akira is interesting though. I can't wait for that sadistic side.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah same. Koutarou only has potential for me. The way Ken was able to make him think about Ghouls in a "different" light seems promising. Akira is the son of a lunatic so yeah... She makes the list of interesting people automatically. Plus I love her "don't-waste-a-second" shtick.


----------



## Justice (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah, I like how's she straight to the point. Hopefully Kaneki interacts more with Amon and he sees more of the Ghouls kinder side and won't have a black and white mentality towards them. But since the CCG are knight templars and Touka killed Mado, it will be hard.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that's (probably) why I think Yoshi (most likely OEO) has so much hopes for Ken and why he wants him to succeed because at least in my eyes, Ken has the potential to change the relationship between Ghouls and Humans and will probably end up being what the story centers around.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Another mention of Touka and Ayato's father, really curious as to how long it takes to become a Kakuja by simply scavenging like he did.
> 
> Juuzou is about to become infamous and known as the "dove who took down Jason" which is only going to lead to him being manhandled if he fights a real SS+ Ghoul. This series is steadily making cannibalism a thing, and if massive rc values is what pushes ghouls to evolve into Kakuja there is no doubt more are on their way.



Yup.

I'm literally so fucking hyped to see Juuzou with his new Quinque it's not even funny.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> Yup.
> 
> I'm literally so fucking hyped to see Juuzou with his new Quinque it's not even funny.


Strongest quinque among investigators in the 2nd class as well, but considering how easily Kaneki destroyed Yamori's Kagune I'm inclined to think any S+ ghoul who is well fed should be able to break it.

I'm sure Amon is simply an adopted child or its religious figurative speech, but this potential "I eat kids at sunday school" priest seems like he's from Europe with a name like Donath.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Strongest quinque among investigators in the 2nd class as well, but considering how easily Kaneki destroyed Yamori's Kagune I'm inclined to think any S+ ghoul who is well fed should be able to break it.
> 
> I'm sure Amon is simply an adopted child or its religious figurative speech, but this potential "I eat kids at sunday school" priest seems like he's from Europe with a name like Donath.



Yeah, I honestly wouldn't be surprised. 

I was thinking it was figurative considering he's a Priest (ergo "Father").


----------



## Dark (Jul 23, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _Including a spoiler about chapter 136_ 



Since I couldn't help myself but read the spoiler tag posted a few pages back, I guess now it sounds much more possible for Hide to meet Kaneki in his ghoul form.


----------



## naruto43ver (Jul 24, 2014)

Now this is why I wanna learn Japanese. I can't read the raws :'( 
The latest translated chapter is boring. I was waiting for Kaneki moments but still 13's Jason is pretty awesome.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

This manga...I just marathoned through 80+ chapters.  This is the best shonen I've read in years.  It is so frigging good!  I'm actually glad I kept ignoring it for so long.  Those 80 chapters were delicious.

Kaneki x Touka for life


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 24, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> This manga...I just marathoned through 80+ chapters.  This is the best shonen I've read in years.  It is so frigging good!  I'm actually glad I kept ignoring it for so long.  Those 80 chapters were delicious.
> 
> Kaneki x Touka for life



I did the same thanks to the anime.

It's a great manga!


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

I didn't even know there was an anime til I was reading the comments on Kissmanga.  But I'm not sure I'll watch it.  The anime will be censored to Hell and back.  I don't really wanna see a watered down version.

Although, it's tempting to see what kinda sickkickass openings it'll have...


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> This manga...I just marathoned through 80+ chapters.  This is the best shonen I've read in years.  It is so frigging good!  I'm actually glad I kept ignoring it for so long.  Those 80 chapters were delicious.
> 
> Kaneki x Touka for life



That's because it's a seinen.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

Ares said:


> That's because it's a seinen.



Really?!  I could have sworn I read somewhere that it was serialized in Shonen Jump.  Perhaps I got it confused with Young Jump...  That's why they could get away with shit in this manga!  I was floored (Hell I was dumbfounded that the main character was 18!!!). I kept trying to understand how Shonen Jump even allowed this to get popular, since they usually cut my favorite series.  Now it all makes sense!  I finally found the manga to fill the void when Claymore ends!!!

Side note: I just realized Touka is younger than Kaneki.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Really?!  I could have sworn I read somewhere that it was serialized in Shonen Jump.  Perhaps I got it confused with Young Jump...  That's why they could get away with shit in this manga!  I was floored (Hell I was dumbfounded that the main character was 18!!!). I kept trying to understand how Shonen Jump even allowed this to get popular, since they usually cut my favorite series.  Now it all makes sense!  I finally found the manga to fill the void when Claymore ends!!!
> 
> Side note: I just realized Touka is younger than Kaneki.



Hahaha, yeah it's serialized in YJ. XD

Man I'm so glad people are enjoying this series, I've been trying to get everyone I know to read the manga. 

Yup, Touka is 16.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

I actually started seeing TG popping up last year.  I knew no more than the name and I first thought it was a comedy (I thought of Angel Densetsu).  But I thought, "Hmm whatever, I'm interested but it looks like it has only a few chaps.  I'll wait on it".  I had done the same exact thing with SnK.  Then last night I thought, "The time has come..."

And I was blown away!  Good lord, this was great!  The action.  The setting.  The fucking characterizations!  The FORSHADOWING (I fucking love figuring out which offhand remark is gonna be expanded upon later!)!!!  Kaneki is...do I even have to say? Touka is the strong female lead I've been looking for for like years!.  Seriously, at one point I marveled,  "My God, I'm still getting awesome fights with her!"  

Ok I'm gonna stop now, cause I'm gushing.  I'm shamelessly gushing.

My one and only gripe is that the CCG info dump chapters.  The bane of my existence...


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

Haha trust me I know how you feel. I've been spamming TG in the OLC every time someone asks for a recommendation.

I even didn't mind Ken being whiny at the beginning and oh boy did that pay off or what... I love Touka, the moment she showed she was a Tsundere she became a top 5 waifu.  Only bad thing about TG is that it has 50 chaps of UN translated material.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

I was quite alright with how Kaneki was in the beginning.  Even though he was a bit of a cliche, he was actually very introspective and was aware of his flaws.  That made it refreshing.  And he more than made up for it with his badass moments.  But I kept reading something bout "white hair" in the Kissmanga comments and I was both anticipating and dreading it.  I knew it gonna be cool but I didn't want another "Super-Powered Alter Ego".  Too fucking much of that everywhere.  But what I got was so much better!!!  God, that was damn near masterful.

What Kaneki does to Ayato was one of the downright most badass things I've seen an MC do. Ever. Period.  And that's counting what he did to Jason just chapters before.

I didn't really get the Tsundere vibe from Touka.  Ice Queen yes.  But right when it really looks like she's warming up to him, they got hit with the Aogiri Arc.  Then right after she wanted to go with him.  I didn't see any instance where she was hiding her attraction to him, even from herself.  Hell, when they were caught in comprising positions, she didn't fluster like a Tsundere does.

I thought they were cute together from the beginning, but when she bit his shoulder to fight Gourmet, I took a step back and said, "Ok. That was hot."

I don't see the untranslated material as a bad thing.  If there's a dedicated scanslation group, that means we won't have to suffer the month long waits for a while.  Dude I'm a Berserk reader.  Trust me, this is a good thing

EDIT: Just read chap 85.  All I gotta say is , "I KNEW IT!!!"


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

mfw chapter updates of 85 and 99 without 84 or 86 - 98


----------



## Morglay (Jul 24, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I was quite alright with how Kaneki was in the beginning.  Even though he was a bit of a cliche, he was actually very introspective and was aware of his flaws.  That made it refreshing.  And he more than made up for it with his badass moments.  But I kept reading something bout "white hair" in the Kissmanga comments and I was both anticipating and dreading it.  I knew it gonna be cool but I didn't want another "Super-Powered Alter Ego".  Too fucking much of that everywhere.  But what I got was so much better!!!  God, that was damn near masterful.
> 
> What Kaneki does to Ayato was one of the downright most badass things I've seen an MC do. Ever. Period.  And that's counting what he did to Jason just chapters before.



I know, that has to be some of the best anti hero development I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

Ares said:


> mfw chapter updates of 85 and 99 without 84 or 86 - 98



My willpower held out for about 1 whole hour.  I read both 85 and 99.  Wasn't too surprising.  I'd figured out everything from waaay back.  The breadcrumbs were there, and they were delectable. 



Morglay said:


> I know, that has to be some of the best anti hero development I have seen in a long time.



When Kaneki was being tortured and he was starting to lose it, I knew the fallout was gonna be glorious.  I kept thinking to myself, "Oh yes...there will be blood"

What I REALLY wanna know now is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



if maybe Kaneki _wasn't_ hallucinating Rize during his torture and they have some kinda psychic link


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

Yup, I read the chapter title of 85 so yeah... I bet I know who dat is.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

It's not who you think it is...


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

It's not...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoshimura?


----------



## Drakor (Jul 24, 2014)

Wish they would reserve releasing future chapters and instead try to communicate with the other groups so they can cover many chapters at once in a seemly fashion without interrupting each other.

I personally think it'd be amazing to find a group do 86-90, only to discover Twisted Hel releases 91-100 a day later.


Tayimus said:


> I didn't even know there was an anime til I was reading the comments on Kissmanga.  But I'm not sure I'll watch it.  The anime will be censored to Hell and back.  I don't really wanna see a watered down version.
> 
> Although, it's tempting to see what kinda sickkickass openings it'll have...


You most certainly do not want to watch the anime outside certain scenes. 

They clumped, cut, and rushed a lot of scenes and details such as Kaneki's reasons for stabbing himself and desperation for food until he found coffee, no display of Touka's emotional tirade over Hinami's parents deaths...because the entire build up of the Dove arc after Amon and Mado appeared in Ep3 got skipped to do half of the entire gourmet arc in just Ep4.

The opening and ending songs are the only justice the series received IMO


----------



## Morglay (Jul 24, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> When Kaneki was being tortured and he was starting to lose it, I knew the fallout was gonna be glorious.  I kept thinking to myself, "Oh yes...there will be blood"
> 
> What I REALLY wanna know now is
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Could be possible. That would require her to be alive though. If you have just spoiler'd me I will hunt you down.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

Ares said:


> It's not...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No



Morglay said:


> Could be possible. That would require her to be alive though. If you have just spoiler'd me I will hunt you down.



Why do you think I put it in Spoiler Tags? 



Drakor said:


> You most certainly do not want to watch the anime outside certain scenes.
> 
> They clumped, cut, and rushed a lot of scenes and details such as Kaneki's reasons for stabbing himself and desperation for food until he found coffee, no display of Touka's emotional tirade over Hinami's parents deaths...because the entire build up of the Dove arc after Amon and Mado appeared in Ep3 got skipped to do half of the entire gourmet arc in just Ep4.
> 
> The opening and ending songs are the only justice the series received IMO



See, that's why I don't look at anime as much as when I was a kid.  Too much disappointment with how the source material is "adapted"

I was just about to look for the openings so thanks for that.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

Are we talking about One-Eyed Owl?


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

^No.  Dude it's only one chapter off.  I'd recommend reading 85 and saving 99 for when the missing chapters are released.  You're gonna drive yourself mad thinking bout it. And you can't guess it cause it's not meant to be anything big.  There's OTHER things in the chapter that are important

I just watched the opening. Was cool. But that spoiler at the end though...  It's nice though to finally see what anime all these images I've been seeing on here come from.  The part with Touka's wings I originally thought was from RWYB


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh then never mind.

I was referring to the One-Eyed Owl in regards to the person I named.

I thought I read that as the chapter title then I went back and it was just "One Eye".


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

^Yup. That's where you were going wrong.

Just watched the ending. Now the opening was good. The ending was awesome!  It reminded me of anime from back in the days!  Man, the nostalgia hit me hard.  Too bad the anime is speeding through the content...

EDIT: Just saw a subtitled version of the opening.  I changed my mind, BOTH the opening and ending were awesome.


----------



## Justice (Jul 24, 2014)

Today's episode was disappointing for me.


----------



## Dark (Jul 24, 2014)

To be honest I don't care the slightest about the anime anymore, the current anime series will never do the manga justice (pun not intended)


----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2014)

i have no idea what i just read in 83

that translation was horrific

and why would they skip ahead?


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 24, 2014)

Even with this beautiful animation they still manage to fack it up...
Kaneki didn't even twist the monster's arm...


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

I gave up on the anime when I read the manga.

@Blunt, ugh, these translations are worse than shit. I literally didn't understand a single thing in 83 yesterday.


----------



## Justice (Jul 24, 2014)

Blunt said:


> i have no idea what i just read in 83
> 
> that translation was horrific
> 
> and why would they skip ahead?



My guess is that the anime is 12 episodes(rumor) and they're trying to get to the timeskip.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2014)

all i could gather was that Amon was raised by that ghoul in the prison and Hide was the anon tipster who told CCG where AT's base was

but they didn't say how he knew or if he knows about kaneki ._.



Justice said:


> My guess is that the anime is 12 episodes(rumor) and they're trying to get to the timeskip.


i meant the chapter translations


----------



## Uraharа (Jul 24, 2014)

Justice said:


> My guess is that the anime is 12 episodes(rumor) and they're trying to get to the timeskip.



Serioulsy why would they even do that?? They have gold in hands now. There is no use rushing through an anime if they want to avoid filler or if they want to get more seasons.


----------



## Justice (Jul 24, 2014)

Blunt said:


> all i could gather was that Amon was raised by that ghoul in the prison and Hide was the anon tipster who told CCG where AT's base was
> 
> but they didn't say how he knew or if he knows about kaneki ._.
> 
> ...



Oh, they made a 2nd version with better translations.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jul 24, 2014)

lol, but team gomi was the one that translated chapter 83.


----------



## Justice (Jul 24, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> Serioulsy why would they even do that?? They have gold in hands now. There is no use rushing through an anime if they want to avoid filler or if they want to get more seasons.



I dunno, they have enough content for the anime to be 2-cour, but I guess that's not what they want to do. Also, speaking of filler, they're going with the filler scene in episode 1 and making a filler arc.


----------



## Dark (Jul 24, 2014)

Stevenh1990 said:


> lol, but team gomi was the one that translated chapter 83.



Yeah my bad, I confused it for chapter 82, which was done by Kawa Scans and the translation was total shit but then they released a second version which made up for the previous shity one. 

I didn't see anything wrong with chapter 83.


----------



## Typhon (Jul 24, 2014)

So did humans managed to recreate RC cells that they can use? And what exactly is so special about that scythe?


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

Typhon said:


> So did humans managed to recreate RC cells that they can use? And what exactly is so special about that scythe?



Not sure if humans have been able to do that. I don't even remember if it was said that they were even trying.  Then again, I tended to gloss over the CCG Info Dump chapters.  As for 13's Jason, it's just a really, REALLY strong quinque.



Dark said:


> I haven't seen Gantz, but yes Claymore's alternative ending sucked balls.
> 
> Just wondering, once the manga for Claymore ends (or any manga which has been animated once already), do these manga still have a chance to be animated again by some other studio? Like what happened with HxH?



I highly doubt that they'd redo Claymore.  For one thing, I don't think Claymore brings in the bucks like it used to.  And Shueisha is all about what can make money.  Another thing, Shueisha, I don't believe, is known for letting animes be redone.  Off the top of my head, only HXH is the exception.  They didn't even do it with Dragon Ball, which people were willing to give up organs for.  All we got was fucking Kai.  They could have long since redone Gantz, which I think was more more popular than Claymore (it got TWO live action movies!) but didn't.  No I've killed whatever hope I had of seeing those two series done justice.

EDIT: Was checking out the wiki (cause everything has a wiki) when I landed on Gourmet's profile and it said under Trivia that he was ranked 3rd in the Character Poll....

HOW THE FUCK WAS HE RANKED FUCKING _*THIRD*_?!

*sighs* At least Kaneki and Touka were on top of the mountain, as they should be.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2014)

Gourmet is fucking funny


----------



## Drakor (Jul 24, 2014)

Typhon said:


> So did humans managed to recreate RC cells that they can use? And what exactly is so special about that scythe?


As you know, ghouls who constantly feed or cannibalize become Kakuja. My guess is that Ghouls simply give far more RC than humans, and perhaps the amount necessary to evolve further is around 5000 RC cells or more. 

Arata who is Ayato and Touka's father was also a Kakuja, which they then used his kakuhou to form those suits of armor. Yoshimura himself is a Kakuja as well, and his own kagune seemed powerful enough to destroy all the quinque they used. Makes me wonder if Kaneki is close to that number, considering Yamori healthily fed him prior to being cannibalized.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 24, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Gourmet is fucking funny



The dude is psychotic.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 24, 2014)

I kept screaming for Kaneki to eat Gourmet already.  I'm just waiting for Gourmet to test Kaneki sometime.  Kaneki won't even think ONCE to obliterate him. It'll just be instinct.


----------



## Dark (Jul 25, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I kept screaming for Kaneki to eat Gourmet already.  I'm just waiting for Gourmet to test Kaneki sometime.  Kaneki won't even think ONCE to obliterate him. It'll just be instinct.



If that happens and Kaneki actually kills him (even though I don't really want Gourmet dead) then it will make up for Nishio and Gourmet surviving after being ripped apart/stabbed to death. I mean I don't want a Shingeki no Kyojin mass death style but still I was disappointed when the author didn't kill them off without providing good explanation as to why they could survive.

Gourmet eating his own flesh to regenerate can get away but Nishio...


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope Kaneki stays the way he is now and there is no let's help Kaneki get back his light arc. Also when Gourmet met Kaneki again I was hoping he would try something so Kaneki could fuck him up.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 26, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Gourmet is fucking funny



Ikr, quickly climbing up my favourite characters.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 26, 2014)

rajin said:


> *Toukyou Kushu 135 and 136 Raw*
> 
> *Link removed*
> 
> *Link removed*



No wonder I see in batoto a big ump from chapter 85 to chapter 100 translated. 

So many chapters behind :/ Am still at 50 tho.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 26, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> *I hope Kaneki stays the way he is now and there is no let's help Kaneki get back his light arc.* Also when Gourmet met Kaneki again I was hoping he would try something so Kaneki could fuck him up.



Yep me too! I'm tired of characters that go darkside to then turn around... can't we all except the darthside.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 27, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> EDIT: Was checking out the wiki (cause everything has a wiki) when I landed on Gourmet's profile and it said under Trivia that he was ranked 3rd in the Character Poll....
> 
> HOW THE FUCK WAS HE RANKED FUCKING _*THIRD*_?!
> 
> *sighs* At least Kaneki and Touka were on top of the mountain, as they should be.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 27, 2014)

Link removed

Finally read 85 too, pretty shocking that Yamori's habits have overlapped onto Kaneki. I thought the torture he did on Ayato was just him imparting his new ruthless personality towards enemies, but 85 clearly showed its more like he adopted Yamori's persona

On another note, guess those hybrids don't eat enough human/ghoul flesh considering they could only sprout two tentacles. That, or Kaneki has been cannibalizing a lot of ghouls...


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2014)

>chapters 100 and 101 released
>still no 86 - 98


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2014)

The uploads are beyond fucked, I don't understand why someone would translate 100/101 without 86 - 99.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2014)

99 was also translated

84 was as well, i didn't see anyone talk about it


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 28, 2014)

116 and 120 as well.

I was away so I couldn't tell you guys.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2014)

idk if i should spoiler this since chapter 84 and 85 have been translated but i'll do so anyways


*Spoiler*: __ 




i don't understand what kanou is making these extra ghouls from

he implanted rize's kakuhou into kaneki

unless she somehow had multiple kakuhou, he shouldn't have had a way of making more one eyes ghouls


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2014)

^Rize is said to have an outstanding healing factor, it's possible that her kakuhou could regrow even if most of it was planted into Kaneki. Side note: I don't think it's been confirmed (at least not in chapters 84 and 85)that it was her Kakuhou that was used, even though I do agree.

Anyway, I just read the spoilerific chapters 116 and 120.  And man, this series.  Every time I accurately predict something, like 2 more things happen that prove I'm this series' bitch


----------



## Dark (Jul 28, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^Rize is said to have an outstanding healing factor, it's possible that her kakuhou could regrow even if most of it was planted into Kaneki. Side note: I don't think it's been confirmed (at least not in chapters 84 and 85)that it was her Kakuhou that was used, even though I do agree.


I highly doubt that Kakuhou itself can regrow (correct me if I am wrong but IIRC that wasn't mentioned anywhere), because as to what I understood, it's thanks to the Kakuhou that a ghoul can regenerate and release their kagune, so it's would be really ridiculous for something that is equivalent to a human's heart to be able to regenerate, ghouls would be immortal if that was the case. 

I think it's safe to assume that what was implanted into Kaneki wasn't Rize's whole Kakuhou, or that Rize had more than one kakuhou.      
_____

Anyway, after reading chapter 84 and 85, it appears that Kaneki didn't annihilate the restaurant ghouls just to keep his identity a secret, he was after Madam A who could lead him to Kanou. 

Also dat Kaneki


Can't wait for the next chapter, read the first page of chapter 99 

*Spoiler*: __ 



And it seems that it won't be long until Kaneki meets Doctor Kanou


----------



## Blunt (Jul 28, 2014)

i'm about 99.9% positive it was flat out stated that her kakuhou was implanted into him

i'll look for the page but it went something like "you think that doctor just gave you rize's kidney? no, he gave you her kakuhou"

i doubt using any other organ would've turned him into a ghoul anyways since the kakuhou is what produces RC cells

edit: apparently Owl has 8 kakuhou (._.) so she probably had more than one

i just didn't think she was a cannibal since 1) she ate for enjoyment and ghoul meat apparently tastes very bad 2) she didn't activate a kakuja kagune which would've projected her from the beams


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 28, 2014)

^I remember Jason saying the first part of that quote but not the last.  And Rize didn't have more than one Kakuhou. I can't go into detail without spoiling anything, but remember, Kanou is said to be using Rize to create more hybrids (I think it was Jason again that said this).  Exactly how many Kakuhou would Rize have to have in order for Kanou's experiments to continue?

No, the most likely answer is that Kanou implanted at least a good portion of Rize's Kakuhou into Kaneki, and both Rize's and Kaneki's Kakuhou regrew into full ones due to Rize's confirmed abnormal regenerative abilities.  Possibly no other Ghoul, other than a Kakuja, would have made the multiple experiments a success.


----------



## Impact (Jul 29, 2014)

I need more chapters to read


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 29, 2014)

Blunt said:


> i
> 
> edit: apparently Owl has 8 kakuhou (._.) so she probably had more than one



I hope that isn't a spoiler you have just stated without adding any tags?


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 29, 2014)

^It's not.  It's a guess based on already stated information.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 29, 2014)

Here
Here

Here
Here


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't like this shadowed hinting of Yoshimura being the one-eyed king, unless they're basing it off his Kakuja-formed masks eye. Kakugan aside, his personality did way too much of a 180 of being violent enough to lead militant ghouls to attack the CCG and cause multiple casualties, to ensuring no casualties are made and viewing murder as evil in only 10 years.

Perhaps like this newly masked ghoul in Ch87(Ayato?) its another Ghoul boasting a similar kagune? Though it seems extremely doubtful since Yoshimura is a Kakuja thus unique, especially when you consider Touka and Ayato not inheriting their Kakuja fathers kouhaku kagune. If I'm wrong, then it means traits of a Kakuja may only pass to descendents provided they inherit the same Kagune type which implies its a relative of the manager, perhaps a brother or grandson?

Still, we always have Kuroiwa's words of Owl being stronger than he was in the 3rd attack and this fight in the 11th ward, so it could of been his injuries or the new way of life at Anteiku if it does end up being true.

Edit: What does everyone think in regards to Aogiri hunting Kanou? Are they trying to find him in order to enhance pre-existing ghouls, or to make new soldiers/sources of food?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't notice any hints that Yoshimura is the One Eyed King. What are you referring to?

And I guess Toka has been training. 

She blew that guy in half with one swing of her wing.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 29, 2014)

Drakor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps like this newly masked ghoul in Ch87(Ayato?) its another Ghoul boasting a similar kagune? Though it seems extremely doubtful since Yoshimura is a Kakuja thus unique, especially when you consider Touka and Ayato not inheriting their Kakuja fathers kouhaku kagune. If I'm wrong, then it means traits of a Kakuja may only pass to descendents provided they inherit the same Kagune type which implies its a relative of the manager, perhaps a brother or grandson?



*Spoiler*: __ 




That's not a new Ghoul. That's Touka.


----------



## Xin (Jul 29, 2014)

Time to catch up again. 

How many chapters did they release the last week?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 29, 2014)

Xin said:


> Time to catch up again.
> 
> How many chapters did they release the last week?



They're up to 87 (1 - 87 at least) now.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 29, 2014)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




As far back as Ch51, we learn Yoshimura may know whom the One-Eyed King might be due to his reaction, along Yomo's investigation and words filled with uncertainty towards who it might be. From there and the following we can dismantle this pretty quickly
Page Image: 
*Spoiler*: __ 









In Ch69 "Owl's faction" would be Aogiri, and their mention of the One-Eyed King along with him having lead it. Why would "Owl" and his faction attack the CCG and be lethally wounded, only to return a bit later trying to solo? Maybe during the 3rd attack it was Yoshimura trying to investigate as to whom this person boasting a similar visage might be only to end up facing Arima and losing his arms.
Page Image: 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Marude makes a comparison about how closely they resemble each other. Then we have information about how they attacked the CCG in the past, the above image being one of them.
Page Image: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








In Ch87 Kaneki learns who the One Eyed King might be, and refers to having a mental image and then says "if he's the one" implying its someone he knows about through word of mouth. He is now trying to "protect" things he holds dear and if the traitor was Yoshimura, it would have a more visible effect on him.
Page Image: 
*Spoiler*: __ 











In conclusion, the only plausible person at this point would be Yoshimura. However it makes no sense if he's retrieving an already captured target, not to mention Tatara said Kaneki was "no good", an order is an order...so would they truly abandon him for Yoshimura to retrieve? We also have Kuroiwa make mention that Yoshimura appeared weaker than the Owl he fought and lethally wounded. Being a ghoul he should have recovered, meaning he would of had his normal strength back.

This means the leader is a Kakuja running around with an identical or close appearance to Yoshimura in his Kakuja-state, and the only way that could be is if it was a relative of his.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I see. Well, I know what happens and since I don't want to spoil you I'll just say that Yoshimura's reaction to the "One Eye King" was less so a reaction to "King" as it was to "One Eye."


----------



## Drakor (Jul 29, 2014)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea I've done my best to avoid those oddly translated chapters, but if he's reacting to "One Eye" implying a halfbreed that kind of destroys my theory of it being a relative of his considering they said its nigh impossible for humans and ghouls to conceive. So I hope it's just a person who lost an eye


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 30, 2014)

Just seen the latest episode of the anime and wtf? Why are they skipping so much? They have a quality manga on their hands and could potentially have an epic anime. They just seem to be rushing so much as opposed to doing it the manga way.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 30, 2014)

Is this a battle manga?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 30, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Is this a battle manga?



To some extent, yes.


----------



## Quuon (Jul 30, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Is this a battle manga?



It's not focused on the fights but there's quite a few, and they're all awesome.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 30, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> Just seen the latest episode of the anime and wtf? Why are they skipping so much? They have a quality manga on their hands and could potentially have an epic anime. They just seem to be rushing so much as opposed to doing it the manga way.



Anime isn't an Adaption in my eyes, feels more like a Summary.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 30, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Is this a battle manga?



There are quite a few fights, but I think TG is called a seinen?


----------



## Justice (Jul 31, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Anime isn't an Adaption in my eyes, feels more like a Summary.



This is the truth actually.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 31, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Anime isn't an Adaption in my eyes, feels more like a Summary.



They are probably just trying to rush to white haired Kaneki but they are missing the important build up. The squandered potential is such a shame as this could have been the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 31, 2014)

I really wish they'd adapted the whole series, I would have loved to cried over Hinami's arc animated


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 31, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Anime isn't an Adaption in my eyes, feels more like a Summary.



I disagree if the anime is really just a summary then Kaneki character is noting but a coward and naive piece of snack for Touka to recovery after eating so much junk food...

This is just a lazy and cheap summary that doesn't do justice to the material.


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 31, 2014)

I told you guys not to get your hopes up with a Shueisha anime...

I haven't seen the anime, exactly which parts did they skip?  I mean, I'm hearing they skipped _Arcs_?!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 31, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I told you guys not to get your hopes up with a Shueisha anime...
> 
> I haven't seen the anime, exactly which parts did they skip?  *I mean, I'm hearing they skipped* _Arcs_?!



Dafuq...really? Then I guess I was right not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Nox (Jul 31, 2014)

Haven't read the manga but the anime but in terms of quality, music and style TG is awesome. I rank it higher than AkG,


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2014)

The anime is a terrible adaptation too.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 1, 2014)

So Rize can regrow an entire kakuhou.

Wow.


----------



## Mdri (Aug 1, 2014)

So the anime was revealed to be one cour already huh. I was hoping they'd do Hinami's arc after the Gourmet arc since Kaneki still didn't receive the mask from Uta and it happens after it.

They're gonna rush it even more until the end fml.


----------



## Justice (Aug 1, 2014)

DxM said:


> Haven't read the manga but the anime but in terms of quality, music and style TG is awesome. I rank it higher than AkG,



Your opinion will change  drastically after you read the manga. 

At least AGK isn't fucking up with it's adaptation imo.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 1, 2014)

Ch 88-91
Loneliness Cover
Loneliness Cover


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit this Shachi...and Naki seems like he'll be a strong but "comic relief" character.

His Bikaku seems a normal size and based on the description of his personality and how he tried talked down to Kaneki with such reason, he must only eat enough to get by. So unlike many Ghouls in the series whom we see who rely on their Kagune. he must be the example of what one looks like when they reach the pinnacle of martial prowess. 

Poor Kaneki though, he finally believed himself strong since he took down a powerful ghoul like Yamori, only for Shachi to come by and fodderize him with physical strength alone. Kaneki better start hitting some books up on martial arts for techniques cause he's met his natural counter kagune-wise, and he'll never catch up to Shachi physically.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 1, 2014)

The manliness of Shachi left Kaneki feeling raw.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 1, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Is this a battle manga?



Yes. It's a battle/horror manga.



Skotty said:


> There are quite a few fights, but I think TG is called a seinen?



Seinen is a magazine demographic, not a genre.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 1, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I told you guys not to get your hopes up with a Shueisha anime...



That's ridiculous to say though.
Lots of semi-recent  Shueisha (past 5 years) adaptations have been good. Just look at Hunter x Hunter.

I've also heard lots of high praise for the adaptations of Haikyuu!, Nisekoi. Kuroko no Basuke and Medaka Box.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 1, 2014)

well fuck, kaneki


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 1, 2014)

DxM said:


> Haven't read the manga but the anime but in terms of quality, music and style TG is awesome. I rank it higher than AkG,



Wtf is Akg?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 1, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> Wtf is Akg?



...Akame ga Kiru.
[YOUTUBE]buSYEayCm-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 1, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> ...Akame ga Kiru.
> [YOUTUBE]buSYEayCm-A[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks will check it out.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm wondering who this guy in Ch92 is: Loneliness Cover

Madam A was confused over what he was, much like Hinami was confused as to what Kaneki was during their encounter. Since she didn't know if he was a ghoul or human, and no quinque was used...could he be a natural hybrid aside from the One-Eye King? Kanou only mentioned 3 successful experiments, and did not name anyone else so the chance this guy is a natural hybrid is pretty high.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 1, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> That's ridiculous to say though.
> Lots of semi-recent  Shueisha (past 5 years) adaptations have been good. Just look at Hunter x Hunter.
> 
> I've also heard lots of high praise for the adaptations of Haikyuu!, Nisekoi. Kuroko no Basuke and Medaka Box.



Ridiculous, you say? Perhaps, but I'm not without my reasons, which I stated earlier in the thread. Don't have the patience to go look.  Also, of those anime you mentioned, were any of them seinen?  I know Medaka Box and Kuroko no Basket are shonen but I'm not familiar with the other two (I'm not even touching HxH).  If they're all shonen, then perhaps it's more accurate for me to say don't get your hopes up for a Shueisha seinen anime?  

In any case, truthfully I think it's smarter to NOT have great expectations when looking at ANY anime adaptation of a manga you like.  Too many times a person is disappointed with the direction an anime takes.  You might think it's ridiculous, but I think it's keeping myself from getting emotionally invested.  I'd rather keep my expectations low, and then be pleasantly surprised when an anime turns out good, than to get my hopes up, and be horribly disappointed when an anime turns out bad.  And that's with all anime adaptations.  You may disagree and that's your prerogative, of course, I won't call that ridiculous like you did with my opinion.

I'll add that yes, I'm very jaded, and I don't watch anime so much anymore...


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> The anime is a terrible adaptation too.



But it better than anything out this year
Is it because of the censorship?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2014)

DxM said:


> But it better than anything out this year
> Is it because of the censorship?



Naaah, they're just rushing everything.


----------



## Justice (Aug 2, 2014)

DxM said:


> But it better than anything out this year
> Is it because of the censorship?



TG ain't got shit on JoJo.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 2, 2014)

Ch92 to 101 in one go...so many chapters and so much developments...Kaneki sure is fucked in the head now

Loneliness Cover


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 2, 2014)

Translations are coming up quickly.



Drakor said:


> I'm wondering who this guy in Ch92 is: Loneliness Cover
> 
> Madam A was confused over what he was, much like Hinami was confused as to what Kaneki was during their encounter. Since she didn't know if he was a ghoul or human, and no quinque was used...could he be a natural hybrid aside from the One-Eye King? Kanou only mentioned 3 successful experiments, and did not name anyone else so the chance this guy is a natural hybrid is pretty high.



Maybe he's the One Eyed King of Aogiri?


----------



## Drakor (Aug 2, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Maybe he's the One Eyed King of Aogiri?


If he was, then there would of been no need for Aogiri to track Kanou down. Unless he truly knew about Kanou and Tatara was referring to their very leader as being the "liar" to sniff out

Still, I'm surprised my theory I made back in page 13 of this thread is showing some relevancy. Hopefully our mystery man truly is the King so everything links together.


----------



## Quuon (Aug 2, 2014)

Naki is quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 2, 2014)

Who's Naki again?

Fuck, so many releases.  Very nearly cried tears of joy


----------



## Justice (Aug 2, 2014)

Shit, so many chapters.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 2, 2014)

Its only natural since the anime is close to releasing, more people will take interest and so more translation teams will be on it


----------



## Quuon (Aug 2, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Who's Naki again?
> 
> Fuck, so many releases.  Very nearly cried tears of joy


----------



## Blunt (Aug 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



jesus christ

that centipede stuff really fucked kaneki up

is that a kakuja?

edit: lol clicked the next page and it was confirmed

i guess he really took kanou's advice to "get along with his brothers and sisters" to heart...


----------



## Drakor (Aug 2, 2014)

Blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, and just like Yamori whom was also a half Kakuja, he started slipping into insanity: Loneliness Cover

Can't wait to see if there is any full Kakuja's, cause it seems the more they cannibalize and raise their RC, the closer to whatever monstrosity ghouls are meant to be spawn. On another note it seems Kaneki has truly taken on Rize and Yamori's persona to the point you even saw Yamori's finger cracking style and life philosophy. 
Loneliness Cover


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 3, 2014)

Drakor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Help Kaneki find his light arc imminent in five four three......


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh,Kaneki was always someone that adapted very quickly.

Is this another role and identity he has taken for himself or something more?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 3, 2014)

@Quuon- Thanks!

Man I've read all the released chapters...shit gets crazy.

Also, chapter 133....Guts, is that you?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 3, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Oh,Kaneki was always someone that adapted very quickly.
> 
> Is this another role and identity he has taken for himself or something more?


I think this is the culmination of everything that's happened to him so far. He never really tried to sort out his mind after what happened with Yamori. Instead he just jumped right back into the action and tried to preserve an outer shell of the "Old Kaneki" while he was going bat shit insane on the inside. Now the border between those two sides has crumbled and I imagine what emerges will be the "new Kaneki."


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 3, 2014)

^He just needs some loving.  Where the fuck is Touka in all this?!


----------



## Justice (Aug 3, 2014)

Naki is so fucking retarded that it so funny and entertaining. 

I really hope his ass doesn't get killed.


----------



## Nox (Aug 3, 2014)

Deided to read the anime from the start and I can honestly say the anime adaptation is not as bad. Sure they skipped some bits and toned it down a bit (made Kaneki into somewhat of a bitch) but it is still as enjoyable. It all comes down to how they show his transformation. 

As for the manga, why so many missing chapters?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 3, 2014)

^"read the anime" whaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Nox (Aug 3, 2014)

Manga......................


----------



## kyochi (Aug 4, 2014)

Can I talk about the manga here? I have a question and I need an answer ASAP!!! Otherwise, I think I'll enter my fucked-up-Kaneki mode. 


It has to do with the raws. 



*Spoiler*: __ 




Judging by what happened in chapter 136 and 137, there was an elapsed time where Kaneki didn't know how his fatal wounds were magically healed. The last person he saw/recognized was Hide, but when he came to, Hide was ''gone''. So... Did... Did Kaneki eat him? Does Hide honestly look like the type of guy that would let himself be eaten alive by his best friend in order to save his life?! FUCK. 

THIS IS GETTING ME REAL EMOTIONAL RIGHT NOW.  PLEASE HELP ME.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup, this is the manga section. :33


----------



## Dark (Aug 4, 2014)

kyochi said:


> Can I talk about the manga here? I have a question and I need an answer ASAP!!! Otherwise, I think I'll enter my fucked-up-Kaneki mode.
> 
> 
> It has to do with the raws.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



We can do nothing but wait, I doubt that Hide is the type of person to do such a thing, not because he is afraid to but I think Hide knows that Kaneki will need his help again, at least the very next chapter(s), to safely escape, he has 0 chance against Arima. 

There are theories that Arima is part of the V organization, the one which works in shadows and has control or at least connections with some of the upper echelon of the ghoul society and CCG.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 4, 2014)

RIP Amon's arm


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2014)

Heh heh rajin you're so late with that.  Chapter 137 has already been translated and released.  Good try though.


----------



## Dark (Aug 4, 2014)

Haven't read the translated chapters since 89, really happy about the change in speed. It's been a week or more since I started reading the raw chapters and caught up with 137 thanks to some nice guy who posts translations of every new chapter.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 4, 2014)

RIP Shinohara.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2014)

^Is that a spoiler?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 4, 2014)

103 is out on batoto

kaneki       

and yeah can we keep the raws stuff in spoilers please?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2014)

102 and 103 were fucking good.
This manga isn't without its flaws, but it's nice to have another balls to the walls over the top weekly battle manga to read.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2014)

Chapter 103...Kaneki


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 4, 2014)

Blunt said:


> 103 is out on batoto
> 
> kaneki
> 
> and yeah can we keep the raws stuff in spoilers please?



Buranto you gooned me, past chap 100 the scans are literally Hitler, it stopped at such a good part too.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2014)

Volume 1 cover

Volume 2 cover

Volume 3  cover

Volume 4 cover

Volume 5 cover

Volume 6 cover

Volume 7 cover

Volume 8 cover

Volume 9 cover

Volume 10 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 4, 2014)

Volume 11 cover

Volume 12 cover

Volume 13 cover


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2014)

@Rica Patin...I love you.  

Fucking Vol 13 Cover!  Arima looks sinister as all Hell!  He's supposed to be a good guy?!  You sure he isn't gonna "Aizen" everyone?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 4, 2014)

@103
Kaneki noooo


----------



## kyochi (Aug 4, 2014)

Dark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




After giving it some thought, I think you're right. I think maybe Hide found a way to calm down Kaneki and bring him back to his original persona (looking back at the bottom panel of ken's original appearance after Hide touches his shoulder) without getting himself eaten. But then the question remains, how did Kaneki's wounds heal? And the translated phrase ''the sweet taste of blood in my mouth''? My current theory is that Hide let Kaneki drink his blood or something (likE A VAMPIRE), or maybe he DID let him take a bite, but he didn't end up getting eaten whole... OR IDK, a lot of thoughts are passing through my mind. I just hope Hide is still alive and still a good guy! I'd hate for them to ever fight each other. 

As for Arima... I also believe that he and Kaneki will not end up fighting each other. It seems... too soon?? Or not right. 


AH, AH, AND I HAVE ANOTHER THEORY, WANNA HEAR IT?!


 



Rica_Patin said:


> Volume 13 cover
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Tayimus said:


> Fucking Vol 13 Cover!  Arima looks sinister as all Hell!  He's supposed to be a good guy?!  You sure he isn't gonna "Aizen" everyone?



He does seem to give off that Aizen vibe.  Maybe he won't betray the CCG, but he does seem like the type of person who utterly demolishes ghouls without mercy. 

Plot twist: He ends up helping Kaneki.  



Hyperion1O1 said:


> @103
> Kaneki noooo



Yeah, he's bat-shit insane. And I'm really into it.


----------



## Quuon (Aug 5, 2014)

Kaneki.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 5, 2014)

Does anyone else finds ghoul characters/stories much less interesting than CCG investigators' as of late? Now the only Ghoul which story interests me is the SSS-rank Old Man.


----------



## Dark (Aug 5, 2014)

kyochi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sure, why not. 

Also about Kaneki just taking a bite, I don't really know.. Hide is a human so it would be troublesome if Kaneki ate a limb or two lol.. it's still possible, in the latest chapter everyone and their mother are losing limbs.. so Kaneki might just do it.. like how Touka fed on Kaneki when they were fighting Shuu


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But Hide can't regen. If he lets Kaneki bite him, it might be more psychological damage later for Kaneki


----------



## Dark (Aug 5, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But Hide can't regen. If he lets Kaneki bite him, it might be more psychological damage later for Kaneki




*Spoiler*: __ 



Neither can any of the investigators who are losing limbs right and left


----------



## Justice (Aug 5, 2014)

Shit, Kaneki is turning into a uncanny monster.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Dark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can any of the investigators who are losing limbs right and left




*Spoiler*: __ 



I just can't see Hide losing limbs and its not because I'm attached to the character but because I can't see Kaneki eating him even if he lets him eat him


----------



## Drakor (Aug 5, 2014)

Animetake
Animetake

Holy shit, Naki for best ghoul. On another note, looks like Shinohara needs to go play Monster Hunter


*Spoiler*: __ 



So it seems the side effects of cannibalism is that while a Ghoul evolves into a Kakuja, they lose their sanity and become more animal-like, perhaps the true origin of a Ghoul? It doesn't shock me that Kaneki surpassed Ayato and Touka's father though, Arata wasn't a fighter and his strength only came from him eating corpses.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2014)

^That's not a spoiler


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone other than me think that Arima is...


*Spoiler*: _Future events...kind of_ 



the only natural born one-eyed ghoul? As in he's the son that Yoshimura had with that human woman.


----------



## Dark (Aug 5, 2014)

~Greed~ said:


> Anyone other than me think that Arima is...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Future events...kind of_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I have seen this theory on batoto, but for some reason I think that it's unlikely to happen.

You see, the V organization, which people assume that Arima works for is anti-Aogiri, that's because they want to "maintain" some kind of balance between the ghoul and human world, they have connections in both CCG and upper echelon of the ghoul world. 

However, Owl is the leader of Aogiri so if Arima is on this V organization's side then it's not possible for him to be Yoshimura's son.
But then again this is also a theory. 

If you have read the raws (if you haven't then don't read any further) then you will come to know that this organization sent some messenger to Yoshimura, asking for the location of his offspring so they can get rid of him or her in order to destroy Aogiri from its very core.

 After Yoshi's refusal (he said he himself doesn't know where he or she is), the messenger told Yoshimura that this is his end. After that someone provided info to CCG about him being the one-eyed owl that they have been looking for, this can't be just a coincidence, it's most likely one of V's members who set up Yoshi. 

Oh and Yoshimura used to be one of this organization's members.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2014)

^Damn it seems a whole lot more stuff happened than what's been translated so far...


----------



## Quuon (Aug 6, 2014)

Ah the nostalgia.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I saw some raws and saw Kaneki getting owned by Arima


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 7, 2014)

Dark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: _That's not entirely correct._ 



The One-Eyed Owl/King that we had seen at the Aogiri Tree hideout was old man Yoshimura. It seems that at the very least, the current leader of Aogiri is Yoshimura. If the "real" one eyed Owl/King was once the leader of Aogiri, he currently isn't.

Hence why I kind of think that Arima is Yoshimura's son and the True One Eyed King. I mean his hair color is the same as well (white), and he's considered to be some godly level monster.

If this V organization you're talking about is trying to keep order between ghouls and humans, having a natural born half ghoul half human being someone trying to do this wouldn't be that surprising.






Hyperion1O1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some raws and saw Kaneki getting owned by Arima




Link?



Tayimus said:


> @Greed-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yep, it'd be a great plot twist.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Rekt


----------



## Roman (Aug 7, 2014)

Gotten up to 107, but I don't really want to go beyond and skip the missing translated chapters (I don't read the raws), but I really like this series so far. Also kinda glad that Rize's still alive as that's bound to spice things up a bit.


----------



## Dark (Aug 7, 2014)

@~Greed~


*Spoiler*: __ 





> That's not entirely correct.]The One-Eyed Owl/King that we had seen at the Aogiri Tree hideout was old man Yoshimura.


Indeed. The fact that he didn't kill anyone proves that it was Yoshimura since he has that policy of not killing humans. 

However, Owl (his son/daughter) is alright with killing investigators and ghouls alike: 



> One day, Owl appeared for the first time and single-handedly killed a Special Class Investigator that was affiliated with the 3rd ward. Owl was assigned an S rating and given the nickname X afterward.
> 
> One month later, Owl executed a large-scale attack on CCG's 2nd ward branch office. The office was heavily damaged and CCG suffered numerous casualties. Owl's rating was increased to SS and nickname changed to 'Owl', due to his plumage-like Kagune. After a report of Owl only having one kakugan, his nickname was again changed to 'One-Eyed Owl'.
> 
> ...


____________________________



> It seems that at the very least, the current leader of Aogiri is Yoshimura. If the "real" one eyed Owl/King was once the leader of Aogiri, he currently isn't.


Where was this said? As far as I remember nothing was mentioned about current Aogiri's leader identity, it's true that Yoshimura tried to fool the CCG by making them think he is the real Owl (Aogiri's leader) but he is not. 



> Hence why I kind of think that Arima is Yoshimura's son and the True One Eyed King. I mean his hair color is the same as well (white), and he's considered to be some godly level monster.


Well that's a guess from your part just as me saying that Arima works for this V organization. You have a point though, Arima's insane strength that is, but it could be either way. 



> If this V organization you're talking about is trying to keep order between ghouls and humans, having a natural born half ghoul half human being someone trying to do this wouldn't be that surprising.


The organization is looking for this hybrid to get rid of him/her or make him/her change sides. The fact that Arima is now with the CCG force in this assault on Owl (Yoshi) proves that he is not with Aogiri and probably with V. 

As I said in my previous post: 



> After Yoshi's refusal (he said he himself doesn't know where he or she is), the messenger told Yoshimura that this is his end. After that someone provided info to CCG about him being the one-eyed owl that they have been looking for, this can't be just a coincidence, it's most likely one of V's members who set up Yoshi.



Check this chapter
 were in the manga


*Spoiler*: _Translation for first 5 pages_ 



Cover:
#125 [Breaking Sky] (or something like that...)
Humans' lives are precious. Ghouls' (our) lives are...?!

Page 1
Yoshimura: Have you come to get rid of me? Kaiko.
Kaiko: Get rid of you? No way!
Kaiko: If so, I would come with many more.
Kaiko: With many... Right?
Kaiko: Kuzen, we also have an old relationship.
Kaiko: As a friend, I want to help you.
Kaiko: So spit out where the brat is.

Page 2
Yoshimura: I wonder what this is about.
Kaiko: Hey hey
Kaiko: Do not feign ignorance now.
Kaiko: It's the One-Eyed Owl.
Kaiko: The blood ties with you are obvious.
Kaiko: Due to Aogiri Tree, the balance that we have maintained for so long has started to crumble.
Kaiko: The very existence of this guy is a betrayal of "V" by you.

Page 3
Kaiko: This is our final warning.
Kaiko: Present him and show your loyalty to "V".
Kaiko: This is the only way for you to survive.
Yoshimura: Please do not make me say it again.
Yoshimura: I do not know someone like the One-Eyed Owl.

Page 4
Yoshimura: I do not have such a child.
Kaiko: I see.
Kaiko: Die, Kuzen.
Kaiko: You are inside a cage.
Kaiko: You cannot run anywhere.

Page 5
Yoshimura: I know this.
Yoshimura: So I'm struggling.




With this being said, there is still a possibility that Arima is indeed Yoshimura's son. I will wait for all the chapters to get properly translated and make my conclusions.


----------



## Dragash1 (Aug 7, 2014)

Caught up with the manga finaly after watching ep 5 of the anime. 
I must say i find the Dove guys pretty boring. Most of the time i skipped their parts in the manga.

Anime is really good. I hate waiting a week for new ep.

Also can someone explain why Kaneki's hair turned white after his torture with Jason was it because of the stress and pain?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 7, 2014)

^stress and pain.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 8, 2014)

108 chapter.

If they are indeed different ghouls then, wow, how _many_ one-eyed ghouls are out there? Seems a bit overkill.


----------



## Dark (Aug 8, 2014)

MrCinos said:


> 108 chapter.
> 
> If they are indeed different ghouls then, wow, how _many_ one-eyed ghouls are out there? Seems a bit overkill.




*Spoiler*: _Major Spoiler_ 



The one which appeared at the 11th district is Yoshimura, that is the one who refused to kill anyone. The other one who doesn't give a shit about killing investigators is his son or daughter.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 8, 2014)

^That's kinda obvious now...


----------



## Dark (Aug 8, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^That's kinda obvious now...



To be honest, I can't remember what's a spoiler or not because I have read all the raws and not within complete order so just to be safe since I am not sure, I spoiler tag them.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 8, 2014)

I just finished the first 53 chapters. It's been quite a while since I've been so hyped for a manga.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 9, 2014)

On chapter 12 now.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 9, 2014)

Dark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




_If_ Arima is indeed Yoshimura's son, then they are not in good terms/do not have the same ideals, because the organization ''V'' (which Yoshimura is/used to be a part of) wants his offspring dead, not to mention that Arima is currently part of the CCG, so that makes his intentions really unclear. 

And if the one-eyed Owl is also Arima, then I _really_ don't see him being part of the organization ''V'', otherwise, that would mean that he is betraying them by lying to them about his roots? Though that would explain why the manager refused to tell the organization anything. Or something like that. 

The whole Aogiri tree/CCG/Organization ''V'' thing has me in a daze but there MUST be a single person who has intel on all three parties, and I think that person is Arima. I can also see this new organization trying to recruit Kaneki... 

I'm getting a bit tangled here but I hope you understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Dark (Aug 9, 2014)

kyochi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I also was really confused at first, however, I would like to believe that it's a bit clearer now. 

Yoshimura's son can't be in the V organization because they want him either dead or join their forces which means he is not one of them. 

I am still undecided about Arima being Yoshimura's son, but I am leaning towards him not being the latter's son. 

I probably need to reread the chapters and in order this time xD to make sure of what I am about to say, btw the following is written in the wiki but I am summarizing it.  

The one-eyed owl (who I believe is Yoshimura's son/daughter) appeared for the first time in the 3rd ward and killed a special class investigator.  (obviously this is not Yoshimura since the owl killed people)

Then some time later the one-eyed owl attacked CCG's 2nd ward branch office. (There was some killing involved as well so this is not Yoshimura)


> Afterwards, Owl and other ghouls attacked the Ghoul Detention Center in the 23rd ward.
> 
> Later, Owl's faction attacked the 2nd ward for a second time. This time, First Class Investigator Kuroiwa dealt a lethal damage to Owl's kakuhou with his quinque. However, Kuroiwa himself was seriously injured and could not participate in subsequent operations.
> 
> Finally, Owl alone attacked the 2nd ward for a third time. Owl had completely recovered from the wound inflicted by Kuroiwa. CCG's team was unable to exterminate Owl. However, the genius Rank 2 Investigator Arima used the Special Class Investigators' quinques as he went up against Owl. Finally, he defeated Owl, leading to CCG's victory. Owl, fatally wounded, vanished after this day ten years ago.



Notice that Arima fought the one-eyed owl (which is not Yoshimura) and there is a big chance that Aogiri's leader is Yoshimura's son or daughter so from this I can say that Arima is not Yoshimura's son. 

But before making any conclusions I need to read the chapters again and in order to make sure that I am not mixing stuff up.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm so confused <_< I think I'll just wait for the new chapters 



btw, does anyone know where I can check out the raws after chapter 137? Or we up to that point in all sites?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 9, 2014)

^ Ok, so does anyone know where I can take a look at chapter 139 after reading that marvelous chapter????


----------



## kyochi (Aug 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 138_ 




Does Arima targeting Kaneki's left eye have any meaning? Is it possible for his ghoul powers to disappear if he loses his ghoul eye? 


Theories???


----------



## Dark (Aug 9, 2014)

kyochi said:


> ^ Ok, so does anyone know where I can take a look at chapter 139 after reading that marvelous chapter????



Usually spoilers and pictures taken by cameras are posted on this site:
Link removed


----------



## Ghost (Aug 10, 2014)

I caught up to chapter 109 today. When can I expect more chapters (translated)?

edit nvm!


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2014)

Just read Chapters 110 and 111...Amon has way, WAY more self-control than I do...


----------



## kyochi (Aug 11, 2014)

While I do feel bad for Kaneki (trust me, I do), Arima is hot as fuck. 




lawd help me


----------



## Roman (Aug 11, 2014)

Akira is hot as hell, honestly. I'm with Tayimus, Amon prolly has way more self control than I do


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2014)

Chapter 112 - Holy shit, Renji had that kinda grudge against Arima...?!

And by sheer coincidence, I was listening to the female remix of Unravel while I read it.  I will now do that every time I read a TK chapter.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 11, 2014)

How come not all chapters are translated? I reached 112 and I noticed that the next one is 116.
Can  find a translation somewhere?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 11, 2014)

Arima's quinque looks cool as fuck


----------



## Butcher (Aug 11, 2014)

Reading chapter 19 atm.

Also, I'm just going to drop the anime. Seems like a sane thing to do at this point .


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 11, 2014)

^Why, pray tell?


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 12, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^Why, pray tell?



I am assuming it's because they completely butchered and chopped essential parts, it's not as annoying if your none the wiser but when you have read the manga it's just irritating.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 12, 2014)

Loved the fact that it's not just Arima is super strong by himself but also everyone from CCG around him becomes much better with his coordination. Wonder how strong he is currently and how much of a beast is CCG's No. 1.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 12, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> I am assuming it's because they completely butchered and chopped essential parts, it's not as annoying if your none the wiser but when you have read the manga it's just irritating.



Ah but Butcher apparently just started the series, seeing as just read Ch. 19.  I wanted to know why the anime sucks from a newbie's perspective. 



MrCinos said:


> Loved the fact that it's not just Arima is super strong by himself but also everyone from CCG around him becomes much better with his coordination. Wonder how strong he is currently and how much of a beast is CCG's No. 1.



I thought Arima was the CCG's best fighter...?

Anyway, I just read the One-Shot.  I specifically didn't read it til now because I didn't wanna like it too much and then have shit change in the series.  But holy shit, the One-Shot is from a completely different point of view!  Actually, the One-Shot makes me understand a certain character's prominence in the series.  I liked it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 12, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^Why, pray tell?





Tayimus said:


> Ah but Butcher apparently just started the series, seeing as just read Ch. 19.  I wanted to know why the anime sicks from a newbie's perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wasn't aware he was a beginner, still from the first few chapters you can detect the manga and anime are two different beasts. And in regards to Arima being the strongest I think that old that was previously shown after the rescue Kaneki arc might be the strongest.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2014)

There is no way in hell Arima is completely human.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




at this point, I strongly believe that Arima is Yoshimura's son


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 12, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I thought Arima was the CCG's best fighter...?


Was it stated somewhere? I thought No. 1 rank in CCG might be stronger than Arima who is No. 2, or at least he was during the flashback.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 12, 2014)

Arima is CCG's current strongest fighter.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh, well I doubt whoever it is CCG's No. 1 in rank is much weaker as a fighter than Arima. Still interested in this unrevealed CCG's powerhouse (or strategic genius, though that's probably Arima's role in CCG as well).


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Aug 12, 2014)

The chairman of the ccg is the only one other than Arima that we know of, that has taken down a SSS rank ghoul.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone wanna take any bets that Arima and the One-Eyed King are siblings and both are children of Yoshimura?

Wild guessing for the win!


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't understand where people are getting One Eye is Yoshimura's son from.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 12, 2014)

One-Eye and Yoshimura have similar forms.  That's why there's speculation.  Shit, I thought _Arima_ was One-Eye, but that doesn't seem likely


----------



## kyochi (Aug 12, 2014)

Blunt said:


> I don't understand where people are getting One Eye is Yoshimura's son from.



Theories! 

At first I did think One-Eye was Arima but it doesn't seem that way. However, I still believe that Arima _is_ the manager's son.  Because he MUST have an offspring, it's been pretty confirmed through his back story, and let's be real, Arima's strength isn't normal.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Blunt said:


> I don't understand where people are getting One Eye is Yoshimura's son from.




*Spoiler*: _Heavy Spoiler_ 



Discussed in batoto by people that can read the raws, IIRC One Eyed Owl's the son of Yoshimura, born from Ghoul (Yoshimura) and Human (Journalist Wife) love

Baby survived from mom eating human meat


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 12, 2014)

Drakor said:


> I'm glad to see Yoshimura wasn't the leader of Aogiri, but whomever that relative of his is, means bad news for Kaneki who has been intervening in their plans.


When was it confirmed that the One Eyed Owl and the One Eyed King are the same person I was always under the impression that they were separate people.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2014)

kyochi said:


> Theories!
> 
> At first I did think One-Eye was Arima but it doesn't seem that way. However, I still believe that Arima _is_ the manager's son.  Because he MUST have an offspring, *it's been pretty confirmed through his back story,* and let's be real, Arima's strength isn't normal.


i have no idea what you're talking about

spoilers


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 12, 2014)

^That's because they're talking bout content in the Raws and later translated chapters.  It's why I kept my post tame, I couldn't be sure where you were in the story so I just went with what's been translated in the chapters before the large gap in translations.  The others were just a bit too overzealous


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah I don't skip ahead or read the raws at all. Oh well.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 12, 2014)

I-I-I-I'm sorry.  I'll make sure to spoiler tag my spoilers next time!


----------



## Drakor (Aug 13, 2014)

that riddle is a play on words
Why does the first page make Tsukiyama sound like a grand master p*d*p****? 



kyochi said:


> I-I-I-I'm sorry.  I'll make sure to spoiler tag my spoilers next time!


It's cool, I should of steeled myself before entering


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2014)

So Tsukiyama is gonna eat Hina? I was hoping he'd actually dropped the whole "I'm actually gonna eat Kaneki" thing and had just resigned himself to orgasming over how great he is.


----------



## rajin (Aug 13, 2014)

*2 colour pics 
3 double pages joined
that riddle is a play on words*


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 13, 2014)

Blunt said:


> So Tsukiyama is gonna eat Hina? I was hoping he'd actually dropped the whole "I'm actually gonna eat Kaneki" thing and had just resigned himself to orgasming over how great he is.


Me too, as a semi-comedy relief character he is ok. His Kaneki eating obsession was quite annoying to begin with and the repetition of his serious advances to Kaneki would suck even more.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 13, 2014)

MrCinos said:


> Me too, as a semi-comedy relief character he is ok. His Kaneki eating obsession was quite annoying to begin with and the repetition of his serious advances to Kaneki would suck even more.



Its not gonna end


----------



## Ghost (Aug 13, 2014)

Tsukiyama you fucking creep. :E


----------



## Drakor (Aug 13, 2014)

MrCinos said:


> Me too, as a semi-comedy relief character he is ok. His Kaneki eating obsession was quite annoying to begin with and the repetition of his serious advances to Kaneki would suck even more.


I think he himself doesn't realize he's come to view Kaneki as a friend, probably his only friend at that. Would make sense he wouldn't realize it if it was subconscious, with the way he's going about getting friendly with those he's close to.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Recently caught up to this. Really enjoy it.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 13, 2014)

Ch. 128: Tsukiyama


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Ch. 128: Tsukiyama


that isn't even a little bit subtle


----------



## Ghost (Aug 13, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Ch. 128: Tsukiyama



dude                                .


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh please.  Y'all dunno what I'm talking bout.  Didn't I just critisize others for spoiling?  Didn't I just say I don't like to spoil?  I'm no fucking hypocrite.  When you actually catch up to that chapter, you'll see what I meant instead of what you THINK I meant.

People can't even tell the difference between teasing and spoiling anymore


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 14, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Oh please.  Y'all dunno what I'm talking bout.  Didn't I just critisize others for spoiling?  Didn't I just say I don't like to spoil?  I'm no fucking hypocrite.  When you actually catch up to that chapter, you'll see what I meant instead of what you THINK I meant.
> 
> People can't even tell the difference between teasing and spoiling anymore



You state the specific chapter and imply something happens to Tsukiyama that's pretty much a vague spoiler. No one needed to know something happens to Tsukiyama in chapter 128.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Like I said, once you read the chapter, you'll understand.  Haven't you seen my posts before, *Temp*?  You should know I'm not a fucktard.  Have more faith in me.  You'll see

EDIT:  Y'know, I was gonna keep my comment jovial but rereading the comments, I just gotta ask a few things.



Blunt said:


> that isn't even a little bit *subtle*



Not subtle?  Ok, enlighten me, exactly _what_ was I obvious about?  No really, don't hold back.  What great wealth of information did I divulge there?  Didn't I literally just told you I kept an earlier post tame cause I couldn't be sure where you were in the story?  But please, if my skills in avoiding spoilers are diminishing can you tell me exactly how?



saikyou said:


> dude                                .



dude..............._what_, exactly?



Tempproxy said:


> You state the specific chapter and imply something happens *to* Tsukiyama



Oh really?  Did I _really_ imply something happens TO Gourmet?  Where did I imply that?  Please, let me know so that next time I could be a lil more "subtle", since I'm apparently lacking in that department. 



Tempproxy said:


> that's pretty much a *vague* spoiler.



Oh?  I was under the impression that I wasn't "even a little bit subtle".  But please, *Temp*, would you lemme know exactly what I spoiled?  Please tell me, in great detail, exactly what I ruined for someone who can't read the chapter cause of the gap.  That way, I can know for next time to check myself just like I check others.  I absolutely hate being a hypocrite.  I fucking hate hypocrites.  And I absolutely fucking hate being accused of being a hypocrite.  So lemme know exactly what I spoiled, would ya?



Tempproxy said:


> *No one needed to know* something happens to Tsukiyama in chapter 128.



*raises eyebrow*

Where were you back when *Blunt* got spoiled big time?  And really, look at my last few posts in here, I "state the specific chapter" and comment on it.  IF you'll notice, with chapters that are before the gap, I was a bit more in-depth in my quick comment.  You apparently had no problems there even though I'm obviously spoiling the chapter for someone that might not have read it, even if it's before the gap.  Why not say something there?  No, really, Temp, if you were gonna tell me something bout "no one needed to know", you should have said something there since I was waaay more spoilerific there.  With 128, I was making a quick comment like I'd done with chapters previous, but since I'm not a FUCKING IDIOT and not inconsiderate, I was waaay more careful with what I said since it's after the gap.  But tell me, since I evidently ended up spoiling, EXACTLY WHAT DID I SPOIL?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2014)

I've read chapter 114 and I have no idea where I can read the rest (I've seen at least chapter 116 somewhere so I know there's more translated). Can someone please tell me where I can read more?

This series is so amazing<33333333

Edit: so many missing chapters =0 Does any know whereone can read everything (possibly using various websites)?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 14, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Like I said, once you read the chapter, you'll understand.  Haven't you seen my posts before, *Temp*?  You should know I'm not a fucktard.  Have more faith in me.  You'll see
> 
> EDIT:  Y'know, I was gonna keep my comment jovial but rereading the comments, I just gotta ask a few things.
> 
> ...


jesus christ

it is completely obvious that posting a link to one of the skipped ahead chapters and writing "tsukiyama " implies something serious happens to him and since we're not gonna click the chapter to see we have to wait god knows how long to find out whether or not we've been spoiled

i get you've taken care to not spoil people in the past and i appreciate that, just please keep your reactions to the later chapters in spoiler tags

there's no need for you to lose your shit like this


----------



## Blunt (Aug 14, 2014)

Scizor said:


> I've read chapter 114 and I have no idea where I can read the rest (I've seen at least chapter 116 somewhere so I know there's more translated). Can someone please tell me where I can read more?
> 
> This series is so amazing<33333333
> 
> Edit: so many missing chapters =0 Does any know whereone can read everything (possibly using various websites)?


i use batoto

i dont know where you can get the raws


----------



## Scizor (Aug 14, 2014)

Blunt said:


> i use batoto
> 
> i dont know where you can get the raws



Thanks


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Blunt said:


> jesus christ
> 
> it is completely obvious that posting a link to one of the skipped ahead chapters and writing "tsukiyama " implies something serious happens to him and since we're not gonna click the chapter to see we have to wait god knows how long to find out whether or not we've been spoiled
> 
> ...



What _link_ are you talking bout?  And my post implies nothing like what you and *Tempproxy* are saying.  You are inferring something that's not there.  And guess what *Blunt*, if you have to read the chapter to actually find out if you've been spoiled, then you weren't spoiled, you were teased.

And I explained why I "lost my shit".  I know you meant no disrespect, but I do not like being accused of being a hypocrite and though you didn't say it, that's what you all insinuated.  Especially after I had purposefully mentioned it and *Temp* still decided to force the issue.  What gets to me is that I can't even properly defend myself unless I explain the chapter.  And you can't even tell me how I've spoiled you, only saying "It's obvious".  

First of all, the simple fact you have to read into it means that it's not obvious.  

Second, you're reading into it and coming away with an impression that's not there and blaming me for it.  

Third, you admit you have to read the chapter to know what happens, which goes against the whole definition of spoiler.  

Fourth,  I could get technical (yes, I haven't even begun!) and argue that whatever has been translated into English is most definitely NOT a spoiler (I don't believe this but do you understand where I'm coming from?) and that blows the entire thing outta the water.  

So I read posts like yours and *Tempproxy*'s and I think, "These guys have absolutely no idea what they are actually saying" and that's what made me edit my post and pose those questions, because they were questions you should have been asking yourselves before saying I wasn't being subtle or I was posting spoilers.  And really, I've been on this site long enough to know how to use spoiler tags.  You admit I take care not spoil people, don't you think I would have used the tags if I thought I gonna spoil someone?


TL;DR:  You can't answer my questions, therefore I didn't spoil you.  I feel like an idiot for having to explain myself without explaining myself


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 14, 2014)

I find it mind boggling that the concept of setting up an vague expectation of a future chapter is being defending as not spoiling readers. Like being vague suddenly makes it fine to openly post reactions about specific chapters with specific characters.

No amount of TL;DR's and excuses are going to change that you are *spoiling* people. Personally, I don't really care myself about the spoilers (since I already read all the chapters) but I find the logic being used here extremely silly.

A reader who would get to that chapter would now have to keep in the back of his/her mind the expectation that something would be happening to Tsukiyama that required a sobbing emote. Whatever it could be interpreted as really doesn't matter. The post already will demolish any sort of potential pure first impressions which is part of what can make reading a series exciting. Regardless of what happens in the chapter, the poster would be thinking something would have to involve him...and that right there is the problem.

If I were to go around posting about how chapter xxx made me shit myself and xxx made me almost cry, it's not unusual that people would be pissed off that instead of experiencing something with a fresh impression, someone decided to ruin that feeling by openly throwing comments about future chapters rather than posting them in spoilers out of respect for those who do not want the surprises tarnished in any way.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 14, 2014)

Such drama, have a new chapter: 
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 15, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> I find it mind boggling that the concept of setting up an vague expectation of a future chapter is being defending as not spoiling readers. Like being vague suddenly makes it fine to openly post reactions about specific chapters with specific characters.
> 
> No amount of TL;DR's and excuses are going to change that you are *spoiling* people. Personally, I don't really care myself about the spoilers (since I already read all the chapters) but I find the logic being used here extremely silly.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your thoughts.  I appreciate that someone who read all the released chapters decided to give their opinion.  Yes, even though you called my logic "excuses" or "extremely silly", at least you provided reasons for your argument.  That being said, you and I apparently have very different interpretations of the word "spoiler".  However, I won't go any further with the issue.  I've already said my piece.  I'll just respectfully disagree and add that I did not mean to spoil anyone.  I was just commenting as I have always done.  If this very thing was a problem, then for that I do apologize.  Had I been told from the beginning, I would have of course refrained

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just read 115.  

I feel exceedingly stupid for spoiler tagging this


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 15, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Like I said, once you read the chapter, you'll understand.  Haven't you seen my posts before, *Temp*?  You should know I'm not a fucktard.  Have more faith in me.  You'll see
> 
> EDIT:  Y'know, I was gonna keep my comment jovial but rereading the comments, I just gotta ask a few things.
> 
> ...



Yo calm down homie it's all love, I was just pointing out why some people might have a problem.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 15, 2014)

I know, I know.  I apologize for the extreme sarcasm there.  I just get really touchy when hypocrisy comes up.  It's probably the only thing that could get me riled up online


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 15, 2014)

@Tsukiyama

That handkerchief sniffing, perverted cannibal


----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Such drama, have a new chapter:
> Link removed
> Link removed



Thank you


----------



## kyochi (Aug 15, 2014)

R.I.P. Kaneki  


whoops spoilers


----------



## Ghost (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally a new chapter.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 20, 2014)

EDIT: 


*Spoiler*: _chapter 139_ 




kaneki lost it :byakuya BIG TIME.  

So, Arima confirmed not human? Or was that his quinque in page 15? 

Aaaaand, Kaneki will be prisoner of CCG? Thoughts?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 20, 2014)

Chapter 117 =D


----------



## Butcher (Aug 21, 2014)

On chapter 45 now.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 21, 2014)

That really _was_ a good scene.  The anime didn't really do it justice...


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaneki got fucking bodied damn


----------



## Butcher (Aug 21, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> That really _was_ a good scene.  The anime didn't really do it justice...


Really?

I thought it was just as good myself.


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2014)

the gaps need to be filled instead of doing the new chapters


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 21, 2014)

kyochi said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _chapter 139_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 It seemed to me like it could be an offensive form of Ixa, but it definitely looked as if it was a Kagune.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 21, 2014)

OS said:


> the gaps need to be filled instead of doing the new chapters


When does the chapters start...uh...how do I say it:

Going out of order?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 21, 2014)

Butcher said:


> When does the chapters start...uh...how do I say it:
> 
> Going out of order?



From chapter 117.


----------



## Dark (Aug 21, 2014)

OS said:


> the gaps need to be filled instead of doing the new chapters



They are doing both simultaneously, which is nice for people who have already covered the raws. 



Butcher said:


> When does the chapters start...uh...how do I say it:
> 
> Going out of order?



Yeah it's out of order from chapter 117 however, only a few chapters are left to fill in the gap. Currently chapter 118, 119, 122, 123, 124, 127, and 129-132 are missing. 

A total of 10 chapters and then we can catch up with the weekly release, to be honest this is nothing compared to when we were stuck at 7x chapters. We are getting almost 1-2 chapters per day.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 21, 2014)

Quuon said:


> *139 spoilers:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




It could go two ways, IMO. 

One: Kaneki's done. In that last page, he seems to have been utterly defeated. And the captions read _The curtains rise on the tragedy/Next chapter, the light goes out_, which could mean that Kaneki really did pass out and if so, faces the possibility of being a prisoner of CCG. Also, Arima will use his kagune to make himself a new quinque. That, however, doesn't mean that Kaneki will die. 

or 

Two: What you say happens, and Kaneki finds strength from within or something and manages to get away from the scene/give Arima a real fight. O_o This sounds cooler but I just... can't fathom it happening. 


 


Morpheus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed to me like it could be an offensive form of Ixa, but it definitely looked as if it was a Kagune.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Perhaps. Either way, I still predict Arima is not entirely human. :byakuya


----------



## kyochi (Aug 21, 2014)

Arima is so hot


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2014)

Butcher said:


> When does the chapters start...uh...how do I say it:
> 
> Going out of order?



177, then it's patchy from there and it does the latest ones


----------



## Butcher (Aug 21, 2014)

Scizor said:


> From chapter 117.





Dark said:


> Yeah it's out of order from chapter 117 however, only a few chapters are left to fill in the gap. Currently chapter 118, 119, 122, 123, 124, 127, and 129-132 are missing.
> 
> A total of 10 chapters and then we can catch up with the weekly release, to be honest this is nothing compared to when we were stuck at 7x chapters. We are getting almost 1-2 chapters per day.





OS said:


> 177, then it's patchy from there and it does the latest ones



Thanks guys.

Also, that sucks .


----------



## Ghost (Aug 22, 2014)

chapter 119 was just released

118 pls


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 25, 2014)

Wahh, I decided to marathon everything so far over the weekend. Then I hit 117 and everything just got so confusing I didn't know wtf I was reading until I checked the chapter list heh. 
Kind of annoyed now because I know stuff that will happen before even seeing why it started in the first place.  ah well


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2014)

chapter 18. Much discussed.


----------



## Quuon (Aug 25, 2014)

122 is out.

Chapter 117


----------



## Dark (Aug 25, 2014)

Also 123, 124, 127 and 129 are out. Only 3 more chapters left.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yo, is it just me or does Kawascans translation fucking suck so hard !?


----------



## Tangible (Aug 25, 2014)

Who the fuck translated chapter 118? They didn't even bother putting in the character names/speeches of all the new investigators. Real.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2014)

well tbf, 118 despite missing a few speech bubbles has better grammar than the chapter dumps that came out today


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 25, 2014)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Yo, is it just me or does Kawascans translation fucking suck so hard !?


There translations are terrible thankfully Twisted Hel will catch up eventually and the other group that does the weekly releases are decent.


*Spoiler*: _139_ 



Man Arima is cold as fuck he saw Kaneki basically lose his mind in front of him and the guy didn't even flinch. Though I wonder how Kaneki is going too survive this since that must of pierced his brain.

Looking forward too seeing owl vs Arima though now that Ken is out of commission there should be no more interruptions.


----------



## Tangible (Aug 25, 2014)

kyochi said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _chapter 139_
> ...


Since we are caught up technically, I'm not going to tag this.

PRetty sure that was his quinque activating. He seems to have quite a few abilities between the two he uses


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _139_ 



I completely forgot that there was all those Ghoul corpses behind Kaneki the only way he's going too survive is by eating them and he will likely have too eat a lot of them he will probably become a full Kakuja in the process.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _139_ 



Wow...just fully caught up now that scanslations are finally done. Holy fuck. Well...Kaneki clearly isn't going to die, but how in the fuck is he going to get out of this? Also...since that is V14 they are fighting at...does that mean Koma and Irimi are amongst all the corpses laying there (since I believe that is where the meeting place was designated)?


----------



## Meia (Aug 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bruh the new chapter
They might as well rename this manga "The sufferings of Kaneki Ken"

Also the parallels between Arima and Kaneki are quite interesting. (same birthday, both had black hair that turned white etc. )


----------



## Drakor (Aug 26, 2014)

Holy shit...those chapters


Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: _139_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




He did have a face that seemed like pity though, if not wondering "What..." 








Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: _139_
> 
> 
> 
> I completely forgot that there was all those Ghoul corpses behind Kaneki the only way he's going too survive is by eating them and he will likely have too eat a lot of them he will probably become a full Kakuja in the process.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I don't think he'll have the chance to do such a thing, he's been stabbed through the brain...he could hardly form cohesive thoughts despite the extraordinary regenerative abilities he has that got amped from half a year of cannibalizing. Someone has to intervene cause I can't see Arima allowing him to crawl to a corpse and start munching. 





SkitZoFrenic said:


> *Spoiler*: _139_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...just fully caught up now that scanslations are finally done. Holy fuck. Well...Kaneki clearly isn't going to die, but how in the fuck is he going to get out of this? Also...since that is V14 they are fighting at...does that mean Koma and Irimi are amongst all the corpses laying there (since I believe that is where the meeting place was designated)?




*Spoiler*: __ 




 If this new organization "V" has anything to do with the sewer system/underground ghoul tunnels being categorized as "V#" perhaps they will save him. However is no one surprised or even shocked Arima actually took the time to know Kaneki's name? Worse is the fact Arima intends to turn Kaneki into his new briefcase


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2014)

How will the series look after this arc?  So much shit happened that the status quo can't look remotely like anything it was before.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean, will I ship AmonXAkira harder than I do KanekiXTouka by the end of this thing?!


----------



## Patrick (Aug 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just wonder why Uta and Yomo didn't participate. They could probably have turned this around.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Arima stone cold killa.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 26, 2014)

patrick4life said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder why Uta and Yomo didn't participate. They could probably have turned this around.


Not with Arima around or so I think. Though they might have given some time for others to flee without being slaughtered. Or not since they didn't know Arima was looking out for the ghoul escape route.


----------



## The End (Aug 26, 2014)

139
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok holy shit a lot happened in these chapters. If I'm not mistaken, Yoshimura was killed by the investigators, then the real Eyed Owl came and killed Marude?

Also it looks like it's heavily implied that hide was eaten, now Kaneki had his head stabbed twice.  Did not expect any of that at all, can't wait to see where the plot goes from this point on.

Also I really hope that Amon gets a new arm.


----------



## OS (Aug 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaneki is probably going to be a ccg test subject.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 26, 2014)

Drakor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _139_ 



I see him losing consciousness until Arima leaves then regaining it barley alive as there isn't really other way he can survive as long as Arima is around since he's too powerful.







patrick4life said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder why Uta and Yomo didn't participate. They could probably have turned this around.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yomo left with Touka that was apart of chapter 130 I believe and Uta isn't apart of Anteiku.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 26, 2014)

*Shocked to see a chapter called Penetration.*
*Notices Touka on the cover with the caption: "A warm lingering feeling."*
*Spots Kaneki and Touka interacting on the very next page.*
Am I allowed to feel cheated?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 26, 2014)

^Yes...kinda


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _139_ 



I'm pretty convinced at this point that Banjou will come and attempt to facetank Arima...and probably fail. Yomo pops in and runs distraction while Banjou/Kaneki bail. Kaneki HAS to get fuckin saved by someone again at this point...there really is no other option (unless he has another internal monologue w/ Rize and gets another God Powerup...which would be lame). I'm just hoping Touka doesn't show up and get hurt/killed...my God I'd fuckin rage if she dies before Kaneki takes dat ass to Pound Town...

Also, Meia, I was thinking the same thing about the hair colors today while I was at work. I wonder if there really is some sort of connection?

Finally...Juuzou lost a leg, Amon lost an arm...and Shinohara (if he lives) lost a leg and potentially some other limbs. If the One-Shot ZERO Chapter means anything...the one that shows Juuzou as a 1st Class with now black hair (and apparently a working leg), does that mean the CCG has the possiblity to regenerate limbs via Rize-esque experiments (doesn't seem too far-fetched that they would be able to use the ghoul organ to help w/ regeneration....considering how much crazy shit they are able to produce in terms of ghoul armor and shit)? Was it simply a prosthetic? Or is that simply non-canon?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 140_ 




It has been confirmed that both of Kaneki's eyes were pierced.  
He now has two doughnuts on his face.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 27, 2014)

^I thought that was obvious...


----------



## kyochi (Aug 27, 2014)

nope, many people were saying that arima's quinque pierced the hole he had already made in kaneki's head based on this page, when he actually pierced kaneki's right eye this time 


EDIT: I'm pretty sure a normal ghoul would have died after the first attack to the brain, but two? Kaneki is still alive, so that is an impressive feat for being half ghoul


----------



## son_michael (Aug 27, 2014)

kyochi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 140_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



they will regenerate...I think.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 27, 2014)

son_michael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> they will regenerate...I think.



After reading chapter 140, I'm not sure how kaneki will get out of this one.  Who will come to his rescue? What will happen to him? Is Arima planning to take him hostage? Is he going to power up out of nowhere and beat some ass? 

Alas, we can not know until chapter 141.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's...not too logical (I REALLY wanted to say something else but I'll refrain).  One, it's such a small, meaningless thing to debate about.  And two, there's absolutely no reason to stab the same socket instead of fresh eye.  Especially, with your target lying prone like that


----------



## kyochi (Aug 27, 2014)

this isn't debating  


and it's not like _I_ believed that, but I've seen posts and comments on other sites where people formed thoughts based on a single page, so I was just throwing that out there lmao


----------



## The End (Aug 27, 2014)

140
[sp] Man kaneki is having a rough day. I'm guessing that whoever comes to save him, barring this V organization, is probably going to die in the process.

I wonder how his mental state will be upon waking up to realize that both (presumably) Yoshimura and Hide are both dead, one eaten by him. [/sp]


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 27, 2014)

No Idea how Kaneki will get out of this at all. Maybe a rescue arc with Banjou, Touka etc, But I don't see how they would be able to infiltrate CCG without getting caught and fighting they're way out (with casualties).


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 27, 2014)

kyochi said:


> this isn't debating
> 
> 
> and it's not like _I_ believed that, but I've seen posts and comments on other sites where people formed thoughts based on a single page, so I was just throwing that out there lmao



No, no, you misunderstood me.  I wasn't saying _you_ were debating.  I was criticizing those same people you saw on other sites posting ideas bout that page.  In my mind, I go "Ok Kaneki got stabbed in his left eye.  So what?  Or Kaneki got stabbed in the right eye.  So _what_?!"  It just seems rather pointless to me.

Then again, I shouldn't act like I've never debated a pointless topic....and yes, Bubbles is/was/and forever will be the baddest ass Powerpuff Girl.


----------



## Quuon (Aug 27, 2014)

140:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 It would appear Kaneki is coming to terms with something, maybe he's finally merged his ghoul/human side? I'm still hoping he goes full Kakuja soon because it's looking grim.

I also think it's kind of cool Kaneki's eyes got punctured like that... some centipedes are blind.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 28, 2014)

Quuon said:


> 140:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



this page

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks more like he's just died to me...not "coming to terms" but his life flashing before him like many people when they're about to die.

I don't think anyone can really fit his shoes as a new main character...but hopefully the V organization intervenes cause no one else from the cast we know of can revive him


----------



## Patrick (Aug 28, 2014)

Would be really weird for the main character to suddenly be dead. No one is nearly as complex and interesting as Kaneki, so I highly doubt anyone will take his place. He'll hopefully make it somehow.


----------



## The End (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm guessing Yomo might be able to heal Kaneki using Rize. That's only if he somehow makes it away from Arima first.


----------



## OS (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Drakor (Aug 28, 2014)

That's a very nice collection, I didn't bother to look back to check other instances. Author has foreshadowed so many things from Ch1-2 alone


----------



## Tangible (Aug 28, 2014)

That is impressive work by Ishida. Kudos


----------



## Dark (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice, glad to see that someone did this, I am too lazy to look back as well. 

Anyway, (saying this in general) it's not like we are looking for evidence to support the fact that Tokyo Ghoul is well written.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 28, 2014)

Drakor said:


> this page
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I totally got that feeling as well as you said his life literally flashed before his eyes which I think the second his inner monologue finished he died.

I'm really interested in seeing how the author handles this since Kaneki is the main character after all.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 28, 2014)

SO much shit going down.
Srsly give kaneki a break.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 28, 2014)

This is so funny  

Also, didn't he lie here as well?  Pretty sure he did.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 28, 2014)

Pouring one out for the homie Kaneki.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 29, 2014)

Nightwish said:


> Pouring one out for the homie Kaneki.


I too, will do a shout out to Kaneki and the worlds most hilarious comedian


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Patrick (Aug 29, 2014)

Would be the biggest troll in the history of manga if it suddenly ended now.

Also the saddest moment in manga ever probably


----------



## Typhon (Aug 30, 2014)

Okay I finally caught up. Are you seriously telling me Rei had his balls crushed as a child? I feel so sorry for him... That woman deserves death


----------



## Impact (Aug 30, 2014)

Need to catch up to the current chapters


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2014)

I just read the remaining 24 chapters that I hadn't read (I've finished reading chapter 140 now) and this series is freaking amazing.

I love this series so much.

That image showing all showings of Kaneki's chin touch habit is really something; the mangaka is really amazing.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 30, 2014)

I just caught up on this one, it is a great read. I know Kaneki's got 2 puncture wounds through his brain, but the blood oozing from Arima  face as he stands over Kaneki, makes me think, if that hits Kaneki he will be reborn. I don't know why I think this, just might be, I can't see the MC going out like this.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 30, 2014)

Kaneki will be fine.

He's a tough cookie

right..?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 30, 2014)

R.I.P. Kaneki


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _141_ 













Looks like Amon is being targeted by Tatara and Noro he better get some help from Arima's squad or he ain't surviving this and next chapter Owl vs Arima should start


----------



## Morglay (Aug 31, 2014)

In hindsight it seems like all the fleshing out of the antagonists was leading us to believe that focus could shift off Kaneki... 

Personally I feel he has suffered enough, let him rest.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 31, 2014)

I swear, I think Owl and Arima are related.  It'd be a crazy ass twist if they're twins or something.  It would also make a warped kind of sense.  Both became strong, but while one embraced his ghoul side, the other wanted to stay human


----------



## Morglay (Aug 31, 2014)

He seemed saddened by Kaneki, or let down by what he had become. Probably both, so him being a half could make sense if the author wanted to go down that route.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 31, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I swear, I think Owl and Arima are related.  It'd be a crazy ass twist if they're twins or something.


I hope not as it'd suck big time with that kind of soap opera twist IMO. I'd rather Arima be a pure human, just as perfect as human (in TG-verse) possibly can be.


----------



## Tangible (Aug 31, 2014)

I can sort of get why people think their might be a main character switch, but I think you are insane if you really think so. There is still a lot for Kaneki to take care of. He will be fine. He might be gone from the story for a bit but forever? Doubtful. And a switch to someone like Arima is laughable TBH


----------



## Patrick (Aug 31, 2014)

Tangible said:


> *I can sort of get why people think their might be a main character switch, but I think you are insane if you really think so.* There is still a lot for Kaneki to take care of. He will be fine. He might be gone from the story for a bit but forever? Doubtful. And a switch to someone like Arima is laughable TBH



Huh? You can understand, but you can't understand.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2014)

I just caught up with the manga, I will say its very interesting but not as great as most people hype it, though the current Arc has been easily TGs best arc.

I expect next chapter Kaneki waking up thanks to Power of Feelings.


----------



## Drakor (Aug 31, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I swear, I think Owl and Arima are related.  It'd be a crazy ass twist if they're twins or something.  It would also make a warped kind of sense.  Both became strong, but while one embraced his ghoul side, the other wanted to stay human


That would be an impossibility considering the lengths it took to have Yoshimura and Ukina's natural hybrid to be born, he/she would be older than Arima is now.  Not to mention the fact it would mean Arima cut his own fathers arms off and later appeared fighting Kaneki the same time the One Eye Owl appears. 



Tangible said:


> I can sort of get why people think their might be a main character switch, but I think you are insane if you really think so. There is still a lot for Kaneki to take care of. He will be fine. He might be gone from the story for a bit but forever? Doubtful. And a switch to someone like Arima is laughable TBH


To have him go through all that suffering and die pathetically in the sewers was cold blooded, but Kaneki finally found solace and peace in death. We have had the villains and major players fleshed out with plenty of potential options, but like you I also believe this is Kaneki sharing his tale with Amon or Tatsuki Sen new book "Tokyo Ghoul" a biography of the Centipede


----------



## Butcher (Sep 4, 2014)

Just read chapter 65.

Kaneki . He is starting to turn into my favorite of the series.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2014)

Where are you guys reading new chapters as soon as they come out?


----------



## kyochi (Sep 4, 2014)

^ there are many sources but most of us use Batoto


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 4, 2014)

Kaneki will never be replaced!!


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 4, 2014)

I dont see why people would think Kaneki is dead, we have seen this kind of cliffhangers with Naruto, Toriko, Ichigo, Luffy, Goku, etc etc.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 4, 2014)

Batoto
Batoto



perucho1990 said:


> I dont see why people would think Kaneki is dead, we have seen this kind of cliffhangers with Naruto, Toriko, Ichigo, Luffy, Goku, etc etc.



None of those have had their main protagonist tortured, or given a quick access to strength at the cost of insanity and gaining multiple psychological disorders. The only thing they have in common is losing family and friends, and it still is in varying degrees. 

When was the last time you questioned whether a real main character was going to live *without* assistance from another person? Usually they get up in those series you mentioned via emotional empowerment or random dues ex machina. The only thing most readers thought here for this situation was that Arima would leave him alone and he'd somehow manage to crawl to the corpses around him to heal, or someone outside the main cast might reach him. 

I'm confident no one who has been paying attention truly believed Kaneki would get up immediately and start turning the tables as a full Kakuja on Arima after that display of agony in 139.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 4, 2014)

When 140 first came out...I was shitting bricks thinking Kaneki was going to die for sure...but later in the week those feelings subsided. There is no fucking way he is going to die. He will either: A) Get saved by someone somehow (Kanou heals him perhaps?) or B) He goes full H2 mode like Ichigo did vs Ulquiorra so very long ago (though Arima showing up on the surface kinda messes with this a bit).

If Kaneki dies, I'm dropping this manga...cuz that would be the trolliest bullshit ever, purely for shock value. Him getting healed/resurrected is equally as stupid, but at least it would be better in the long run.

Kaneki will live...he is far too important to the story, and no one could fill his shoes (unless of course this manga is getting cancelled or the mangaka is just over it and wants to end it or some shit)


----------



## Scizor (Sep 4, 2014)

I see, then I'm using the same websites. Thanks for the info.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm The way Kaneki gained/controled his powers were exactly like Ichigo, and his white hair version is pretty much Dangai Ichigo(Emotionless badass).

Rize = Hollow Ichigo/Zangetsu

You get Power of Feelings moments even on seinen, Kyoukai kinda got it in Kingdom...


----------



## Quuon (Sep 4, 2014)

Tatara has always looked cool as hell to me.

Also, poor Seidou.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 4, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> If Kaneki dies, I'm dropping this manga...cuz that would be the trolliest bullshit ever, purely for shock value. Him getting healed/resurrected is equally as stupid, but at least it would be better in the long run.
> 
> Kaneki will live...he is far too important to the story, and no one could fill his shoes (unless of course this manga is getting cancelled or the mangaka is just over it and wants to end it or some shit)


Why drop it, Kaneki in no way has a real goal that can't be achieved by others right now. He literally has been going on day by day since the search for Kanou and his recent mission to rescue the Anteiku cast has turned into a nightmare.

Rize has more influence on the plot than Kaneki right now actually, and she was missing for over a hundred and some chapters. Amon has discovered the hidden dealings of the CCG and might be on the verge of discovering V as far as the Dove side goes and naturally Suzuya and Akira would then be his partners in crime. In Aogiri the one eyed owl, Tatara and Kanou have far more emphasis as well with Kaneki only being looked at by them for war potential in fact they noticed Amon as well who would undoubtedly be stronger over time.

All the loose ends including Kaneki's backstory has been wrapped up, so I agree the only reason he has to not kill Kaneki is for ratings, fans and not suffering a potential cancellation.



perucho1990 said:


> Hmmm The way Kaneki gained/controled his powers were exactly like Ichigo, and his white hair version is pretty much Dangai Ichigo(Emotionless badass).
> 
> Rize = Hollow Ichigo/Zangetsu
> 
> You get Power of Feelings moments even on seinen, Kyoukai kinda got it in Kingdom...


How is being a transplant recipient through medical science the same as unknowingly and forcefully absorbing energy from your savior later learning you had qualities of the best worlds later in the series the same?

Also, from what I understood recently via posts was that Ichigo's recent power ups were a part of him from the get go before Rukia's intervention. Kaneki was a pure human whom only received an organ that changed his species type. Everything Kaneki has done was through his own effort minus practical martial training and kagune materialization with Touka.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 4, 2014)

So far throughout Tokyo Ghoul...Kaneki has crazily mirrored Ichigo (although in a slightly different order). 
Tortured by Jason = Shirosaki vs Byakuya in SS Arc (insane powerup, wild fighting). 
Fight vs Ayato = Bankai Ichigo (calm, in control of powers). 
Centipede = Ichigo going Hollow while training w/ the Vizard (loses all control, insane powerup again). 
Amon Fight 2 = Vizard Ichigo (control over powers, able to use partial Kakuja). 
Arima = H2 Ichigo (or at least I hope...main character dies, crazy plotkai brings them back with goditer powers, gets full healed in the process)

Not perfectly in order, or 100% accurate, but I found it mildly interesting the amount of powerup similarities (or perhaps I'm just grasping at straws).


Also, about 141...why the fuck is it only 8 pages? Been waiting all week...FUCK


----------



## Drakor (Sep 4, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> So far throughout Tokyo Ghoul...Kaneki has crazily mirrored Ichigo (although in a slightly different order).
> Tortured by Jason = Shirosaki vs Byakuya in SS Arc (insane powerup, wild fighting).
> Fight vs Ayato = Bankai Ichigo (calm, in control of powers).
> Centipede = Ichigo going Hollow while training w/ the Vizard (loses all control, insane powerup again).
> ...


Tortured for 10 days straight of mutilation, his "power up" being that he was properly nourished. Keep in mind Kaneki completely ruined his diet by living on sugar cubes for nearly 60 chapters/3-4 months until Yamori set his diet right. The equivalent of a boxer eating waffles for 2 months or more then suddenly eating healthily for a week, its just strength that was always there not a power up.

Against Ayato there was no power up or anything, just Kaneki properly fed and no longer having inhibitions about harming another person. In every fight he has been reluctant to use physical force immediately, only in dire situations. His Kakuja is a side effect of cannibalizing his own kind for half a year, with that state coming about from excessive RC so I can see what you mean about them both being crazy.

The Kaneki to H2 comparison is an extreme long shot though, his only survival is dependent on if he can somehow consume the massive corpses around him to complete his Kakuja metamorphosis or someone rescues him right now


----------



## Dark (Sep 4, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Also, about 141...why the fuck is it only 8 pages? Been waiting all week...FUCK


It's not.

Also since Aogiri members are here it's pretty obvious that the monster the CCG are currently fighting is the real one-eyed owl.

Edit: What I meant to say is, in this chapter it was confirmed that Kuzen's son/daughter is Aogiri's leader and is probably also the one named as the one-eyed king, and that he or she is a not Arima.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 4, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> So far throughout Tokyo Ghoul...Kaneki has crazily mirrored Ichigo (although in a slightly different order).
> Fight vs Ayato = Bankai Ichigo (calm, in control of powers).



I am not sure I would call Kaneki calm and in control of that fight. Barely restrained was more the phrase I would use.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2014)

Morglay said:


> I am not sure I would call Kaneki calm and in control of that fight. Barely restrained was more the phrase I would use.



Maybe I haven't read it in a while...but I remember him being relatively calm (well...up until the breaking half of Ayato's bones part).


----------



## Butcher (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey guys, gots a question about the anime:

So, what episode(s) consist of Kaneki developing and being tortured and the finally running Jason into the ground?


----------



## kyochi (Sep 5, 2014)

Someone tell me about that too ! I only watched 2 episodes of the anime, but apparently, they skipped to the part where Kaneki has white hair? 

why would they do that


----------



## Dark (Sep 5, 2014)

I stopped at episode 1 in the anime lol.. because as soon I started reading the manga I got absorbed into it that I forgot what got me into it in the first place. 

I might watch the anime in one go when it's done.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2014)

Best fucking chapter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Hey guys, gots a question about the anime:
> 
> So, what episode(s) consist of Kaneki developing and being tortured and the finally running Jason into the ground?



It hasn't happened yet...and honestly, I'm not sure it'll pan out that way. As far as I know, the anime is only scheduled for 12 eps (unless it is 2 cour or something). It is already at ep 10...and Ayato was just introduced at the end of ep 9  It is possible that they will just do some sort of original ending and skip the Aogiri Tree rescue arc, because with only 2 eps remaining, I have no idea how they will find the time to fit all of that shit in there.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2014)

Every single Tokyo Ghoul volume charted on this Oricon last week. Seems that despite the quality (lack thereof) of the anime, it still seems to have done a great job in promoting the manga.
*3　**　112,451　*,392,202　**2　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.13
35　**　*23,336　*,483,530　*11　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.12
36　**　*21,858　*,475,340　*47　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.8 
37　**　*21,846　*,474,559　*61　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.7
38　**　*21,667　*,486,500　*20　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.11 
40　**　*21,306　*,469,388　*72　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.6 
41　**　*21,276　*,533,350　*86　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.1 
42　**　*21,129　*,474,807　*43　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.9 
43　**　*21,069　*,476,946　*33　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.10 
47　**　*20,467　*,478,867　*80　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.5 
48　**　*20,430　*,499,545　*80　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.2 
49　**　*20,411　*,481,521　*79　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.3


----------



## Butcher (Sep 5, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> It hasn't happened yet...and honestly, I'm not sure it'll pan out that way. As far as I know, the anime is only scheduled for 12 eps (unless it is 2 cour or something). It is already at ep 10...and Ayato was just introduced at the end of ep 9  It is possible that they will just do some sort of original ending and skip the Aogiri Tree rescue arc, because with only 2 eps remaining, I have no idea how they will find the time to fit all of that shit in there.


Well that sucks .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2014)

Well, I've been thinking about it all night and during the morning at work: whoever said Kaneki's body is inside Arima's backpack...THANK YOU! This is it! It makes sense...his Quinque got destroyed, so now he needs a new one. He plans on using Kaneki for his new one...and this is what will ultimately save Kaneki.

During the fight vs Owl...at some point, the backpack will get knocked away, causing Kaneki's lifeless corpse to come rolling out. For some reason, Owl will most likely flee (either due to injuries, or simply because the initial goal was reached) and will grab Yoshimura (Dad) and Kaneki in the process. Owl is, I believe, the leader of Aogiri Tree...and now that Kanou is working for them, will be the one who will revive/heal Kaneki. Hurray!....

Though I don't know what will happen after this point (possible memory loss on Kaneki's part...because...you know, half of his fuckin brain is missing atm?), I do feel like this is the only possible way for Kaneki to make it out of this situation alive.

Also, for the people who say Kaneki should just be able to rest, and he doesn't have any real plot relevance anymore:

-His goal was to not kill humans as a ghoul...he wants ghouls/humans to meet an agreement. That is why he has spared Amon so many times, he wants there to be a compromise in order to keep both species alive.
-He must stop Aogiri Tree from killing off humans, or enslaving them...and also, stop Kanou from furthering his experiments causing more abominations such as himself (hybrids).
-During the end of his flashback, he remembers the clown was the one who dropped the metal on Rize. Why would the author ruin the reveal of this if Kaneki is no longer the main protagonist? Kaneki must relay this information...which could possibly bring Rize back to her senses.
-Finally, this is a fuckin Shounen...the main character is not just going to die (I've seen/read a lot of shit...and I don't ever recall the main character just dying off, and switching halfway through (though I suppose it is possible)). Also, after everything they've been through...Kaneki definitely needs to bang Touka at some point lol...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> this is a fuckin Shounen


No it fucking isn't.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 5, 2014)

at Tokyo Ghoul being a Shounen.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 5, 2014)

it does seem rather tame for a seinen 


but TG exhibits excess of insanity that wouldn't be shown on a normal shounen manga


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 5, 2014)

^ Soul Eater had plenty of insanity issues despite being a shounen. Several characters showed quite an excessive amount of it as well.

Action-packed chapters of TG feel like shounen but the level of gore is definitely on a seinen level (of these days).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow, I sorta just assumed it was Shounen cuz the violence, while sometimes over the top, isn't too extreme. Also, no tits or sex. Probably the most borderline Seinen ever (aside from a few specific scenes). However, the majority of my points still stand lol.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 5, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Every single Tokyo Ghoul volume charted on this Oricon last week. Seems that despite the quality (lack thereof) of the anime, it still seems to have done a great job in promoting the manga.
> *3　**　112,451　*,392,202　**2　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.13
> 35　**　*23,336　*,483,530　*11　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.12
> 36　**　*21,858　*,475,340　*47　*　Tokyo Ghoul Vol.8
> ...



Tokyo Ghoul will likely be between 3rd and 5th place in Manga sales in 2014, by next year they will lose momentum like Fairy Tail, Toriko, Bleach.



Drakor said:


> Tortured for 10 days straight of mutilation, his "power up" being that he was properly nourished. Keep in mind Kaneki completely ruined his diet by living on sugar cubes for nearly 60 chapters/3-4 months until Yamori set his diet right. The equivalent of a boxer eating waffles for 2 months or more then suddenly eating healthily for a week, its just strength that was always there not a power up.
> 
> Against Ayato there was no power up or anything, just Kaneki properly fed and no longer having inhibitions about harming another person. In every fight he has been reluctant to use physical force immediately, only in dire situations. His Kakuja is a side effect of cannibalizing his own kind for half a year, with that state coming about from excessive RC so I can see what you mean about them both being crazy.
> 
> The Kaneki to H2 comparison is an extreme long shot though, his only survival is dependent on if he can somehow consume the massive corpses around him to complete his Kakuja metamorphosis or someone rescues him right now



Against Ayato it was his powerup he gained when he was able to control Rizes ghoul powers. Like when Nardo controled Kuramas chakra. Kaneki vs Ayato sucked, worse than the Kaguya fight.

Kaneki is like the combination of several shounen characters(Eren, Ichigo and Toriko).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2014)

Huh...just checked and Akame ga Kill is a Shounen but Ghoul is Seinen? Lol...Akame has decapitation, implied rape of kids, and torture as well. Japan, you so crazy...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 5, 2014)

Shonen and Seinen are demographics, not genres. So to say that somethings "feels" like a shonen or seinen makes no sense.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 5, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well, I've been thinking about it all night and during the morning at work: whoever said Kaneki's body is inside Arima's backpack...THANK YOU! This is it! It makes sense...his Quinque got destroyed, so now he needs a new one. He plans on using Kaneki for his new one...and this is what will ultimately save Kaneki.
> 
> During the fight vs Owl...at some point, the backpack will get knocked away, causing Kaneki's lifeless corpse to come rolling out. For some reason, Owl will most likely flee (either due to injuries, or simply because the initial goal was reached) and will grab Yoshimura (Dad) and Kaneki in the process. Owl is, I believe, the leader of Aogiri Tree...and now that Kanou is working for them, will be the one who will revive/heal Kaneki. Hurray!....


I don't mean to undermine your theory, but what backpack are you referring to here?



perucho1990 said:


> Against Ayato it was his powerup he gained when he was able to control Rizes ghoul powers. Like when Nardo controled Kuramas chakra. Kaneki vs Ayato sucked, worse than the Kaguya fight.
> 
> Kaneki is like the combination of several shounen characters(Eren, Ichigo and Toriko).


I hope you realize he only hit Ayato like twice with his Kagune, there was no "mastery of Rize ghoul powers" as he had the same amount of tentacles as her when *properly fed*. So no, it wasn't anything like your comparisons. He surpassed her the moment Yamori fixed his diet during those 10 days of torture and fed on a partial Kakuja. Kaneki cannibalizing other ghouls and learning martial arts was just more stretching of the gap.

Kind of wish people would remember these things before doing it


----------



## Dark (Sep 5, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Against Ayato it was his powerup he gained when he was able to control Rizes ghoul powers. Like when Nardo controled Kuramas chakra. Kaneki vs Ayato sucked, worse than the Kaguya fight.
> 
> Kaneki is like the combination of several shounen characters(Eren, Ichigo and Toriko).



It wasn't a powerup, I mean yes he became stronger but it wasn't because he gained something new he simply stopped holding back. 



> Against Ayato there was no power up or anything, just Kaneki properly fed and no longer having inhibitions about harming another person. In every fight he has been reluctant to use physical force immediately, only in dire situations.



Remember how Touka couldn't beat Tsukiyama but got stronger once she fed on Kaneki's body? 

It's simply that Kaneki decided to feed for the first time and was okay with killing Yamori without holding back anymore. Remember how Yomo told Kaneki that it has always been Kaneki's power and not Rize's?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 5, 2014)

Drakor said:


> I hope you realize he only brought out his Kagune to pierce Ayato in the leg one time, there was no "mastery of Rize ghoul powers" as he had the same amount of tentacles as her when *properly fed*. So no, it wasn't anything like your comparisons. He surpassed her the moment Yamori fixed his diet during those 10 days of torture and fed on a partial Kakuja. Kaneki cannibalizing other ghouls and learning martial arts was just more stretching of the gap.
> 
> Kind of wish people would remember these things before doing it



You are speaking like Kaneki was a Ghoul even before meeting Rize, did I miss something or what?

IIRC He could only bring out his kagune with rage, when he spoke with Rize inside his mind, he gains a powerup, Kaneki went from getting owned by Tsukishima to completely fodderizing Jason and later Ayato.

Kaneki is like Toriko in the eating aspect, he gets stronger as he eats Ghouls though.





Dark said:


> It wasn't a powerup, I mean yes he became stronger but it wasn't because he gained something new he simply stopped holding back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already mentioned it, Kaneki went from getting curbstomped by Tsukishima and Jason to completely fodderizing Jason and later Ayato. That is a powerup.

Ghouls RC = Gourmet Cells in Toriko verse. Eating aspect is very similar.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 5, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> You are speaking like Kaneki was a Ghoul even before meeting Rize, did I miss something or what?
> 
> IIRC He could only bring out his kagune with rage, when he spoke with Rize inside his mind, he gains a powerup, Kaneki went from getting owned by Tsukishima to completely fodderizing Jason and later Ayato.
> 
> Kaneki is like Toriko in the eating aspect, he gets stronger as he eats Ghouls though.



Ghouls heal their wounds significantly when their Kakuhou gets RC from eating, its something we learned later down the line. Kaneki has been starving himself by living off sugar cubes for the entire 3-4 months he became a ghoul. 

The only times he ever ate something beyond sugar cubes was

When Touka force fed him as far back as Ch5
When the Manager gave him it while he slept recovering from injuries given by Nishiki and Touka
Biting Amon's shoulder and Yomo later subverting his hunger due to consuming a load of RC to manifest his Kagune
These are all moments of Kaneki self starving, he has *always* been strong, as seen during his starved state when he injured and wounded Touka with only two of his tentacles. This changed when Yamori fed him slabs of meat during each torture session over the course of 10 days and him actually cannibalizing on Yamori. 

Think of it like this, Mike Tyson in his prime plans to go on a self starved diet of eating waffles for 3-4 months. We know he always had a lot of power prior to this diet, and then in a week he starts eating healthy again regaining some of his strength. This is what happened to Kaneki not a power up, the only time there is a real power up is when they cannibalize which evolves them into Kakuja



perucho1990 said:


> I already mentioned it, Kaneki went from getting curbstomped by Tsukishima and Jason to completely fodderizing Jason and later Ayato. That is a powerup.
> 
> Ghouls RC = Gourmet Cells in Toriko verse. Eating aspect is very similar.


The only reason Kaneki got crushed by Tsukiyama so easily, or why Tsukiyama was defeated by Touka was because both recipients starved themselves and Touka replenished her RC by eating a portion off Kaneki. Tsukiyama says all of this himself in Ch44. Yamori basically made Kaneki as strong as he should be by making him gain a healthy diet during torture, and then made him even stronger by consuming Yamori's Kagune which is basically a gigantic lump of RC cells.

I agree with you about the RC to Gourmet Cell comparison though, that one can't be ignored


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 5, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Shonen and Seinen are demographics, not genres.


That's obvious and I didn't imply otherwise.



			
				Rica_Patin said:
			
		

> So to say that somethings "feels" like a shonen or seinen makes no sense.


Why does it not make sense? You really never felt that manga/movie/series/book/etc. aimed at older audience seemed to be actually more suited for younger people (and vice versa)?.. IMO it isn't hard to find such examples in manga.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 6, 2014)

Before I started reading TK, I thought it was a shounen.  Imagine my surprise in just the first chapter.  I kept thinking, "This is a shounen?  it doesn't _feel_ like a shounen..."


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 6, 2014)

hey there... Im new to this manga, just finished it up to date today..

Im getting a bit tired of kaneki getting mind fucked and just fucked up in general in every arc... poor guy should get a break every now and then and have some fights where all he have to do is kicking ass and taking names between 2 mindrape...

also really hoping for an akira vs touka showdown and akira kicking her ass.. the whole issue about how the doves consider ghouls total monsters are because their loved ones are killed by ghouls and the chain of hatred thing should be addressed properly cause there is just no communication between the sides and its getting irritating.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 6, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> hey there... Im new to this manga, just finished it up to date today..
> 
> Im getting a bit tired of kaneki getting mind fucked and just fucked up in general in every arc... poor guy should get a break every now and then and have some fights where all he have to do is kicking ass and taking names between 2 mindrape...
> 
> also really hoping for an akira vs touka showdown and akira kicking her ass.. the whole issue about how the doves consider ghouls total monsters are because their loved ones are killed by ghouls and the chain of hatred thing should be addressed properly cause there is just no communication between the sides and its getting irritating.



Not really looking forward to Akira vs Touka, when its gonna be like an Erza fight(gets her ass kicked, PoF and Akira gets stomped ggwp).




Drakor said:


> Ghouls heal their wounds significantly when their Kakuhou gets RC from eating, its something we learned later down the line. Kaneki has been starving himself by living off sugar cubes for the entire 3-4 months he became a ghoul.
> 
> The only times he ever ate something beyond sugar cubes was
> 
> ...



I can add also the amount of Plot Shield in Nishika getting and forcing Tsukiyama distracted so Touka could finish him off. I looked very stupid the amount of times Nishika got up, it wouldve worked if the series was Shounen.

So If Kaneki actually ate meat early in the series, does that mean he wouldve been already stronger than Touka and Tsukishima even before he practiced martial arts and got tortured?


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> hey there... Im new to this manga, just finished it up to date today..
> 
> Im getting a bit tired of kaneki getting mind fucked and just fucked up in general in every arc... poor guy should get a break every now and then and have some fights where all he have to do is kicking ass and taking names between 2 mindrape...


 He keeps biting more than he can chew



> also really hoping for an akira vs touka showdown and *akira kicking her ass.*. the whole issue about how the doves consider ghouls total monsters are because their loved ones are killed by ghouls and the chain of hatred thing should be addressed properly cause there is just no communication between the sides and its getting irritating.


Ha


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 6, 2014)

Drakor said:


> I don't mean to undermine your theory, but what backpack are you referring to here?



Ok well...I was basing the backpack off of memory of the pages...and not of actually looking at it at the time of posting. I went back and looked at the panels, and it does look like he has something on his back initially...but it is just in fact an odd looking collar and some kind of vest type thing. So yeah, disregard everything I said...I am just shitposting because I have downs apparently 

Sorry...sorry. I'm bad at reading, and I should feel bad. I'll actually confirm things from now on as opposed to just hyping myself up over somethings that don't actually exist lol...


----------



## Tangible (Sep 6, 2014)

Welp


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoilers are out. Owl is Takatsuki Sen aka Eto! Looks like she was losing to Arima and co as well


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiettt.

So the One Eyed King is actually a Queen afterall can't say I saw that one coming and it seem's that she had stored Yoshimura inside of her Kakuja form since it appears that she regurgitates him which explains his absence.

But where is it confirmed that Takatsuki = Eto haven't seen anything that indicates that.


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2014)

who is eto?


----------



## Tangible (Sep 6, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bottom panel "E...to"


----------



## Dark (Sep 6, 2014)

OS said:


> who is eto?


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2014)

oh ok. Yeah the bandages are very similar. Also, in the anime it's a girls voice.


----------



## Dark (Sep 6, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I anticipated that such thing might happen, it was never mentioned if Yoshimura's offspring was a male or female. I kept on saying him or her when I referred to the one eyed owl.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 6, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> So If Kaneki actually ate meat early in the series, does that mean he wouldve been already stronger than Touka and Tsukishima even before he practiced martial arts and got tortured?


With the very low amount of RC he had from that piece of flesh Touka force fed him, he only could form 2 tentacles and crushed Nishiki whom is a Bikaku. So while its true he was seriously wounded and managed to harm Touka, she was holding back trying to repress him. So IMO yes, but only because his all around stats would be higher... he'd still be an inferior fighter who would be using his Kagune on instinct at the beginning. 



Tangible said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom panel "E...to"



Wtf?!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess it should of made sense based on the vast information Takatsuki had on Nashiro and Kuro's family practically the same as Eto during their conversation, and I suppose it was a long shot hint when she spoke to Hinami about her problems and somehow figured out Kaneki was a ghoul.

However this means literally -all- hybrids regardless of their RC amount can bypass the CCG scanners...to be a fully evolved Kakuja that's the damn size of a dinosaur can't imagine how many kakuhou's she has for all that RC. The amount of humans she's consumed must make Rize and Noro look tame.

Also! Anteiku = Ukina - Et
Ukina was his baby mother/lovers name, Et must of been the long standing hint of it being Eto


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 6, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> hey there... Im new to this manga, just finished it up to date today..
> 
> Im getting a bit tired of kaneki getting mind fucked and just fucked up in general in every arc... poor guy should get a break every now and then and have some fights where all he have to do is kicking ass and taking names between 2 mindrape...



Imo if Kaneki is still alive then that _should_ be the final mindfuck for him. It seems as if he's finally over things now. 

Also these latest spoilers, Shit is getting real man...
I'm loving every bit of it.


----------



## YonkoEnel (Sep 7, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong

One-Eyed King & One-Eyed Owl are different people, this person is the Owl.


----------



## Dark (Sep 7, 2014)

YonkoEnel said:


> Wrong
> 
> One-Eyed King & One-Eyed Owl are different people, this person is the Owl.



How can you tell for sure? There is a 50-50 chance for either to correct.


----------



## Tangible (Sep 7, 2014)

YonkoEnel said:


> Wrong
> 
> One-Eyed King & One-Eyed Owl are different people, this person is the Owl.


This has not been confirmed. Especially with Tatara recently saying the "King" is going to pass by Amon & Co, and with what happens in 142 I would say it is more than likely the OEO and OEK are the same person.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 7, 2014)

I..I just read to the latest available chapter..

He..he's alive right?


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 7, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> I..I just read to the latest available chapter..
> 
> He..he's alive right?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2014)

Guys how long do you think Tokyo Ghoul will last? At 250 chapters?


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 7, 2014)

300ish?

100 chapters can go by really fast.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2014)

By 300 if it only we get more ghouls in different parts outside of Japan and the fights last more than 2 chapters.

250sh because thats when Rurouni Kenshin ended, very ironic that around 140 episode both Kaneki and Kenshin were KOd by the antagonist.

Saw the spoilers and I feel


*Spoiler*: __ 



This will go like Zoldycs vs Chrollo, where neither side wins to keep the hype around them


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2014)

The chapter 143 spoilers have just mindfucked me.


*Spoiler*: _so...._ 



it looks like takatsuki sen is eto who is also possibly the one eyed king (real one). Is what the images seem to hint at.....


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2014)

So is chapter 141 out? And what about 142?

If so, where?

I seem to be checking the right sites, but I'm not finding anything =P


----------



## Morglay (Sep 8, 2014)

Scizor said:


> So is chapter 141 out? And what about 142?
> 
> If so, where?
> 
> I seem to be checking the right sites, but I'm not finding anything =P



Chapter 141 has been out for a couple of days: Chapter 141 on batoto No idea where chapter 142 is or where people are getting it.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 8, 2014)

^Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 8, 2014)

S..shut up!!!


----------



## Justice (Sep 8, 2014)

Shit.. a lot of shit has happened and Arima? Was that dude dead? 

I have to catch up.


----------



## Quuon (Sep 8, 2014)

Arima is so broken.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 8, 2014)

Like why is Arima so overpowered for a human and also Kaneki is not dead ya fools.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 8, 2014)

So Amon confirmed dead or Mangaka is pulling an Oda?


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 8, 2014)

I love me some Touka but Eto is messing with my <3

AMON BETTER COME BACK! OR HEADS WILL ROLL! 
He is too badass to be done dirty like this

Arima is too strong, he just mid diff a SSS ghoul 
Arima must also be a half ghoul, that's the only reason he's so strong.

Get your ass here doctor Kanou, your services are needed.
Maybe Eto needs strong people for that thing she talked with Amon about, CCG head honchos being evil and sh!t.

10/10 - blows everything I'm reading at the moment out the f**king window XD


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't think Amon is dead even though it was in the report. Also, did anybody notice that in chapter 126 Rize was watching the tv when the 20th ward was being attacked? Rize is going to make a ferocious comeback and I can't wait.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 8, 2014)

JesusBaby said:
			
		

> Arima must also be a half ghoul, that's the only reason he's so strong.



lol no pls

he has shown nothing to suggest that at all

also

fuck the bad translations i sensed something was up with eto in earlier chapters but didnt suspect her as the real Owl because im pretty sure they said yoshimura had a 'son'


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I don't think Amon is dead even though it was in the report.* Also, did anybody notice that in chapter 126 Rize was watching the tv when the 20th ward was being attacked? Rize is going to make a ferocious comeback and I can't wait.*



that was touka. She appears next chapter and even the keychain kaneki gave her is next to her.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 8, 2014)

I wonder if Amon is really dead since if he was captured wouldn't he be listed as missing like Hide was but I have a hard time believing he would kill off such an important character.

The CCG better upgrade there scanners too detect half Ghoul's since IIRC that Takatsuki was in there headquarters at one point and if she can get in there I wonders are.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2014)

The Takatsuki Sen=Eto=One-Eyed King is one of the best plot twists I have seen in a manga.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 9, 2014)

^Indeed.  I'm not surprised that the One-Eyed King was a girl anywhere near as shocked as I was at who it was.  The author giving her not one, but _three_ identities was just genius.

Tch, I was wrong bout the twin theory, but fuck what is Arima's secret?!


----------



## Datassassin (Sep 9, 2014)

I recently binge-read the manga and this really is a glorious series.

@ Arima he could easily be, to some degree, enhanced or above-human somehow because his power is just so wildly abnormal.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 9, 2014)

WAD said:


> fuck the bad translations i sensed something was up with eto in earlier chapters but didnt suspect her as the real Owl because im pretty sure they said yoshimura had a 'son'



it wasn't the translations, it was how the author portrayed the story so you wouldn't suspect it 



I'm not surprised that Takatsuki Sen is the one-eyed owl, but rather that she was also Eto. Something tells me that she has something stored for Kaneki, so I can see her helping him for her cause or something like that. 

Also, can someone please confirm if the one-eyed owl = the one-eyed king? is it the same thing?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 9, 2014)

Another thing to note, Takatsuki sen was easily able to bypass the ghoul detection scanner, despite the fact that her RC level should be really high. I guess for half ghouls it doesn't matter, because Kaneki was the same when Mado dragged him through a scanner.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 9, 2014)

Found this on Batoto



I just fell into legitimate love for this mangaka.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 9, 2014)

Damn, Arima is one of those characters who simple shut up and are badass. Love him


----------



## Drakor (Sep 9, 2014)

With almost all the "jokes" or idle thoughts from Ch1 having become reality it's really dawned on me as to what Ishida might be planning to do with Kaneki.
*Spoiler*: __ 







All of these pages about turning into an insect which were analogies, knowledge that a hybrid experiment's kagune can devour itself/the user when the host body is in critical danger and Kaneki's Kakuja form resembling a centipede... 

I'd say our protagonists fate is to have his current status unknown, the truth being that he is mentally comatose having become a giant feral and voracious Centipede-like Kakuja living in the sewers preying on anyone attempting to flee/travel underground. With us knowing that all the tunnels of Tokyo were made by ghouls and are connecting...Kaneki can literally pop up anywhere, even the 24th ward. 



JesusBaby said:


> Arima is too strong, he just mid diff a SSS ghoul
> Arima must also be a half ghoul, that's the only reason he's so strong.



Arima probably has been consuming the RC Solution vials for years, and based on his personality I wouldn't doubt him doing it to increase his chances of a successful ghoul hunt. The change in his hair color might be attributed to some insane stress similar to when Kaneki was tortured for 10 days straight while constantly regenerating, perhaps shady tests on the extent of his new endurance?

Personally I hope he's the mysterious bodyguard of Kanou that protected him from Madam A in her flashback. If Arima has consumed enough vials to become what the original ghoul predecessor was like, it'd explain everything. His physical feats, why Madam A couldn't tell if he was a ghoul or human, and why he knew Kaneki. 



~Greed~ said:


> The Takatsuki Sen=Eto=One-Eyed King is one of the best plot twists I have seen in a manga.


This was probably our link to the woman being Ukina in the fact she was a human that consumed other humans to conceive her half ghoul child and documented it, with the child later learning they have to eat humans to live. Though its true it also doubles as symbolism that Rize was Kaneki's "mother" in a twisted sense, since he became a ghoul due to her and also needs to eat others. 

In the end it caught us by surprise, but what truly is shocking is the glaring far fetched hint staring us in the face since learning the name of Yoshimura's lover. 
Anteiku = Ukina Et
Ukina = Yoshimura's lover/baby mother
Et = Eto?




Thdyingbreed said:


> I wonder if Amon is really dead since if he was captured wouldn't he be listed as missing like Hide was but I have a hard time believing he would kill off such an important character.
> 
> The CCG better upgrade there scanners too detect half Ghoul's since IIRC that Takatsuki was in there headquarters at one point and if she can get in there I wonders are.


Amon was probably captured and because everyone around him when his arm was cut off is dead, they made the presumption he got devoured. They did after all find Seidou who went to search for him dead, and he would of been near the arm. 

Aside from the capabilities and mentality of Amon which piqued their interest, he is also the only human investigator we know of to have pieced the plot together. So it wouldn't surprise me if Tatara kidnapped him and they're all going to the 24th ward. 

If they truly go to the 24th ward, we'll learn of this underground ghoul society and finally how the Kagune Walls are made, along with potentially finding out the origins of ghouls.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Sep 9, 2014)

Favorite page of the latest chapter

Arima straight up did a Hei from Darker than Black, aka making him a Ghoul Investigator Batman.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 9, 2014)

Arima don't f**k around even though hes overpowered.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 















Arima being a badass since early teens 



Drakor said:


> The change in his hair color might be attributed to some insane stress similar to when Kaneki was tortured for 10 days straight while constantly regenerating, perhaps shady tests on the extent of his new endurance?



We might see a reason for the change of his hair color by the end of a spin-off dedicated to him where he still had black hair.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 9, 2014)

^Oh?  So that's Tokyo Ghoul: Jack?  Been waiting for someone to mention it...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm hoping that this time Aogiri took the opportunity too free some of the SSS class Ghouls from the prison. since I'd like too see what there like and Rize's father was conspicuously absent.

I'd also like too see if there are any SSS rank Ghoul's that aren't Kakuja's.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 9, 2014)

^Rize's father?  Has anything been said bout her parents yet?  Cause I don't remember anything


----------



## Drakor (Sep 9, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^Rize's father?  Has anything been said bout her parents yet?  Cause I don't remember anything


Kamishiro Matasaka aka Shachi is her biological/surrogate father. Kind of makes sense when you see him proceed to beat the living shit out of Kaneki when he uses the kagune from her kakuhou, though it doesn't explain why he didn't break her out of confinement when Kaneki and him met Kanou


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm just sad that this series got such a botched anime adaptation.
This and Nanatsu no Taizai had the potential to be huge hits, but now will never be because they both got unbelievably awful anime adaptations that stagnated rather than boosted their growing fanbases.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 9, 2014)

^Wow did the Nanatsu no Taizai anime bomb that hard?

@Drakor:  Thanks, I totally forgot bout that dude actually.  But I never thought of him as Rize's father.  I'll have to reread the series

EdIT:

vOh so the NNT anime is not even out yet.  So what the Hell does Rica mean?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 9, 2014)

NNT anime will come out next month.

If the TG anime was at the same level as SNK, the sales per volume wouldve reached close to the million mark by now.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 9, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^Wow did the Nanatsu no Taizai anime bomb that hard?
> 
> @Drakor:  Thanks, I totally forgot bout that dude actually.  But I never thought of him as Rize's father.  I'll have to reread the series


Ch91, 93, 97, 98, and 99 are all of his appearances. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Are the links to the relation, and it kind of makes me wonder if the discovery of Rize's kakuhou in Kaneki made him hold back. He literally didn't fight back in their 2nd encounter and only 1 shot Kaneki after the latter was trying to cannibalize him 

Having gone back a few chapters because of your query made me find this page
spin-off dedicated to him

The mangaka certainly left many clues for us, I don't think anyone even mused on how Eto would infiltrate the CCG. We also see that Naki and Tatara also cannibalize ghouls...perhaps Tatara is also a kakuja?

On that note, thinking about Shachi makes me want to see him fight Arima since he's not all about Kagune usage and makes full utilization of his superhuman prowess. Kaneki, Yomo, and Eto have used long distance attacks which can be predicted to a degree, which is why Arima could dodge at the last minute to keep up. So what would Arima do against someone who is insanely faster and too strong to block?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 9, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^Wow did the Nanatsu no Taizai anime bomb that hard?
> 
> @Drakor:  Thanks, I totally forgot bout that dude actually.  But I never thought of him as Rize's father.  I'll have to reread the series
> 
> ...



It's A-1 Studios.
They are incapable of making a good battle manga adaptation.
Just look at Magi. Ao no Exorcist, and Fairy Tail.
I don't use the word rape very often due to its seriousness, but A-1 literally rape the mangakas original works of art. A lot of people complain about Toei, but they haven't even come close to the crimes against the industry that A-1 has committed.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 9, 2014)

^Toriko anime.

Series like Tokyo Ghoul shouldve been done by Wit Studio or Bones.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 9, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> ^Toriko anime.
> 
> Series like Tokyo Ghoul shouldve been done by Wit Studio or Bones.



Toriko's anime had it's serious problems, but it at least had a nice atmosphere which is the thing Toei excels most with.
A-1 however is incapable of their series having a unique atmosphere because they only hire talentless hacks to turn interesting and good series into bland boring rushjobs.
I personally think Madhouse would have been ideal for Tokyo Ghoul.
On the subject of TG's adaptation, while I'm very VERY unhappy with Pierrot's adaptation, it's still lightyears better than A-1 would have done with it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 9, 2014)

I mean, even Toei's worst adaptation looks like Legend of the Galactic Heroes compared to the battle anime that A-1 puts out.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 9, 2014)

Dunno, why but this Akira person really interests me.


*Spoiler*: _ Maybe..._ 



Because it is Mado's daughter?

I mean, she might even be crazier than Mado.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 9, 2014)

^Lol so _not_ a spoiler.

@Rica Patin:  We're off-topic so I'll just keep it short and say I mostly see where you're coming from with this.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 9, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Toriko's anime had it's serious problems, but it at least had a nice atmosphere which is the thing Toei excels most with.
> A-1 however is incapable of their series having a unique atmosphere because they only hire talentless hacks to turn interesting and good series into bland boring rushjobs.
> I personally think Madhouse would have been ideal for Tokyo Ghoul.
> On the subject of TG's adaptation, while I'm very VERY unhappy with Pierrot's adaptation, it's still lightyears better than A-1 would have done with it.



Pierrot studio makes Kaneki look like he is beneath the likes of Nardo.

I would also like Madhouse doing a TG reboot, the censorship wont be annoying(look at the gore during the Chimera Ant Arc).

A-1 only good work they have done so far in the last 2 years its Aldonoah Zero and it doesnt have a manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 9, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Pierrot studio makes Kaneki look like he is beneath the likes of Nardo.
> 
> I would also like Madhouse doing a TG reboot, the censorship wont be annoying(look at the gore during the Chimera Ant Arc).
> 
> A-1 only good work they have done so far in the last 2 years its Aldonoah Zero and it doesnt have a manga.



Kankei is a shit MC in general; before and after his mindbreak. Tokyo Ghoul is always at it's best when Kankei is not in the picture. I doubt any studio could have made him a good character without entirely changing the series. Not saying Pierrot didn't make the character even more unbearable, but the character will just never be good. 

Silver Spoon was also good, but it wasn't a battle anime.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 10, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> A-1 only good work they have done so far in the last 2 years its Aldonoah Zero and it doesnt have a manga.


I hear their Space Brothers adaption is great. Though I've only read the manga myself. 

Also, I thought the second season of Magi was really good. First one was fucking horrible. 

This is coming from a guy who loves the Magi manga too.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 10, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Kankei is a shit MC in general; before and after his mindbreak. Tokyo Ghoul is always at it's best when Kankei is not in the picture. I doubt any studio could have made him a good character without entirely changing the series. Not saying Pierrot didn't make the character even more unbearable, but the character will just never be good.
> 
> Silver Spoon was also good, but it wasn't a battle anime.



Im surprised you call him a shit MC when lots of TG fans like him, Kaneki is probably the most overrated main character in the history of Manga. Its a complete joke some fans think he is better than Goku, Kenshin, Kenshiro, Luffy, Yusuke, etc.



Butcher said:


> I hear their Space Brothers adaption is great. Though I've only read the manga myself.
> 
> Also, I thought the second season of Magi was really good. First one was fucking horrible.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who loves the Magi manga too.



I disliked how A-1 made Alibaba an EMO by the end of Season 1, they also skipped the character development of Masrud, Yamu and Sharrkan.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 10, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I hear their Space Brothers adaption is great. Though I've only read the manga myself.
> 
> Also, I thought the second season of Magi was really good. First one was fucking horrible.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who loves the Magi manga too.



Season 2 didn't rape the source material like Season 1 did, but it was still soulless and was devoid of atmosphere like all A-1 battle series.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 11, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Im surprised you call him a shit MC when lots of TG fans like him, Kaneki is probably the most overrated main character in the history of Manga. Its a complete joke some fans think he is better than Goku, Kenshin, *Kenshiro*, Luffy, Yusuke, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I disliked how A-1 made Alibaba an EMO by the end of Season 1, they also skipped the character development of Masrud, Yamu and Sharrkan.



Are you serious? Who the hell puts Kaneki over Kenshiro, show me the names bro!


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2014)

> Goku, Kenshin, Kenshiro, Luffy, Yusuke, etc.


Ummmm.... lol? I don't know much about kenshin and only know the first few chaps for kenshiro. But goku and luffy aren't exactly mc's i would put above kaneki.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 11, 2014)

OS said:


> Ummmm.... lol? I don't know much about kenshin and only know the first few chaps for kenshiro. But goku and luffy aren't exactly mc's i would put above kaneki.



Goku and Luffy are great MC's.
Sorry they aren't edgy enough for you.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2014)

they are "memorable mc's. I am sure they aren't "great".


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 11, 2014)

OS said:


> they are "memorable mc's. I am sure they aren't "great".



I guess that's debatable, but to say Kankei is a better MC is just absolutely ludicrous. 
He's an awful MC and the worst part of an otherwise good series.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2014)

Well that's your own thoughts on something i am sure many would heavily disagree with.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 11, 2014)

OS said:


> Well that's your own thoughts on something i am sure many would heavily disagree with.



Uh huh, okay.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah, i know. But now that he has got the edge and the story is getting gud it's something worth reading.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2014)

You're dumb if you think that's what i was implying


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 11, 2014)

OS said:


> You're dumb if you think that's what i was implying



I'm not going to get into a flame war with you because it would be pointless, but I'd recommend that you refrain from flaming me simply because I don't agree with you.

I'm really not dumb though, and I find it quite funny that you would call me that.
Now let's be civil and drop this, nothing productive will come from this other than both of us getting banned which I'm sure neither of us wants and I don't care enough about winning this time to deal with a ban.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2014)

I wouldn't care if you disliked kaneki if you had better reasons than what you had stated


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 11, 2014)

OS said:


> I wouldn't care if you disliked kaneki if you had better reasons than what you had stated



He's edgy, poorly written, and just plain obnoxious.
He has no redeeming qualities. 
I'm sorry you like a shit character, but it doesn't change the fact that he's shit and on-par with Nardo.
I'm not going to respond to you further.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2014)

that's just your opinion


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Are you serious? Who the hell puts Kaneki over Kenshiro, show me the names bro!



Some YT users that follow ForneverWorld.



OS said:


> Ummmm.... lol? I don't know much about kenshin and only know the first few chaps for kenshiro. But goku and luffy aren't exactly mc's i would put above kaneki.



Tell me a Kaneki moment that was as memorable as Luffy punching the Tenryuubito



Rica_Patin said:


> He's edgy, poorly written, and just plain obnoxious.
> He has no redeeming qualities.
> I'm sorry you like a shit character, but it doesn't change the fact that he's shit and on-par with Nardo.
> I'm not going to respond to you further.


I agree on some points with you, Ishida wanted to make Kaneki badass with the while hair transformation but he comes off as a villain more than an "anti-hero" type of character.




Rica_Patin said:


> Same.
> I'm shocked that a series that felt like a chore to read early on is now one of my favorite weekly reads. Some mangaka's just need some time to find their footing I guess.


I dropped it at the end of the timeskip, then picked up 2 months later, 2 things I like about TG is the pacing and that the plot is very interesting.


----------



## Dark (Sep 11, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> He's edgy


I agree with this. 



> poorly written, and just plain obnoxious.
> 
> He has no redeeming qualities.


Can you explain why you think so?


----------



## Jagger (Sep 11, 2014)

Is this manga worth a try?


----------



## Dark (Sep 11, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Tell me a Kaneki moment that was as memorable as Luffy punching the Tenryuubito



Sure Luffy's badass moments are great but overall I dislike Luffy's character, especially the overused "I am dumb" personality and shines only when he starts taking things seriously.  



> Ishida wanted to make Kaneki badass with the while hair transformation but he comes off as a villain more than an "anti-hero" type of character.


Which is exactly why I like him as a MC.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 11, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Is this manga worth a try?



It takes less than 10 minutes to slowly read a chapter.
Why don't you try it for yourself and see if you like it?


----------



## Jagger (Sep 11, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It takes less than 10 minutes to slowly read a chapter.
> Why don't you try it for yourself and see if you like it?


Lazyness is a bitch. It's not a good habit.

Edit: Okay, so I read the first chapter, it seems okay.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2014)

> Tell me a Kaneki moment that was as memorable as Luffy punching the Tenryuubito


Kaneki beating up jason is one.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Sep 11, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Tell me a Kaneki moment that was as memorable as Luffy punching the Tenryuubito


Kaneki giving Ayato a anatomy lesson.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark said:


> Sure Luffy's badass moments are great but overall I dislike Luffy's character, especially the overused "I am dumb" personality and shines only when he starts taking things seriously.
> 
> 
> Which is exactly why I like him as a MC.



You realize that TG is not Shonen right? Shonen characters usually have that type of personality. TG is Seinen. You can't compare them


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 11, 2014)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Kaneki giving Ayato a anatomy lesson.



That was dope.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 11, 2014)

OS said:


> Kaneki beating up jason is one.



Jason deserved it, I agree on that one.


Stevenh1990 said:


> Kaneki giving Ayato a anatomy lesson.



lol that was so stupid and tryhard attempt by Ishida, that was like when Gon was raging toward Pitou.

Both scenes made me laugh in the manga.


----------



## Dark (Sep 11, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> You realize that TG is not Shonen right? Shonen characters usually have that type of personality. TG is Seinen. You can't compare them



Don't say that to me, I wasn't the one who brought different manga MCs (Luffy included) up for comparison with Kaneki


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 11, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> You realize that TG is not Shonen right? Shonen characters usually have that type of personality. TG is Seinen. You can't compare them



Shonen and Seinen are NOT genres. THEY ARE MAGAZINE DEMOGRAPHICS!
STOP USING THIS ARGUMENT BECAUSE IT MAKES ABSOLUTELY ZERO SENSE!


----------



## Drakor (Sep 11, 2014)

I was waiting for the new chapter to discuss things and came to look at the thread from curiosity but my my, the discussion here sure has dissolved pretty badly.


Rica_Patin said:


> He's edgy, poorly written, and just plain obnoxious.
> He has no redeeming qualities.
> I'm sorry you like a shit character, but it doesn't change the fact that he's shit and on-par with Nardo.
> I'm not going to respond to you further.


He's edgy, has no redeeming qualities and is obnoxious... because like a normal person turned into a creature against their will, he is trying to find answers and revenge on those who did this to him? 

I understand Kaneki isn't charismatic or unique like typical shonen protagonists, but it should of been obvious by the very first chapter that he was designed to be an average real world young adult who got thrown into that world and had to adapt fast. I'm pretty sure no one in this thread would immediately start thinking of eating their parents or friends while killing random strangers. I honestly don't know what you or others expected from a normal yet shy college university student in this setting prior to the torture.

As for anyone thinking he's beyond characters like Yusuke or Kenshin in terms of character development and depth, they're in completely different story plots to begin with. How can an ordinary guy turned humanoid monster be more interesting than a thug turned spirit protector that ended up as powerful as the 3 strongest demon kings and became heir to territory in their world?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 11, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Shonen and Seinen are NOT genres. THEY ARE MAGAZINE DEMOGRAPHICS!
> STOP USING THIS ARGUMENT BECAUSE IT MAKES ABSOLUTELY ZERO SENSE!



OK you got me


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 12, 2014)

Chapter 143 is the final chapter. That's why it got Cover and CP for issue 42 of Young Jump.
In the end, Tokyo Ghoul = 14 volumes.
Sauce : Heiji (she's trustworthy).


----------



## Dark (Sep 12, 2014)

Wut

Was the mangaka forced to end it quickly for some reason or another?


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 12, 2014)

Don't know. 
It had good ranking in Young Jump, and even though it's a shitty adaptation, the anime still gave the manga sales a decent boost. So maybe, it's the end the author intended.

Pics : 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Lel what's with all the sky ending.  It's so clich?.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 12, 2014)

You've gotta be kidding me lol


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 12, 2014)

Now ANN finally released the news : 
Volume 14 out on October 17.


----------



## Dark (Sep 12, 2014)

Why

There are so many things yet to happen


----------



## Dark (Sep 12, 2014)

this
ruined
my 
day


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 12, 2014)

DAFUQ!!?? This is just bullshit. Does the mangaka have health issues or something?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

LMFAO!!! Is this a sick joke cause I'm not laughing

2014 the year of bad manga endings.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 12, 2014)

Well everyone's dead rofl
rip
Arima solos
thx for reading


----------



## Guiness (Sep 12, 2014)

no

fcking

way

come on now

first psyren now this bullshit


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok then their must be a sequel because their is still too much stuff that needs to rap up that I don't need to explain.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 12, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Ok then their must be a sequel because their is still too much stuff that needs to rap up that I don't need to explain.




It was intended to be Kaneki's story, from Chapter 1 we were told it would end in tragedy. On another note, like you said its most likely that he'll make a part 2 later down the line after all Hinami has the contact information Eto gave her, and we haven't seen anything pertaining to the loose ends.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 12, 2014)

This is bullshit... 

A sequel or I will rage!!!


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

no no no no no no


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

I am too assblasted atm. Fuck life.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 12, 2014)

this is fucking dumb what the hell


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

no.............


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 12, 2014)

^It's fake.
That pic is from February 2009, from a serie called Tobaku Haouden Rei.
Heiji who read the chapter said that it has no announcement of any second part. It's really the serie ending.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 12, 2014)

rip in pepperonis friends.


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

These are pages from the last chapter


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 12, 2014)

Is this a fucking joke? 

Sigh, there's no way this was the intended ending. Either the mangaka can't be bothered anymore or it's been canned(very unlikely). 

Either way fuck Japan seriously. So much of the story untold.
Also, the latest episode of the anime was a fucking abomination, I cringed the entire time trying to watch it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 12, 2014)

it came to my attention the title of chapter 72 is titled "Halfway"


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 12, 2014)

IT'S CONFIRMED, IT'S ENDING NEXT CHAPTER
Had to look up what you guys are talking about

ARE YOU F*CKING KIDDING ME?!!!

THERE BETTER BE A CONTINUATION, TOKYO GHOULS Z, OR IMMA CUT SOMEONE, F****************CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!

UTA IS WITH THE CLOWNS!!! 

There has to be a continuation, a lot of manga have multiple parts,s o there is still hope but maybe with new protagonists.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 12, 2014)

....no


I refuse.  If I refuse, that means it never happened


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

that's just insane denial


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 12, 2014)

No, this ending is just waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too out of the fucking blue.

Like, right in the ep after you show the One-Eyed Ghoul you end the manga?


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

apology for poor english

when were you when tokyo ghoul dies

i was sat at home drinking denial juice when Bobop post

'tokyo ghoul is die'

'no'


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 12, 2014)

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK!?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 12, 2014)

Heh, chapter 72 was titled "Halfway".

Also,


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 12, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Heh, chapter 72 was titled "Halfway".
> 
> Also,



Mangaka deserves an award for that tbh


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 12, 2014)

OmniOmega said:


> Mangaka deserves an award for that tbh



Mmhm, there's been lots of evidence that the entire series was planned from the beginning, but this doesn't make it a good ending... I'll have to dwell on it more but it still feels like there's more left to be explored and that this ending is nothing more than cheap shock value (haven't read the final chapter yet of course, but still)... (I just wake and baked though so I'm having trouble thinking too hard about this)


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 12, 2014)

WHAT? IT CAN'T END YET.

Seriously their is way too much left that needs too be explored in this story for it too end right now so much wasted potential.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 12, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Mmhm, there's been lots of evidence that the entire series was planned from the beginning, but this doesn't make it a good ending... I'll have to dwell on it more but it still feels like there's more left to be explored and that this ending is nothing more than cheap shock value (haven't read the final chapter yet of course, but still)... (I just wake and baked though so I'm having trouble thinking too hard about this)



Yeah there is definitely more things that the Mangaka can elaborate on. Personally at this current moment I think he's fucking around just because he can. And I'm finding it hard not to laugh at that even though I've been currently enjoying the latest chapters.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

If there is no sequel then the author can go suck nutZ!!!

How can he or she do this when they just released an on-going anime. There is still too much that hasn't been addressed yet!!!!

TOO HELL WITH IT ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

Well...

Hearing this is going to end just when I got real into it .


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 12, 2014)

It's just so bizarre that this would even end right now.
Next to Kingdom, it's the most popular series in the magazine. 
The mangaka is clearly just an edgy little fuck who wants to troll his fans.
Imagine if Kubo were to pull something like this.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It's just so bizarre that this would even end right now.
> Next to Kingdom, it's the most popular series in the magazine.
> The mangaka is clearly just an edgy little fuck who wants to troll his fans.
> Imagine if Kubo were to do something like this.



Who gives a fuck about Kubo and his need to end manga!


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

reminds me of tower of god


----------



## Quuon (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm in a glass case of emotion right now.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

must commit seppuku


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

thinking of creating a TG FC. But considering how things are right now i don't think it'd be active...


----------



## Quuon (Sep 12, 2014)

First Kenichi now this.

This has to be some fucking cruel troll by the mangakas.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 12, 2014)

There is gonna be Part II of TG, TG Shippuden , I dont see why Ishida would pull a Togashi at this point of the series.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 12, 2014)

you cant be serious.

last chapter?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

Quuon said:


> First Kenichi now this.
> 
> This has to be some fucking cruel troll by the mangakas.



Claymore is also coming to an end next chapter or something along the lines.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 12, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Claymore is also coming to an end next chapter or something along the lines.



Good riddance. It's been lucksuter for a long long while.

In case of TG and HSDK I hope we see continuation in new series set in the same universe.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 12, 2014)

What if the announcement of next month is a Tokyo Ghoul live action movie? It can work if its done like World War Z.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _possible translation_ 



So, what happened to Kaneki in the end?
Did he go to save the manager and die?
Aww, that's sooo lamee!
How could Kaneki end it all like that?
It's due to my info, I s'pose...
The CCG's objective this time was to "slaughter". Looks like getting into Cohlea is a big fat 0.
Roma, you really Kaneki, didn't you?
Goochey-goo!
Hohohoho!
I liked him too, that Kaneki♥
I wanna see
An even, sadder, sadder scene!
...Tragedy isn't popular these days.





*Spoiler*: _moar 143_ 



]




*Spoiler*: _143 moar spoil_ 




i can't...


----------



## kyochi (Sep 12, 2014)

^ well shit  they're even laughing at him 



too crude


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

I hope he comes back like Baam.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 12, 2014)

Fuck these clowns there basically responsible for all the shit Ken has gone through I hope Yomo slaughters them all.


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 12, 2014)

If there was a second part, I don't think i could read it knowing Kaneki is gone. Was always expecting some miraculous comeback from him but he spoilers look like it's set in stone. sigh...


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

Kaneki and Amon will survive and team up in part 2.

B-believe i-it!


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

oh wait did anyone post this one?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 12, 2014)

saikyou said:


> apology for poor english
> 
> when were you when tokyo ghoul dies
> 
> ...



Yeah I thought of that when this happened, rip in peace heat legend


----------



## Quuon (Sep 12, 2014)

OS said:


> oh wait did anyone post this one?



*Spoiler*: __ 




Kaneki is in that suitcase.

RIP Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm hoping that this is just the end of part 1 or something. I find it hard to believe that it will end like this man.


And even if there is a sequel, I don't know if I want to read it if we have a new mc and Kaneki is gone for good.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 12, 2014)

If there is a new MC, it will likely be Touka.


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

I still think the mc may be juuzo


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## SternRitter (Sep 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That suitcase... God dammit.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

So is the manga translations up to date?


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

SternRitter said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That suitcase... God dammit.



............


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Quuon (Sep 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




FML.


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

im gonna go and cry myself to sleep


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

Butcher said:


> So is the manga translations up to date?



yes. We are all up to date


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 12, 2014)

So Uta was a bad guy?

I stil can't believe it's over...


----------



## kyochi (Sep 12, 2014)

KANEKIIIII  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 



shitty ass fucking mangaka  FML this is what I get for getting too attached to a series


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm..

- Takatsuki sen's first work, 'dear kafka' a story about a guy turning into an insect(Kaneki turning into centipede)
-Takatsuki going into CCG wanting to write a story about Ghoul Investigators

In other words we are definitely getting a Part 2 and it will be focused on Ghoul Investigators, the chances are big for Suzuya becoming the new MC.


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

What chapter was that? Didn't she say she wanted to write about someone eating others?


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah I found the chapter, she said she wants to write about ghouls. Not ccg.


----------



## D T (Sep 12, 2014)

I feel so fucking trolled right now.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 12, 2014)

it's not working for me  curses 


EDIT: nvm, bless


----------



## kyochi (Sep 12, 2014)

yeeeea, it keeps failing for me 



CURSES


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 12, 2014)

Site goes down the second I try too read the chapter.


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

i finished it. Hory shiy. It's is both touching and really depressing.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Amon may be alive, but he will be experimented on
manager may be experimented on too
touka thinks kaneki is alive
juuzo is maturing
his mentor is a vegetable now

*Spoiler*: __ 



kaneki is now in a suit case



oh and toukas brother was the black rabbit


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

Wtf! So no Touka and why are they so laid back like they don't care. Kaneki shouldn't have helped out his ghoul friends after all ghouls don't really care for their own species.

KANEKI SHOULD HAVE HEED GOURMET GHOULS WORDS!!!!!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> - Takatsuki sen's first work, 'dear kafka' a story about a guy turning into an insect(Kaneki turning into centipede)
> -Takatsuki going into CCG wanting to write a story about Ghoul Investigators
> ...



Didn't he become food for Tatara or whatever at the end?


----------



## kyochi (Sep 12, 2014)

^ lol no 



*Spoiler*: _Chapter 143_ 




Okay, this chapter actually gave me hope. 

If the manga ever continues, Kaneki will definitely make a comeback, so it wasn't a total tragedy. In that last coloured page, it seems to be Arima with his suitcase, right? I wonder what he has in store for Kaneki.  

I don't think the manager will be experimented on either (he's fully ghoul so Idk what they can do with him), but if they somehow got a hold of Amon, then he's DEFINITELY going to be experimented on. 

As for Eto !!!! She said that *they just have to make Kaneki again*. But did she mean remake the _actual_ Kaneki Ken, or was that a metaphor, as in, make someone else into what Kaneki was? Possibly Amon??


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Wtf! So no Touka and why are they so laid back like they don't care. Kaneki shouldn't have helped out his ghoul friends after all ghouls don't really care for their own species.
> 
> KANEKI SHOULD HAVE HEED GOURMET GHOULS WORDS!!!!!



what? touka was there in the end.



also, i made an imgur album so it you guys have an easier time to read it


----------



## kyochi (Sep 12, 2014)

that album would have really helped me out half an hour ago lol 


trying to read the chapter in that site hurt me more than the chapter itself


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 12, 2014)

ts gonna take a bigger asspull than the ones Kubo and Kishimoto usually come to see Kaneki alive again, one option will be Kaneki gets out of the briefcase and gives Arima a "SURPRISE friend" moment.

Another one is if Kanekis body gets picked up and somehow gets resurrected ala Ichigo/Toriko...


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 12, 2014)

Can't help but respect the boldness that made this kind of ending and at the same time hate how abrupt (and fucked up) this ending is 

It leaves so many things out in the open (which is frustrating) but it's not like there were no hints of something like this happening after alot of signs got noticed recently. Mainly with the events with Kaneki's fate. Still can't believe this is the end and especially for Kaneki like this though 

I dunno if the series will continue. Maybe Kaneki was just a prologue to something bigger for this series. If there is a sequel, I'll read it for sure.

Fucking hell though, this shits got me depressed


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 12, 2014)

Well I think Amon is alive since Kanou's comment about investigator's having more durable body suggests he's going too use investigators for making half Ghoul's now.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 12, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Well I think Amon is alive since Kanou's comment about investigator's having more durable body suggests he's going too use investigators for making half Ghoul's now.



If Amon survives that will kill the tension in the series, keep the amount of Plot No Jutsu to a minimum please.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 12, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> If Amon survives that will kill the tension in the series, keep the amount of Plot No Jutsu to a minimum please.


It's not even comparable too that we've people can survive by having Ghoul organs transplanted this has been established since literally the start of the series.

Not too mention we didn't even see what the extent of Amon's injuries were either.


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> ts gonna take a bigger asspull than the ones Kubo and Kishimoto usually come to see Kaneki alive again, one option will be Kaneki gets out of the briefcase and gives Arima a "SURPRISE friend" moment.
> 
> Another one is if Kanekis body gets picked up and somehow gets resurrected ala Ichigo/Toriko...



Or arima let him live, i mean technically the author can want us to assume that kaneki is dead and in the case when it can be different like arima left him alive. It's possible that arima is a part of the thing where they are making ghouls into juice.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 12, 2014)

He lost an arm, are we gonna see grow it back later?

Shinohara as the only important character to be killed (He is vegetable state so he is dead pretty much), is cliche as hell(the badass old guy gets killed).


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 12, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> He lost an arm, are we gonna see grow it back later?


If he's turned into a Ghoul that's entirely possible since Kuzen lost an arm against the investigator's when he was posing as Owl but he has two arms now.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

I get a sense that some of the ghouls Kaneki called friends did not care for him that much. Also, if Kaneki does return he wouldnt have a kagune anymore.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 12, 2014)

Since that website is terribad at loading, you can read the full chapter on here


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man I kind of feel bad for Kaneki. Was too normal for any of this shit to happen to him of all people


----------



## Morglay (Sep 12, 2014)

The investigators... Are way more interesting than the ghouls... Yet most of the ghouls are wayyyy more interesting than Kaneki... So why does it seem like most of the people in the story are interested in him?


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

anyone notice that the name of the clowns is pierrot?


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 12, 2014)

OS said:


> anyone notice that the name of the clowns is pierrot?



YEAH I NOTICED THAT SAME SHIT LMAO. If it ends up with him being mad at Studio Pierrot I'm done


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 12, 2014)

its also possible its not kaneki in the suitcase


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

well, i think he had clowns planned for a while though and it may be a coincidence. Pierrot was a clown character from a circus


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 12, 2014)

OS said:


> well, i think he had clowns planned for a while though and it may be a coincidence. Pierrot was a clown character from a circus



Yeah I'm assuming its circus related shenanigans to but with the latest stuff he's pulled it feels like something he'd do.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 12, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If he's turned into a Ghoul that's entirely possible since Kuzen lost an arm against the investigator's when he was posing as Owl but he has two arms now.



Its gonna be weird seeing Amon as a ghoul, if he returns as a ghoul who will gonna battle EOS? Suzuya?


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2014)

Remember there is an "organization". They can possibly be the bosses.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 13, 2014)

Huh, I wonder if he was so angry about the anime adaptation that he fucked his own manga?


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 13, 2014)

The full armored quinque Shinohara used was eating him, meaning the ghouls are still alive after being turned into a quinque, Kaneki will eat someone and revive.

Amon better be alive, he's my favorite 
I think the author just needs a break.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 13, 2014)

kyochi said:


> ^ lol no
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 143_
> 
> ...



You realize Kaneki was killed and then turned into Arima's quinque, yea? He's gone, vanquished, dead forever from their world. That is why they marked him off the list of dangerous ghouls, Arima is too thorough to allow him the possibility to recover and flee...look at what measures he took to chase Eto and method to kill Kaneki. 

What they're doing to Yoshimura is the same as with Rize, extracting Kakuhou from his body to implant into other recipients that may survive the operation thus "creating another Kaneki Ken" as you believe. Only difference is unlike Rize he has more Kakuhou to be harvested and he's also a Kakuja which will make powerful soldiers surpassing Kaneki outright.



JesusBaby said:


> The full armored quinque Shinohara used was eating him, meaning the ghouls are still alive after being turned into a quinque, Kaneki will eat someone and revive.
> 
> Amon better be alive, he's my favorite
> I think the author just needs a break.


Only the Kakuhou is remained intact when creating quinque, that is why Arata's Kagune was eating its user as it perceived them as nutrients to devour.


Edit:
Wow, went back some chapters and totally forgot this page

He really did plan it all out, but it also explains why Uta's mask isn't the same as he's pretty much like a "friend" to a gang, an associate.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 13, 2014)

if there is a sequel and kaneki is dead then amon has to be the MC.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 13, 2014)

saikyou said:


> if there is a sequel and kaneki is dead then amon has to be the MC.



Judging from the "investigators are more durable" thingy, Amon is still alive, gonna get ghoulified though.


If the story ever continues.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 13, 2014)

so I just read in here this was the last chapter??

Why would the mangaka do that? does he hate the manga or the readers or what?

also, is this confirmed?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 13, 2014)

yes it is confirmed to be the last chap.


----------



## Tangible (Sep 13, 2014)

This chapter just solidified for me that we will be getting a next part eventually.

With Kaneki in the suitcase and Eto wanting to remake him I'd like to think they might find a way to use whats left of him in the briefcase to put into a new body. Lots of ways to make it not an "Asspull". 

You do have to wonder about the manga ending so abruptly. 

Also "Pierrot" getting the last laugh, double meaning? Especially since Pierrot did the shitty anime?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 13, 2014)

man

kenichi ending leaving so many shit unsolved

then Tokyo Ghoul ending so abruptly

we better get a part 2 and soon!

any news about a sequel yet?


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

Need to find a way to read the authors comments

*Spoiler*: __ 








Never mind, he says in it "I've got the advantage"


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Butcher (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm on chapter 89 right now.

It feels as though the plot is just all over the place.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 13, 2014)

The fuck was the ending? That was possibly the worst ending I have seen in any manga....

Was the author pissed at what the anime did with his work or something? "peirrot gets the last laugh" kind of makes me believe that...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 13, 2014)

Morglay said:


> *The investigators... Are way more interesting than the ghouls... *Yet most of the ghouls are wayyyy more interesting than Kaneki... So why does it seem like most of the people in the story are interested in him?



For me, every time we would get focus on the Investigators it was hella boring, especially with all that dialogue.


----------



## Selva (Sep 13, 2014)

Holy shit the ending literally shattered my heart T___T


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

The ending isn't bad if there is a part 2.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 13, 2014)

I dont see the logic behind someone screwing his work cause he is pissed at a studio making a shitty adaptation out of it... its not like he would be punishing the studio but the readers.

also if this is such a money maker everyone say it is, more less reason to fuck it up like that.. unless the mangaka was tired of it and had better ideas and is sure his new manga is going to be even more successful. 

or maybe he got so much money from the anime and boosted manga sales he finally had the chance to drop it which he was planning to do before but couldnt afford to do so?

either way its really unfair to the readers, they deserve better than that.. hope he is just screwing around and a sequel is in the works.


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

in the beginning of the month on his twitter someone said he should rest and he said he can't. And since TG:jack is ongoing, iirc, idk if he's really stopping. His comments on the comment page was just "I have the advantage"


----------



## Morglay (Sep 13, 2014)

Meh, ending was a bit shit lol.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 13, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> I dont see the logic behind someone screwing his work cause he is pissed at a studio making a shitty adaptation out of it... its not like he would be punishing the studio but the readers.
> 
> also if this is such a money maker everyone say it is, more less reason to fuck it up like that.. unless the mangaka was tired of it and had better ideas and is sure his new manga is going to be even more successful.
> 
> ...



The thing is, in Japan manga fans are seen as nerds and the less desirables in society. 
I'd assume a lot of mangaka's are also manga fans, so this guy might just be an emotionally unstable and edgy fuck who couldn't handle that his manga had such a terrible adaptation. People like him don't react the same way to things like normal people would. 
He also might might have a Bakuman complex where the only reason he was making his manga was to see a good and popular anime. That would also explain his frustrations.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 13, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> The thing is, in Japan manga fans are seen as nerds and the less desirables in society.
> I'd assume a lot of mangaka's are also manga fans, so this guy might just be an emotionally unstable and edgy fuck who couldn't handle that his manga had such a terrible adaptation. People like him don't react the same way to things like normal people would.
> He also might might have a Bakuman complex where the only reason he was making his manga was to see a good and popular anime. That would also explain his frustrations.



I think you mean Otakus who do nothing else with their lifes, because in Japan, it's accepted entertainment, even more apreciated than Americans do with their comic books in fact, reading Manga is considered normal, as long as you don't have a weird obsession.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 13, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> I think you mean Otakus who do nothing else with their lifes, because in Japan, it's accepted entertainment, even more apreciated than Americans do with their comic books in fact, reading Manga is considered normal, as long as you don't have a weird obsession.



Not really.
Only with very popular magazines like Jump is it considered somewhat acceptable, but still a hobby primarily for children and basement dwellers.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 13, 2014)

the mangaka should have saw the terrible adaptation coming when he gave the rights to Pierrot.. I guess he could have say 'no', and wait for a better studio..?


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

he seems fine with it on his twitter. And he should be happy that it gave his series a major sales and popularity boost.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 13, 2014)

but from now Im going to imagine the people working in Pierrot as douchebags with clown masks..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 13, 2014)

im not sure what to make of this ending tbh.


what the fuck.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 13, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> the mangaka should have saw the terrible adaptation coming when he gave the rights to Pierrot.. I guess he could have say 'no', and wait for a better studio..?



That's not his choice, it's Shueshia's.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 13, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> the mangaka should have saw the terrible adaptation coming when he gave the rights to Pierrot.. I guess he could have say 'no', and wait for a better studio..?



Also Ishida was probably expecting Tokyo Ghoul to reach the million mark in sales per volume by this point like SNK.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 13, 2014)

well, sucks to be him, with a decent studio it could have been as successful as AoT... I dont know how stuff like this works but whoever decided to give it to Pierrot made a major fuckup. I could understand the mangaka being disappointed but if he decided to cut the story short because of that, he doesnt give a shit about his readers, so serves him right.. but I just hear stuff from people so Im not sure what they base on the assumption the anime had anything to do with it in the first place - was he complaining on twitter or something?


----------



## Drakor (Sep 13, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> well, sucks to be him, with a decent studio it could have been as successful as AoT... I dont know how stuff like this works but whoever decided to give it to Pierrot made a major fuckup. I could understand the mangaka being disappointed but if he decided to cut the story short because of that, he doesnt give a shit about his readers, so serves him right.. but I just hear stuff from people so Im not sure what they base on the assumption the anime had anything to do with it in the first place - was he complaining on twitter or something?


He did nothing of that nature, he planned to end the series this way.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm probably the only person that will say this but I admire the mangaka for this.  To out and out end your manga like this, no fucks given?  That takes balls lol.  I'm thinking it's cause I'm a Berserk fan, but I actually like this ending.  Though, I do hope it continues, I'm ok with it staying like this and being regarded as a "tragedy".


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 13, 2014)

It might continue since it says See You Next on Touka's shirt on the front of the car (gray area)

Unless he just means "SEE YOU SOON IN MY NEXT WORK"
Instead of a sequel


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 13, 2014)

Drakor said:


> He did nothing of that nature, he planned to end the series this way.



so he planned ending it with everything unresolved like they just canceled the manga?



Tayimus said:


> I'm probably the only person that will say this but I admire the mangaka for this.  To out and out end your manga like this, no fucks given?  That takes balls lol.  I'm thinking it's cause I'm a Berserk fan, but I actually like this ending.  Though, I do hope it continues, I'm ok with it staying like this and being regarded as a "tragedy".



I would have no problem with Kaneki dying or tragedy, but he didnt tie up the ends... hell, there are no ends. shitload of characters who didnt do anything, plot points he didnt address, its like he just stopped writing. nothing had a closure, its just a big fuck... like he is teasing the reader how he could write it further, but just doesnt.


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't think the author himself has said anything about it ending. Afaik it's only ANN that said it's over and some french twitter.


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> well, sucks to be him, with a decent studio it could have been as successful as AoT... I dont know how stuff like this works but whoever decided to give it to Pierrot made a major fuckup. I could understand the mangaka being disappointed but if he decided to cut the story short because of that, he doesnt give a shit about his readers, so serves him right.. but I just hear stuff from people so Im not sure what they base on the assumption the anime had anything to do with it in the first place - was he complaining on twitter or something?



Considering TG's popularity before it was an anime it wasn't going to get SNK treatment. SnK was already popular before it's anime.


----------



## Quuon (Sep 13, 2014)

Does anybody remember how long it takes to make a new quinque?

If it takes as long as I remember it taking there's no way Kaneki can be in that suitcase already, and there's a chance he can be alive... somehow.


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

Actually I was reminded that a ghoul can live without their quinque. Jason is probably the only example.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 13, 2014)

Quuon said:


> Does anybody remember how long it takes to make a new quinque?
> 
> If it takes as long as I remember it taking there's no way Kaneki can be in that suitcase already, and there's a chance he can be alive... somehow.



I don't see Arima as the kind of guy to let Kaneki live however.  I'll probably reconsider if anything new concerning Arima shows up in Tokyo Ghoul Jack but otherwise I unno Kaneki seems no rez, r.i.p. in piss, dead.


----------



## AsunA (Sep 13, 2014)

I can only say that i'm really upset


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

well there probably won't be any official word till the magazine actually comes out in japan


----------



## Morglay (Sep 13, 2014)

"This is like the Shawshank Redemption, only with more tunneling through shit and no fucking redemption." Malcolm Tucker.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 13, 2014)

It looks like there going to be an event for Tokyo Ghoul on October 11. And it sounds like there possibly going to be some kind of surprise (or announcement) during that event, so we should cross our fingers.


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

Finally someone posted proof about the event.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 13, 2014)

someone is going to get lynched on that event if they wont announce part 2...


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 13, 2014)

I refuse to believe this serie is over. Nope, I am going to move to Egypt to be close De Nile


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 13, 2014)

Announcement is gonna be either a TG sequel or TG Season 2. Either way its a win for the fans.

Casual fans are gonna love Arima, he is gonna be what Levi is to SNK, his fanbase will become enormous.


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

TG season 2 is not a win for the fans


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 13, 2014)

It is because:

It will be better than Season 1(less chapters to be covered, slower pacing)
You will see Arima in the anime


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

It is because i don't trust pierrot to do a faithful adaptation. it's not even less chapters.


----------



## The End (Sep 13, 2014)

If this truly was the end, I'd rather have it this way than another happy-go-lucky everybody wins and lives happily ever after type ending.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2014)

Well this sucks.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 13, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Not really.
> Only with very popular magazines like Jump is it considered somewhat acceptable, but still a hobby primarily for children and basement dwellers.



Then how is it that superheroes have gotten realy popular in America and are no longer considered just for nerds, yet, even some of the mangas not in the top 10 end up selling better than the best selling comic books, with the USA even having more than two times the population of Japan.

They don't realy see hand drawn animanion or these types of thing in a negative light, they obviously don't like extremes, or people who don't contribute to society, but it's a stretch to say liking manga is socialy unacceptable in Japan, it's actualy one of the places where liking those types of things is the most acceptable.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 13, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Then how is it that superheroes have gotten realy popular in America and are no longer considered just for nerds



Superhero movies not comics.

As far as I know people would still consider you a nerd for reading comic books.


----------



## Dark (Sep 13, 2014)

Quuon said:


> Does anybody remember how long it takes to make a new quinque?
> 
> If it takes as long as I remember it taking there's no way Kaneki can be in that suitcase already, and there's a chance he can be alive... somehow.



Exactly. It's impossible that Kaneki was already turned into a quinque, it takes much longer to make one IIRC. 

I am still hoping that this is not actually the end of Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 13, 2014)

Kell?gem said:


> so he planned ending it with everything unresolved like they just canceled the manga?
> 
> I would have no problem with Kaneki dying or tragedy, but he didnt tie up the ends... hell, there are no ends. shitload of characters who didnt do anything, plot points he didnt address, its like he just stopped writing. nothing had a closure, its just a big fuck... like he is teasing the reader how he could write it further, but just doesnt.



Exactly...

This was very similar to Gantz but if you want my honest opinion, despite liking TG more, I actually think this ending was way worse.


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 13, 2014)

That Suzuya one shot was actually the continuation of this chapter? 
Notice the mark on Suzuya's leg, like it's been cut off  Ishida had this sh!t all planned out 



And Shinohara's quinque was eating him meaning that if it kept eating it would have revived, Ken need to eat someone in quinque form to come back.

XD


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 13, 2014)

Someone people said we might get a new MC, it could be only if Ishida wants a MC can appeal to everyone fan WorldWide like DBZ.

With a proper name that isnt "otakuish".


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Sep 13, 2014)

> the mangaka should have saw the terrible adaptation coming when he gave the rights to Pierrot



Eh, it's by no means a terrible adaptation.  Is it an adaptation like Death Note that possibly surpasses the original medium?  No, this is about an average showing.

And saying Studio Pierrot is bad is bullshit.  They created GTO, I'm gonna be an angel, Yu Yu Hakusho, and many other great animes.  They aren't bad.  They just work within the budget parameters they're given.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 13, 2014)

They also gave us Nardo with tons of filler (those 2 years of filler were...) and Bleach with filler as well.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Sep 13, 2014)

They gave us filler, because the show demanded it.  Towards the end the bleach manga they were mere chapters ahead of the anime (ditto for Naruto).  It isn't their fault they had to do fillers.  They were ordered to do fillers arcs that were practically longer than the canon.  Then they had to stretch a budget to cover plotlines that would never have any lasting impact on the story.

Even if you got Madhouse doing Naruto filler it would still suck.  Then again Madhouse wouldn't do Naruto, because within the parameters they would be given the odds would be stacked against them.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 14, 2014)

meh, imo Pierrot is among the shitty studios...I havent see GTO.

and they handled the censoring terribly, there is no way they couldnt have made those scenes without bigass shadows and lights covering half of the screen - you can see more brutal shit in other animes and all they have to avoid is showing innards/flesh.

as for the adaptation of the material itself, it was mediocre at best, and they screwed up things that wouldnt even require budget, the animation was the strong point of the adaptation.

also did Pierrot made anything downright good recently? correct me if Im wrong, but isnt GTO and YYH old as hell? they are bad-mediocre tier.


----------



## The End (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't know if I'm missing something or not, but who exactly were those two on the first pages of 143? Was the guy drinking the soda or whatever Nishio?


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 14, 2014)

I will never forgive for what Pierrot did to Kingdom.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 14, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Exactly...
> 
> This was very similar to Gantz but if you want my honest opinion, despite liking TG more, I actually think this ending was way worse.



It's because this series was better than what Gantz turned into that the ending felt so much worse... IMO.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 14, 2014)

The End said:


> I don't know if I'm missing something or not, but who exactly were those two on the first pages of 143? Was the guy drinking the soda or whatever Nishio?



Nishi and gourmet chan in despair.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2014)

Did juuzo get his dick and balls cut off or just balls?


----------



## Drakor (Sep 14, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Did juuzo get his dick and balls cut off or just balls?


The female ghoul who supplied scrappers to the ghoul restaurant prior to Madam A took a hammer and smashed his balls, its more likely he lost those and he still has his dick


----------



## OS (Sep 14, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> I will never forgive for what Pierrot did to Kingdom.


Lol I saw some clips from the kingdom anime on youtube, it was horrid. The fight between kyoukai and Hou Ken was hard to watch. But to be fair to them, having to animate millions of soldiers must have been hard as shit.


Morglay said:


> It's because this series was better than what Gantz turned into that the ending felt so much worse... IMO.


I think it's more disappointment than a terrible ending. With this ending we can imagine a sequel. An ending where everything is solved in one chapter would feel worse.



Drakor said:


> The female ghoul who supplied scrappers to the ghoul restaurant prior to Madam A took a hammer and smashed his balls, its more likely he lost those and he still has his dick


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 14, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Superhero movies not comics.
> 
> As far as I know people would still consider you a nerd for reading comic books.



Thanks to the film adaptations it's gotten much more acceptable, yet the sales are always realy low in comparison to mangas in Japan.


----------



## Mako (Sep 14, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about this ending. Maybe it was because people on Twitter and Tumblr spoiled the manga for me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 14, 2014)

There will be no part 2.
Link removed


----------



## OS (Sep 14, 2014)

yeah i think everyone by now has saw that tweet. Idk how that person knows more than everyone else.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 14, 2014)

Dunno if reliable, but who know's...


----------



## Esket (Sep 14, 2014)

After watching the anime then marathoning through the manga I gots to say god damn. Did not see that coming with the one eye king.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2014)

That...was the final chapter? lol...I think I might vomit from rage. What a fucking joke...does the mangaka have terminal cancer or something? Why the fuck would he just leave off on that fuckin shit ending?

There better be a part 2...and it better begin with Kaneki/Amon being alive. My god, so much wasted time on this manga, and the mangaka had to ruin it like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) lol....


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's actually ending because pretty much every single time a series has ended there's always a message that usually says like "Be on the lookout for X's next work" or something like that on the last page.

But I didn't see that anywhere this chapter and I'm not sure if the source is all that credible if there's no spoilers next week then all believe it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2014)

Hopefully he is just taking a break or some shit. Like...how do you go from one of the most amazing twist reveals ever in one chapter, and literally the next chapter have the trolliest fucking ending on the planet. Part 2 is all but confirmed (unless mangaka is dying or something).


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 14, 2014)

Someone said there is the North America map in the last page I cant see it anywhere. If there is a sequel it might be something with the words of World Ghoul.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 14, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Someone said there is the North America map in the last page I cant see it anywhere. If there is a sequel it might be something with the words of World Ghoul.



How about International Ghoul or Kokusai-tekina no Gaki


----------



## OS (Sep 14, 2014)

There are two dates fans should look out for. The. 18th which is when this chapter officially comes out in japan and the 11 of October which is when there is a special tg event by young jump and the anime


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2014)

As far as fuck you endings go that was one of the better ones though


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 14, 2014)

Apparently there was a translation mistake 

Arima doesn't say Leave it to me. He is saying "i'll leave it to him".
And there is no "yes..." , it's "yes...se (npai) ???maybe???"

SO that means this is KENEKI WITH HIS OWN QUINQUE!


It has to continue, this has to be a PR stunt to boast awareness or something


----------



## OS (Sep 14, 2014)

What will you be doing if no part 2 is announced?


----------



## OS (Sep 14, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> Apparently there was a translation mistake
> 
> Arima doesn't say Leave it to me. He is saying "i'll leave it to him".
> And there is no "yes..." , it's "yes...se (npai) ???maybe???"
> ...



where you get this info?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 15, 2014)

OS said:


> What will you be doing if no part 2 is announced?



Then I ask you whats the authors address because if I don't get no part 2 then I'm sending death threats pronto!


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't care if this was the last chapter we ever get I can't consider this an ending.

Because of that I don't see this as a bad ending.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 15, 2014)

Utter,utter garbarge this ending.

This and HSDK basically fucked their readers over with the endings they got.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 15, 2014)

I heard some sort of announcement regarding tokyo ghoul will be released in october.


----------



## OS (Sep 15, 2014)

there is an event with the anime cast hosted by the magazine in october.


----------



## Selva (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll have hope for a part 2 announcement. I'll never lose hope


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 16, 2014)

I just finish this yesterday and the ending was just... It is more like a build up than an actual ending. My instinct says there will be a part 2.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 16, 2014)

I also have the gut feeling there is gonna be a part 2:

Other possible choices are:
TG Anime Season 2
A future TG animated movie that makes up the terrible Season 1.
a future TG live action movie.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 16, 2014)

If Kaneki is really dead, and we actually get a second part, I want either Touka, Amon (I seriously can't believe we lost both Kaneki _and_ Amon), or Juuzou as the main character.   In that order


----------



## Ghost (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't think Touka would work as the MC. Amon or Captain Autism.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 17, 2014)

Assuming there is a part 2...and Kaneki actually is Arima's Quinque, I'm hoping someone can steal it, extract the Kakuhou from it, and allow Kaneki to just regen back to his full self ala Guyver style (he's a half breed...better than both separately blah blah blah. It could work).

If not (which would make me pretty fuckin sad), I would at least like to see Amon become the MC. With Arima's spinoff, I'm hoping he somehow doesn't became the MC, cuz holy shit...he is probably the worst character in this series lol. "Genius"...so that allows him to be godlike for some reason, what a joke (unless it is revealed that he indeed DID use that Ghoul Juice or w/e...that could at least bring some interesting storylines about corruption and stuffs).


This fuckin announcement cant come soon enough...


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 17, 2014)

saikyou said:


> I don't think Touka would work as the MC. Amon or Captain Autism.



Why don't you think Touka would work as the MC?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 17, 2014)

Arima would make a boring MC. He's better as a villain.

If there is a new MC, I want Amon  I don't think Touka fits the MC status either.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 17, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Arima would make a boring MC.


Yeah from what we've seen, but if he were to become MC I believe Ishida would expand his character quite a bit.



> If there is a new MC, I want Amon  I don't think Touka fits the MC status either.



Amon is my top choice as well. Touka just doesn't have that MC feel.


----------



## Dark (Sep 17, 2014)

Wtf you guys already gave up on Kaneki.. I wouldn't want anyone else other than Kaneki to be the MC if there is a second part of TG.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 17, 2014)

I did not.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 17, 2014)

Who said I gave up on Kaneki , these are just what ifs. Kaneki wouldn't be appearing so soon even with part 2 anyway.

I would still want Kaneki as the MC of course, he's the only protagonist I like from all the mangas I read, and I never liked protagonists.



saikyou said:


> Yeah from what we've seen, but if he were to become MC I believe Ishida would expand his character quite a bit.



Didn't he already have a spin-off? He's as stoic as usual


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 17, 2014)

I see the subject of a new MC as when Kurono from Gantz died and the story started following Katou.  Of course, Katou vowed to revive Kurono but the Fandom still raged lol.  Yeah, I still want Kaneki to come back, but I'm preparing myself in case he never does.  And in such a scenario, I'd like Touka to take his place (just as I'd wanted Reika to take Kurono's place).

Not only would I like Touka to be the next MC, I think it'd actually fit the best.  Not only does she have connections to Aogiri Tree through Ayato and Yoshimura's capture, but also to the CCG through the experiments with her father and Kaneki's death.  Then there's also the fact that she's been handicapped throughout the entire manga, so she has a lot of room to grow power-wise.


----------



## Dark (Sep 17, 2014)

Glad that we agree 

Kaneki da besto


----------



## Ghost (Sep 17, 2014)

My favorite crack theory so far is that Arima didn't kill Kaneki and the latter will be brainwashed into CCG. Kaneki would probably experience memory loss and worse after recovering.

Dat Arima and Kaneki duo. 



Haruka Katana said:


> Didn't he already have a spin-off? He's as stoic as usual



Have you read it yet? Currently four chapters out of seven have been translated.


----------



## Justice (Sep 17, 2014)

Okay, after looking at the trope page for this manga, I'm shocked with the no ending.

It can't end like this! Kaneki!  

Hopefully, there's going to be a part 2 when the announcement hit because they are too many plots unresolved! 

Shit and the fact that Uta and Itori are part of a group called The Pierrot who just want to be amused is just wow.

I have to catch up!


----------



## AsunA (Sep 17, 2014)

Amon is the next half breed


----------



## Ghost (Sep 17, 2014)

The official release of the final chapter is in few hours, you guys think we'll get some info?


----------



## OS (Sep 17, 2014)

the chances are high


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 17, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Why don't you think Touka would work as the MC?



It will be like Erza in FT, her fights filled with Plot no Jutsu and PoF

Kaneki for some reason will survive, Ishida is also one of those guys who doesnt have the balls in killing the MC.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 17, 2014)

Dark said:


> Glad that we agree
> 
> Kaneki da besto



 dudes got love for dat Kaneki.


----------



## Justice (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey, if you look closely on the 2nd to last page with Touka, you can see a phrase that says "See You Next" on the bottom of the panel on the right side.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 17, 2014)

I have this sudden realisation. The temporary MC might actually be dundundundun....Hinami-chan!! 



saikyou said:


> My favorite crack theory so far is that Arima didn't kill Kaneki and the latter will be brainwashed into CCG. Kaneki would probably experience memory loss and worse after recovering.
> 
> Dat Arima and Kaneki duo.
> 
> ...



Sounds plausible.

I read it and it was alright. Arima's a nice guy, still stoic though. Wut you're banned lol


----------



## Esket (Sep 17, 2014)

To be honest I hope Kaneki is dead, if the story continues I would love for the main character to be Touka and Yomo or Amon.


----------



## opofft (Sep 17, 2014)

Well if what someone posted was right (the mistranslation thing earlier), that could mean we might have Kaneki returning as a ghoul investigator in part 2, if it were to happen that is.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 17, 2014)

I still am living in denial.  There better a part deux


----------



## Selva (Sep 18, 2014)

saikyou said:


> My favorite crack theory so far is that Arima didn't kill Kaneki and the latter will be brainwashed into CCG. Kaneki would probably experience memory loss and worse after recovering.
> 
> Dat Arima and Kaneki duo.


I actually like the sound of this.


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2014)

Ishida's talking on twitter again



> >ちゃんと木曜発売日まで本誌を待たれている方々、
> Pfft. He's aware of the magazine leaks.
> 
> Basically, he said Tokyo Ghoul won't be in the Young Jump and that he can't say anything about it or his condition of health.
> ...


----------



## Selva (Sep 18, 2014)

> Okay, rough translating Ishida’s tweet.
> 
> basically announcing that ‘Tokyo Ghoul’ is over and starting next week’s YJ, it won’t be published anymore. He’s really thankful for the fans who had fun reading it and he himself had a fun time expanding it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 18, 2014)

Okay...*waits*


----------



## Selva (Sep 18, 2014)

idk but I feel hopeful now


----------



## Dark (Sep 18, 2014)

> WE WAIT A BIT LONGER.



I can wait


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 18, 2014)

Esket said:


> To be honest I hope Kaneki is dead, if the story continues I would love for the main character to be Touka and Yomo or Amon.



Amon is dead as fuck bro

Yomo though...


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 18, 2014)

I can wait ...


----------



## hawkeye91 (Sep 18, 2014)

I still cant believe how many plot shield this empty Amira character has?There is no fuckin way that this mug is that much stronger than sss rank ghouls.He is just a human after all or maybe a half breed?And the psycho Juzu has to day.Disgusting human being.


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2014)

considering how the anime left off it just might be a season 2


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 18, 2014)

hawkeye91 said:


> I still cant believe how many plot shield this empty Amira character has?There is no fuckin way that this mug is that much stronger than sss rank ghouls.He is just a human after all or maybe a half breed?And the psycho Juzu has to day.Disgusting human being.



lol, He is the Levi Ackerman of Tokyo Ghoul.

I gave a look at TG episode 12. All I have to say is Pierrot Studio is the worst anime studio ever. Hell I would rather have Toei animate Tokyo Ghoul...


----------



## Drakor (Sep 18, 2014)

hawkeye91 said:


> I still cant believe how many plot shield this empty Amira character has?There is no fuckin way that this mug is that much stronger than sss rank ghouls.He is just a human after all or maybe a half breed?And the psycho Juzu has to day.Disgusting human being.


It was highly likely Arima was downing Ghoul juice to attain his supremely higher physical ability, it could of also just been due to him dodging distanced long range attacks that took time to reach him. It's all upon you on how you wish to interpret it, atleast we know Juuzou acquired his feats due to being trained as a Scrapper for the restaurant since he was a kid. 


perucho1990 said:


> I gave a look at TG episode 12. All I have to say is Pierrot Studio is the worst anime studio ever. Hell I would rather have Toei animate Tokyo Ghoul...


How can you say something so heartless?

They gave us a wonderful experience no other anime production company could have. You won't ever forget this ruination, this tender loving care they gave every person who read the manga in how they slowly deconstructed and violated the moving plot right from beginning to end.


----------



## Justice (Sep 18, 2014)

Man, I really can't believe that the series has a good chance of actually ending like this.  It really makes me not want to finish the series. 

I really hope that Ishida is just fucking with us because we deserve better, damn it!


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 18, 2014)

hawkeye91 said:


> I still cant believe how many plot shield this empty Amira character has?There is no fuckin way that this mug is that much stronger than sss rank ghouls.He is just a human after all or maybe a half breed?And the psycho Juzu has to day.Disgusting human being.



Well to be fair, Arima has been fighting ghouls for a long ass time


----------



## Quuon (Sep 18, 2014)

That anime ending was something else.


----------



## Selva (Sep 18, 2014)

OS said:


> considering how the anime left off it just might be a season 2


Screw the anime, I'd rather have some news about a sequel to the manga 
Shitty Pierrot.


----------



## Justice (Sep 18, 2014)

It sucks how the anime got handled since the first two episodes were good, but it will downhill fast. Real fast. 

I really hope that's there is a sequel planned.


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2014)

so I liked the anime ending. I mean if you look at it as something animating your favorite scenes


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 18, 2014)

hawkeye91 said:


> I still cant believe how many plot shield this empty Amira character has?There is no fuckin way that this mug is that much stronger than sss rank ghouls.He is just a human after all or maybe a half breed?And the psycho Juzu has to day.Disgusting human being.



Arima is just overpowered.


----------



## Quuon (Sep 18, 2014)

Arima's been taking them ghoul steroids.


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]s-IStdBJUZc[/YOUTUBE]

probably the best quality you'll find. They are taking down the audio tracks in the others.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 18, 2014)

The chances of getting a Season 2 for the October announcement has increased. I would really like to see Ishida announce TG being animated by another Studio(Madhouse or Wit Studio).


----------



## OS (Sep 18, 2014)

it's going to have the cast there. Pretty sure another studio isn't doing it anytime soon. Maybe it will be an OVA and 2nd part.


----------



## Ftg07 (Sep 19, 2014)

Well there's gonna be a season 2 this January


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2014)

I like the anime. People complain a bit too much about it.


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 19, 2014)

As an adaptation for the manga, it's pretty terrible. The censorship is one hell of an eyesore too (at least it'll be removed from the bluerays).

But it does have some pretty scenes and good music so it isn't so bad in my book.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2014)

Well its confirmed there will be Part 2, Ishida is just taking some time off to recharge his batteries. 

Both Amon and Kaneki need to stay dead otherwise Ishida joins the list of Mangakas with no balls in killing MCs. 

Kaneki is expendable now, there is another popularity poll Arima will be the most popular guy in TG because he is the Levi Ackerman of the series.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 19, 2014)

^Link to the confirmation? 

I refuse to believe that Arima has a chance of getting top spot in popularity poll


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2014)

Because it looks obvious, when Ishida said "you guys just need to wait", and also because it has already announced there will be a Season 2 for the anime.

Most japanese fans like characters like Arima because he is "cool, "hot/Kawaii ", "badass".


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 19, 2014)

^Ok so what you're saying is that it's not confirmed, it just "feels" like it's gonna happen.  Gotcha.  I know those feels too bro

You might have a point with Arima, but like I said, I don't think he'll win.  Not when he "killed" the MC


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 19, 2014)

Kaneki was GOAT, and the most likely candidates for MCs if there's a sequel are definitely Touka and Juuzou, Hinami could also be one but I doubt it. Kaneki should still be "revived".


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 19, 2014)

Fuck no! Kaneki or no one else.


----------



## Justice (Sep 19, 2014)

>Anime getting 2nd season
>Manga ended with a downer ending with a lot of plots unresolved and no confirmation of a sequel in sight.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 19, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Kaneki was GOAT, and the most likely candidates for MCs if there's a sequel are definitely Touka and Juuzou, Hinami could also be one but I doubt it. Kaneki should still be "revived".



Make Hinami the Wendy of FT(shy girl who laters turns badass), elevate Yomo to MC status.

If both Kaneki and Amon are revived then the Manga loses credibility.



Justice said:


> >Anime getting 2nd season
> >Manga ended with a downer ending with a lot of plots unresolved and no confirmation of a sequel in sight.



The Anime Season 2 is gonna make Arima very popular.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

I love Levi but I don't like Arima, at all. Wert.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Make Hinami the Wendy of FT(shy girl who laters turns badass), elevate Yomo to MC status.
> 
> If both Kaneki and Amon are revived *then the Manga loses credibility*.
> 
> The Anime Season 2 is gonna make Arima very popular.



lolwut...

I'm fine with him killing him off initially for the edge factor or w/e...but seriously, this manga would turn to shit if Kaneki was dead for real (and as you mentioned earlier, if Arima actually became MC cuz he is, for some fuckin reason, popular in Japan). I couldn't care less if the mangaka "has balls" to kill off Kaneki for good...I care about good story. Too much of the story is central to Kaneki...and if he is gone for good, then this manga is as good as dead (and I'm pretty sure the mangaka realizes that).


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> lolwut...
> 
> I'm fine with him killing him off initially for the edge factor or w/e...but seriously, this manga would turn to shit if Kaneki was dead for real (and as you mentioned earlier, if Arima actually became MC cuz he is, for some fuckin reason, popular in Japan). I couldn't care less if the mangaka "has balls" to kill off Kaneki for good...I care about good story. Too much of the story is central to Kaneki...and if he is gone for good, then this manga is as good as dead (and I'm pretty sure the mangaka realizes that).



If Kaneki isnt as popular as Nardo then keep Kaneki dead.


----------



## Selva (Sep 20, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I love Levi but I don't like Arima, at all. Wert.


I love Levi but I hate Arima. he seems too perfect, too stoic and just... generally a very boring person. How everyone in the cast seems to be licking his ass on regular basis, it pisses me off lol granted, he _is_ a very capable investigator but I don't like him.
Levi has his own funny quirks that make him loveable (plus he's short).


----------



## Morglay (Sep 20, 2014)

I liked Arima's action sequences. He wasn't very much in the character department, but he brought the brutality. Hard.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 20, 2014)

Fuck Arima

Yeah, I said it.  Fuck.  Arima


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2014)

Arima isn't even a char at this point really.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2014)

Arima just has no personality lol.

He's literally a machine designed to slay ghouls.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

The anime will make him more likeable imo.

Pierrot Studio have to make up for turning Kaneki into a Naruto clone.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

SNK did, you know the series that ended One Piece streak of leading the yearly Manga Sales..


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 20, 2014)

^Name a truly relevant, _important_ character who died in SnK...

EDIT:  I just saw this--



perucho1990 said:


> The anime will make him more likeable imo.
> 
> Pierrot Studio have to make up for turning *Kaneki into a Naruto clone*.



I thank God I didn't watch the anime.  How the Hell did they manage to do this bit of devilry?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

Hanes?, he was important in Erens character development though you could say he was the Iruka of SNK.

Marco, was important for Jeans character development.

Soon, Kenny, who will be revealed as Mikasas dad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 20, 2014)

Tayimus said:
			
		

> ^Name a truly relevant, important character who died in SnK...



Eren's dad.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 20, 2014)

Season 2 removed all of the hopes go down in flames


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

I heard news next months surprise was gonna be The announcement of S2 but the Chinese screwed it up.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> I heard news next months surprise was gonna be The announcement of S2 but the Chinese screwed it up.



What if it was the second season of the manga instead?


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

Or the announcement was gonna be both Part 2 of the Manga and S2 of the anime. 

There should be an OVA or an animated movie that makes up the terrible Season 1.


----------



## OS (Sep 23, 2014)

this cover is flawwllessssss

[YOUTUBE]2-ArppKswls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 23, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Hanes?, he was important in Erens character development though you could say he was the Iruka of SNK.
> 
> Marco, was important for Jeans character development.
> 
> Soon, Kenny, who will be revealed as Mikasas dad.



Hannes and Marco are not important characters.  I actually had a rather long post going explaining this, but I felt stupid pointing out something so obvious.

About Kenny, are you saying then that the dude we thought was Mikasa's dad was actually her stepfather?  Cause thinking bout your post like that is the only way I stop myself from facepalming.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 23, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Hannes and Marco are not important characters.  I actually had a rather long post going explaining this, but I felt stupid pointing out something so obvious.
> 
> About Kenny, are you saying then that the dude we thought was Mikasa's dad was actually her stepfather?  Cause thinking bout your post like that is the only way I stop myself from facepalming.



That should be plot twist Isayama was hinting month ago.

If we go a little back in time, Hokuto No Ken had important characters getting killed (Raoh, Toki, Rei,Shin).

I wonder if Ishida got influenced by Rei in order to draw White Kaneki.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 23, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> That should be plot twist Isayama was hinting month ago.
> 
> *If we go a little back in time, Hokuto No Ken had important characters getting killed* (Raoh, Toki, Rei,Shin).
> 
> I wonder if Ishida got influenced by Rei in order to draw White Kaneki.



Nuh uh uh, you answered *Grimm*'s question bout "more dead characters = better story" by bringing up SnK (you completely dodged his question BTW), not Hokuto no Ken.  Characters have died in TG.  The only difference with Kaneki is he's the MC, so I asked you to name even _one_ important character that died in SnK.  You couldn't even do that.  

The fact is, having character death in a story can be good (if in the right context), but that doesn't automatically equal better story.  SnK has loads of characters die, but kinda falls on its own sword since most times we don't get to know the characters.  _Meaningful_ character death is what can add to a story.  

SnK wasn't a good comparison for what you were saying from the beginning.  It's not because of character death that SnK is popular.  The deaths only solidify the stakes in the story, but it's the story that drives them, not the other way around.  And lastly, Eren--the MC--is NOT dead and, in my opinion, Isayama would not kill him in the way (if at all!) Ishida "killed" Kaneki--the MC.

While I respect Ishida for having the balls to "kill" Kaneki like that, I won't take anything away from him if it turns out Kaneki is alive.  That's provided Kaneki's survival is done in a good way.  For example, I still disagree with Gourmet surviving the way he did after Touka stomped him but I digress.  If Kaneki turns up alive, Ishida wouldn't have lost "credibility".  The simple fact his death is even being debated means that Ishida has enough cred as is.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 23, 2014)

Its a coincidence Inaho also got killed, and his seiyuu voices Kaneki . Lots of deaths and not so confirmed deaths have happend in the manga/anime during the last few weeks. 

Eren has been shaft in favor of Levi once he got kidnapped.

One problem with how Kaneki got "Killed" is that how is he gonna be revived? Is he gonna come out of the briefcase and kill Arima?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 24, 2014)

Why is TG being compared to SnK...

The author will know what to do with Kaneki, no worries here. 



Selva said:


> I love Levi but I hate Arima. he seems too perfect, too stoic and just... generally a very boring person. How everyone in the cast seems to be licking his ass on regular basis, it pisses me off lol granted, he _is_ a very capable investigator but I don't like him.
> Levi has his own funny quirks that make him loveable (plus he's short).



Exactly, being super strong with no personality doesn't cut it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Its a coincidence Inaho also got killed, and his seiyuu voices Kaneki . Lots of deaths and not so confirmed deaths have happend in the manga/anime during the last few weeks.
> 
> Eren has been shaft in favor of Levi once he got kidnapped.
> 
> *One problem with how Kaneki got "Killed" is that how is he gonna be revived? Is he gonna come out of the briefcase and kill Arima?*



That's exactly how it will happen (assuming it does). Extract Kagune/Kakohou or w/e from Quinque...god regen mode...???...profit.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 25, 2014)

Is part 2 confirmed


----------



## Ghost (Sep 25, 2014)

^ two weeks for some new tg info


----------



## Drakor (Sep 25, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> That's exactly how it will happen (assuming it does). Extract Kagune/Kakohou or w/e from Quinque...god regen mode...???...profit.


Speaking of regen, what if all that black stuff we saw, and the "no reaction" Uta felt was just a mass amount of Kakuhou in Noro's body?


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2014)

Kaneki can't be dead, I refuse to believe it


----------



## Butcher (Sep 27, 2014)

I've decided to drop this series at chapter 114.

The series, for me, started going downhill after Kaneki's transformation. Slowly, but it was going. 

I don't like how the author started focusing on the investigators either. For plot purposes, I didn't mind. That was interesting.

Trying to develop them was just....bad.

From the way you guys + other peeps I know on another forum, I don't want to stick around for the ending.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 28, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I've decided to drop this series at chapter 114.
> 
> The series, for me, started going downhill after Kaneki's transformation. Slowly, but it was going.
> 
> ...


*

*

Yep, good choice. Anymore and you might have been Arima'd.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 28, 2014)

starr said:


> Kaneki can't be dead, I refuse to believe it



i'll be in denial for the rest of my life if he is dead.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 2, 2014)

tokyo ghoul sequel seems to be confirmed


Tokyo Ghoul: Re


*Spoiler*: _some images related?_


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 2, 2014)

Will wait for definite confirmation before commenting


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 2, 2014)

I would be soooo happy


----------



## Ghost (Oct 2, 2014)

what is it like 9 days?

edit.


----------



## OS (Oct 2, 2014)

well since this is still the thread of false hope.

He changed his twit avatar to this


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2014)

can't tell if tsukiyama or touka 

either way...


----------



## Ghost (Oct 2, 2014)

its gonna continue. it has to.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 2, 2014)

He probably trolling us all for false hope


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Selva (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm cautiously optimistic


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 4, 2014)

Who's silhouette might that be


----------



## Ghost (Oct 4, 2014)

That's Kaneki. Has to be.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2014)

New mango that has nothing to do with gruul incoming.


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 4, 2014)

saikyou said:


> That's Kaneki. Has to be.



Agreed, why else would it be called legendary and shocking


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 4, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> Agreed, why else would it be called legendary and shocking



It's his new main char that resembles Kaneki


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2014)

If my feelings are being played with i will kill him


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok,that has GOT to be Kaneki..


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2014)

If it's not a continuation then I could care less what this new manga will be about


----------



## Justice (Oct 4, 2014)

I swear, if this isn't a continuation, I'm going to be sooooooo salty.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 4, 2014)

If this is a continuation then lets just use the same thread.


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2014)

Lots of "if" floating around


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 4, 2014)

ITS a continuation, Ishida is just toying with the fans making them believe he is doing another manga.

It can be as good as current OP or as current Nardo Shippuden, deux ex machina incoming for Kaneki.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2014)

What the ****

I just caught up and suddenly it's over?

NO. NO. NO. NO. NO.

..

Right? 

This can't be true.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 4, 2014)

So the manga will return in 2 weeks, the hiatus sure was short as hell. 

Predictions? I already mentiond Kaneki brought back in a bullshit way, Amon not really dead, and Hide being confirmed dead


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't want Hide to be dead


----------



## Ghost (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't take this anxiety


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 4, 2014)

Ishida better not be fucking trolling us here because that silhouette looks exactly like Ken Kaneki.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2014)

i just don't get that if it is a tg related thing, why he needs to make another manga and not just let us be able to tell it's a timeskip


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't understand it either. The suppense is killing me tho


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 4, 2014)

OS said:


> i just don't get that if it is a tg related thing, why he needs to make another manga and not just let us be able to tell it's a timeskip



marketing scheme?

Hearing that a series that was rising in popularity suddenly ended may have called more attention to it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 4, 2014)

Ishida coming back just went Nardo is close to ending, killing nardo it will be an incredible feat for Ishida.


----------



## OS (Oct 4, 2014)

they are in different magazines though


----------



## hehey (Oct 4, 2014)

If its a new manga i won't read it

Tokyo Ghouls bullshit downer ending left me sour, he might end whatever new manga he writes like that as well and I would rather not have to deal with such dissapointment.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Ishida better not be fucking trolling us here because that silhouette looks exactly like Ken Kaneki.





OS said:


> i just don't get that if it is a tg related thing, why he needs to make another manga and not just let us be able to tell it's a timeskip





starr said:


> I don't understand it either. The suppense is killing me tho


----------



## Quuon (Oct 4, 2014)

If Tokyo Ghoul doesn't come back I'll just


----------



## Butcher (Oct 4, 2014)

Even if I did drop this around the end, I'm still game to try a brand new series that isn't TG related.

Ishida has potential.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 4, 2014)

I agree, if his heart isn't in it anymore no point in dragging it out.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 4, 2014)

His heart isnt into it after 14 volumes? You think he is Togashi or what? lol.

In 2 weeks TG will be back, hope Ishida at least his art, which worse than the the likes of SNK, Magi.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> In 2 weeks TG will be back, hope Ishida at least his art, which worse than the the likes of SNK, Magi.



What are you smokin'

That stuff's beautiful


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2014)

hehey said:


> If its a new manga i won't read it
> 
> Tokyo Ghouls bullshit downer ending left me sour, he might end whatever new manga he writes like that as well and I would rather not have to deal with such dissapointment.



I second this post


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 4, 2014)

OS said:


> they are in different magazines though



Not only that, they're different target demographics and their magazines are owned by the same parent companies.  TG literally can't kill Naruto.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 4, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> His heart isnt into it after 14 volumes? You think he is Togashi or what? lol.
> 
> In 2 weeks TG will be back, hope Ishida at least his art, which worse than the the likes of SNK, Magi.



That is a considerable amount of work, I have seen complacency grow in writers over shorter periods of time.

All I am saying is if he didn't want to continue TG anymore I would be fine with it and would look forward to his next work.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 5, 2014)

Quuon said:


> If Tokyo Ghoul doesn't come back I'll just



Exactly my thoughts. They would have to put me on suicide watch if I don't get word of sequel in a minute.


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2014)

^           stahp


----------



## Robin (Oct 5, 2014)

We're getting a mystery manga? 

it'll be adventures of Arima the centipede  

*Spoiler*: __ 










Kaneki's death was inevitable. He abandoned his and the story's morals.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 5, 2014)

no! kaneki lives.


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2014)

he's not gone!!!


----------



## Robin (Oct 5, 2014)

I know I miss him too  hope he returns


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 5, 2014)

Lets hope if he does come back, he would end up being batshit insane when it comes to dealing with the ghoul investigators.


----------



## santanico (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm hope he's a bit more sane and less mentally damaged. Therapy for Kaneki!


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 5, 2014)

he willl return as a suitcase


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 5, 2014)

I just hope to God that silhouette is Kaneki and not fuckin Arima. Sweet Jesus that would be terrible...


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2014)

When should the announcement be out?


----------



## OS (Oct 7, 2014)

in 4 days about


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2014)

Optimists take this round.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2014)

can't wait.


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2014)

Someone translated those two pages :

*Spoiler*: __ 





> pic 1:
> 'Some months ago…when you were put in charge of 'squinx', the chief said'
> 'Create a ghoul investigator that surpasses Arima Kishou'
> 
> ...


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 10, 2014)

I liked the fucked up ending but this is awesome news too.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2014)

tag spoilers and spoiler discussions.


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

Omg omg


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

All I gotta say is that if this new manga has left out Kaneki or any of the original characters, I'm going to rage hard


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd actually like more if Kaneki remains dead. He has fitting tragic end to his life and his case displays how harsh reality of the world is. His initial wish to change the world seemed very naive and unrealistic.


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

No it would be completely stupid and pointless


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2014)

We should all be saying "Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssss"


----------



## Garcher (Oct 10, 2014)

All my yes.


----------



## Justice (Oct 10, 2014)

I will save my yes until Kaneki is alive.


----------



## Godpachi (Oct 10, 2014)

"New" main character is such a cutie pie.


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

^die


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2014)

kaneki will return


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 10, 2014)

Bobop said:


>



FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK YES FUCK FUCK FUCKING YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 10, 2014)

Please God let Kaneki get revived...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 10, 2014)

Goddamnit...such a relief to see this announcement. I'm just glad I won't have to fly out to Japan and give the mangaka Jason-level torture until he continued it lol...


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 10, 2014)

Manga's back and Studio Pierrot has their new anime to use when Naruto is done


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 10, 2014)

I think i saw some shots of the sequel?


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

wad said:


> wait so the new MC is literally a humanized quinque...who is an investigator
> 
> who has some kind of father/son relationship with arima?
> 
> ...



no no..no 



btw, fuck you arima


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2014)

arima da besto though


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

he's a hax pos


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 10, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Goddamnit...such a relief to see this announcement. I'm just glad I won't have to fly out to Japan and give the mangaka Jason-level torture until he continued it lol...



:rofl Its because all the death threats he was getting from me and others. Did not expect the guy to cave in so easily. But all is good, at least its confirmed we will get more carnage!


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2014)

embrace the autism starr-kun


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 10, 2014)

It was predictable, Ishida comes back the week Nardo announces its end, he wants to steal a good chunk of Nardos fanbase to threat One Piece.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2014)

they are not human quinques they are what the espada are to aizen


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 10, 2014)

A sequel thank god Ishida didn't just leave us hanging like that but where was it confirmed that there is a new main character?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 10, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> It was predictable, Ishida comes back the week Nardo announces its end, he wants to steal a good chunk of Nardos fanbase to threat One Piece.



Who can put a dent into OP?I mean really.


----------



## Robin (Oct 10, 2014)

Is TG that popular? I think SnK has better chances of stealing fanbases.


----------



## Drakor (Oct 10, 2014)

wad said:


> wait so the new MC is literally a humanized quinque...who is an investigator
> 
> who has some kind of father/son relationship with arima?
> 
> ...


It's likely they took his Kakuhou out of the suitcase and implanted it into this human known as Haise, especially if Kanou's research was discovered. They have to actively keep the Kakuhou alive and preserved by feeding it RC to keep their quinques functional so its just all the more likely the new strike team is man-made.

I have to wonder though, did the CCG trust this guy since he's a die hard investigator? Giving a Kakuja's kakuhou would be very dangerous should he go rogue


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 10, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Who can put a dent into OP?I mean really.



SNK maybe if they reach the 2 million mark in Sales per Volume, there needs to be at least 2 more SNK to threaten OP, TG is one, TF can be the other one despite the horrible censorship in the anime.


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> A sequel thank god Ishida didn't just leave us hanging like that but where was it confirmed that there is a new main character?


The main cover has someone called "Sasaki Haise" as the main character who honestly resembles Kaneki way too much.

I don't think it's a new guy, I believe he's a brainwashed or amnesiac Kaneki with a new identity.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 10, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> Is TG that popular? I think SnK has better chances of stealing fanbases.



Well people jump at stories with no slice of life, moe, high school settings these days.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> The main cover has someone called "Sasaki Haise" as the main character who honestly resembles Kaneki way too much.
> 
> I don't think it's a new guy, I believe he's a brainwashed or amnesiac Kaneki with a new identity.



It seems like the whole Baam=Viole type of thing from Tower of God. 
They'll introduce the character as a new one despite it obviously still being Kaneki.


----------



## Robin (Oct 10, 2014)

Man I can't handle all this teasing    is it really our Kaneki or not


----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2014)

my dick will explode if sasaki is really kaneki. i would be so happy.

tfw chinese cartoon being continued is best news for you in a while


----------



## Dark Dragon (Oct 10, 2014)

Kaneki NEEDS to come back alive...somehow...TOUKA HAS FAITH IN HIM

But I can't really think of a plausible scenario of Kaneki being alive. Arima would not allow a dangerous ghoul like Kaneki to live


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

if it's a brainwashed Kaneki...then I'm Koo with that


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

saikyou said:


> embrace the autism starr-kun



oh I've been accepted autism


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 10, 2014)

should have just went with the better main char one eyed 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Amon


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2014)

i think this should go in the popular manga section


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2014)

OS said:


> i think this should go in the popular manga section



Mmhm. Along with Nanatsu no Taizai.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2014)

fuck nnt. Overrated stuff right there.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 10, 2014)

starr said:


> if it's a brainwashed Kaneki...then I'm Koo with that



I'm just afraid the way he becomes un-brainwashed is during a killing blow vs Touka. Holy fuck that would make me rage (or vs Amon...but to a much lesser extent).

Goddamnit I can't wait for this! Just turned this unbearably long, shitty work week into awesome hype city.


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

so we'll know for sure by the 16th??


----------



## Selva (Oct 10, 2014)

Imperial Scan is picking the sequel up so we should expect the chapter pretty soon I'm assuming. Tho, the full script was already posted and translated by some good souls on tumblr.


SkitZoFrenic said:


> I'm just afraid the way he becomes un-brainwashed is during a killing blow vs Touka. Holy fuck that would make me rage (or vs Amon...but to a much lesser extent).


That would be awesome


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> Imperial Scan is picking the sequel up so we should expect the chapter pretty soon I'm assuming. Tho, the full script was already posted and translated by some good souls on tumblr.
> *
> That would be awesome*



No...no goddamn you!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2014)

OS said:


> fuck nnt. Overrated stuff right there.



At least it's consistent unlike Tokyo Ghoul. 
It's also just a fuckton of fun.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 10, 2014)

Yay for mother-fucking-Kaneki if he returns. Even if not as MC.

And which day and month is the 46th issue?



LordPerucho said:


> SNK maybe if they reach the 2 million mark in Sales per Volume, there needs to be at least 2 more SNK to threaten OP, TG is one, TF can be the other one despite the horrible censorship in the anime.



TF stands for?


----------



## Robin (Oct 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> That would be awesome


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 10, 2014)

OS said:


> fuck nnt. Overrated stuff right there.



And TG isnt overrated? , its quality hasnt even reached Prime Nardos.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2014)

Tokyo ghoul is like Xenogears

Except its narrative requires  way less of a knowledge base to comprehend. All it requires is careful reading, good understanding of the heavy visual symbolism in the mnaga and knowing about tarrot cards. The mangaka foreshadows everything. He completely executed on his manga's concept of "tragedy" flawlessly. 

In the first chapter alone, practically everything relevant gets foreshadowed. Centipedes, Kaneki's inner crisis between his mother's wickedness, to( this applies to both Rize and his actual real mother,given the revelations he had in chapter 140. He's just like him mum after all) Takatsuki Sen's relevance to the overall narrative, to the whole thematic symbolism that carries this manga throughout. We see it with Uta's mask designs ( masks are how you tell which faction a character ultimately belongs to in the "Helter Skelter" war that Pierrot creates.

Kaneki Ken lived a life of sorrow. He was little more than a puppet in everyone else's hands. A skillful puppet that lasted far longer than expected but a puppet none the less. Greatly so to Pierrot's amusement.

Kaneki tried living as a human but he learned of his own naive weakness. So he tried living as a ghoul, that brought him to the edge of insanity, but it also brought him clarity. Like the character in the Black Goat Egg he couldnt escape the nature he so hated in his mother, as he reconciled with himself, he "died". The ghoul in him never left Volume 14. That is why Tokyo Ghoul ended. Kaneki's story along with it. A triumphant tragedy that brought back the curtain on what this twisted world truly is. 

And now he is reborn. As Sakaki Haise.  Hide sent Kaneki towards Arima for a reason

And you guys should know, this manga has HEAVY subtext regarding EVERYTHING. Yomo dislikes Ittori screwing around with Kaneki the first time they meet for a reason, she was manipulating him, putting him in danger, all the way through.  So was Uta and Nico. Kaneki should have listened to his suspicions 

I mean just look at what this friend did with the last page of the manga. (See you next time suitcase-kun!! lmao!!)


*Spoiler*: __ 







Right there with the suitcase. Its this guy 







He planned this shit. Chapter 72 is called halfway for a reason 

TG is novel quality. One of the best things I've read in quite a while. 

Ishida is a highly observant trolling bastard. If there is one thing this manga has been, its be consistent.From character development to the plot structure,narrative progression and  heavy usage of underlying symbolism mixed with foreshadowing.

I'll forever love this manga for giving us a chapter that nails the effects of alchohol on people. Especially women and their quirky psychology .  (Seriously those Amon and Akira chapters were great. Dont put the anaconda in the crazy,mates)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 10, 2014)

Besides what are you guys talking about SNK for? The manga cant even keep its plotline straight. 

At least it had a good anime though. That's its only redeeming quality

NNT I have to read, Magi is good enough to try and get that one piece money I guess


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2014)

i think people can agree with me that magi took a hard fall after timeskip


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 10, 2014)

Dark Dragon said:


> Kaneki NEEDS to come back alive...somehow...TOUKA HAS FAITH IN HIM
> 
> But I can't really think of a plausible scenario of Kaneki being alive. Arima would not allow a dangerous ghoul like Kaneki to live



If I can remember, but didn't doctor Kanou say that he plans to bring Kaneki back using One-Eyes corpse. Maybe he is the new character under a different name and identity.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2014)

I think they meant they wanted another one eye experiment on kaneki's level. Like when people say, "There will never be another jordan." Something along those lines


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

need..more..info...


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

love...you...


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2014)

Enough to rep me?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 10, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Tokyo ghoul is like Xenogears
> 
> Except its narrative requires  way less of a knowledge base to comprehend. All it requires is careful reading, good understanding of the heavy visual symbolism in the mnaga and knowing about tarrot cards. The mangaka foreshadows everything. He completely executed on his manga's concept of "tragedy" flawlessly.
> 
> ...




So what you're saying is...



Then I would have to agree. 



OS said:


> i think people can agree with me that magi took a hard fall after timeskip




*Spoiler*: __ 



 You're just upset Ren Gyokuen died and I am too well if this sticks


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

OS said:


> Enough to rep me?



don't push it


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

Palm Siberia said:


> So what you're saying is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i actually did not know that happened. I dropped the manga near the end of the flashback


----------



## Quuon (Oct 11, 2014)

Omfg.

Tokyo Ghoul is back?!


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 11, 2014)

Need full HD versions of these nao!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 11, 2014)

The wait for the new material is too much to bear!

[youtube]VWqt4bvj5wE[/youtube]


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2014)

There was a Tokyo Ghoul secret event yesterday. A PV for Tokyo Ghoul:re and the new season of the anime were shown. Ishida drew something pretty nice too (with a note wishing for people to enjoy the event):

*Spoiler*: __ 





Not my pic. Got it from baidu.




And in case some people don't know, the manga has been licensed.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

Nightwish said:


> Need full HD versions of these nao!



Not only hd versions, need them without the numbers


----------



## Nanja (Oct 11, 2014)

Do we know anything about a potential sequel yet? Preferably with Ken. 

The story and ending works pretty masterfully if the author was intending for it to be the tragedy it was set up to be.  I'd rather this ending over a new protagonist in some spin-off for example. Protagonist shifts blow too much


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

I heard you guys wanted RAWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSs


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

Selva said:


> There was a Tokyo Ghoul secret event yesterday. A PV for Tokyo Ghoul:re and the new season of the anime were shown. Ishida drew something pretty nice too (with a note wishing for people to enjoy the event):
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





OS said:


> I heard you guys wanted RAWWWWWWWWSSSSSSSSs


 what does this all mean.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 11, 2014)

c'mon man no one cares about these new shitters.

Pretty disappointing first chap.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 11, 2014)

Good chapter, Sasaki in 1 chapter is already more entertaining than Kaneki.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> c'mon man no one cares about these new shitters.
> 
> Pretty disappointing first chap.


It's build up, lol. Every series that has a new start starts slow



LordPerucho said:


> Good chapter, Sasaki in 1 chapter is already more entertaining than Kaneki.



implying they aren't the same person.


Idk if it was mentioned before, but in the final tg chapter when the suitcase was shown, the kanji next to it weren't random sounds but actually said

"Ha I se"


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 11, 2014)

OS said:


> It's build up, lol. Every series that has a new start starts slow



and my point is that's it's a really badly done one.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome news

Thanks for letting me know Selva


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> and my point is that's it's a really badly done one.



HOW???? It's only 1 chapter!!


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

sasaki looks so much like kaneki


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2014)

wad said:


> wait so the new MC is literally a humanized quinque...who is an investigator
> 
> who has some kind of father/son relationship with arima?
> 
> ...



b4 spoilers
im a prophet
rip


----------



## Ghost (Oct 11, 2014)

based wad **


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2014)

also kaneki will eventually take control over sasaki somehow

he is already destined to return to anteiku

this whole business with the manga ending, then restarting with new MC

is for ultimate shock factor to increase the manga's popularity, author is clever


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 11, 2014)

OS said:


> HOW???? It's only 1 chapter!!



the chapter itself like this one chap that came out is badly done. What are you not getting?

the chars are all pretty bad aside from Sasaki who is mediocre, the only good part was the chat with Akira, the reveal about them being "humans" who use ghoul powers wasn't anything special or bombastic. Nothing gripping like the first chap of the original manga.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 11, 2014)

people start making predictions how many chapters till kaneki's return


----------



## Godpachi (Oct 11, 2014)

ARIMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-SAAAAAAAAAN~ 

Urie is my new favourite character. I can't wait to see more interactions between him and Shirazu. "Rest in peace." A+++.

Haise is such a cutie pie and so is Tooru and Saiko!! I am loving this squad and can't wait to follow their stories. 

Why did Torso remind me of my Shuu-chan tho?


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

ugh                              .


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 11, 2014)

Seems like the series might be going for a lighter more action oriented tone now.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> the chapter itself like this one chap that came out is badly done. What are you not getting?
> 
> the chars are all pretty bad aside from Sasaki who is mediocre, the only good part was the chat with Akira, the reveal about them being "humans" who use ghoul powers wasn't anything special or bombastic. Nothing gripping like the first chap of the original manga.



he doesn't have to lure you into the manga, of course it's not going to be as gripping.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 11, 2014)

OS said:


> It's build up, lol. Every series that has a new start starts slow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he is, then Ishida better give a good explanation how he survived and not pull a Mashima(survived because he is lolKaneki).


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

He has high regen powers so who knows


----------



## Esket (Oct 11, 2014)

I really hope Sasaki is not Kaneki, that will just ruin it for me. How could he survive being impale through the head?


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 11, 2014)

Well if Sasaki is Kaneki he has clearly been through a lot as they don't seem to have the exact same personality.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 11, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Good chapter, Sasaki in 1 chapter is already more entertaining than Kaneki.



Here we go.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm bias so I just hope Kaneki is still alive somehow


----------



## Ghost (Oct 11, 2014)

Kaneki already survived the first hit to the head and he has high level regeneration.


----------



## Vitriol (Oct 11, 2014)

Esket said:


> I really hope Sasaki is not Kaneki, that will just ruin it for me. How could he survive being impale through the head?



Kaneki's already shown to have high regen feats, he may have noro-level potential I guess.


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2014)

Haise's puns  what a dork <3
Interesting first chapter. What happened to poor Tsukiyama?


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

why does ishida keep advertising for kaneki??!!


----------



## Vitriol (Oct 11, 2014)

starr said:


> why does ishida keep advertising for kaneki??!!



I wonder


----------



## Ghost (Oct 11, 2014)

starr said:


> why does ishida keep advertising for kaneki??!!



faith my friend

kaneki-sama will return to us


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

I kinda like these new guys, but I'm still too hung up on the originals


----------



## Selva (Oct 11, 2014)

C'mon, Haise is Kaneki. I'm just waiting for the manga confirmation of this


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm keeping my expectations low..for now


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

also, i dont know if anyone noticed but one of the QUINKES(what i'll call them by) Was eating chips. So I'm guessing they aren't like kaneki.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 11, 2014)

Where the fuck is Kaneki?


----------



## Quuon (Oct 11, 2014)

There's no way in hell Haise isn't Kaneki.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

Ikr? Kaneki first had black hair, then white hair, and now there is a new mc with grey hair. Like, you ain't foolin us


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 11, 2014)

Interesting 1st chapter I guess. Let's be honest though people...Haise is clearly fuckin Kaneki. The "Father/Son" thing between him and Arima ("do you really think he sees me that way?"), Haise lent him a book (hmmm...wonder who the author could be?), the fuckin exact goddamn appearance/build of him, and the fact that he also leads a group of halflings that are a new force for the CCG. It isn't a question of whether Haise is Kaneki, it is how the events unfolded after Kaneki's "death" that lead to this event. Also, if it it somehow confirmed that this is 2-3 years after the end of TG...then Haise's age 22 helps confirm this.

This seems much more lighthearted than normal TG (though TG did have it's joking moments). I don't like...HATE Haise or anything (in fact, his interactions with Akira were pretty nice...he totally wants to give her the D), it's just that I so desperately want the real Kaneki to return. It will be kind of interesting how he will cope with now having two groups tied to him once his return happens. He likely won't abandon his CCG Squad, but how will things work with Touka & co. in that scenario? Oh well, in due time...

A̶l̶s̶o̶.̶.̶.̶w̶h̶y̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶H̶i̶n̶a̶m̶i̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶A̶y̶a̶t̶o̶?̶ ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶l̶a̶s̶t̶ ̶w̶e̶ ̶s̶a̶w̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶h̶e̶ ̶w̶a̶s̶ ̶b̶l̶e̶e̶d̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶o̶u̶t̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶g̶r̶o̶u̶n̶d̶ ̶d̶e̶s̶p̶e̶r̶a̶t̶e̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶f̶o̶o̶d̶.̶ ̶I̶ ̶w̶o̶n̶d̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶o̶w̶ ̶t̶h̶o̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶w̶o̶ ̶m̶e̶t̶.̶.̶.̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶w̶h̶y̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶y̶ ̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶w̶o̶r̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶o̶g̶e̶t̶h̶e̶r̶?̶


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

ok people seem to not wanna put together why hinami is with ayato

1. Ayato was seen at the end of 143 holding the black rabbit mask
2. Hinami at the end was holding eto's card which was given to her to call eto whenever she needed help
3. Eto is leading aogiri
4. Ayato works with aogiri.

Conclusion

Hinami is now working with aogiri and with ayato


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 11, 2014)

OS said:


> ok people seem to not wanna put together why hinami is with ayato
> 
> 1. Ayato was seen at the end of 143 holding the black rabbit mask
> 2. Hinami at the end was holding eto's card which was given to her to call eto whenever she needed help
> ...



Ah...he was holding the mask...that makes more sense (lol, I clearly am fuckin blind, thought he was bleeding). Though, the last we saw of Hinami, she was clearly with Banjou. Does that imply that both of them are working for Aogiri (or rather that Banjou is now working for them again as well?)


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

he probably is. I think he said he'd be taking care of her


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 11, 2014)

Read that new chapter
Haise is def Kaneki


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't wait until everything finally reveals itself


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> the chapter itself like this one chap that came out is badly done. What are you not getting?
> 
> the chars are all pretty bad aside from Sasaki who is mediocre, the only good part was the chat with Akira, the reveal about them being "humans" who use ghoul powers wasn't anything special or bombastic. Nothing gripping like the first chap of the original manga.



Does the chapter need to be gripping?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2014)

gorgeous 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2014)

So I was think back in the last arc and I got to thinking that the whole v14 symbolism referred to the "ghoul" version of kaneki.  So no more white hair kaneki.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 11, 2014)

The art is soooo different, it's going to take some time to get used to


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2014)

Art isnt that different.


Anyway, great new chapter. Really enjoyed Akira and Sasaki's interactions, they were weirdly perfect. Fills in a bit of gaps here and there.
So from what I can see, ghouls had their kagune implanted in humans, but they're not exactly ghouls? Definitely not a one eye'd ghoul like kaneki. Related to Arima and all that.
But is sakaki,kaneki? I mean he's eating Naan now. He's obviously like the other quinckes now, but he seems like Kaneki to me. Was he modified again? Explains the white and black hair. I want to see him bring out his kagune. He obviously is following those 13 clauses because he doesnt want to see the end of the ghouls ya lil shit. You have much to learn kusogaki urie-kun.

The jokes were amusing as were the newbies interactions. Urie stole kaneki's old hair lmao.2 year time skip confirmed.  Hinami is 16, Touka is 19, Haise is 22 , Tsukiyama is dead apparently and Akira Mado is 24

Akira's comments about the current CCG(Or Commission of Counter Ghoul Strike Force as I like to call them) does provoke me to wonder what the hell they're doing in the background.
BAH I want to know what happened to Amon badly. What does he know.... what are they up to?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2014)

Kaneki learned the ghoul side of himself but the ghoul died. Is probably hibernating now.

Tragedy next to the blue sky as they say.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Does the chapter need to be gripping?


No, but it does need to set the tone so you know what you are going to expect and unfortunately, it did not, until the end.  It was quite disorganized in terms of pacing.  I have faith that Ishida is going to do a better job, but this first chapter was quite underwhelming


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2014)

I dunno, the chapter set quite a tone to me. 

Kaneki got replaced with a guy who's to lenient on his underlings who do things in a rather disorganized manner. 

That the theme of the chapter, the back drop to introduce every character with added extra stuff to explain ghouls to the noobs and slight hinting about where things are going. 

Akira was in the middle to give us some insight into whats gone on the past two years and who Sakaki is as a character.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

I want to see what Touka has been up too. probably in college already. I hope Tsukiyama is still around,  he was a nut case but I valued his character...and his obsession with Kaneki


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 11, 2014)

If for some reason Amon comes back as a ghoul, hope Ishida gives him a Michael Myers character.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

more like "Jason"


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 11, 2014)

wheres the chapter


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I dunno, the chapter set quite a tone to me.
> 
> Kaneki got replaced with a guy who's to lenient on his underlings who do things in a rather disorganized manner.
> 
> ...



To each his own mang


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 11, 2014)

starr said:


> more like "Jason"



If its like the real Jason Voorhees and not a 1-dimensional guy like Yamori, then I agree.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

Jason Vorhees _was_ one dimensional lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 12, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Art isnt that different.
> 
> 
> Anyway, great new chapter. Really enjoyed Akira and Sasaki's interactions, they were weirdly perfect. Fills in a bit of gaps here and there.
> ...



When/where was that confirmed?



Also, don't think this has been posted yet. Can anyone translate the stuff in the second half?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_1aEI2NhM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2014)

Holy ****, they went all out with that PV

It seems it will cover the rest of the manga until TG:Re.
Which is funny because the anime is called TG:Re too.

Inb4TG:Re:Re2016

Edit: Now I'm not sure if that was even an anime PV. I have never seen a manga PV before though, so please give me a break.


----------



## hehey (Oct 12, 2014)

Where is Kaneki!!!???


----------



## Robin (Oct 12, 2014)

Sasaki.. so cute  


Also... Sasaki is not Kaneki, he is his own person. I'm thinking if Kaneki does return, his come back will be with a blast. It will shake the foundations of the world 



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Also, don't think this has been posted yet. Can anyone translate the stuff in the second half?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_1aEI2NhM8[/YOUTUBE]



that looks like a fan made preview of the new manga. Anime previews always have footage from the anime shown, that's why it's a preview.


the chap is on batoto btw, if ppl still wondering.


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2014)

well it's a manga trailer for the manga tho, offically


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2014)

kaneki is NOT dead bitches


----------



## Selva (Oct 12, 2014)

starr said:


> kaneki is NOT dead bitches


That's the spirit


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul novel
These are brief, secondhand summaries of a blog post about the first novel. Here is the post; there’s a lot of information there that I skipped. When I got the novels, I looked up this sort of thing to decide which parts I wanted to read (…the tsukiyama parts…) so maybe this will be helpful to people who might want to get or translate the novel to see which parts they like.

First one: Hide gets approached by the college Occult Club who thinks Kaneki is a ghoul. He gets attacked by an occult researcher who turns out to be a ghoul. Hide covers for Kaneki, probably knows he’s a ghoul by now.

The second story is about Touka and Yoriko getting into a fight. Touka makes her a bento to make things up to her.

Third: exhaustively summarized previously.

Fourth: the musician ghoul Hide met in chapter one comes to Tokyo to make his way in the world. Tsukiyama attacks him at one point because reasons, the Anteiku crowd saves him.

Fifth: Kaneki, Touka, and Hinami go to the library. Hinami has a boy she likes but he makes fun of her? She gets harassed by some people, the boy sees and gets Kaneki and Touka. The boy also sees Touka’s eyes change and knows she’s a ghoul; his dad is an inspector, but because of this, he learns that some ghouls are good and he doesn’t report them.

Sixth: story about Yoshida Kazuo, who is in the fitness club. Idek what this is about.

-tumblr


----------



## Selva (Oct 13, 2014)

Nightwish said:


> Need full HD versions of these nao!


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 13, 2014)

Fuck these new characters.

Not reading this series, no matter how good it is til, Kaneki, Amon, Suzuya, or Touka come back.  I'll pop into this thread every now and then to check.  I don't like that we got a completely new MC instead of the story centering on any of the established ones.  Hell, if we had to follow an Investigator, and Amon and Suzuya were out of commission, why not follow Akira?  And then to have Akira show up anyway.  Why? 

And the reveal that these new Investigators are humans with Ghoul abilities...?  That was so ho hum to me, I actually scoffed when I read it.  The most shocking page for me was one of the first, if the not the first, that showed Hinami was with Ayato.  I was like "OMGWTFBBQ?!".  And then the rest of the chapter proceeded to confuse and disappoint me.

And why are people saying Sasaki is Kaneki?  Sasaki actually has a _history_.  He _can't_ be Kaneki.  Mind you, I dunno if I'd be opposed to it if it turned out like that.  Sasaki, by himself, is likable but as a replacement for Kaneki (after all the development he got?)?  No.  No, it just doesn't work for me.  I don't doubt that Ishida will create a compelling story, but I'm too hung up on the old characters and their dangling plot lines to fully embrace this new batch.  Hence, my gut reaction to the chapter--

Fuck.  These.  New.  Characters.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh god, I cant look at tht avatar for long. Its weird.....


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2014)

Did Tayimus even read the chapter? Lol


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't blame you one single bit. but I do have some hope that Ishida has not forgotten about the originals NOR Kaneki. btw, we didn't learn much about Sasaki's "history".


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 13, 2014)

starr said:


> I don't blame you one single bit. but I do have some hope that Ishida has not forgotten about the originals NOR Kaneki. *btw, we didn't learn much about Sasaki's "history"*.



Sure we did...we learned he has some sort of father/son relationship with Arima, we learned he is a halfling...and we learned he is actually a brainwashed Kaneki


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2014)

well besides the obvious


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 13, 2014)

OS said:


> Did Tayimus even read the chapter? Lol



I did.  The middle paragraph of my post should have clued you into that



starr said:


> I don't blame you one single bit. but I do have some hope that Ishida has not forgotten about the originals NOR Kaneki. btw, we didn't learn much about Sasaki's "history".



By "history", I mean his career in the CCG.  I don't think there's been a timeskip, at least not a big one since Hinami, Ayato, & Akira don't look much different.  Yet Sasaki is familiar with Akira and was even given his own squad.  He _had_ to have been hunting Ghouls for a _while_ and had been _good_ at it.  

Yet, I'm supposed to believe word hadn't got out (at least to Anteiku) of a dangerous _gray_-haired, Investigator with one red eye?  Even though word travels FAST in the TG universe?  With how infamous Kaneki got (in just a few months!), I'm supposed to believe no one made the connection between Sasaki and Kaneki?  I'm supposed to believe Touka (at the very LEAST) wouldn't investigate this news?  C'mon, everyone and their moms knew who the really dangerous people (Ghouls _and_ Investigators) were in this universe.

No, the most logical explanation IMO for Sasaki's uncanny resemblance to Kaneki is that it's just a coincidence.  Ishida just playing tricks on the reader to get the reader instantly interested (which many are) and Sasaki's red eye is really only the result of a _recent_ experiment.  It looks too OBVIOUS that Sasaki is Kaneki, therefore I don't believe he is.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 13, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I did.  The middle paragraph of my post should have clued you into that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"I heard about you people, and well...especially about _you_.

I take this to mean the CCG are aware of his past (ie, Kaneki being turned into Haise), though they might not fully understand the exact situation surrounding "Haise" and his past (only the elite/top people in the CCG know...possibly only Arima + Big Boss might be the only ones who truly know he is Kaneki). They probably just know that unlike his experimental team, Haise was once a ghoul that fought against the CCG, thus causing potential animosity.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 13, 2014)

>Occum's razor

"Fuck that, I refuse to shave"


----------



## OS (Oct 13, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> *I did.*  The middle paragraph of my post should have clued you into that





> I don't think there's been a timeskip



Kek, you didn't read it obviously.



> at least not a big one since Hinami, Ayato, & Akira don't look much different.



3 yrs



> Yet Sasaki is familiar with Akira and was even given his own squad.  He _had_ to have been hunting Ghouls for a _while_ and had been _good_ at it.


yeah it's been a few months that he's gotten to know her.


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2014)

yeah what everyone else said. but if you refuse to believe or stay interested, that's fine too


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 13, 2014)

@*OS*:  Before I get into a meaningless quote war (which I am _very_ good at) with you, please tell me how it serves me to convince you that I read the chapter.

Although, I must admit I didn't read any character _say_ how much time has passed...so I didn't know bout the timeskip and just went with how the characters look.  So thank you for enlightening me (This is only part sarcasm).  Still doesn't change what I said.

@*SkitZoFrenic*:  I thought of that.  Which is why I mostly spoke from the Ghouls' point of view, which doesn't mesh too well with the CCG's side of things in my eyes.  Then compound that with the fact it'd be waaay too obvious for Sasaki to be Ken.  I automatically discount things that are too obvious.

Imagine my shock when I found out Tobi was Obito...

@*starr*:  Whoa whoa whoa, hold on there cowboy, I never said I wasn't interested.  I said til I see certain characters, I wouldn't be reading.  That doesn't equal no interest.  And not believing Sasaki is Kaneki doesn't mean I wouldn't _like_ the idea.


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2014)

whoa well your post says otherwise  

moving on~

are we going to have weekly updates from now on?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you for stating your opinion.  And yes, let's move on

I don't believe the schedule has changed so you _should_ be good with weekly releases.


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2014)

phew! thanks for that info


----------



## Selva (Oct 14, 2014)

I honestly enjoyed the first chapter a lot. I like the new characters, I loved Akira so I'm glad there's going to be some focus on her in this manga, Haise (or Kaneki, however you wanna call him ) is an interesting little fella. I can't wait to see more of him, how he's going to control his team together, I'm waiting for his inevitable meeting with his papa Arima. The new ghoul Torso (or Tsukiyama? that 'ah my lover' part rubbed me the wrong way) looks interesting too. Not to mention Ayato and Hinami being together and what this all mean in the end. The other characters are definitely going to show up sooner or later.

It was a good setup for more to come in the future and for that I liked it.


----------



## Mdri (Oct 14, 2014)

Chapter was indeed interesting, as well as Haise seemed like a good character at this point. But hopefully Kaneki will return, shit just isn't the same without him.


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2014)

someone pointed something interesting out. Instead of "chapter 1" it's labeled "bone 1" does this mean it ends at 103 bones or 206


----------



## Ghost (Oct 15, 2014)

^ holy shit. is ishida going full ishida


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2014)

Mdri said:


> Chapter was indeed interesting, as well as Haise seemed like a good character at this point. But hopefully Kaneki will return,* shit just isn't the same without him*.



it isn't


----------



## Ghost (Oct 15, 2014)

chapter 2 when?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm making a Tokyo Ghoul FC. If anyone is interested in helping me give me a vm or pm.


----------



## Robin (Oct 15, 2014)

Tay: Sasaki is cute, c'mon 


Saikyou: make a Kaneki FC while you're at it


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 15, 2014)

@*saikyou*:  There isn't already a Tokyo Ghoul FC?  I'm shocked and just a little dismayed at that.

@*Nice Robin*:  Sasaki's personality (so far) is likable, he _is_ cute, but I get think this because he reminds me of Kaneki.  I just think he's a Red Herring for Kaneki.  And really, when I look at Sasaki I keep thinking "Fuck you, you fucking fake ass Kaneki fucker, you!"

Of course, I wouldn't be surprised if Ishida was playing into my Genre Savvyness and completely subverted my expectations.  Wouldn't be the first time I've had to eat my words.  Again, Obito


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> Saikyou: make a Kaneki FC while you're at it


I'm just gonna hope this FC won't die immediately. Maybe after... 


Tayimus said:


> @*saikyou*:  There isn't already a Tokyo Ghoul FC?  I'm shocked and just a little dismayed at that.


Haha yep. I would have started this earlier but we weren't sure if the manga was going to continue.


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2014)

from the official tg twitter


----------



## Robin (Oct 16, 2014)

Tay: oh yeah I see, true. 


@ disgusting image: would you like some green eyeballs with that?
this comment may or may not be discriminating against eating preferences.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2014)

Check out the new Tokyo Ghoul FC. Link in my sig.


----------



## OS (Oct 16, 2014)

i don't see the point of a fan club when everyone that would be there would be here


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2014)

this thread is mostly for the latest chapter discussion and tg isn't popular enough for its own section. itd be nice if we could separate the fc into general discussion (character discussion, fan art etc) of the manga and this thread for latest chap discussion.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 16, 2014)

saikyou said:


> this thread is mostly for the latest chapter discussion and tg isn't popular enough for its own section. itd be nice if we could separate the fc into general discussion of the manga and this thread for latest chap discussion.



No.
General discussion should take place here since the more activity that goes on in this thread then the higher chance we have of getting a sub-section.


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2014)

OS said:


> i don't see the point of a fan club when everyone that would be there would be here



not really no


----------



## Selva (Oct 16, 2014)

So, should we expect some spoilers tomorrow?


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2014)

@Rica Patin

wouldn't a popular fc help with it too?


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2014)

Selva said:


> So, should we expect some spoilers tomorrow?



Hope so...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 16, 2014)

saikyou said:


> @Rica Patin
> 
> wouldn't a popular fc help with it too?



The majority of the forum doesn't really care about the fc section that much. The more activity on the main thread the better.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 17, 2014)

@Rica: there are people who exclusively post in the FC section. It's pretty big actually. Give this guy his FC; this series deserves it anyway.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 18, 2014)

OS said:


> from the official tg twitter



O-ooh


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2014)

Rize is such a creepy bitch


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 18, 2014)

It's weird but I still ship KanekiXRiz...

Though I do ship KanekiXTouka waaay more


----------



## Selva (Oct 18, 2014)

Spoilers pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3357695973


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 18, 2014)

^Wait...what?

I'm so fucking confused now


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2014)

how are you confused? Did you truly believe sasaki wasn't kaneki?


----------



## OS (Oct 18, 2014)

Mado is becoming one of those beloved dominant woman characters everyone likes


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2014)

whaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 18, 2014)

OS said:


> how are you confused? Did you truly believe sasaki wasn't kaneki?



*reads comment*

*thinks back to own comments stating "beliefs"*

*reads comment again*

*doesn't understand why comment exists*

*decides to wait til translations and scans before saying anything*


----------



## Selva (Oct 18, 2014)

More pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haise is such a cutie 










Also, summary of the chapter .


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2014)

yes he is really cute


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 18, 2014)

The Chapter 2 is out 
Link removed


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter2_ 



Hmmm...so, Serpent is killing Ghouls eh? New character, or old character (Yomo?)...hard to tell from just a quick glance. Also, with the timeline of 1 month max set for Torso, I feel it is very likely that is a character from the original series (most likely Tsukiyama as many people have been guessing). It gives this story a decent amount of time to progress as it's own entity, but a short enough time for the viewers to not feel completely detached from the original (at least imo). I don't really care too much for Urie and Shirazu's little conflict or w/e, but I am somewhat curious at least as to who this little girl is. Akira is godly as per usual though


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm trying hard to care for these new characters...I really am


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am thinking Serpent is Amon.  It would make sense since he is only hunting other ghouls and not for food source


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 18, 2014)

Canuckgirl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking Serpent is Arima.  It would make sense since he is only hunting other ghouls and not for food source




*Spoiler*: __ 



Then why would the CCG be tracking him? Surely some of the higher ups would be like "Nah guys...don't worry about this dude." It is either a new player, or someone associated with or part of Kaneki's old group that is simultaneously killing Aogiri Tree supporters, while also tracking Torso (a ghoul that is just fucking things up for everyone apparently).

EDIT: Noticed your edit of Arima -> Amon...yeah, I could potentially see that being a possibility. Amon was probably captured by Aogiri Tree...and experimented on, but how/why did he get free, and why is he specifically targeting Torso I wonder?

Also, just reread this...dear God, Haise has an RC level of 2753. What a beast lol...



And man, what is up with the clothing art (or rather lack thereof) this chapter?


The art is usually always spot on...these just somehow got through the cracks?


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 19, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



To me Amon is the only one that makes sense especially since he is not eating anyone


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 19, 2014)

Canuckgirl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> To me Amon is the only one that makes sense especially since he is not eating anyone




*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with that point. Also, there eventually needs to be some sort of catalyst to trigger Haise's memory of his previous life as Kaneki. Perhaps when the Quinckes find Torso (who I personally feel is Tsukiyama)...they will also meet up with Serpent (Amon in this scenario). Feels kinda forced, but fuck it...we need some progress on bringing Kaneki back goddamnit!


----------



## OS (Oct 19, 2014)

starr said:


> I'm trying hard to care for these new characters...I really am



>complaining about characters 2 chapters in


----------



## OS (Oct 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think that was amon, the whole "ummmmm" part doesn't seem like him. It COULD be nishiki finally not being a shitter.




as for the clothing. investigators don't wear much.


Also, that mado


----------



## Godpachi (Oct 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HIRAKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I live for this man. And Ari-san. Obviously.

I don't think I will ever tire of Cookie and Shirazu interactions. I want more. Thank you Ishida-sensei for these lovely characters. Bless.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 19, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nishiki not being a shitter...lol. As much as I would enjoy that, I truly doubt that is the case. Being a shitty is kind of his thing...


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 19, 2014)

OS said:


> >complaining about characters 2 chapters in


 Yeah, don't get the complaint, especially since chapter 2 was a really good chapter.  I remember having a hard time getting into Tokyo Ghoul and I even dropped it, but decided to give it a chance because of the anime


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 19, 2014)

Canuckgirl said:


> Yeah, don't get the complaint, especially since chapter 2 was a really good chapter.  I remember having a hard time getting into Tokyo Ghoul and I even dropped it, but decided to give it a chance because of the anime



Two chapters in but this is a continuation to a story that we were already being told.

I really don't understand the need to break up the story into two parts at the moment. Why reset the story, seemingly lighten the story's tone, and turn it into a more typical manga story?

This current gang feels a lot more formulated than the one in we had in TG. It is not unfair to question the author's decision to suddenly switch us over to this perspective.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 19, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Two chapters in but this is a continuation to a story that we were already being told.
> 
> I really don't understand the need to break up the story into two parts at the moment. Why reset the story, seemingly lighten the story's tone, and turn it into a more typical manga story?
> 
> This current gang feels a lot more formulated than the one in we had in TG. It is not unfair to question the author's decision to suddenly switch us over to this perspective.



My guess is: Money...or new magazine told him he needed to change some shit around. It's just the start...things will get back to horribly depressing in no time.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 19, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> My guess is: Money...or new magazine told him he needed to change some shit around. It's just the start...*things will get back to horribly depressing in no time*.



I laughed at this


----------



## Drakor (Oct 19, 2014)

The quinque made from Yamori's kakuhou required a 5k RC factor...Kaneki definitely had to of been above that based on his kakuja state.

Edit:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 If Haise is truly Kaneki, it makes no sense that he'd lose so many RC cells when he had extra kakuhou. Not to mention the lack of the congealed blood under the finger and toenails. High RC is needed to regenerate quickly, and while  Noroshi seemed like he was just completely filled with kakuhou... we know Kaneki and Yamori healed very fast and we had confirmation of the latters kagune manifestation


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 19, 2014)

Drakor said:


> The quinque made from Yamori's kakuhou required a 5k RC factor...Kaneki definitely had to of been above that based on his kakuja state.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well...it is possible that his RC levels got fucked once he became a Quincke. Still, it is pretty absurdly high (at least in comparison to the other members in his group)


----------



## Selva (Oct 19, 2014)

Any thought who the Serpent might be? Someone from the old cast Amon?! or someone completely new?


Drakor said:


> The quinque made from Yamori's kakuhou required a 5k RC factor...Kaneki definitely had to of been above that based on his kakuja state.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


It made me curious as well. We still don't know how Haise has been living for the last 3 years or what sort of food he eats. He requires humans or ghouls meat to build up his RC cells and I don't think he has the luxury of doing that while being an investigator.
Maybe the CCG did some other adjustments to his body to lower the RC cells somehow, to make him more human-like rather than a ghoul. His factor is still pretty high tho.

Not sure about his black toenails and nails. He probably outgrew them just like his black hair outgrew his white.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 19, 2014)

Probably Amon.


----------



## Selva (Oct 19, 2014)

That would be splendid


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2014)

OS said:


> >complaining about characters 2 chapters in





Canuckgirl said:


> Yeah, don't get the complaint, especially since chapter 2 was a really good chapter.  I remember having a hard time getting into Tokyo Ghoul and I even dropped it, but decided to give it a chance because of the anime



it's hardly a complaint  and there's nothing wrong with not feeling this chapter, so get off my case 

anyway, I hope serpent IS Amon


----------



## Tangible (Oct 19, 2014)

Drakor said:


> The quinque made from Yamori's kakuhou required a 5k RC factor...Kaneki definitely had to of been above that based on his kakuja state.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Two chapters in and you have 0 plot points or backstory right now. Of course it doesn't make sense. There are more than a few routes Ishida could go still. Chill. Did you want him to come out first chapter and go "HEY GUYS I'M KANEKI LOL. HERE IS WHAT HAPPENED IN THE TIME GAP"?


----------



## jamjamstyle (Oct 19, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Probably Amon.



It's too early for Amon. 

Also Serpent decapitated investigators, He seems to have some free will so I doubt he'd kill his former colleagues.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2014)

It was a very good chapter

I cant buy S Ghouls being a treat anymore after Yamori got fodderized, its like OP they still try to convince you Vice-Admirals are still relevant or in Nardo the Jounin being strong.

It would make sense Amon comes back as a ghoul, he saw him in that chamber getting turned into a ghoul. 

If Kaneki comes back it better have a hell of a explanation, otherwise its "BECAUSE IM ERZA" tier.


----------



## Drakor (Oct 19, 2014)

Tangible said:


> Two chapters in and you have 0 plot points or backstory right now. Of course it doesn't make sense. There are more than a few routes Ishida could go still. Chill. Did you want him to come out first chapter and go "HEY GUYS I'M KANEKI LOL. HERE IS WHAT HAPPENED IN THE TIME GAP"?


Here is the problem, you're treating what I said as if I have 100% doubt when I'm pointing out a crucial point as to why he may not be him. Ishida built RC factor as a plot point once we saw walk-in scanners, RC suppressant surgical tools and weapons, and its necessity to manifest a Kagune and reaching the evolutionary point of Kakuja.

Some people brought up how he may not have been eating as thoroughly, which might be the case considering this chapter we learn its what allows half-breeds to eat normal food before going full on Ghoul when they pass a threshold. However we have seen what happens to Ghouls who starve and how they react to others in that state.


jamjamstyle said:


> It's too early for Amon.
> 
> Also Serpent decapitated investigators, He seems to have some free will so I doubt he'd kill his former colleagues.


Stinks of Nishiki, if its someone we know based on his mannerism and the fact its a Bikaku.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 19, 2014)

jamjamstyle said:


> It's too early for Amon.
> 
> Also Serpent decapitated investigators, He seems to have some free will so I doubt he'd kill his former colleagues.



good point. though Amon could be still be a bit messed up.


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2014)

Tangible said:


> Two chapters in and you have 0 plot points or backstory right now. Of course it doesn't make sense. There are more than a few routes Ishida could go still. Chill. Did you want him to come out first chapter and go "HEY GUYS I'M KANEKI LOL. HERE IS WHAT HAPPENED IN THE TIME GAP"?



lol if anyone needs to chill it's you. chill the fuck out


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 19, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Two chapters in but this is a continuation to a story that we were already being told.
> 
> I really don't understand the need to break up the story into two parts at the moment. Why reset the story, seemingly lighten the story's tone, and turn it into a more typical manga story?
> 
> This current gang feels a lot more formulated than the one in we had in TG. It is not unfair to question the author's decision to suddenly switch us over to this perspective.


There was a time skip and they want you to keep guessing.  Revealing what happened to key figures of the prequel in the first two chapters is far too boring.  Also Ishida clearly wanted to focus on a different perspective of his world, so the sequel is about the CCG and I don't know the story has suddenly become a typical manga more than the prequel


----------



## convict (Oct 19, 2014)

So I have begun this manga and I have to say it is good stuff. But I have a question for anyone more knowledgeable than me on the subject. Perhaps it is the translations but occasionally I have trouble following the hierarchy of the CCG members. Can anyone elucidate the ranks of the CCG starting from top to bottom?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 19, 2014)

convict said:


> So I have begun this manga and I have to say it is good stuff. But I have a question for anyone more knowledgeable than me on the subject. Perhaps it is the translations but occasionally I have trouble following the hierarchy of the CCG members. Can anyone elucidate the ranks of the CCG starting from top to bottom?



I believe the order goes:

S-Class
Associate S-Class
First Class
Rank 1
Rank 2
Rank 3

Source: *WARNING: POTENTIAL SPOILERS!*


----------



## Shiny (Oct 19, 2014)

wheres my kaneki


----------



## Ghost (Oct 19, 2014)

he'll return to us!


----------



## Quuon (Oct 19, 2014)

For now on I deem this new guy Haiseneki.


----------



## OS (Oct 19, 2014)

I posted a theory a while ago that hide had knew ahead of time that kaneki was going fight arima so that last scene with him was him preparing kaneki for the fight.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 19, 2014)

kaneki's personality resembled that of jason's after he ate him and now haise's personality is a lot like hide's...


----------



## Sablés (Oct 19, 2014)

Hide was a bro.


Wonder if Tsukiyuma's gotten over Kaneki. Prolly not.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 19, 2014)

OS said:


> I posted a theory a while ago that hide had knew ahead of time that kaneki was going fight arima so that last scene with him was him preparing kaneki for the fight.



Yeah, I read that before...and I personally agree with it. Just seems too stupid given past events that Hide would have been eaten right then and there. He is still alive...and like all Part 1 characters, will appear in due time.


----------



## Selva (Oct 19, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> If Kaneki comes back it better have a hell of a explanation, otherwise its "BECAUSE IM ERZA" tier.


I think the explanation should be pretty obvious at this point. If Haise is indeed Kaneki, then Arima probably brought him back to the CCG before he dies (after seeing his potentials), he woke up with some kind of a memory loss due to his fight with Arima, the CCG probably cooked a story of how the ghouls turned him into a ghoul and that it would be better if Haise joined them as an investigator, with nowhere else to go and no memories to rely on, he accepted the offer.



OS said:


> I posted a theory a while ago that hide had knew ahead of time that kaneki was going fight arima so that last scene with him was him preparing kaneki for the fight.


I read that too. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## OS (Oct 19, 2014)

Haises personality is nothing like hides. It's a mix of his old 2 with the kindness of his first one and the strength of his 2nd one


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Two chapters in but this is a continuation to a story that we were already being told.
> 
> I really don't understand the need to break up the story into two parts at the moment. Why reset the story, seemingly lighten the story's tone, and turn it into a more typical manga story?
> 
> This current gang feels a lot more formulated than the one in we had in TG. It is not unfair to question the author's decision to suddenly switch us over to this perspective.



Because he told a tragedy and now he must tell an odyssey.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2014)

OS said:


> Haises personality is nothing like hides. It's a mix of his old 2 with the kindness of his first one and the strength of his 2nd one



^ This.

Many bookcases.


Link removed

Oh hey is that chie from the spin off novels?


----------



## Datassassin (Oct 20, 2014)

Too early to give a real multi-faceted opinion on this timeskip but either way it's somewhat jarring.

If Hide is done for...
But also if Hide somehow fucked over Kaneki...


----------



## Justice (Oct 21, 2014)

Link removed

One shot of the original manga.


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

i'm glad that the one shot wasn't how it was in the end.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 21, 2014)

This is odd.  I thought that the "Joker" Chapter was the One-Shot for the series...

Anyway, I agree with *OS*.  I like the serial much better than this One-Shot.  However, it's nice to know that some of these characters were made even before the serial.  Though, practically everyone's personality is different.  I'm glad that no matter what Kaneki and Touka were always meant to have a good friendship.  Makes my little shipper heart squee


----------



## OS (Oct 21, 2014)

joker is the one shot for tg:re


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow...that one-shot was terrible lol. So glad the characters didn't end up like that (and so glad Shinohara didn't just get foddered like that lol). That felt entirely too cartoony...like, those were almost parodies of the actual characters. Glad he decided to go in a different route...(manga Touka is best Touka!)


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 21, 2014)

OS said:


> joker is the one shot for tg:re



What?  That can't be.  TG:re is a sequel to TG.  Why would re need its own One-Shot?  And TG:Joker had a completely different Suzuya (unless Joker takes place after the timeskip and as such is canon) in it.  Are you perhaps confusing Joker with TG Jack?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2014)

Are there any better translations than the ones on Batoto? I'm catching up and my god I forgot how terrible the translations were.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2014)

I need chapter 3 ;-;


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2014)

shinohara 

suzuya


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2014)

oh my god

please tell me ken didn't just eat hide

pls


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2014)

IRIMI

ENJI

why is this happening


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2014)

;-; I know you just catching up eh?

Holy shit the spirals are obtrusive  LOL


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2014)

d-did he just kill kaneki... ._.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2014)

ay yo wtf

kaneki can't be dead

plsssss ;_;


----------



## Arcana (Oct 24, 2014)

Arima is the best ghoul investigator for a reason


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2014)

wtf 

roma, hitori and uta are bad? 

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## Sablés (Oct 24, 2014)

Blunt said:


> wtf
> 
> roma, hitori and uta are bad?
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


Link removed
Link removed

3subtle5me


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2014)

You just read a tragedy. That's whats going on.

The tale of Kaneki ken is done

The Ghoul Hunts are Over.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2014)

The Story of the Ghouls goes on and now the Odyssey can begin. 

Unless Helter Skelter and Co decide to make it a comedy

The Story of Sasaki Haise Begins


----------



## Arcana (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2014)

The first volume of Tokyo Ghoul in English is available for Pre-order btw


----------



## Blunt (Oct 24, 2014)

the fuck is this shit

i dont give a darn about these faggy new kids

give me back kaneki


----------



## OS (Oct 24, 2014)

i swear. People are hating on the new characters as if their edginess is not something associated with this manga


----------



## Esket (Oct 24, 2014)

I really want to see what Touka and Yomo are up to, couldn't care less bout the other ghouls.


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2014)

OS said:


> i swear. People are hating on the new characters as if their edginess is not something associated with this manga



get over yourself, they're entitled to their opinion


----------



## convict (Oct 24, 2014)

I've recently caught up to this and I think it is fairly obvious Sasaki is Kaneki.

- Is a human/ghoul hybrid
- Arima is his 'parent' (may have brainwashed him after supposedly killing him by striking him in the brain and mentored him from there) 
- He reads a lot of books
- Has a similar personality
- Is excessively talented just out of the blue

I am assuming I am late to the party and this is already a popular theory.


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2014)

starr said:


> get over yourself, they're entitled to their opinion



i dont care


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2014)

convict said:


> I've recently caught up to this and I think it is fairly obvious Sasaki is Kaneki.
> 
> - Is a human/ghoul hybrid
> - Arima is his 'parent' (may have brainwashed him after supposedly killing him by striking him in the brain and mentored him from there)
> ...



Kaneki needed a reboot


----------



## Selva (Oct 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 3 spoilers_ 





?: How much do you want for them?
Chie: One million yen… or one of Sasaki Haise’s belongings.


    Urie: (thinking) How does she know about Sasaki?
    Chie: Preferably something with his scent on it.
    Shirazu: Hori Chie, you’re not a creep, are you?
    Chie: I just have a lot of creep friends.
    Urie: What are you going to do with it?
    Chie: I’m giving it to my model. He…
    Kanae: …glorreich. [Translated in the Ruby text as “my pride”]
    Urie: (I don’t get what’s going on, but) All right. We’ll see what we can do. …But you give us the information first.
    Chie: Okay!


Just announcing that Volume 14 is on sale.



    Urie: Forget about working within the group, and advance yourself with your own efforts instead. That’s what’ll bring you to your goal.
    Shirazu: ……
    Urie: I’m trying to be honest with you here.



    Mutsuki: Sensei…
    Haise: Still insisting on being “solo investigators,” huh? Fine, then… I’ll have to show those kids what happens when Sasaki Haise gets serious.


    Donato: Well, if it isn’t Haise. And just when I was starting to get bored.
The text below is his profile, which doesn’t have any new information.



    23rd Ward, Ghoul Detention Facility Cochlea
    Haisaki Shinme: …We hear more from Investigator Sasaki than from Investigator Mado…



    Haise: WATCH AND LEARN, YOU HATCHLINGS! AND YOU, INVESTIGATOR SHIMOGUCHI! I’LL SHOW YOU ALL! [There’s a pun here where he combines his name with 本気, “seriousness” or going all-out.] I WON’T SLEEP UNTIL I HAVE ALL THE MATERIALS I NEED!
    Mutsuki: He’s gone…


    ?: The head must be the “face” of the dish. For a ghoul, it’s like a beautiful flower placed as a garnish on an otherwise boring meal.



    ?: Just you wait, Torso…
    Torso: Where to, ma’am?
    ? (girl in backseat): Just keep going straight, please. I have a message for you from the Tree, Mr. Torso. [“Tree” here is written with the same unusual kanji as it’s written in Aogiri Tree.]




Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2014)

anticipation intensifies.


----------



## Selva (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm ready :WOW


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's not tsukiyama but one of these guys


----------



## Selva (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks like Kanae to me.


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2014)

this is starting to get more interesting


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2014)

Selva said:


> Looks like Kanae to me.



Yeah i mean it does look like kanae but the other guy was crazy just like him. I know the loli was from the novels but i've not heard of kanae before.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2014)

Kanae killed tsukushima and ate him


----------



## Patrick (Oct 25, 2014)

So, he's rebooting the manga or something? I'm kinda lost at the moment.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul: Re is a sequel to Tokyo Ghoul

three year time skip


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Kanae killed tsukushima and ate him



Tsukiyama


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2014)

nice set starr


----------



## Quuon (Oct 25, 2014)

saikyou said:


> anticipation intensifies.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dude.


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2014)

saikyou said:


> anticipation intensifies.


fuck how did I miss this


saikyou said:


> nice set starr



thx


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 25, 2014)

Left: anime

Right: BD/DVD

.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Oct 25, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Left: anime
> 
> Right: BD/DVD
> 
> .



Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Arcana (Oct 25, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Left: anime
> 
> Right: BD/DVD
> 
> .



Why would they still censor the dvd?


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2014)

for some reason it's just the head



here's the full comparison


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Left: anime
> 
> Right: BD/DVD
> 
> .



whaa?? I need to see it


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2014)

I guess they wanted a lower rating on the DVD?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 26, 2014)

THat head "censorship" is whack...


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Ghost (Oct 27, 2014)

Link removed

chapter out


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2014)

the confusion


----------



## Ghost (Oct 27, 2014)

haha yep. gonna take a couple of chapters for readers to catch up on what's happening.

I wonder what Donato wants to tell to Sasaki.


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2014)

words to live by


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2014)

also, that look like


*Spoiler*: __ 



hinami at the end.


----------



## Justice (Oct 27, 2014)

Just caught up. Shit, Arima did my man Kaneki dirty. 

The dude didn't even stand a chance.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 27, 2014)

Justice said:


> Just caught up. Shit, Arima did my man Kaneki dirty.
> 
> The dude didn't even stand a chance.



Yep! To me that wass some bullsh*t!


----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2014)

Shirazu is so easily manipulated 
Haise is too nice for his own good. I want him to take matters into his own hand and properly lead those two idiots.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 27, 2014)

Haise will eat that edgelord Urie soon enough.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Something caught my eye while Urie and Shirazu were with Chi Hori.  They mention they cannot eat, but since they are hybrid, unlike Haise, shouldn't that be a problem?  A bit confused about this.  Also, Chi's model was called a she, but that is obviously Tsukiyama or Kanae, so that was weird.  Anyhoo, I am going to need to reread this chapter a couple of times to get it


----------



## OS (Oct 27, 2014)

It's very possible there are translation errors. The raws came out like a few hours ago.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 27, 2014)

saikyou said:


> anticipation intensifies.



Oh God...IT'S HAPPENING!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Curious what the girl/her boss want with Haise's belongings. Pervy shit as was suggested...or are they going to try to get hair/skin samples for DNA testing?  Kinda disappointed that Torso was in fact just a taxi driver and not a season 1 character...but oh well, in due time.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 27, 2014)

The translations were iffy but from what I got to understand, Kaneki got picked up by Arima either because he felt bad for him(Plot shield) or CCG orders, then he gets brainwashed, Hide after meeting Kaneki got kidnapped and brainwashed as well, I wouldnt be surprised if he is dead, What else can he add to the plot?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 27, 2014)

so can we agree that was kaneki tormenting sasaki's mind while he was napping?


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 27, 2014)

wad said:


> so can we agree that was kaneki tormenting sasaki's mind while he was napping?



Hell yeah


----------



## Quuon (Oct 27, 2014)

For just a quick second I thought Sasaki was doing the old finger crack.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 27, 2014)

That picture he looks so much like Eren .


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2014)

wad said:


> so can we agree that was kaneki tormenting sasaki's mind while he was napping?



more questions no answers. urie is starting to grow on me


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 27, 2014)

Sasaki = Kaneki is all but confirmed. Unless the author is deciding to give a major red herring.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

The RC depressant in the Cochlea pretty much confirms sasaki is a ghoul ( it makes him tired)

But I wonder.... 

Haise might not be Kaneki. Its incredibly likely that he is, but it reminds me of the stuff with Rise. He might be a regular person with Kaneki transplanted inside him.

Perhaps kaneki could take him over completely and come back that way?


----------



## santanico (Oct 28, 2014)

that's an interesting theory


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't see the point of having Sasaki _physically_ resemble Kaneki so much only for him to be someone else with a bit of Kaneki inside.  Have we seen ghoul organs change a person's looks save for the eye?  The twins didn't start looking like Rize all of a sudden...

I think either Sasaki is Kaneki outright or he's a very obvious red herring


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

I dont know Tay... 

Most of the symbolism of Tokyo ghoul's later half involves entirely around consuming others. Taking their energy,attributes and having it become part of you. Like Kaneki did with the many "selves" of his personality. The kind, perceptive, bookish self of his that stupidly almost got himself killed, and the batshit crazy insanityborne Kaneki that ate Jason. 

Perhaps the author also only see's death as a transference of existence. Changing shape, law of conservation of mass and all that, except applied to our state of being, our psyche and hypothetically the essence of a person (or their soul, if you will) as well.   

Looking back, Kaneki had Rise's influence in him from her organs. Kaneki also ate Jason's Kagune. When ghouls eat other ghouls they eventually go crazy from all the people with a "sense of self" that they consumed. Kaneki consumed many many ghouls, when his kagune started evolving he had trouble reconciling his thoughts, the kagune did things on its own, he talked to it and he started talking about a bunch of numbers ( and Jason's 1000-7 thing). Hell he couldn't even remember who Amon was.

I just dont know if Kaneki could possibly go back to an existence where he could eat human food as a hybrid, from that state. The transplanted ghoul organ took over his genetic composition entirely so...

Sasaki's raising a team of hybrids who had quinques injected into them. They can turn into ghouls temporarily.

I dont know if Sasaki himself is a quincke hybrid or an actual ghoul(that somehow is able to repress that aspect of himself like the quinckes)  . We saw him eating human food but his birthday is the same as Arima's and Kaneki's, he looks like a gray haired kaneki, and Kaneki had everything about his existence erased. We dont even know what happened to Hide.

If he is a hybrid then he probably is a person who had Kaneki's kagune turned quinke implanted into him.Unless the CCG found a way to turn Kaneki back into something resembling a human. 

I'm watching to see if the manga mentions something about quincke owners inheriting personality quirks and mannerism from the quinque themselves. That would solidify my theory, as it would explain all the kaneki-isms that Sasaki has.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 28, 2014)

well i guess we can wait and see if anything of sasaki's history is shown prior to 3 years ago
im going with no tho


----------



## JesusBaby (Oct 28, 2014)

Tsukiyama=Torso, please kill those 2 f*ckers already urghhh 

That stupid guy is gonna die for sure and that Kaneki wannabe is gonna betray the real Kaneki big time, probably kill someone important to him too, that's gonna be his lesson to trust stuck up people.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2014)

Tsukiyama's dead. He's not Torso.


----------



## santanico (Oct 28, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Tsukiyama's dead. He's not Torso.



that has not been confirmed


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 28, 2014)

Odd, didn't like Tsukiyama so much, but when I read *St NightRazr*' s post, I very nearly raged...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 29, 2014)

Its been heavily alluded to that he is dead

The first page of the manga is of kanae crying over his sensei's grave. Kanae talks like tsukiyama, even has purple hair 

Im pretty sure that's also the place where Tsuki took Nishki's girlfriend to get eaten.

Speaking of Nishki, he's running around looking for people. 

I think Tsukiyama left, he met with Kanae, took him under his wing yadda yadda yadda, and ended up dead.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> The RC depressant in the Cochlea pretty much confirms sasaki is a ghoul ( it makes him tired)
> 
> But I wonder....
> 
> ...



I've been thinking this way too.


----------



## JesusBaby (Oct 29, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Its been heavily alluded to that he is dead
> 
> The first page of the manga is of kanae crying over his sensei's grave. Kanae talks like tsukiyama, even has purple hair
> 
> ...


Kanae is a new character 
In the novel written by the author, so it's cannon, Chie (the photographer) was Tsukiyama's high school friend (human) and he wants Haise=Kaneki's clothes and we know what Tsukiyama does with those.
And the whole thing about cutting off legs is alluding to Kaneki going off leaving him and they called torso a picky eater aka a gourmet eater.


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2014)

believe this is the official video for tg op 

Link removed


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 29, 2014)

Okay I'm really confused on the matter of Shuu.



1.) We see someone here say "Argh, Sir Shu... What a pity... For you to become like that..."

Chie right under that calls him "Kanae". This either means Shuu has changed his identity or this person is a fan/follower of Shuu.



2.) Then there's this panel where again the name "Shu" is mentioned and this character "Kanae" does that thing that Shuu used to do, say words in other languages which encompass what he's feeling.




Now on to matters of Haise:

Someone's probably posted this before but I CBA to read previous posts.

Also I was going over that last chapter and a couple key notes:

Eto was talking to Kanou about "remaking" Ken, now in the latest chapter of TG:re who do we see clasping Haise in that "inner" world just as Rize did Ken when he was being tortured? Ken. Why? Because Haise probably has Ken's organs implanted in him, or at least a part of it.

The CCG were clearly experimenting on humans as they have a group of Quinckes working for them with who at the helm? Haise. 

Arima fought and "killed" Ken. I'm left to believe two things happened as a result; they began research on Ken using his organs to create the Quinckes (as Kanou did with Rize) in addition to most likely making a Quinque out of Ken's Kakuhou which was seen in that unopened Quinque case. 

Washuu also asked him what he was going to name it and he simply responded with "Leave it to me."

We also see that the Black Rabbit Ghoul that was committing all the murders was actually Ayato. He's definitely no longer a member of the Aogiri Tree, he was seen at the beginning of re with Shuu and Hinami, all of them seemingly weeping Ken's death. 

I'm thinking that the three of them in addition to Touka and Renji are probably working together as the latter two seemed to have broken off from Anteiku, or maybe they're still working for Anteiku but not at Anteiku. If they know Yoshi is still alive, I'm sure they'd want to get him back.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 29, 2014)

Also these made me laugh:


----------



## santanico (Oct 29, 2014)

Shuu is definitely still alive, and I believe Kaneki is as well. I mean, Rize didn't die when they implanted her kagune into others, maybe Kaneki didn't either.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 29, 2014)

starr said:


> Shuu is definitely still alive, and I believe Kaneki is as well. I mean, Rize didn't die when they implanted her kagune into others, maybe Kaneki didn't either.



Well with Rize she was kept alive to cultivate her organs and create OEGs. 

Shuu is undoubtedly still alive. My money's on this Kanae character being him.

I theorize that Ken is either currently Haise or Haise has his organs in him. I mean in the first chapter you see Haise using glasses to read. He has a shit ton of books and seemingly really enjoys reading. He has similar mannerisms like touching his face when he's being shy. He's also very caring towards his subordinates. In addition to this he has a significantly higher amount of RC cells as his subordinates, he's clearly experienced, the fact that he was weakened by the Cochlea suggests he's actually a Ghoul rather than a Quincke, he's the same age as Ken, and his hair seems to be going back to Black after having been White for quite some time. This all suggests to me that he's Ken. Well that plus you see Ken grasping him like Rize did back when he first gained his White hair.

I mean if you take into consideration what was said by Washuu in regards to Arima, he was either talking about Arima's new Quinque or they know something about Kaneki. 

The CCG is clearly doing experiments similar to Kanou's regarding Ghoul research so I wouldn't be surprised if the person who's most human of them all, Ken, was the one they decided to research.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0wIedhX6Oyw[/YOUTUBE]

This OST is aweeesome.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmm, going over Giorno's theories and mine....

Does Haise ever do the thing Kaneki does when he's hiding something. 
 (That Hide told touka about)


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Hmm, going over Giorno's theories and mine....
> 
> Does Haise ever do the thing Kaneki does when he's hiding something.
> (That Hide told touka about)



Yeah he has. He touches his face with his hand when he's uncomfortable which is what I meant by he has Kaneki's mannerisms.


----------



## Rax (Oct 30, 2014)

Should I start this manga?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2014)

Just want to bring to light a few more things:

1.) He's touched his face similarly to Ken three times. Twice in chapter one, once in chapter three.

One of which I'd like to note had a panel of Rize tearing into people:



The other here, again, he was thinking of a Ghoul and it made him nervous or something and he touched his face:



And then finally a third time, again, talking about Ghouls and thinking about how they eat to survive: 



To me it seems like he's very nervous when it comes to talking about Ghouls eating things.

The fact that Mucchan mentioned he was getting visibly tired whilst being in the Cochlea also signifies he's not merely a Quincke, he's a real Ghoul.

2.) Hinami looks exactly like the girl talking to Torso at the end of chapter 3.

Hinami at the beginning of re with Ayato, Kanae (who I believe to be Shuu), and Chie Hori (who when talking about a "model" thought of Kanae who ironically said something in another language which is Shuu's trademark).



Here you see whom I believe to be Hinami in the back of the cab:



This either means they were forced to work with Aogiri to survive (Ayato being an Aogiri member in Part 1 and all sort of suggests they're likely working for Aogiri) in addition to the fact that if you look at her eyes in both panels they seem dim as if they're lifeless. She's most likely working for them because she has no choice, she's lost her way, or is waiting for something to happen.

I would have said it could have been Touka but that seems highly unlikely to me.

3.) This is probably the most important thing I've noticed which emphasizes Haise and Ken's relationship:



The White-haired Ghoul is 100% Ken. Ken had been going through an inner struggle with himself the whole story of Tokyo Ghoul about who he was and what he stood for. It seems that Haise has a similar complex as Ken essentially said Haise's putting up a facade or a persona  (I don't think I'm using the word I really want to use to describe Haise's disingenuous behaviour) which suggests he's doing what he thinks is right but at the end of the day it's not true to who he is as a person. So when he finally can't keep it up anymore, he'll break. That's when we'll see Kaneki and who he truly is at heart. By "discarded" I interpret this as because he can no longer maintain this facade the CCG deems him useless as he's only useful when he's kept in check. Also there's the fact that you see Ken choking Haise which really suggests to me that there's a power struggle within himself to stay on the human side of being a hybrid.


----------



## Selva (Oct 30, 2014)

Rax said:


> Should I start this manga?


Yes you should


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2014)

Rax said:


> Should I start this manga?



Yes.

Listen to this amazing OST while you do too: 

[YOUTUBE]jcYol7s1uKc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robin (Oct 30, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Just want to bring to light a few more things:
> 
> 1.) He's touched his face similarly to Ken three times. Twice in chapter one, once in chapter three.
> 
> ...


see below


Nico Robin said:


> at this point there shouldn't be any doubt that:
> 
> a - Kaneki's abilities were transfered to Sasaki
> b - Sasaki might have a hard time containing Kaneki's will and controlling the centipede
> ...



I doubt Sasaki is a ghoul though. 

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Just want to bring to light a few more things:
> 
> 1.) He's touched his face similarly to Ken three times. Twice in chapter one, once in chapter three.
> 
> ...



You god damn glorious bastard. >


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2014)

So there's only two ways this could go


Kanae is another person with Tsukiyama's tendencies in him, like Sasaki has in kaneki ( according to my theory).  

Does Tsukiyama ever refer to himself in the first person? Because Kanae does that.

Or according to Giorno, they're the same person.

Or perhaps they both somehow took over another person's body.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 30, 2014)

Kanae said "Sir Shuu..." and then again when he spoke in German he said "Shuu..." so yeah, he's been referring to himself in 1st person assuming that's him.

I think that them being different people is less plausible than them being said people for those given reasons. I'd be surprised if neither were who we think they are.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



brown skin is a girl




I called that shit


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

Wait are you talking about Mutsuki?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

One more thing on the topic of Shuu that I don't think has been mentioned yet:

In chapter 3, Chie asks Urie and Shirazu for some compensation for giving them information. What does she ask for? She asks for Haise's clothing as a "gift for a model", whom is "depressed" (although Chie calls her a she I think this is merely a cover-up so they don't suspect anything). 

When thinking of this model we get an image of Kanae saying "Shu" once again, speaking in another language (something Shuu did), who's clearly depressed because he lost Ken and hasn't been the same since.

Shuu loved to smell Ken's scent, in addition to this Chie asks for something that has Haise's scent deeply rooted in it which further indicates is for smelling purposes (as if it wasn't obvious before).

I want to know who Chie is, why she's working with Ghouls, and why she cares about Shuu.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2014)

yes, mitsuki may be female


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I /really/ want Mutsuki to be a girl, but what makes you say that?


----------



## santanico (Oct 31, 2014)

wait, who??????


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2014)

Apparently, according to the wiki

Mutsuki is both


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

Mutsuki is the dark-skinned member of the Quinckes. The one with really low RC Cells.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Apparently, according to the wiki
> 
> Mutsuki is both



Wow that's some horrible consistency issues.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2014)

oh that's right i forgot the picture


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh it was a spoiler.


----------



## OS (Oct 31, 2014)

i mean it's still a toss up if they really are a guy or a girl but who knows.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 31, 2014)

If Mucchan is a girl I will be so happy. My female sense were tiggling from the first time I saw Mutsuki and I've thought Mucchan was pretty hot too so I've felt pretty gay since Mucchan's introduction.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 1, 2014)

Edit: spoilers from 4chan


*Spoiler*: __ 





Confirmed?


----------



## OS (Nov 1, 2014)

Still can't really tell if they are a girl or not. You got panels of mutsuki in the boys bathroom.

The following is probably the answer

>transgender
>boy who likes wearing girl stuff
>hiding their sex for some reason (undercover)


----------



## Selva (Nov 1, 2014)

Mutsuki 

*Spoiler*: _more spoilers_ 








lol they got his boxer.




Poor Sassan's missing his boxer.








> From spoiler text, it’s confirmed that the girl at the end of Chapter 3 is Hinami. She mentioned “onii-chan”.
> 
> Hinami basically gave warning to Torso that Doves are chasing after him (for eating too much). After handing something to him, she also told Torso that the cab smells, and then asked if Torso knows about Quinx.
> 
> ...


Link removed


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 1, 2014)

For me I interpret that scene as Mutsuki is hiding her true gender for some reason.

I wouldn't be surprised if I'm wrong though.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 1, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like I was right about Hinami.

Thankfully I might also be right about Mucchan and that she's just covering up her gender, I wonder why.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2014)

Is that inspector Kanshka from psycho pass?


----------



## Selva (Nov 2, 2014)

I feel sorry for Haise. Everyone in his team disregards his warnings. First Cookie chan and Shirazu and now Mutsuki.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 2, 2014)

Selva said:


> I feel sorry for *Haise*. Everyone in his team disregards his warnings. First Cookie chan and Shirazu and now Mutsuki.



You mean Kaneki right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 2, 2014)

i really am not growing any attachment to his minions


----------



## Selva (Nov 2, 2014)

^ Cookie is fun, tho I want someone to beat the crap out of him one day. Hopefully Kan- err I mean Haise.


Grimm said:


> You mean Kaneki right?


Yup. It's only a matter of time before it's confirmed he's Kaneki kun :3


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2014)

Wad misses the baeneki too much


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2014)

I wonder if Torso is actually an already established character.....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2014)

Ja, torso aint no tsukiyama


----------



## Rax (Nov 2, 2014)

I'll start it then I guess


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 2, 2014)

Wont mind Torso being Tsukiyama, I never liked his personality, a poor version of Hisoka.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2014)

I dunno it seems very likely tsukiyama isnt torso.


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2014)

yeah i dont see why tsukiyama would take any interest in women at this point.


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2014)

yeah it does seem like he isn't Tsukiyama, though he does seems nuts like him


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

starr said:


> I wonder if Torso is actually an already established character.....





LordPerucho said:


> Wont mind Torso being Tsukiyama, I never liked his personality, a poor version of Hisoka.



He's not, we've already seen his appearance and Torso looks nothing like Tsukiyama.

If anyone we've seen thus far is Tsukiyama, it's Kanae.


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2014)

Tsukiyama has never refered himself in third person :|


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

He's also never had to change his identity either, assuming Kanae is Shuu.

Kanae could also be a "disciple" of sorts.


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2014)

Kanae is totally feminine looking, Shuu would have to had gone through some surgery  I just don't see it


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2014)

pretty sure we havent seen tsukiyama yet.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

He has the same colour hair as Shuu, similar hairstyle, a fascination with Roses, he speaks in another language similar to how Shuu did, he's clearly depressed (for reasons unknown), Chie is getting Haise's personal belongings with a strong scent for Kanae (something Shuu loved to do was smell Ken's clothing). Chie had a relationship with Shuu (you can find this in the novels), so does Kanae. They also both have the same scar in the same place which you can see in the following panels:

Shuu:



Kanae:


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2014)

tsukiyama has a strong rectangular face, kanae has a baby face


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2014)

Both of their face are rectangularish

Altho kanae looks like he's a bit gaunt.

Probably from depression over their pride


----------



## Tangible (Nov 2, 2014)

I liked that the interaction between Haise and Porpora felt like Hannibal and Clarice from Silence of the Lambs


----------



## OS (Nov 2, 2014)

tsukiyama also does not have eyebrows that big


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

OS said:


> tsukiyama also does not have eyebrows that big



It's all predicated on the assumption that both Shuu and Ken went through physical changes/plastic surgery which is highly probable considering they would have been sniffed out otherwise but for no it's true that there are things that work against them both being Kanae and Haise respectively but for me personally the resemblances and the personalities of both individuals are more similar than they are dissimilar.


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2014)

mark my words, Kanae is NOT Shuu

and if I'm wrong :33


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 3, 2014)

Kanae might be related to shuu  but I have a hard time thinking its him because he never spoke in the 3rd person before.


And if Ishida-sensei is going for a dualism in the narrative like usual than it means my theory of Haise not being Kaneki has even more weight to substantiate it. Even more so if Kanae has parts of Tsukiyama in him ( like a kidney).


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

If Kanae isn't Shuu, then Haise isn't Ken. 

I don't think Kanae has Shuu's organs as I don't think Kanae is a One-Eyed Ghoul but he definitely has some connection to Shuu. He seems to revere him greatly as he calls him Shuu-sama. This could also mean that he acts like Shuu because he had a great respect for him but that doesn't really explain why he has the same scar as Shuu or why Chie wants Haise's boxers for Kanae.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 3, 2014)

That's why I think they inherited his traits somehow. ( He could have given the scar himself)


----------



## OS (Nov 3, 2014)

Giorno said:


> He has the same colour hair as Shuu, similar hairstyle, a fascination with Roses, he speaks in another language similar to how Shuu did, he's clearly depressed (for reasons unknown), Chie is getting Haise's personal belongings with a strong scent for Kanae (something Shuu loved to do was smell Ken's clothing). Chie had a relationship with Shuu (you can find this in the novels), so does Kanae. They also both have the same scar in the same place which you can see in the following panels:
> 
> Shuu:
> 
> ...



tbh idk if on kanae that's a scar or shading for the sterno muscle on the neck


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

OS said:


> tbh idk if on kanae that's a scar or shading for the sterno muscle on the neck



Well it has lines that go horizontally across the vertical scar which indicates to me that it's a scar. IDK if it is or not but that's what I think it is. Like St. said though, it could merely be that he's one of those people that admires someone so much they are willing to injure themselves to look the same.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 3, 2014)

Just read the chapter...and it was pretty decent. Man, none of Haise's underlings give a darn about his orders lol. Mutsuki confirmed to be a chick (always assumed that...but now we get confirmation). Dark skinned tomboy chicks...hnnnnnng 

Anyways, now that the encounter with Torso has begun, I feel like Mutsuki will get wrecked, other 2 underlings will arrive shortly thereafter...and get wrecked, then they will see just how strong Haise is when he goes all out (I also suspect when he goes godmode and shows us his "built in quinque"...it'll be very similar if not identical to Kaneki's 4-pronged Kagune from his back). Once Haise has things under control...he will also have his underlings under his control. He will gain their respect, and they will work as a single unit from this point on blah blah blah...


----------



## OS (Nov 4, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah, that's the short story I was talking about with Chie and Shuu. :33


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 4, 2014)

Its kinda hard to gain their respect when they're all focused on looking out for themselves


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Its kinda hard to gain their respect when they're all focused on looking out for themselves



Yeah I agree.

Someone posted earlier that after Mutsuki inevitably loses, Urie is most likely closely behind her and Shirazu is either with him or closely behind Urie and I can't see them beating Torso. Haise will probably realize what's going on and after having his 3 comrades knocked out, he'll show them what it it is to be a real Ghoul and kill Torso and gain their respect. Either that or show them why he's in charge.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 5, 2014)

Holy shit.


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2014)

K-Kaneki kun!


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2014)

thought the beginning was funny

[YOUTUBE]7v6amLHDsAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2014)

a summary from one of the novel stories





> From the third Tokyo Ghoul Novel ?Sekijitsu? [Old Days]
> 
> We have a little story between Kaneki and Hide here, was so touching I had to share it ;___;
> 
> ...


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 6, 2014)

Hide 

I'm disappointed his character was under developed in TG. I hope he's still alive.


----------



## Selva (Nov 8, 2014)

Spoilers are out yo:
Link removed
So now we can put the questions about Mutsuki's gender to rest.


----------



## santanico (Nov 8, 2014)

awesome. I'm glad Torso isn't Shuu


----------



## OS (Nov 8, 2014)

So I think serpent being nishiki is more logical than amon. I said in the thread on /a/ that if oshimuray was the donor then all the experiments would have ukakus.


----------



## OS (Nov 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i can't tell if she had a sex change or she wants to be a man for symbolic strength reasons


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 9, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i can't tell if she had a sex change or she wants to be a man for symbolic strength reasons




*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty sure it is the latter. She had everything taken from her...so I guess it sorta makes sense that she wants to become something that she considers "strong"...a man.

Serpent showing up at the end...uh oh. Looks like a 3-way fight is going to break out...and as a result, I kinda feel like Torso will manage to escape (as a result of Serpent/Quincke infightning).


----------



## Selva (Nov 9, 2014)

I want sasarious Sasaki to join this fight in the next chapter too


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2014)

yes some sasaki action plz


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 10, 2014)

Nishi is serpent confirmed, question is how good are his kicks now 
v

*Spoiler*: __ 




Even says "That kagune is...."
only ghoul we know with a forked tail


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh shit, nice catch.

Aweee yeah, so we've seen Hinami talk to Torso about Aogiri, and now Nishi confirmed Serpent.


----------



## santanico (Nov 10, 2014)

Nishiki  Hopefully Touka shows up soon :/


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

Mah waifu Touka. 

When her, Rize, Uta, Itori, and Takatsuki/Eto show up my life will be complete.


----------



## Selva (Nov 10, 2014)

I want to see Amon too


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

Amon is dead. 

Holy shit, how'd I forget Suzuya?


----------



## santanico (Nov 10, 2014)

one legged Suzuya


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 10, 2014)

So Amon is gone while Serpent is someone who was complete fodder? Really?

Disappointing


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

starr said:


> one legged Suzuya



He totally recovered it. 

Right?








Please. 



LordPerucho said:


> So Amon is gone while Serpent is someone who was complete fodder? Really?
> 
> Disappointing



Well Amon died, we saw that. Plus Akira has been shown to mourn his death and stuff, would really take away from the impact of his death if he was still alive.

Nishiki never fought in the last war, him being dead would be odd.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Well Amon died, we saw that. Plus Akira has been shown to mourn his death and stuff, would really take away from the impact of his death if he was still alive.
> 
> Nishiki never fought in the last war, him being dead would be odd.



Did we though? I swear he got off-paneled by tatara and it just said Amon = dead at the end of the chapter. It's kinda contradictory don't you think to the "impact" of his funeral considering his actual death was so impactless, it got completely overshadowed by the following chapters with Kaneki.

Personally, I don't think he's dead really. Amon and Kaneki have always had a lot of mirrorings throughout the manga, he's been a vital character in that respect. When Kaneki decided he wanted to protect everyone, Amon also decided the same thing with some push ups(coz he pitied akira and he couldn't save the fodder investigator) They mirror all the time, granted Kaneki always wins, but they do even at the end their "deaths" were mirrored they both got completely one-shotted by there enemy arima and tatara. 

Amon was most likely one of the first test subjects for manager-san's kakuhou. So, I think amon will come back and mirror Sasaki(which again makes sense since he's ccg and amon will be ghoul side) Also not disappointed Nishi returned before Amon, we don't want Amon completely overshadowing Nishi.

Although I can't even tell what Ishida does anymore ;p


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't know how you think amon is dead. It's obvious if they don't show the death they are most likely alive.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 10, 2014)

OS said:


> I don't know how you think amon is dead. It's obvious if they don't show the death they are most likely alive.



Exactly, Ishida isn't that troll otherwise.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 10, 2014)

Loving the transgender representation within the main characters <3.


----------



## santanico (Nov 10, 2014)

I really like Mutsuki 

and I agree, Amon isn't dead until proven otherwise


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> Did we though? I swear he got off-paneled by tatara and it just said Amon = dead at the end of the chapter. It's kinda contradictory don't you think to the "impact" of his funeral considering his actual death was so impactless, it got completely overshadowed by the following chapters with Kaneki.
> 
> Personally, I don't think he's dead really. Amon and Kaneki have always had a lot of mirrorings throughout the manga, he's been a vital character in that respect. When Kaneki decided he wanted to protect everyone, Amon also decided the same thing with some push ups(coz he pitied akira and he couldn't save the fodder investigator) They mirror all the time, granted Kaneki always wins, but they do even at the end their "deaths" were mirrored they both got completely one-shotted by there enemy arima and tatara.
> 
> ...



Excellent point. 

Why did I think Amon was dead anyway? Aside from that one panel at the end of 142 saying what the deaths were from the CCG, I suppose him being alive is a definite possibility. 

I think the contrast between him now being a OEG and Ken (Sasaki) now being a CCG Investigator would really perpetuate how much they've always contrasted throughout the story. 

Can't wait until we see Pierrot in action though, Roma was talking about how she wanted to see a much more depressing scene than what happened during that 'war' and it seems like Uta and co. are raring for some action. 

I'm willing to bet of the Pierrot we see first, the first one will be Nico with a beard.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 10, 2014)

Im really looking forward to Roma too, she seemed so innocent then Bam we find out she's an SS ranked ghoul. Although our queen eto is most anticipated


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

The utmost top 3 I want to see again are Suzuya (my fav), Touka (my fav female), and Uta (my third fav).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> Did we though? I swear he got off-paneled by tatara and it just said Amon = dead at the end of the chapter. It's kinda contradictory don't you think to the "impact" of his funeral considering his actual death was so impactless, it got completely overshadowed by the following chapters with Kaneki.
> 
> Personally, I don't think he's dead really. Amon and Kaneki have always had a lot of mirrorings throughout the manga, he's been a vital character in that respect. When Kaneki decided he wanted to protect everyone, Amon also decided the same thing with some push ups(coz he pitied akira and he couldn't save the fodder investigator) They mirror all the time, granted Kaneki always wins, but they do even at the end their "deaths" were mirrored they both got completely one-shotted by there enemy arima and tatara.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Can't believe some people honestly believe Amon is dead...yet are confident that Nishiki is Serpent lol (though I am pretty sure Takizawa is super dead...because let's be honest, that kid was filler). Amon just has so much more to give to the story that it would be a complete waste if he were to simply get off-paneled...


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 10, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Agreed. Can't believe some people honestly believe Amon is dead...yet are confident that Nishiki is Serpent lol (though I am pretty sure Takizawa is super dead...because let's be honest, that kid was filler). Amon just has so much more to give to the story that it would be a complete waste if he were to simply get off-paneled...



Well Nishi's tail evidence is kinda 99% conclusive while we were literally told amon was dead, I can see why people think that though.



> Takizawa


Who?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> Well Nishi's tail evidence is kinda 99% conclusive while we were literally told amon was dead, I can see why people think that though.



Well yeah, noticed that this was posted earlier...I guess we just have to wait and see (and to be fair, just because he is the only one shown with a forked tail kagune so far doesn't mean he is the only one, period )



> Who?


In case you aren't being sarcastic...I mean this shitty who Amon was trying to save


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

Do you guys think Mutsuki being a trans will be a recurring topic throughout the :re or do you think that it was gotten out of the way at the beginning so it's never brought up again?


He looked so beautiful as a female.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Do you guys think Mutsuki being a trans will be a recurring topic throughout the :re or do you think that it was gotten out of the way at the beginning so it's never brought up again?
> 
> 
> He looked so beautiful as a female.



Hoping it was just a temp thing...cuz Haise needs to hit that shit  But mainly because...we got enough shit to deal with in this series...and I really hope it doesn't turn into some massive LGBT campaign (not that there is anything really wrong with that...just don't wanna see too much preachy bullshit and instead wanna see godtier fights and stuff).


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Hoping it was just a temp thing...cuz Haise needs to hit that shit  But mainly because...we got enough shit to deal with in this series...and I really hope it doesn't turn into some massive LGBT campaign (not that there is anything really wrong with that...just don't wanna see too much preachy bullshit and instead wanna see godtier fights and stuff).



Hahaha, I was thinking about me wanting to hit that. 

When I first saw Mucchan I was like "daaamn girl". Then >he, then I was like, welp now I feel gay. 2 chapters later, confirmed Mucchan was a girl. 1 chap later, confirmed he's trans. 

Jesus Christ. 

Anyway, it's cool that there's a few LGBT characters but I think it would be kind of annoying if it was constantly brought back up or thrown around frequently. I wouldn't mind if it was brought back up every now and then though, it's too bad he's non-cisgendered, there's like no hopes of him wanting to become a female again.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Hahaha, I was thinking about me wanting to hit that.
> 
> When I first saw Mucchan I was like "daaamn girl". Then >he, then I was like, welp now I feel gay. 2 chapters later, confirmed Mucchan was a girl. 1 chap later, confirmed he's trans.
> 
> ...



We don't really know all of the circumstances around her wanting to be a man (simply stated she was having "unpleasant feelings" being a woman...pretty vague)...nor do we know the extent of how far she went becoming one. Mutsuki clearly has tits...so, no idea if there was any surgery done "down there." Could be hormone treatments only? Or maybe, Mutsuki just wanted everyone to treat her like a man, and thus only hid her true sex to everyone. Eh...just need to wait and see....


----------



## Selva (Nov 10, 2014)

starr said:


> one legged Suzuya


Speaking of Suzuya, I wonder if Shinohara is still in a coma or did they pull the plug already.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

Selva said:


> Speaking of Suzuya, I wonder if Shinohara is still in a coma or did they pull the plug already.



Maybe...they used Rize's organs on Shinohara...and he was the prototype Quincke?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> We don't really know all of the circumstances around her wanting to be a man (simply stated she was having "unpleasant feelings" being a woman...pretty vague)...nor do we know the extent of how far she went becoming one. Mutsuki clearly has tits...so, no idea if there was any surgery done "down there." Could be hormone treatments only? Or maybe, Mutsuki just wanted everyone to treat her like a man, and thus only hid her true sex to everyone. Eh...just need to wait and see....



Yeah, well so far this is at the top of my list in regards to finding out what's up with Mucchan. So far of all the new characters introduced he's my favourite bar Sasaki, granted, it's not like there's a great variety of characters to choose from, but still. I like how 'human' he is in regards to being a Quinckes and his struggle seems to be the most genuine of the group. 



Selva said:


> Speaking of Suzuya, I wonder if Shinohara is still in a coma or did they pull the plug already.



Last we saw of him he was still hooked up. He could very well still be alive. 



SkitZoFrenic said:


> Maybe...they used Rize's organs on Shinohara...and he was the prototype Quincke?



Rize was with Renji. How would she get in the hands of the CCG assuming she stayed in that container for an extended period of time? If there's anyone they're cultivating organs from, it's most likely going to be Ken.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Rize was with Renji. How would she get in the hands of the CCG assuming she stayed in that container for an extended period of time? If there's anyone they're cultivating organs from, it's most likely going to be Ken.



Er yeah...meant to edit that after I realized what I typed...and said fuck it, maybe no one will notice lol. Clearly I am retarded...but still, possible Quincke prototype...get hype?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

I was just thinking about it, I bet Mutsuki not being able to use his Kagune properly relates to his lack of self-confidence and self-esteem. 

Once he becomes more confident he'll be able to use it properly.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Er yeah...meant to edit that after I realized what I typed...and said fuck it, maybe no one will notice lol. Clearly I am retarded...but still, possible Quincke prototype...get hype?



Hahaha, nah, you're not retarded. 

I mean I guess he could be a prototype, but to be honest, I'd rather, of all the CCG Investigators, it only be Amon that became a Ghoul. 

I'd REALLY dislike Suzuya to become a Ghoul because he's already wild; although I do feel like he was going to get some good character development at the end of TG, he seemingly matured a bit when he saw what happened to Shinohara.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm also thinking Mucchan might have been sexually assaulted or something like that.

Either that or he mutilated himself (the scars on his chest).


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Hahaha, nah, you're not retarded.
> 
> I mean I guess he could be a prototype, but to be honest, I'd rather, of all the CCG Investigators, it only be Amon that became a Ghoul.
> 
> I'd REALLY dislike Suzuya to become a Ghoul because he's already wild; although I do feel like he was going to get some good character development at the end of TG, he seemingly matured a bit when he saw what happened to Shinohara.



Well, I was jokingly implying that Shinohara would be the test subject (given that he is/was a vegetable), not Juuzo.

As for Mutsuki's scars...I assumed that she was simply injured during the instance that her brother + parents were killed in.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well, I was jokingly implying that Shinohara would be the test subject (given that he is/was a vegetable), not Juuzo.
> 
> As for Mutsuki's scars...I assumed that she was simply injured during the instance that her brother + parents were killed in.



Oh no, I completely got what you meant, I was just saying that if Juuzou became a OEG/Quinckes I'd be really disappointed. 

Possibly, I was thinking it was due to the transgender issue but that could very well be it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Oh no, I completely got what you meant, I was just saying that if Juuzou became a OEG/Quinckes I'd be really disappointed.
> 
> Possibly, I was thinking it was due to the transgender issue but that could very well be it.



Oh yeah, I fully agree about Juuzo...that would be kind of disappointing...but I would get over it simply due to how godly those fights would be  (though unless he gets an Automail leg or some shit...I really don't know how else he would be able to effectively fight as an Investigator anymore )


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

Well they live in a much different world. I'm sure they could come up with some technology to replace his leg, if not regenerate it without making him a Ghoul.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2014)

Suzuya is in the Tokyo Joker manga just fine


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

That was just a one-shot though...but if that is actually canon, it means that in the future...Juuzo is still active, but relations with Ghouls/Humans are still terrible. If that is the case...then...everything that is happening in TG:Re doesn't really mean anything. I assumed the whole point of this manga was to eventually bring Ghouls/Humans together in a somewhat mutual understanding, but if Juuzo several years in the future still must actively stop that many Ghouls...then why are we even reading this? Is it simply to see how Kaneki's life pans out and nothing more?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 10, 2014)

Trying to get back into it but just not enjoying this new cast. I think I will wait until it is finished before I attempt it, or atleast until a good bulk of chapters are built up.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 10, 2014)

Juuzou still killing all Ghouls on-sight (as ordered per the last chapter of TG) is not something that invalidates the end-goal of the series which, as you said, is most likely the unification of Ghouls and Humans. It just means that it's not going to be done really quickly. To unite Humans and Ghouls is to unite maaany years of hatred and genocide. It's not going to happen in a mere few years (without someone seriously spearheading a campaign). I think if Juuzou acts like he did in Joker in :re it would be good. He'd have developed a lot, becoming more calm and more perceptive of his surroundings. It would also be nice to see him take on a protege, especially one like Hanbee who is Juuzou's polar opposite.

If anything it will definitely be him in the future considering in the one shot he's a First Class Investigator, but I think the change he went through (assuming it's loosely canon to what he'll be like in :re) is sufficient enough that I can still appreciate his character.

Juuzou specifically has gone through a LOT in his life. To think that he'd become someone completely different, someone who doesn't kill Ghouls on-sight over a short time span without proper reasoning (like for example, if Shinohara is dead or no longer his mentor) than to me it doesn't take away form the narrative of the story. 

I, like you, believe that the story is most likely going to conclude with the unification of Ghouls and Humans, but until Amon and Ken are formerly 'reintroduced' or their story is explained in :re, I wouldn't expect much foreshadowing of this being the purpose of the story.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 10, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> In case you aren't being sarcastic...I mean this shitty who Amon was trying to save



Sorry lol I was being sarcastic, thought the cat emote showed it 


Suzuya definitely would've got some kind of fake leg that works, it'd be dumb with their technology if he didn't 
inb4 his fake leg turns into a quinque for mad ghoul killing


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 10, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Juuzou still killing all Ghouls on-sight (as ordered per the last chapter of TG) is not something that invalidates the end-goal of the series which, as you said, is most likely the unification of Ghouls and Humans. It just means that it's not going to be done really quickly. To unite Humans and Ghouls is to unite maaany years of hatred and genocide. It's not going to happen in a mere few years (without someone seriously spearheading a campaign). I think if Juuzou acts like he did in Joker in :re it would be good. He'd have developed a lot, becoming more calm and more perceptive of his surroundings. It would also be nice to see him take on a protege, especially one like Hanbee who is Juuzou's polar opposite.
> 
> If anything it will definitely be him in the future considering in the one shot he's a First Class Investigator, but I think the change he went through (assuming it's loosely canon to what he'll be like in :re) is sufficient enough that I can still appreciate his character.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess it makes sense that the Ghoul/Human conflict won't just magically get solved in a few years time. There will always be outliers who will always fuck things up even if progress is being made. I just hope that at the end, there is at least some sort of resolution or minor truce that is made...



Shiro senpai said:


> Sorry lol I was being sarcastic, thought the cat emote showed it
> 
> 
> Suzuya definitely would've got some kind of fake leg that works, it'd be dumb with their technology if he didn't
> inb4 his fake leg turns into a quinque for mad ghoul killing



Yeah, I kinda figured you were being sarcastic...but I didn't really know what that little cat-blob thing was. I thought maybe you were just hitting on me 

Also...

Clearly that is how things are going to work out for Juuzo


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 10, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured you were being sarcastic...but I didn't really know what that little cat-blob thing was. I thought maybe you were just hitting on me






SkitZoFrenic said:


> Also...
> 
> Clearly that is how things are going to work out for Juuzo



Fuck yes lol, add a few blades and he'll be sorted. Someone give me a good panel and I'll try a funny edit


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

Shit, I unno who to get a new set of. 

Should I go with Akira, Rize, Uta, Ken, or Juuzou?


----------



## Hack Snyder (Nov 11, 2014)

Began reading this the other day. It's quite good. I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Shit, I unno who to get a new set of.
> 
> Should I go with Akira, Rize, Uta, Ken, or Juuzou?



You don't see many people with Akira stuff, that'd be cool.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> You don't see many people with Akira stuff, that'd be cool.



Yeah, I was thinking about the characters I like most and I don't really see much of her either. 

Now to find stock.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about the characters I like most and I don't really see much of her either.
> 
> Now to find stock.



Even with pixiv premium I can barely find anything of her


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> Even with pixiv premium I can barely find anything of her



She's so gorgeous + an awesome personality.

How does no one like her enough to make fan art?


----------



## Selva (Nov 11, 2014)

If Serpent is indeed Nishi, how do you guys suppose he got this strong? And why?


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

Selva said:


> If Serpent is indeed Nishi, how do you guys suppose he got this strong? And why?



His girlfriend got killed/captured? and then hence revenge, etc probably most possiblity.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

Well Serpent's been killing Ghouls for a while now. He's looking for information for unknown reasons. 

He's probably just been training/fighting more frequently so naturally he's gotten stronger.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Well Serpent's been killing Ghouls for a while now. *He's looking for information for unknown reasons *.



I think this could reinforce maybe his girlfriend being captured? or at least someones capture, looking for info could mean he's trying to find location of them.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> I think this could reinforce maybe his girlfriend being captured? or at least someones capture, looking for info could mean he's trying to find location of them.



Could be. He could also be looking for info on Ken, Touka, etc. It's really kind of vague what everyone's doing nowadays.

I mean you have Ayato, Hinami, and Kanae (IMO Shuu) working with Aogiri. We've seen nothing of Touka and Renji (possibly also Rize) whom left together after seeing the destruction of Anteiku, Uta and the Pierrot haven't been reintroduced yet, and Nishiki could potentially be looking for info by himself or with any of the aforementioned people.

IMO he looks like he's a lone wolf at the moment.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

Apparently in the anime, he was seen wearing a mask, and the artbook Zakki had it cataloged in it and it's design was snake-themed.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 11, 2014)

Nishi had a FT like powerup, iirc. Power of Feeling powerup even used in Seinen(Kingdom used it as well)


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

How? All he did was grab Shuu's tie for long enough that Touka could cut his arm off.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 11, 2014)

He got up like 4 times after being beat up, it felt like a FT parody, at least Hara didnt do it that bad with Kyoukai getting up after being at the verge of death.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

He couldn't do anything other than extend his arm to grab a tie, I don't see how that's a "bullshit power-up".


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

First couple arcs in TG I felt were quite shounen-y anyway but yeah it wasn't that bad.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

Pivotal moment in TG was when Ken became Shiro.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 11, 2014)

In the Manga it was done well, In the anime it looked like a generic Shounen powerup.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Pivotal moment in TG was when Ken became Shiro.



It's all thanks to centipede-kun 



LordPerucho said:


> In the Manga it was done well, In the anime it looked like a generic Shounen powerup.



The anime was a fucking trainwreck in general, i don't even think about that shit anymore ;p


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

I never really understood Centipede. Do all Ghouls who are Cannibals end up looking like animals?  

And lel, the anime was so garbage. Great OST though.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 11, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> It's all thanks to centipede-kun
> 
> 
> 
> The anime was a fucking trainwreck in general, i don't even think about that shit anymore ;p





Giorno said:


> I never really understood Centipede. Do all Ghouls who are Cannibals end up looking like animals?
> 
> And lel, the anime was so garbage. Great OST though.



If it didnt have great animation, the series wouldve tanked.

Season 2 can help the series make it to the another level and become this generations Death Note/2nd SNK.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I never really understood Centipede. Do all Ghouls who are Cannibals end up looking like animals?
> 
> And lel, the anime was so garbage. Great OST though.



Well Kaneki's was influenced by the centipede definitely but looking at the other kakujas, aratas could resemble a beetle maybe? but I doubt any beetle actually influenced him lol and Eto's doesn't really resemble anything to me.


----------



## santanico (Nov 11, 2014)

Giorno said:


> And lel, the anime was so garbage. Great OST though.



so agreed                 .


----------



## OS (Nov 11, 2014)

people hate on the anime too much. For an anime that was just advertising, it did great. The scenes that actually mattered were excellent.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> If it didnt have great animation, the series wouldve tanked.
> 
> Season 2 can help the series make it to the another level and become this generations Death Note/2nd SNK.



I'm not talking about the animation, I'm talking about the quality of the anime. Especially in comparison to that of the manga.



Shiro senpai said:


> Well Kaneki's was influenced by the centipede definitely but looking at the other kakujas, aratas could resemble a beetle maybe? but I doubt any beetle actually influenced him lol and Eto's doesn't really resemble anything to me.



Well to me Eto loosely looks like an Owl, but for the most part I find it weird that Kaneki's Kagune looks like a Centipede. Maybe it's just random? 



starr said:


> so agreed                 .



I still listen to the OST everyday. :33


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Well to me Eto loosely looks like an Owl, but for the most part I find it weird that Kaneki's Kagune looks like a Centipede. Maybe it's just random?



Oh yeah she is called owl for a reason, i derped. It looks like a centipede since it was one of the most influencial parts of the torture to him.  Can't really see it being coincidence but I think it's random apart from kaneki. ?_(ツ)_/?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> Oh yeah she is called owl for a reason, i derped. It looks like a centipede since it was one of the most influencial parts of the torture to him.  Can't really see it being coincidence but I think it's random apart from kaneki. ?_(ツ)_/?



Sigh... We both derped.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, the anime overall was pretty terrible (ruined Kaneki's character...especially during the Gourmet portion and Amon fight)...but I really liked how well done the final episode was done. The torture, the internal dialogue between Kaneki and Rize...and of course the godly fight against Jason. Say what you want about the rest of the series...but that final episode was fuckin legit (although they REALLY should have ended the Aogiri Tree arc in Season 1...but w/e).


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah, the anime overall was pretty terrible (ruined Kaneki's character...especially during the Gourmet portion and Amon fight)...but I really liked how well done the final episode was done. The torture, the internal dialogue between Kaneki and Rize...and of course the godly fight against Jason. Say what you want about the rest of the series...but that final episode was fuckin legit (although they REALLY should have ended the Aogiri Tree arc in Season 1...but w/e).



Well they should have but how? they would've need a couple episodes at least for the rest of the arc.


I wonder how Arata is doing considering he was clearly locked up in the ccg since they were producing arata suits like no tomorrow. Poor arata if he's still there churning out more after 3 years  
thoughts on arata?


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fOh3o3m7Cs0[/YOUTUBE]

That was pretty legit.

I really like Ken's seiyuu.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 11, 2014)

How they should have completed it?...for starters, Season 1 should have been 2cour...and they shouldn't have rushed through 80+ chapters worth of content in 12 eps lol. Too late for that now...but simply stating if they had actually done things right (and went at a fuckin reasonable pace), the anime could have been legendary. Oh well...


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 11, 2014)

It was actually just under 65 chapters.

But I agree with you completely.

Not only should they have not rushed the series, they should have taken their time and had a 2 quarter series instead.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 11, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> How they should have completed it?...for starters, Season 1 should have been 2cour...and they shouldn't have rushed through 80+ chapters worth of content in 12 eps lol. Too late for that now...but simply stating if they had actually done things right (and went at a fuckin reasonable pace), the anime could have been legendary. Oh well...



No, I meant how they shoud've done it in the episodes they had. Like OS said the anime really was to boost manga sales and it did it well, the TG manga blew up at the start of the anime, i got into the manga coz of the anime announcement. Hopefully though they recover it somewhat next season.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 11, 2014)

Well from the very beginning of the anime there was already filler to lead to a Jason only ending. Adding Hinami's dad in the mix just wasted a bunch of time imo, but I understand why they went that route. That easily could have saved close to an episode. There are various other minor issues that could have potentially added a few more minutes here and there to the end of the season...and it is possible that might have been enough to show at least some of Owl vs Top Investigators fight, Kaneki saving Touka and wrecking Ayato, and possibly showing Juuzo stealing Jason's organ. Sadly, they did not go this route...and will have to wrap things up at the beginning of Season 2. However, given that this is the case...I am curious if they are going to go solely off of the manga from this point on...or if they will do an original anime ending (which I sorta hope, since there will likely never be another season...and it would suck watching Kaneki die all over again to that mary-sue mother fucker Arima).


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well from the very beginning of the anime there was already filler to lead to a Jason only ending. Adding Hinami's dad in the mix just wasted a bunch of time imo, but I understand why they went that route. That easily could have saved close to an episode. There are various other minor issues that could have potentially added a few more minutes here and there to the end of the season...and it is possible that might have been enough to show at least some of Owl vs Top Investigators fight, Kaneki saving Touka and wrecking Ayato, and possibly showing Juuzo stealing Jason's organ. Sadly, they did not go this route...and will have to wrap things up at the beginning of Season 2. However, given that this is the case...I am curious if they are going to go solely off of the manga from this point on...or if they will do an original anime ending (which I sorta hope, since there will likely never be another season...and it would suck watching Kaneki die all over again to that mary-sue mother fucker Arima).



Even removing parts you said, i'd say you'd need a lot more time to do it well and then removing the earlier bits would degrade Hinami's character development.

I heard but don't quote me on this but Ishida is writing the second season himself so it won't go exactly like the manga but he himself is writing it, so it can't be that bad.
Also Arima is overpowered as shit but it was the whole point for him to practically one-shot kaneki with ease.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 12, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> Even removing parts you said, i'd say you'd need a lot more time to do it well and then removing the earlier bits would degrade Hinami's character development.
> 
> *I heard but don't quote me on this but Ishida is writing the second season himself so it won't go exactly like the manga but he himself is writing it, so it can't be that bad.*
> Also Arima is overpowered as shit but it was the whole point for him to practically one-shot kaneki with ease.



Quoting you on that 

Also, I understand Arima is supposed to be that absurdly overpowered...doesn't mean I can't hate his ass for ruining everything


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Quoting you on that
> 
> Also, I understand Arima is supposed to be that absurdly overpowered...doesn't mean I can't hate his ass for ruining everything



:amazed

Don't worry sassarious is the only person who can dethrone arima, we just have to wait  


wait like years though


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

Sasarious is gunna be goooooooooat.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

nekusto pajuu


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

Does anyone have any stock of Akira? 




Please don't say no.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Does anyone have any stock of Akira?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to find some bud but they all shiiiitt, all of them , here you go anyway.


----------



## OS (Nov 12, 2014)

hopefully season 2 brings people to her. too much fujoshit


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

I thought she would have gotten a lot more since she's been a main part in :re so far, why does no one care


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> I tried to find some bud but they all shiiiitt, all of them , here you go anyway.



Some of those are nice.  

Thanks. :33



OS said:


> hopefully season 2 brings people to her. too much fujoshit



Ugh, I hope so. I liked her since she was introduced 'cause kuuderes are my favourite. 



Shiro senpai said:


> I thought she would have gotten a lot more since she's been a main part in :re so far, why does no one care



We need more of Mucchan and Sasarious too.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

Giorno said:


> We need more of Mucchan and Sasarious too.



I have plenty of Sasarious tucked away 

tfw im not a fan of mucchan


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> I have plenty of Sasarious tucked away
> 
> tfw im not a fan of mucchan



Giff me something pls. 

Srsly? 

I view Sasarious as an extension of Ken so that means Mucchan is my favourite newly introduced character. :33


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Giff me something pls.
> 
> Srsly?
> 
> I view Sasarious as an extension of Ken so that means Mucchan is my favourite newly introduced character. :33



Sure gimme a few minutes to dig them out of my 5gb Kaneki folder 

I really like the look of and waiting for saiko, she's so lazy and plump, i bet she's a genius lol still rather have more eto


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> Sure gimme a few minutes to dig them out of my 5gb Kaneki folder
> 
> I really like the look of and waiting for saiko, she's so lazy and plump, i bet she's a genius lol still rather have more eto



Holy shit are you serious? 

Yeah, I'm excited for Saiko too. I was actually about to go back and gather info on her and make a post about her. I want more Eto too.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Holy shit are you serious?



I wish I was 

#fanboy4lyfe


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

@Giorno
 here's some, i didn't realise I had so little amounts of him(i probs have some more buried but i'm lazy)  what's this world coming to.

I wonder whether mutsuki will get a rinkaku or bikaku and same for lazyquinx. Also Lazyquinx nearly has the same rc level as urie does when she does literally nothing


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

I have like 4500 stock and it's like 3GB LOL you just have sooooo much of Ken. 

Thanks. 

Eh, I'd prefer Mucchan to have an Ukaku for speed but I don't think that will happen. 

Yeah I don't get how Saiko is up there with Cookie in RC cells but still able to eat human food, shit doesn't make sense. 

I find it weird that the Quinx aside from 900+ RC cells can eat human food but Ken who couldn't have had more than 1000 RC cells couldn't.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I have like 4500 stock and it's like 3GB LOL you just have sooooo much of Ken.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



I think I actually have every Kaneki picture on pixiv and d-art  although i've made a few gifs with him(manga ones) and that adds a tiny bit to size too.

Well urie has a koukaku and the other guy has ukaku. So it'd make sense if they all had different but could be wrong. Ukaku would definitely fit Mutsuki and something like bikaku could fit slob.

Was it shown early in the manga how many RC cells kaneki had? I remember haise had like 2.7k which is fair enough. Can't remember though if they showed kaneki's rc cells.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, I have ole no gifs, that's probably what makes up for so much of the data. I should probably get a Pixiv membership, is it expensive and why is it better than a normal membership?

Well I expect Haise to have a Rinkaku for obvious reasons. I think Mucchan would work best with Ukaku or Bikaku, I don't think it's possible for him to have Koukaku because that just doesn't fit him period, and I'd like Haise to be the only Rinkaku user in the group (don't really have a reason). Since there's 5 members there's going to be one that overlaps anyway. I could see Saiko having something obscure like Koukaku, I think that'd be cool. She seems pretty temperamental to begin with.

They never shoes how many Ken had. The thing is, Ghouls were stated to hover between 1,000 to 10,000 and humans were around 200. If this is the case I'd expect the gates to go off after detecting 1000+ which means Ken's below 1,000 as he didn't trigger the gate.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

Wait nevermind, they're 900ish and can't eat, just means Ken was between 850+ and 1,000. I derped major there.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 12, 2014)

Giorno said:


> [YOUTUBE]fOh3o3m7Cs0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That was pretty legit.
> 
> I really like Ken's seiyuu.



Nah, his seiyuu sucks, he even does a bad job voicing Inaho and Shinkawa.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 12, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Oh, I have ole no gifs, that's probably what makes up for so much of the data. I should probably get a Pixiv membership, is it expensive and why is it better than a normal membership?
> 
> They never shoes how many Ken had. The thing is, Ghouls were stated to hover between 1,000 to 10,000 and humans were around 200. If this is the case I'd expect the gates to go off after detecting 1000+ which means Ken's below 1,000 as he didn't trigger the gate.



It's like ?2.50 a month which is nothing and it's just convenience really  <this link says the stuff, nice feature is you can sort by popularity.

I'm abit confused though with how the scanner works because say for example haise right now is at like 2.7k rc, so technically if he walked through the gate it would go off by your idea? but how did eto walk through it, surely her rc levels would be sky-high considering she's seen to use her kagune regularly and possesses a full kakuja. If you get me that is.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 12, 2014)

Well that's for normal Ghouls.

All of the ones mentioned are One-Eyed Ghouls.

See the thing is, Haise having 2.7k doesn't make ANY sense at all assuming it triggers at 1,000. Haise has never walked through a scanner so we don't know if it would trigger for him or not. Eto might be a special case because she was a born hybrid, she's an anomaly amongst all the Ghouls.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 13, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Well that's for normal Ghouls.
> 
> All of the ones mentioned are One-Eyed Ghouls.
> 
> See the thing is, Haise having 2.7k doesn't make ANY sense at all assuming it triggers at 1,000. Haise has never walked through a scanner so we don't know if it would trigger for him or not. Eto might be a special case because she was a born hybrid, she's an anomaly amongst all the Ghouls.



That's what I was thinking since Eto must have used her kagune as much as Haise easily so why wouldn't she have the same level of Rc cells or more. Unless as you said she's a special case just because he's a pure hybrid(which i still think isn't that justifiable lol)

Also nice ava.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 13, 2014)

To be honest, I don't think it is either. It's probably just an inconsistency within the story.

Thanks. :33 Only good stock of Mucchan.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 13, 2014)

That sucks if it is, I expect more from Ishida-sensei ;p

And I've been trying to find good Lazyquinx stocks but I can't find any, I found one average one but stilll


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 13, 2014)

Hehe, you'll probably have to wait until Saiko does something before that. I hope she's kawaii.


----------



## OS (Nov 13, 2014)

where did it say that ishida would write the story for the second season


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 13, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Hehe, you'll probably have to wait until Saiko does something before that. I hope she's kawaii.



That's true and it doesn't look like she will soon unless she fights with serpent 


OS said:


> where did it say that ishida would write the story for the second season


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 13, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> That's true and it doesn't look like she will soon unless she fights with serpent



I hope we start getting more information on the previous cast next week, assuming Nishiki gets revealed to be Serpent (which is highly probable IMO). Like I've said, we've seen Ayato, Hinami, and potentially Nishiki. For whatever reason, Hinami is now a member of the Tree, Nishiki's gone rogue looking for information, the rest are dubious. I want to know what they're doing!


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 14, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I hope we start getting more information on the previous cast next week, assuming Nishiki gets revealed to be Serpent (which is highly probable IMO). Like I've said, we've seen Ayato, Hinami, and potentially Nishiki. For whatever reason, Hinami is now a member of the Tree, Nishiki's gone rogue looking for information, the rest are dubious. I want to know what they're doing!



Well TG part 1 was so open-ended it left us on at least 8 different questions  the wait is indeed unbearable.


Also found a mutsuki stock, might make a good ava

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i.imgur.com/QMTlS3b.jpg


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 14, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> Well TG part 1 was so open-ended it left us on at least 8 different questions  the wait is indeed unbearable.
> 
> 
> Also found a mutsuki stock, might make a good ava
> ...



Yeah, we do have quite a lot of things that need to be answered, I can casually think of 10. 

Thanks!  If you ever find any of him when he was female please send them to me.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 14, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Yeah, we do have quite a lot of things that need to be answered, I can casually think of 10.
> 
> Thanks!  If you ever find any of him when he was female please send them to me.



One of the main ones for me was who are actually V and why are they so fucking mysterious xD

And will do lol


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 14, 2014)

Giorno said:


> V?
> 
> .



The organisation who kuzen (manager) worked for and they killed his wife.


----------



## Dark (Nov 14, 2014)

Shiro senpai said:


> One of the main ones for me was who are actually V and why are they so fucking mysterious xD
> 
> And will do lol



It has been speculated that V is a big organization that has high ranking members in both the ghoul and human worlds as well as having some kind of balance between the two races which plays into their plans' favor. At some point, people thought Washuu Tsuneyoshi is one of the organization's members. 

Now I don't care about all that, I just want to know what their goal is.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 14, 2014)

Dark said:


> It has been speculated that V is a big organization that has high ranking members in both the ghoul and human worlds as well as having some kind of balance between the two races which plays into their plans' favor. At some point, people thought Washuu Tsuneyoshi is one of the organization's members.
> 
> Now I don't care about all that, I just want to know what their goal is.



That too but I want to know 90% of the TG universes' goal anyway


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh right. I forgot that they were named. 

Nice set btw. :33


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2014)

it's happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2014)

my bb is back


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 15, 2014)

is that a spoiler from the next chap?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 15, 2014)

OS said:


> it's happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



YES YES YES YES


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Nov 15, 2014)

More spoilers!


----------



## Ghost (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Scizor (Nov 15, 2014)

YESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES


----------



## butcher50 (Nov 15, 2014)

K my man, please come back to us and you will never be alone again.


----------



## Selva (Nov 15, 2014)

OMFG  More spoilers and translation here.

Sasarious is here.


----------



## butcher50 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing is confirmed yet, as far as i'm concerned for now K is just a liquid corpse swimming in Haise's guts (a transplant), which where all the "voices in the head" are coming from.

i can be wrong and we have our man back.


----------



## OS (Nov 15, 2014)

Can i get an amen


----------



## Selva (Nov 15, 2014)

AMEN! 



butcher50 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not even sure any more at this point.
Could be that part of Kaneki was transplanted into Haise and Kaneki is still alive somewhere (but then, why do they both look so similar? Also, Orochi going '...huh?' when he saw Haise in this chapter begs the question). Haise could be a brainwashed/amnesiac Kaneki (which is what I'm leaning toward to).


----------



## Ghost (Nov 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i still have faith in my theory that kaneki will devour haise and make his glorious return


----------



## butcher50 (Nov 15, 2014)

OS said:


> Can i get an amen



We can only hope, all we have is now hope............let us join hands in the circle


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2014)

I dunno, he inherited Kaneki's ticks, it has to be him, anything else wouldn't make any sense


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2014)

it looks like the same thing Kaneki went through with Rize but, it seems different 

ugh too excited


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 15, 2014)

^ Thats would be the reason imo. Otherwise Ishida degrades himself to Kishimoto level.


----------



## Meia (Nov 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I haven't seen this posted so here you go if you want to. 

So Urie seems to have some angsty backstory, not surprised about that. He seems obsessed with getting promoted to an unhealthy degree. 

As for Haise, things are going the way I expected them to. The reason Kaneki went through that with Rize was because he created an idea of her inside his mind based on his impression of her. Some people think a person absorbs the personality, behavior etc. of the person they get their ghoul abil. from but I think that in this case it was purely psychological. If Haise is Kaneki this is just his subconsciousness doing shit.


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2014)

love your set Meia. and I agree, at least I'm hopeful that he is Kaneki


----------



## Ghost (Nov 15, 2014)

chapter soon


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 15, 2014)

Soooooon... So soon...

The waiting is almost over.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2014)

Kaneki did get jason's hand tick gesture from him tho


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2014)

so how did Sasaki get it....?


----------



## Quuon (Nov 15, 2014)

Did... did he just do the finger crack?


----------



## capriixuda (Nov 15, 2014)

I just binge read TG and TG:re over the course of five days and felt inspired to make some Quinx kitties:

Haise: 

Urie: 

Mutsuki: 

Currently working on Saiko. 

Done on MS Paint without a tablet. oTL


----------



## Selva (Nov 15, 2014)

Quuon said:


> Did... did he just do the finger crack?


Yup he did 



capriixuda said:


> I just binge read TG and TG:re over the course of five days and felt inspired to make some Quinx kitties:
> 
> Haise:
> 
> ...


Those are so cute <3


----------



## D T (Nov 15, 2014)

There are still doubters.


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2014)

Kaneki lives


----------



## Selva (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel terrible for laughing at this

Anyho, the chap is out today or tomorrow?


----------



## Sablés (Nov 15, 2014)

OS said:


> Can i get an amen


----------



## Quuon (Nov 15, 2014)

Am I the only one disappointed with Haiseneki's performance against Serphent? I was expecting to see some Arima matrix dodges or something but he got dominated.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Nov 15, 2014)

Serpent's kagune design is amazeball


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Ghost (Nov 16, 2014)

uuuugh next chapter is going to be awesome


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2014)

craaaaaaazy


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG 

That. Was. Awesome =D


----------



## capriixuda (Nov 16, 2014)

Mama Haise protecting his children!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2014)

Sigh... 

I dont think Haise is Kaneki...


----------



## Selva (Nov 16, 2014)

Evil cliffhanger is evil. I need moar.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 16, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Sigh...
> 
> I dont think Haise is Kaneki...



How not-bandwagon-y

Why do you think that?


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2014)

we know Kaneki is still alive, so whatevs


----------



## Quuon (Nov 16, 2014)

I just can't see how Haise isn't Kaneki at this point, the finger crack seals the deal for me.


----------



## hawkeye91 (Nov 16, 2014)

so Kaneki is the new Rize


----------



## Garcher (Nov 16, 2014)

Kaneki confirmed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2014)

Scizor said:


> How not-bandwagon-y
> 
> Why do you think that?





hawkeye91 said:


> so Kaneki is the new Rize



^ Thats why.


Despite them having the same birthday and all, Kaneki got his shit together right before he died, Im pretty sure he had his kagune transported into the guy. 

He might be holed up in CCG however as the "Eyeless Centipede" used as a body for harvesting


----------



## capriixuda (Nov 16, 2014)

Selva said:


> Evil cliffhanger is evil. I need moar.



Agreed.


----------



## Drakor (Nov 16, 2014)

hawkeye91 said:


> so Kaneki is the new Rize


If he's the Rize to his Kaneki, I want Yoshimura calmly asserting and giving advice to Amon in the background about coexistance and coffee


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 16, 2014)

IT'S HAPPENING! Thank fucking GOD...KANEKI!


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 17, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> ^ Thats why.
> 
> 
> Despite them having the same birthday and all, Kaneki got his shit together right before he died, Im pretty sure he had his kagune transported into the guy.
> ...



I believe this will be the most likely scenario even though I would love it if Kaneki was Haise. I'm just feeling sorry for Touka-chan


----------



## Selva (Nov 17, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> ^ Thats why.
> 
> 
> Despite them having the same birthday and all, Kaneki got his shit together right before he died, Im pretty sure he had his kagune transported into the guy.


That's what I feel doesn't add up to the theory of Haise being Kaneki as well. Human!Kaneki and Ghoul!Kaneki made peace together right before Arima defeats him. So, it doesn't make much sense to me now for his ghoul side to taunt 'Kaneki' about needing him/letting him in/using his power/etc when they supposedly merged and understood each other in the end.

Though, I have a couple of points that might perhaps explain this. First, if we assume Haise is Kaneki, then he's either amnesiac or brainwashed, which might explain why he can't remember him and his ghoul side reconciling in the end. He's treating his ghoul side now like how any other investigators would; an evil he should contain, but a necessary one he would resort to using if the need arises.
Second, maybe it's because Kaneki still didn't manage to tame his Kakuja back then, and this is the part that's making him go berserk, the part he didn't reconcile with _yet_ so to speak.

But the idea of a Kaneki who's still alive somewhere and his kakuhou is only transplanted to Haise would be an interesting twist. We'll see how it goes in future chapters.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't think Haise is Kaneki.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

We've seen Kaneki recovering from what happened to him in the second chapter of :re.

If Haise is not Kaneki, him having Kaneki's Kakuhou wouldn't make much sense because that would require Ken to be dead. 

Well with this chapter, there's a ridiculously strong resemblance between the two.

When Rize's Kakuhou was in Ken, Ken never shared her personality traits/mannerisms.

Haise touches his face when he's nervous, he cracks his fingers when he's fighting, and he's got a Rinkaku. And that's just the beginning of the things they share in common. 

Aside from Ken having a Rinkaku, he shared virtually nothing in common with Rize after he was tortured.

I'm still of the opinion that Haise is Ken, there's more that points towards it than there are that doesn't.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 17, 2014)

are you guys forgetting the kanji on the briefcase arima brought in directly after he #rekt kaneki


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

wad said:


> are you guys forgetting the kanji on the briefcase arima brought in directly after he #rekt kaneki





What kanji?

You mean the design in the corners?


----------



## Battler (Nov 17, 2014)

Giorno said:


> What kanji?
> 
> You mean the design in the corners?





The kanji above the suitcase is read "ha i se"


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2014)

there's too much evidence pointing towards Haise=Kaneki 

unless Ishida is trolling us


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm thinking that Haise is a clone of Kaneki rather than outright being Kaneki himself. 
That still leaves the possibility of Kaneki being alive as a separate character and possibly the villain of Tokyo Ghoul: RE.


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2014)

too far fetched


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

starr said:


> too far fetched



It may be, I just woke up and immediately got a tad bit high. Still was a neat idea I had while reading the chapter this morning though.


----------



## Robin (Nov 17, 2014)

Selva said:


> That's what I feel doesn't add up to the theory of Haise being Kaneki as well. Human!Kaneki and Ghoul!Kaneki made peace together right before Arima defeats him. So, it doesn't make much sense to me now for his ghoul side to taunt 'Kaneki' about needing him/letting him in/using his power/etc when they supposedly merged and understood each other in the end.
> 
> Though, I have a couple of points that might perhaps explain this. First, if we assume Haise is Kaneki, then he's either amnesiac or brainwashed, which might explain why he can't remember him and his ghoul side reconciling in the end. He's treating his ghoul side now like how any other investigators would; an evil he should contain, but a necessary one he would resort to using if the need arises.
> Second, maybe it's because Kaneki still didn't manage to tame his Kakuja back then, and this is the part that's making him go berserk, the part he didn't reconcile with _yet_ so to speak.
> ...



Hey I actually like this. This makes sense. Good job, Selva :33


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

starr said:


> there's too much evidence pointing towards Haise=Kaneki
> 
> unless Ishida is trolling us



This, This, annnnnnnnnnd This. 

Unless we are just being trolled, Haise = Ken.

Also, Arima's first Quinque that was named "Yukimura 1/3".

Ironically, Haise has that very same Quinque in his possession.

Arima (along with Mado) are in charge of supervising Haise's Quinckes unit. 

Arima allegedly had a case with Kanji above it reading "Ha I Se" (Haise). 

I'm left to believe that Arima only severely injured (as we've clearly seen Ken recovering in the second chapter of :re) Ken then convinced him/forced him to lead a team of experimental Artificial One-Eyed Ghouls (AOEG) with the intent to see if these experimental AOEG would be of any benefit in the dispatching of Ghouls. 

If Arima had any intel on Ken whatsoever he'd know who he was and what he stood for (similar to how Amon viewed him) and would know that he was trying to make the world a peaceful place for Ghouls and Humans alike. As an AOEG himself, he possesses both Ghoul and Human characteristics which means (well in his case at least) that he'd be more susceptible to not killing humans than a Ghoul would be. 

I think Arima's intentions were to create this group of Quinckes all along and thus he saved Ken from his inevitable fate (death). The reason for Ken having his name changed to Haise is rather quite obvious, and it even more-so makes sense that it's Haise now with the Kanji above the Quinque case. We've seen that Haise is actively suppressing Ken (his Ghoulish side) because he doesn't want to become the person Shiro (I'm just going to call post-torture-Ghoul Ken Shiro from now on) was by the end of the first story. Like I said, Haise is more similar to what Ken was when he had first became a Ghoul. He's sensitive, caring, shy, has the same propensity to touch his face when he's nervous, and loves reading books. Sure none of these are something that only one person would do, but it sure as hell isn't something we've seen any other character in the series do. 

With that said, in this latest chapter, we've seen Haise finally give into Ken. What is the FIRST thing we see Haise do? Crack his fingers just like Ken did every time he got into a fight. What else did we see? An explosively powerful Rinkaku. This isn't just a coincidence.

LIke I said in a previous post, when Ken acquired Rize's organs, he didn't adapt her behaviour, mannerisms, and personality. He simply adapted her Kagune. There is much more similarity between Haise and Ken than merely their Kagune. 

Also, it should be noted that there are several similarities between Serpent and Nishiki and Kanae and Shuu.

*Serpent - Nishiki:*

1.) In combat both kick a lot.
2.) Nishiki's mask in the anime was a serpent, in the art book of Tokyo Ghoul it's confirmed that Nishiki's canon mask is also a serpent.
3.) They have similar Kagune.

*Kanae - Shuu:*

1.) Speaks in other languages when expressing his emotions.
2.) Loves smelling Haise/Ken's boxers
3.) Same scar on the neck
4.) Has a fascination with roses
5.) Has been seen lamenting Shuu (in reverence)
6.) Both have relationships with Chie

In regards to Kanae and Haise. Shuu had a thing for smelling anything that had Ken's scent. The first thing Chie asked for in her deal with Cookie and Shirazu were requested to get Haise's (Ken's) boxers for her friend (whom we've previously established has both a connection to the actual Shuu and Kanae). 

Serpent, whom I believe to be Nishiki, when fighting with Haise said "This Guy.... Something..." like he noticed something about Haise that only someone whom knew Ken would notice. Again, this connects two characters whom knew each other previously. 

Hinami is seen in the back of Torso's car thinking of the Quinckes as if they were like Ken (both being Artificial Ghouls).


----------



## Worick (Nov 17, 2014)

For a new series it quickly became overrated. 

I haven't started reading the sequel yet but i hope it will be played better.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Worick said:


> For a new series it quickly became overrated.
> 
> I haven't started reading the sequel yet but i hope it will be played better.



Just out of curiosity, in what sense is it overrated?


----------



## Worick (Nov 17, 2014)

Seriously now dude?

You think it isn't?


I am still fan of the series but it is overrated. 

Its no rocket science.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

So you have no reasoning for why it's overrated?


----------



## JesusBaby (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2014)

Worick said:


> Seriously now dude?
> 
> You think it isn't?
> 
> ...



lol you're the only one with that opinion


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

He probably spent too much time on tumblr or some shit.


----------



## Selva (Nov 17, 2014)

Giorno said:


> If Haise is not Kaneki, him having Kaneki's Kakuhou wouldn't make much sense because that would require Ken to be dead.


Why? Rize is still alive despite having her Kakuhou transplanted to Kaneki's body.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Selva said:


> Why? Rize is still alive despite having her Kakuhou transplanted to Kaneki's body.



Can you link a panel of this?

IIRC it was just stated to be an "organ", not her Kakuhou. The same thing was said about the twins.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

starr said:


> lol you're the only one with that opinion



I've been saying that it's overrated and that the writing is hit and miss since before the title switch.
I still like the series, but you people give it way too much credit.


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I've been saying that it's overrated and that the writing is hit and miss since before the title switch.
> I still like the series, but you people give it way too much credit.



and you're way to cynical. your opinion isn't the general consensus here


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I've been saying that it's overrated and that the writing is hit and miss since before the title switch.
> I still like the series, but you people give it way too much credit.



I asked the other fellow here how he thinks it's overrated and he failed to do so I extend the chance to you to explain that logic again.

What about Tokyo Ghoul makes it overrated exactly? Because a lot of people like it and you don't understand why people like it as much as they do? Or because people say it's immaculately written to which it's not and you feel that in that sense it's overrated?

If you mean the former, I don't even know why you or anyone else who thinks similarly would come to this thread and say that, that's quite inane. If you mean the latter I've never once seen someone boast how great Tokyo Ghoul's writing is so that would be exceptionally out of place.

On th topic of its writing, it had pretty good writing before the culminating arc. I think most people here have forgiven Ishida in this regard because :re has had such a strong start. I would say it's consistently hit, and occasionally miss but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Robin (Nov 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I've been saying that it's overrated and that the writing is hit and miss since before the title switch.
> I still like the series, but you people give it way too much credit.


so that was your dupe back there
well, as an artist I should say the art is crap, I'm surprised they let this dude draw manga  
but the story makes up for it, just as with SnK. 
maybe it's just not your piece of cake, but we like it, so don't spoil our fun, it's not nice. 


Giorno said:


> Oh, this is a better translation than the one I read, thanks.



dude... 
that's cuz it's batoto


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> dude...
> that's cuz it's batoto



Well yeah... I read it on kissmanga when it was first released.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I asked the other fellow here how he thinks it's overrated and he failed to do so I extend the chance to you to explain that logic again.
> 
> What about Tokyo Ghoul makes it overrated exactly? Because a lot of people like it and you don't understand why people like it as much as they do? Or because people say it's immaculately written to which it's not and you feel that in that sense it's overrated?
> 
> ...



I think you might be blind because I've seen nothing but people praising the mangaka and the writing of the series as pure genius just because he planned a few things ahead of times.
Just because you and me can see some of the flaws of the series, does not mean that a large amount of this fanbase seems incapable of doing so.



Nico Robin said:


> so that was your dupe back there
> well, as an artist I should say the art is crap, I'm surprised they let this dude draw manga
> but the story makes up for it, just as with SnK.
> maybe it's just not your piece of cake, but we like it, so don't spoil our fun, it's not nice.
> ...



I've never had a dupe.
Also, sorry for having A FUCKING OPINION.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I think you might be blind because I've seen nothing but people praising the mangaka and the writing of the series as pure genius just because he planned a few things ahead of times.
> Just because you and me can see some of the flaws of the series, does not mean that a large amount of this fanbase seems incapable of doing so.



Aside from tumblr, because we're not on tumblr and they overrate/hype everything, can you link any single person's post in this thread or the FC that have said that about Ishida's writing?


----------



## Arcana (Nov 17, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Aside from tumblr, because we're not on tumblr and they overrate/hype everything, can you link any single person's post in this thread or the FC that have said that about Ishida's writing?



He's just talking out of his if ass.
I can guarantee that know one in the FC ever mention Ishida writing has one of the greatest or anything close to that.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Arcana said:


> He's just talking out of his if ass.
> I can guarantee that know one in the FC ever mention Ishida writing has one of the greatest or anything close to that.



Yeah I know he is. 

I posted here a few months ago when the chapters were getting spammed and no one said anything even remotely close to that. Now I've been posting here for 3 - 4 weeks consistently and still, no one says anything remotely close to that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Aside from tumblr, because we're not on tumblr and they overrate/hype everything, can you link any single person's post in this thread or the FC that have said that about Ishida's writing?



Oh yes, because I'm going to dig through pages and pages to find specific posts to prove a point to you? Yeah, no.
But if you want an example, go back to around the time the first series ended and everybody was flipping out over the whole "You will not go past 14" and all the other things that seemingly referenced the ending long before. People were talking about how genius it was, and hyping the shit out of the mangaka.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Oh yes, because I'm going to dig through pages and pages to find specific posts to prove a point to you? Yeah, no.
> But if you want an example, go back to around the time the first series ended and everybody was flipping out over the whole "You will not go past 14" and all the other things that seemingly referenced the ending long before. People were talking about how genius it was, and hyping the shit out of the mangaka.



>search function
>key words

Or are you just lying about this shit because you want to claim it's overrated?

There's a difference between appreciating how things are written and over-exaggerating, you do realize this right? Being blown away and saying something in the moment is not the same as constantly boasting one's prowess as a writer. You don't see _anyone_ saying things are immaculately written or that they're ingenious. Even if someone _did_ say that, it's not to be taken at face value. 

The lot of you who say it's overrated either don't pick up on cues of exaggeration, sarcasm, and the like or simply are on tumblr for too long. People on tumblr literally believe the shit they say, people on here aren't the same crowd. I know that some of us are hyped about what's currently happening in :re, but saying it's overrated as a result of us being excited? C'mon son... That's just foolish.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2014)

Giorno said:


> >search function
> >key words
> 
> Or are you just lying about this shit because you want to claim it's overrated?
> ...



Buddy, come-on now. You expect me to remember exact words used? If it's that easy then how about you try it.
Anyways, I'm done with this. Someone like me is not going to stoop to your level just to win this.
I know what quality is. I am a patrician.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Buddy, come-on now. You expect me to remember exact words used? If it's that easy then how about you try it.
> *Anyways, I'm done with this. Someone like me is not going to stoop to your level just to win this.
> I know what quality is. I am a patrician.*



The Burden of Proof is on you, not me. Don't go around claiming people overrate the series if you're not willing to provide evidence for your claim. Just don't say anything. 

uw0tm8


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 18, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> dude...
> that's cuz it's batoto



Batoto did upload kawa when the manga was getting translated and kawa is shite :V


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2014)

> Anyways, I'm done with this. Someone like me is not going to stoop to your level just to win this.
> I know what quality is. I am a patrician.



yeah this guy may be trolling


----------



## Drakor (Nov 18, 2014)

Since I was one of those severely disappointed about him not killing off Kaneki and was around when we shared our mutual discontent for the anime and discussed Kaneki's habits in those collages, I'll do it for fun.

Just to be sure



Giorno said:


> Aside from tumblr, because we're not on tumblr and they overrate/hype everything, can you link any single person's post in this thread or the FC that have said that about Ishida's writing?





Rica_Patin said:


> Oh yes, because I'm going to dig through pages and pages to find specific posts to prove a point to you? Yeah, no.
> But if you want an example, go back to around the time the first series ended and everybody was flipping out over the whole "You will not go past 14" and all the other things that seemingly referenced the ending long before. People were talking about how genius it was, and hyping the shit out of the mangaka.





There is actually more people saying things similar to it being overated than anyone professing it being "something special" and even then I only came across few posts these happening during the Eto/One Eye King reveal.


Rica_Patin said:


> Best fucking chapter.





JesusBaby said:


> I love me some Touka but Eto is messing with my <3
> 
> AMON BETTER COME BACK! OR HEADS WILL ROLL!
> He is too badass to be done dirty like this
> ...




This is the only legitimate one during the V14 reference 34 pages and counting, which obviously doesn't presume this series to be immaculate.


OmniOmega said:


> Mangaka deserves an award for that tbh




Edit: 
Going back, pages 30-32 of this thread also had a similar discussion about the manga's quality, with Page 33 being the manga end discussion if you're interested that is.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 18, 2014)

Finally of a chapter of RE that isn't fucking boring for once and technically this doesn't confirm that Haise is Ken(even though he obviously is) seeing visions of Rize because of his implanted organ.


----------



## santanico (Nov 18, 2014)

Giorno said:


> The Burden of Proof is on you, not me. Don't go around claiming people overrate the series if you're not willing to provide evidence for your claim. Just don't say anything.
> 
> uw0tm8



exactly!!! 

trolls gonna troll tho


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 18, 2014)

ITT: People not knowing the definition of the word trolling.
I was stating what I remembered, I'm not going to search for it, and it seems other people already did so my memory might have been faulted. Just drop it.


----------



## santanico (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll drop it when I decide thx


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 18, 2014)

>walks into a manga thread
>says it's overrated
>poster is asked for the reasoning behind inane remark
>can't come up with valid reasoning
>looks stupid so he says he was trolling


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 18, 2014)

Actually he's denying he's trolling


----------



## Ghost (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Nov 18, 2014)

wad said:


> Actually he's denying he's trolling



Right. He should have just went with trolling.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Nov 18, 2014)

Rica Patin is at it again, I see


Drakor said:


> Since I was one of those severely disappointed about him not killing off Kaneki and was around when we shared our mutual discontent for the anime and discussed Kaneki's habits in those collages, I'll do it for fun.
> 
> Just to be sure
> 
> ...


 Stealth technique for using one of his own quote


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 18, 2014)

I should ask Ken for thread OP.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 18, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I should ask Ken for thread OP.



No! This is my thread!


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 18, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> No! This is my thread!



You're not worthy of it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 18, 2014)

Giorno said:


> You're not worthy of it.



That's bullshit! I keep all of my OP's clean, neat, and up to date. 
It wouldn't be right to give it to somebody else!


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 19, 2014)

I know you all probably picked up on this, but I think it'd be cool to see what you guys think, this will be mainly pertaining to the relationships between Haise, Akira, and Arima. As the topic of who is who in :re is kind of redundant, I'm going to try my best and stay away from that as I mainly want to bring to light the aforementioned relationship(s) between the three characters.

So to start this off, as we all know, currently Haise is leading a group of CCG-made Artificial One-Eyed Ghouls called the "Quinx". Whether Haise is a Quinx himself is unknown, and based on what we know of him the details of which I won't delve into makes it seem unlikely. 

Arima is a Special Class Ghoul Investigator 
Akira is a First Class Ghoul Investigator
Haise is a Rank 1 Ghoul Investigator

Both Arima and Akira are in charge of supervising Haise's unit. I personally find this quite interesting. For starters, Arima is the Undefeated Ghoul Investigator and literally their most valuable asset in fighting against Ghouls. With his title, his fame, and his stack of achievements, there hasn't been any distinction made between Arima and Akira's position as "supervisor", as if their positions held the same weight. I personally find this intriguing considering how revered Arima is among the CCG and I feel like had it been under normal or regular circumstances he would have been given a position exceeding anyone within any workplace group. Needless to say, I find this interesting.

I think there are several reasons as to why this is the case. As I mentioned a couple pages back, after being told of the kanji above his new Quinque case being "Ha", "I", and "Se" (spelling out Haise), it clearly highlights that there's at least some mild connection between the two, and it does not end there. In Tokyo Ghoul: JACK which is Arima's story of when he was a young CCG Investigator, he had a Quinque called "Yukimura 1/3". Unless when you get a new Quinque you have to return your old one, that means he gave Haise his first (presumably) Quinque as Haise is now in possession of the 'Yukimura 1/3'. I want to backtrack a bit, so hold your suspension of disbelief and just follow along with this assumption. When Arima and Ken fought, Arima both praised him saying that he was strong (because he was capable of breaking Ixa's defensive barrier) and then was shocked after Ken was incapacitated he realized that Ken was capable of cutting his cheek. I think in this moment Arima may have realize the potential Ken bore and as a result, his interest was piqued and maybe (with his vastly superior knowledge of what was going on behind the scenes in the CCG) thought that he would be capable of doing something great.

This is loosely based on my suspicions, but I think there's a possibility that Arima may have intel on Ken, similar to what Amon knew of him but maybe saw the good in him. I know it's kind of counter-intuitive to think this way considering Ken was a Ghoul and all, but Arima's so enigmatic that at this point I don't really know what to make of him. 

In :re, he has interacted with Haise and, even though Haise is partially Ghoul, he bears no ill-will towards him, at least not under those circumstances of their relationship (Haise actively suppressing his subconscious desires [Ken]). He was mentioned to both borrow Haise's books and read them during his pass time in addition to having "parental love" for Haise which is kind of peculiar because it must mean he's taken him under his wing like a mentor or something to this effect. (As an aside to further connect Ken and Haise, when Haise thought of Arima as Mado was mentioning this, he thought of him with the same flowers surrounding him that were present in Ken's vision of the dead Ghoul bodies in V14.)

Now regarding Akira's relationship with Haise. It seems to me that both of them are pretty close "friends". They seem to both get along pretty well as Haise knows where she goes to eat, what she likes, etc (and vice versa with Akira knowing of Haise's passion for books, etc). They definitely have a work relationship that may be friendly (rather than it being an actual friendship) as Haise most definitely views Akira as his superior just as she views him as a subordinate. They both seem to like joking around with each other but in that same vein, respect each other as co-workers. When Haise and his Quinx were being insulted by the other members of the CCG she stood up for him, defending him, which shows that she definitely cares about Haise than just them sharing a workplace. 

_Akira said that "several months ago" the CCG left the "Quinx in his hands"_ (which on it's own implies a few things to me which I'll talk about in a sec) _to "raise an inspector who can surpass Arima_. First off, the fact that she says "several months ago" implies a few things on it's own:

1.) Haise was being trained to take on the position of leader as he is part-Ghoul himself.
2.) Haise was appointed leader before he was capable of actually leading them.
3.) The Quinx were created and an established group, then when Haise was deemed capable of leading them after they had been given training and such he became their leader (this might be the same thing as 1 but to me it's different)
4.) The Quinx were created, and they found Haise (assuming he's not Ken) a while after they were created and made him leader.
5.) Haise himself is a Quinx and he was deemed leader because he is the first of the Quinx.

Lel, I said I wasn't going to connect Haise to Ken in this post but I ended up writing two paragraphs about it... Sigh. Anyway, read it if you'd like but although it pertains to the topic very greatly if you're tired of this Haise-Kaneki shit you don't need to read it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



To expand on the second option. What I think is the case here is that after the battle of One-Eyed Owl/Anteiku Battle took place, Ken was obviously left in no position to do anything. The cover page of the second chapter shows Ken in a doctor's chair wrapped in patient clothing with a bandage across his right eye indicating he was recovering from what happened to him. I don't think that's him in the current timeline, but him prior to when Mado was talking about Haise being given the Quinx. The chapter starts off with Ken shown, recovering from what happened. Then almost immediately, when talking to Akira, is mentioned that "several" months ago (which as I've said indicates they were a group prior to him becoming the group leader) as if they were waiting to give him the Quinx but he was not capable of leading them at that juncture, which, as I've said is because he was still healing from what happened during his fight with Arima. 

In addition to this, the fact that Haise's hair was White and is now going back to Black indicates that his hair was originally Black in the first place. If we take into consideration why Ken's hair went White (because he was tortured severely to the point of him awakening his true nature as a Ghoul) I think it's safe to assume his hair reverting back to Black signifies that he's becoming more Human than he was at the end of Tokyo Ghoul. In addition to this, Haise hadn't used his Kagune in a while (he had taken control of the Quinx several months ago and they have never seen him activate his Kagune) which along with him not willing to accept Ken (his Ghoulish nature) indicates that his Kagune brings out the Ghoulish side of him and considering he was suppressing it for so long he didn't want to go wild.


 

Since I explained the 6 options in the spoiler tag, I feel it would be redundant to explain it outside of that so unless you understand where I'm coming from regarding those 6 options, read the spoiler tag. 

Following what Akira said about raising one of the Quinx to surpass Arima, she told him that if he's going to raise any of the Quinx to surpass Arima, it would have to be him. This both portrays him in a significant light as, assuming he's Ken, he was both able to impress Arima in their previous fight (see above) and be hyped in :re to be quite damn strong. Again this kind of goes to show you that Akira trust in Haise a lot, suggesting that he would be the one to surpass Arima. And if she believes this, considering what she said about Arima having "parental love" for him, I'm sure Arima is mentoring him/views him in a similar light. 




I wrote all of this to highlight their relationship just so I could ask: 

"Why do you guys think Haise asked Mucchan to Akira?"

He was shown asking Mucchan to call Akira, and then thought to himself "Akira... Arima... Give me courage..." as he activated his Kagune which as I explained in the spoiler bears all the suppressed Ghoul desires. He's scared of activating his Kagune because of Ken. We saw Ken snap and become a cannibal/bloodlusted person and if we think about who Ken was at the beginning of the story, he was a good-natured kid who just wanted to be human again. He hated being a Ghoul and having to eat meat. Haise is basically suppressing what became of Shiro and wants to become what he originally was as a human before all this shit happened. 

That's why when he asked them to give him courage, what he meant was, now that I've activated my Kagune, give me the courage to find my way back to myself (who he was when he was suppressing his Ghoulish nature) after he activates his Kagune which opens the floodgates to his Ghoulish desires.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 19, 2014)

Also, Cookie, in Chapter 6 was saying if his extermination ability was that of an S-rated Ghoul he would increase his chances of winning the "White Wing" award. This award is exceptionally prestigious. Haise had obtained it in the past which means Cookie most likely wanted to be seen as Haise's equal as throughout :re he's constantly been trying to be viewed as >/= Haise instead of being his subordinate.

It's interesting that in order to obtain the White Wing award, one has to be on the level (at least) of an S-rated Ghoul yet when fighting Serpent who's deemed S~ he's having significant trouble with just his Quinque which pushes him to the point of activating his Kagune. 

I find it interesting that his Kagune is what must be the driving force behind his power and now that he suppresses it all the time he's not as strong (which is probably the reason why Cookie wants to separate himself from Haise in the first place because he doesn't think Haise is strong enough to be their group leader).


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I should ask Ken for thread OP.



someone that actually likes the series? yes


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2014)

starr said:


> someone that actually likes the series? yes



But I do like the series.
Never once have I implied otherwise.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 19, 2014)

Come on guys, hes just saying its overrated, its not like you have to agree with him. I think this is a good series overall but it could be better.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 19, 2014)

That last chapter of Tokyo Ghoul: JACK. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like we saw a bit of Jason. I wonder why he was working with Minami. Maybe she was with Aogiri or some shit?


----------



## Quuon (Nov 19, 2014)

Even as a teenager Arima was no joke.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 19, 2014)

Arima in JACK was such a boss.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Come on guys, hes just saying its overrated, its not like you have to agree with him. I think this is a good series overall but it could be better.



Thank you, this is all I was trying (and apparently failing) to say.


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 19, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> so that was your dupe back there
> well, as an artist I should say the art is crap, *I'm surprised they let this dude draw manga*
> but the story makes up for it, just as with SnK.
> maybe it's just not your piece of cake, but we like it, so don't spoil our fun, it's not nice.
> ...



What? 
If that was really directed at Tokyo Ghoul, this manga has better art than the majority of manga currently out there
And SnK's art is actually shit


----------



## santanico (Nov 20, 2014)

the art is top notch tf


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2014)

Wait what?

Tokyo Ghoul has bad art? 




At the beginning it was a little... Hmm, I guess rushed? It had a bit of smudging and stuff. But after like chapter 30 there was no problem with the art. It's gritty, sure, but bad? I don't know how anyone can conceivably say Tokyo Ghoul's art is bad, not even the people that think it's overrated.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, I love the art-style. It's very unique.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2014)

I think one of the coolest drawn scene in the manga was when Ken snapped and ripped his face. That's hit was intense.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 20, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I think one of the coolest drawn scene in the manga was when Ken snapped and ripped his face. That's hit was intense.



The last page of 103(?) was my fave, when Shinohara says "You are by far the craziest ghoul I've ever met"


----------



## santanico (Nov 20, 2014)

Shiro-kun said:


> The last page of 103(?) was my fave, when Shinohara says "You are by far the craziest ghoul I've ever met"



that was my favorite as well lol

oh shit I never realized he ripped his own face  I'm lame


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't think he actually ripped his face but I think he was internally snapping so he thought about it.

IIRC this happened when he fought Jason. Either Jason or Arima.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 20, 2014)

Ishida is a great artist. TG art <3


----------



## capriixuda (Nov 20, 2014)

Shiro-kun said:


> The last page of 103(?) was my fave, when Shinohara says "You are by far the craziest ghoul I've ever met"



That and when he told Ayato to stfu.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 20, 2014)

Any panel where Arima is dodging an attack or doing anything really is a favorite of mine.


----------



## santanico (Nov 20, 2014)

Arima is too hax


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2014)

How is Arima hax?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 20, 2014)

Arima is not hax. He is simply the best, someone has to be.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah he's just ridiculously strong.

Hax references a broken ability. There's nothing broken about Arima or his abilities.


----------



## santanico (Nov 20, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Arima is not hax. He is simply the best, someone has to be.



for a human? there's something up w/ him


----------



## Ghost (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah definitely.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 20, 2014)

His feats would be less crazy if he was at least using some kind of Arata armor I feel.


----------



## Vitriol (Nov 20, 2014)

Quuon said:


> His feats would be less crazy if he was at least using some kind of Arata armor I feel.



Would he lose a bit of his agility in that armour though? I like his dodges and shit ;p

Also you guys make like this gif


----------



## Quuon (Nov 21, 2014)

Next chapter spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Haise is on some Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde shit.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

i don't see any spoilers


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

oh you mean this


----------



## Quuon (Nov 21, 2014)

Direct link to the rescue

Edit: Yeah


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

we sasarious now


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2014)

when is it coming out ;-;


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

Nishiki was hiding his powerlevels all along


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2014)

saserious 

I hope he doesn't lose


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

more spoilerinos


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

This chapter. It's everything.


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2014)

holy fuck! it is Nishiki


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 21, 2014)

Now that spoilers are out I won't be able to post until the chap comes out.


----------



## Meia (Nov 21, 2014)

The translation of some pages


Will the suffering ever end.


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2014)

my kokorro


----------



## Meia (Nov 21, 2014)

starr said:


> my kokorro



I feel you man.

Now's the time for that hug Akira.


----------



## Selva (Nov 21, 2014)

omfg K-Kaneki kun!


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 21, 2014)

Read the latest chapter cause I saw pics that Kaneki was back...  Still unconfirmed that Sasaki is Kaneki but it's heavily hinted.  I still don't understand the runaround bout that but that's to be expected since I haven't been reading the chapters.  In a few more weeks I'll pop back in here to see if any of my favorite characters have returned.


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2014)

is it just me or does Nishiki have a scar on his eye?


----------



## Meia (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes!!!!!! 

Confirmed that Haise is Kaneki brainwashed by the CCG, that's more than enough for me.


I wonder if, when he recovers his memories, will he fight as a CCG agent or will he eventually be turned becuase they won't accept him as a "Ghoul"?


----------



## Quuon (Nov 21, 2014)

Now that Cookie has seen The Sasarious in action he should show his superior some more respect.


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2014)

where are the sasaki=kaneki deniers now???


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 21, 2014)

Wait,wait he's BACK?!?


----------



## Selva (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _about the new chapter_ 



It's finally confirmed now. WELCOME BACK, KANEKI BABU 

So, the CCG were using RC inhibitors to keep him in check which should explain why Kaneki's RC levels weren't that high.



Quuon said:


> Now that Cookie has seen The Sasarious in action he should show his superior some more respect.


He's definitely the one with the 'jealousy' engraved in his heart after witnessing Kaneki's performance in this chapter. Tho, I doubt it's going to be this easy, Cookie chan seems like the least one in the team who cares about being in the team. Probably seeing Kaneki's display is going to push him into doing something even more reckless to gain recognition.


----------



## Xin (Nov 21, 2014)

Want chapter.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 21, 2014)

holyohiuhs duiad

im so excited and all im gonna ri p my balls off

kaneki-sama


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2014)

saikyou said:


> holyohiuhs duiad
> 
> im so excited and all im gonna ri p my balls off
> 
> kaneki-sama



 silly                 .


----------



## Meia (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Arima is seen using informal speech when talking with Haise, he almost always speaks in a commanding, formal tone in Japanese . Just further confirms that their relationship is pretty close. Can't wait to see more of that


----------



## Quuon (Nov 21, 2014)

God damn.

Haise whooped the dog shit out of Nishiki. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2014)

so much. habbening.


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

the soundtrack


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2014)

Quuon said:


> God damn.
> 
> Haise whooped the dog shit out of Nishiki.
> 
> ...



that's what I was going to say  

Now that the cats outta the bag, Nishiki is going to tell errbody


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 21, 2014)

It's good to see Nishio is still living his dreams of being the world's first ghoul soccer player.
Srsly has Nishio ever punched anyone?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hurray! KANEKI! 

Despite so many people saying Serpent was Nishiki...I still didn't believe them. Welp, guess I was fucking wrong. When the fuck did he get that strong? Oh well, good to see that his appearance brought about the confirmation that Haise = Kaneki...all is good in the world.

Looking forward to the scolding that big-daddy Arima is going to give Haise next week


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2014)

I keep forgetting there's a 4th Q unless i go on tumblr, lol


----------



## Quuon (Nov 21, 2014)

^ Same.

I think it's pretty fucking cool though that Kan-... Haise can change the shape of his kagune like that. I think I saw a talon/claw, some wings and Tsukiyama's sword.


----------



## Dark (Nov 22, 2014)

Quuon said:


> God damn.
> 
> Haise whooped the dog shit out of Nishiki.
> 
> ...



                        .


----------



## Scizor (Nov 22, 2014)

That was amazing. Slightly less so because of the spoilers in this thread, but I guess that's my own fault.

Kanekiiiiiiiii =D


----------



## Selva (Nov 22, 2014)

Great chapter.
Arima and Kaneki's relationship is pretty fascinating to me so far. I really hated him back then, but just the thought that he actually saved Kaneki after he kicked the shit out of him back then and brought him back to the CCG... fills my heart with joy 

Now, with Nishi knowing that Kaneki's still alive, it won't be a long time before we see Touka and the rest of the gang.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 22, 2014)

Selva said:


> Great chapter.
> Arima and Kaneki's relationship is pretty fascinating to me so far. I really hated him back then, but just the thought that he actually saved Kaneki after he kicked the shit out of him back then and brought him back to the CCG... fills my heart with joy
> 
> *Now, with Nishi knowing that Kaneki's still alive, it won't be a long time before we see Touka and the rest of the gang.*



Exactly...and then it is time to start plotting to bring Kaneki back...fuck yeah


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 22, 2014)

Late to this but I see that Kaneki is back 

Yesssss


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2014)

How's kaneki eating human food again?>


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 22, 2014)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> How's kaneki eating human food again?>



He's applying the trick he learned from the old dude of Anteiku?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 22, 2014)

just started reading :re

how do you guys reckon nishiki knows he's Kaneki? did i miss something?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 22, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> He's applying the trick he learned from the old dude of Anteiku?



why would he need to do that infront of akira?


----------



## OS (Nov 22, 2014)

@lk3mizt said:


> just started reading :re
> 
> how do you guys reckon nishiki knows he's Kaneki? did i miss something?



They look the same and have the same powers?


----------



## santanico (Nov 22, 2014)

I think he started to realize who he was by the way he used his kagune


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 22, 2014)

So I was right about him suppressing Ken.

Well fuck, this chapter really ironed my damn brain out.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 22, 2014)

Chie knows Haise is Ken, I'm not surprised upon seeing Haise Nishiki picked up on it being Ken. He knew him pretty well. Even before he whipped out his Kagune he knew it was Ken, or rather, he noticed there was something about Haise being peculiar.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2014)

@lk3mizt said:


> just started reading :re
> 
> how do you guys reckon nishiki knows he's Kaneki? did i miss something?





OS said:


> They look the same and have the same powers?





starr said:


> I think he started to realize who he was by the way he used his kagune



that and

"nishi-senpai..."


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 22, 2014)

Nishiki called Ken "Kaneki" before Ken called him "Nishi-senpai" though. Nishiki had known it before his mask got knocked off.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh I just noticed that in this week's chapter when talking abut Haise in comparison to the Quinx they called him "Half-Ghoul". 

Did they mean this in the sense that he's more Ghoul than the Quinx? 

If they're not Half-Ghoul, what percentage of Ghoul do you guys think they are?


----------



## santanico (Nov 22, 2014)

the Quinx aren't _ghouls_ at all, just humans with a quinque implanted.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2014)

What starr said, which is why the higher-ups are only really careful about monitoring Haise.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 22, 2014)

They have to be partially Ghoul on some level.

That's why if they activate their Kagune too much they become more Ghoulish.

I think that for the most part they're deemed human because they don't have a Kakuhou, nor did they require flesh for sustenance but I find it hard to believe they're 100% human with the additional benefits of Ghouls. On some level they have to be slightly part-Ghouls considering they reap all the benefits, in addition to their RC Cells increasing. 1,000 is the bottom line for a Ghoul, there are three of them that near that and are more likened to being Ghouls as Shiba was saying they shouldn't play around too much because the researchers themselves haven't perfected what it is to be a Quinx.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 22, 2014)

wad said:


> What starr said, which is why the higher-ups are only really careful about monitoring Haise.



Well Shiba's wary that if the Quinx pass 1,000 RC Cells they might become something more than human which indicates they're not really fully human to begin with. I think because they're the first of their kind and the research is very new they're not sure of all the possibilities that comes with creating these Quinx with built-in Quinque.

Sure they don't have Kakuhous which is really what separates a human from a Ghoul ultimately, but they could very well grow one (potentially) if their RC Cells are sufficient enough in size.


----------



## Selva (Nov 23, 2014)

^ that's what I fear Cookie chan is going to do next. He's obviously jealous of Kaneki's power that he might actually try eating other ghouls if the chance arises. He certainly didn't mind eating his own flesh to power-up.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, that's another thing too. 

If he was fully human, eating his own flesh would do less than nothing for him because he wouldn't gain more energy from eating himself. 

I definitely wouldn't be surprised if Cookie went crazy and tried to become an actual Ghoul just to attempt to surpass Haiseki.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 23, 2014)

Eating human flesh should affect the implanted ghoul stuff

They aren't really ghouls guys


----------



## Selva (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not sure about this, but can normal humans build up their own Kakuhou if they eat enough humans/ghouls meat? Is this possible?


----------



## OS (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they are somewhat ghouls. While they don't have to eat humans they have the insane regen.


----------



## santanico (Nov 23, 2014)

Selva said:


> ^ that's what I fear Cookie chan is going to do next. He's obviously jealous of Kaneki's power that he might actually try eating other ghouls if the chance arises. He certainly didn't mind eating his own flesh to power-up.



I am so looking forward to that


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2014)

Selva said:


> I'm not sure about this, but can normal humans build up their own Kakuhou if they eat enough humans/ghouls meat? Is this possible?



That hasn't been touched upon at all. 

The difference between humans and the Quinx though is that the Quinx have Quinques built into them which activate like Kagune in addition to having Kakugan, regeneration, increased RC cells, and as a byproduct an inability to eat human food if their RC cells raise to too high of a level. 

What I was thinking is if they continuously act in a Ghoulish manner, could that potentially form a Kakuhou within their bodies? Like if they raise their RC cells beyond 1,000 (which is what Shiba was wary of) would they then start to form a Kakuhou? 

To me I think it's a definite possibility and considering the foreshadowing already laid out, we're bound to see one of them break the limit, my money's on Cookie.



OS said:


> I'm pretty sure they are somewhat ghouls. While they don't have to eat humans they have the insane regen.



Yeah, that and Kakugan.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 23, 2014)

Confirmed at last

mah boi lives


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Confirmed at last
> 
> mah boi lives



The suspension made this week's chapter exceptionally suspenseful. 

I mean after last week's chapter where Nishiki was noticing that Haise was similar and the last page where he finally whipped out his Kagune, we knew shit was going down this chapter but even then... This chapter was much better than I had anticipated.


----------



## convict (Nov 23, 2014)

Man I can't wait to see Yomo and Uta again. How on Earth did Nishi get this strong? He was such a chump beforehand. I can only imagine Touka's and Ayato's level right now. They have got to be SS class unless Nishiki actually spent the past few years listening to the Rocky theme or something and just had this exceptional spurt.


----------



## santanico (Nov 23, 2014)

after what happened to Kaneki (his death) I bet most of them trained even harder to get stronger


----------



## Quuon (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm really hoping Hinami's a monster post-skip.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 23, 2014)

Bruuuuuuuuh. Don't even get me started.

After Hinami working for Aogiri, man are my expectations of her through the roof. 

Her and Touka gonna go HAAAM bro.


----------



## Selva (Nov 24, 2014)

Touka and Hinami will be monstrous :33
I hope we find out soon about Suzuya too.


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2014)

Mutsuki reminds me a lot of old kaneki


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 24, 2014)

I need more info on Mucchan, he's become my first husbando. 

But in general I want:

Touka, Juuzou, Hinami's Group (Shuu and Ayato), Pierrot (all of them), Kuzen, Rize, and Yomo.


----------



## Godpachi (Nov 24, 2014)

I cannot wait to fully see Ari-san next chapter. I'm going to die.

Seeing Hirako again filled me up though. uwu 

Looking forward to learning more about my Cookie. Sigh~ Everything is perfect~


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2014)

>mucchan
>he


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 24, 2014)

He is a male...


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 24, 2014)

convict said:


> Man I can't wait to see Yomo and Uta again. How on Earth did Nishi get this strong? He was such a chump beforehand. I can only imagine Touka's and Ayato's level right now. They have got to be SS class unless Nishiki actually spent the past few years listening to the Rocky theme or something and just had this exceptional spurt.



Sure am waiting to see what's happening with Uta, we had a huge twist with him at the end of part 1.

Well, 3 years have passed, and after what happened at the end of part 1, it was expected that he would get stronger. Even so, despite his strength growth, he still gets horribly owned by Kaneki.


----------



## santanico (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't wait to see Hinami's reaction to Kaneki being alive, I want to see her frown turned all the way around


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 24, 2014)

Hinami's so beautiful now.


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2014)

Giorno said:


> He is a male...



Mucchan is the one with the eyepatch right?

EDIT: It is, it's still unknown how much of a man she has become. But as far as torso has pointed out, still a she, to me, till further proof is shown.


----------



## convict (Nov 24, 2014)

Godpachi said:


> I cannot wait to fully see Ari-san next chapter. I'm going to die.
> 
> *Seeing Hirako again filled me up though. uwu
> *
> Looking forward to learning more about my Cookie. Sigh~ Everything is perfect~



Not going to lie I was slightly disappointed when I found out he hadn't reached Associate Special Class yet. If anyone deserves a promotion it is that steadfast, organized, and absolutely deadly agent with very strong leadership skills to boot.



> Sure am waiting to see what's happening with Uta, we had a huge twist with him at the end of part 1.



Yeah Uta was one of my favorites since I first laid eyes on the guy because of how his personality conflicted so well with his design. That twist at the end made him all the more layered and appealing as a character.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 24, 2014)

OS said:


> Mucchan is the one with the eyepatch right?
> 
> EDIT: It is, it's still unknown how much of a man she has become. But as far as torso has pointed out, still a she, to me, till further proof is shown.



The way one labels a trans (either with male or female pronouns) is how the individual wants to be denoted as. Mucchan hated being a female and wanted to become a man so considering how he identifies himself in the current storyline as a man, he is a man. This is irrespective of his actual sex.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 24, 2014)

It is absolutely DISGUSTING to me how many people are lacking the respect to call a trans character by their proper pronoun.
The character outright stated that they want to be seen as a MALE and are trans, THEREFORE THEY ARE MALE!


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 24, 2014)

Dude chill out.

Not everyone is aware of how you're supposed to address a trans person. It's not like it's something that's frequently publicized in the media or spoken about in schools.....


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 24, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Dude chill out.
> 
> Not everyone is aware of how you're supposed to address a trans person. It's not like it's something that's frequently publicized in the media or spoken about in schools.....



Sorry, as a closeted trans person myself this shit just hits close to home.


----------



## Godpachi (Nov 24, 2014)

convict said:


> Not going to lie I was slightly disappointed when I found out he hadn't reached Associate Special Class yet. If anyone deserves a promotion it is that steadfast, organized, and absolutely deadly agent with very strong leadership skills to boot.



I'm honestly baffled that he's still a First Class, to be honest. Maybe it was a personal choice on his part?? I completely agree with you. He definitely should be an Associate Special Class by now. 

Makes me happy other people recognise Take's worth.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 24, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Sorry, as a closeted trans person myself this shit just hits close to home.



It's cool man. 

It sucks that awareness for transgender/transsexuals is nigh non-existent but I don't think OS was being malicious. Like I said, it's not a popular subject and I mean you being trans yourself should know how ignorant (I don't mean this in a rude sense) people are of trans people and the shit they go through. It's too bad that disdain towards trans people exists, you probably wouldn't have been hostile had people been more aware.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 24, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It is absolutely DISGUSTING to me how many people are lacking the respect to call a trans character by their proper pronoun.
> The character outright stated that they want to be seen as a MALE and are trans, THEREFORE THEY ARE MALE!



^ Found the SJW...

It's a manga...relax


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 24, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> ^ Found the SJW...
> 
> It's a manga...relax



Well he said he was one himself so I could understand why he'd be outraged due to a lack of understanding about who he is himself if he actually is a closeted trans as he said he was.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 24, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> ^ Found the SJW...
> 
> It's a manga...relax



Laurence Anyways is just a movie.
Boys Don't Cry  is just a movie.
The point is, entertainment mediums that feature transgender characters (in most cases) have a right to educate and promote tolerance on the subject. It's also helpful for kids to see gay or trans characters in entertainment so that they could have somebody to connect to and understand that they shouldn't hate themselves for being different, they should hate the people who are making them feel different.
I'm not one of those crazies who advocates for a minority of every kind in every series as that would just be forced and possibly bring down the quality of the product in question, but if it fits in to the story, and the author has an opportunity to then they should do so.

And yes, I am a SJW.  
For a long time I was embarrassed by the title, but not anymore. Sorry for sticking up for what is right.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 24, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Well he said he was one himself so I could understand why he'd be outraged due to a lack of understanding about who he is himself if he actually is a closeted trans as he said he was.



Thanks.
I prefer female pronouns though.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 24, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Thanks.
> I prefer female pronouns though.



Oh okay, sorry about that.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 24, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Laurence Anyways is just a movie.
> Boys Don't Cry  is just a movie.
> The point is, entertainment mediums that feature transgender characters (in most cases) have a right to educate and promote tolerance on the subject. It's also helpful for kids to see gay or trans characters in entertainment so that they could have somebody to connect to and understand that they shouldn't hate themselves for being different, they should hate the people who are making them feel different.
> I'm not one of those crazies who advocates for a minority of every kind in every series as that would just be forced and possibly bring down the quality of the product in question, but if it fits in to the story, and the author has an opportunity to then they should do so.
> ...



Yeah to be fair I posted that without reading your followup post...so yeah, kinda sounded like a dick. My bad...


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2014)

I'll call her a she if I want, lol


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 24, 2014)

I'll just report your posts and leave it at that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 24, 2014)

>this tumblr-tier argument

pls go

like somewhere where your life is endangered

preferably


----------



## OS (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't think even tumblr likes when people cry about stuff like that, lol.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 25, 2014)

convict said:


> *Not going to lie I was slightly disappointed when I found out he hadn't reached Associate Special Class yet*. If anyone deserves a promotion it is that steadfast, organized, and absolutely deadly agent with very strong leadership skills to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Uta was one of my favorites since I first laid eyes on the guy because of how his personality conflicted so well with his design. That twist at the end made him all the more layered and appealing as a character.



Same here man.

If I recall correctly, Hirako was actually able to hang with Kaneki during the Anteiku raid right? After pulling something like that off I thought he'd forsure get some kind of promotion during the timeskip.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2014)

Err... Im personally not comfortable calling mutsukii a she.

Mainly cause she hates her feminine-ness because he perceives it as a weakness.

Character flaw. Not a proper trans


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 25, 2014)

being a SJW is stupid anyway.People say an do the dumbest shit.


From any perspective


----------



## convict (Nov 25, 2014)

Quuon said:


> Same here man.
> 
> If I recall correctly, Hirako was actually able to hang with Kaneki during the Anteiku raid right? After pulling something like that off I thought he'd forsure get some kind of promotion during the timeskip.



He even mentioned that he individually killed an S class ghoul when asked during the raid of the tree. If I recall he even scored a hit on Yoshimura. And a very long time ago he fought and impressed Uta (who is obviously a bonafide SS ranked ghoul) and also took Yomo out from behind. At this stage he has had more years to grow so he is exceedingly accomplished.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 25, 2014)

Kaneki had no killing intent against Hirako from what I remember. Hirako probably has hit his prime strength wise.


----------



## santanico (Nov 25, 2014)

I couldn't care less about the qunix in the beginning, now I want more about them


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 25, 2014)

The only one I cared about initially and the one I'm most intrigued about in general is Mucchan. I've grown to become more interested in Cookie and I want to know more of Saiko. Shirazu's design throws me off so I don't really care about him nor am I interested.


----------



## santanico (Nov 25, 2014)

I like cookie the most :3 though they all interest me


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 25, 2014)

I mean on a personal level and just in a larger sense of caring about his character, Mucchan is up there with the likes of Juuzou, Touka, and a few others. He's the only character so far who intrigues me more than just a "oh he'll be cool later on", I genuinely like him. I like Haise a lot too, I think it's cool the way Ishida has segregated Haise and Ken from one another.


----------



## santanico (Nov 25, 2014)

totally. muuchan is something really different, I can't wait to hear more about his story. 

Haise feels like a completely different person than Kaneki, aside from similiar quirks and habit ofc,from what we saw while he whipped out his kagune..there the similarities come pouring out.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah. After him being confirmed as a trans I loved him infinitely more. There's so much possible depth and growth that could be added to his character in addition to him already standing out among the Quinx and, to me personally, being the most intriguing of the group. I can't wait to get more of Mucchan. :33

I know right! Like there were similarities between the two (I mean Kuro Ken) but even then Haise seemed way more gentle and light-hearted than Kuro Ken ever did. He also seemed much more sympathetic. Though I think this is probably a result of him being a mixture between Kuro and Shiro because I can see both personalities mixing into one, Kuro being the more dominant of the two (well, until he activated his Kagune releasing the flood gates).

I hope Ishida keeps the duality, I love this shit.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 25, 2014)

Haise' dual personality is cool as hell.

I just hope he truly finds balance between the two and finally tames his Kakuja... I need to see that Shachi rematch asap.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 26, 2014)

I love the direction it's going. It opens up a lot of potential <3


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2014)

I wonder if Sasaki will have the same VA as Kaneki in Season 2


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 26, 2014)

I hope not. 

I think it'd be cool if they kept segregating the two even within the animu personally. :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2014)

interesting


----------



## Ghost (Nov 26, 2014)

their voices can't be too different


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 26, 2014)

They could just use the same seiyuu but him just speak in two different tones or something like that.


----------



## Selva (Nov 26, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> I wonder if Sasaki will have the same VA as Kaneki in Season 2


Who says we're going to have Sasaki in season 2 of the anime? Did I miss some news?


----------



## OS (Nov 26, 2014)

Someone made a notice that it can possibly take part in the 6 months between the aogiri raid and the 2nd half of part 1


----------



## Justice (Nov 27, 2014)

My man Kaneki is back!


----------



## Robin (Nov 27, 2014)

Selva: sorry I meant Season 3  haven't seen the entire Season 1 so forgot where they stopped.


Justice: dat Shinichi


----------



## santanico (Nov 27, 2014)

definitely digging that avy Justice


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 27, 2014)

You should make it non-compressed though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 27, 2014)

Giorno said:


> They could just use the same seiyuu but him just speak in two different tones or something like that.



 

Just when I thought Kaneki couldn't get any better  Sorry lol I just love broken characters.


----------



## Justice (Nov 27, 2014)

The feel when you want to be excited for the 2nd season, but then you remember the 1st!


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 27, 2014)

They should have seriously taken their time with TG's anime, could have been sooo quality.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 27, 2014)

The problem here is the studio is Studio pierrot


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2014)

LOOOOOOL is this one of you guys


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 28, 2014)

OS said:


> LOOOOOOL is this one of you guys



Jeez that shit is painful to read. Yeah yeah, not a choice...got it. I really hope the whole trans thing with Mutsuki doesn't turn into a big deal...I really don't want this manga to become super preachy or PC X_X Hopefully it was just a passing comment or something, or it quickly gets addressed.

Also, it'll make things more awkward when Haise eventually takes her to pound town


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 28, 2014)

Trying to figure out why is it so important 

edit: actually nvm, idk which post are they refering to anyway.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Trying to figure out why is it so important



Assuming it is because there are not a lot of trans characters in popular media...so...when one shows up, trans people latch onto said characters, or w/e.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 28, 2014)

I thought there are actually quite a few...

I think I misunderstood the posts a bit so I edited. They could be pissed at one post...idk. Tumblr gonna tumblr.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> I thought there are actually quite a few...
> 
> I think I misunderstood the posts a bit so I edited.



Yeah, I apparently super creep posted immediately after you did lol...

Edit: just like I did again...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 28, 2014)

XD Sorry about that.


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2014)

i made a comment on mutsuki being a she and got small lashbacks for it and rican claimed he was trans too.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 28, 2014)

No comment.

Though tumblr always overeacts.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 28, 2014)

OS said:


> LOOOOOOL is this one of you guys



Man.

Tumblr takes another L.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 28, 2014)

I swear tumblr is only good for getting stock.

People who actually post on tumblr....


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 28, 2014)

Tumblr being dumblr.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2014)

I still dont see Mutsuki as a trans tbh.

I think he just sees it as a weakness. Not a healthy mentality to be honest.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 28, 2014)

In lieu of copy pasting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 28, 2014)

Gender is what you identify as yes. He stated he wanted to live as a man ecause his parents died and she couldnt do anything.

So he stopped  being a she.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 28, 2014)

No, he said "For a while now I've had unpleasant feelings as a woman.", this, to our current knowledge, has nothing to do with his parents. He wanted to live as a man because he didn't feel right as a woman. He's 100% trans, we just don't know if he's had an operation done to change his sex.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Nov 28, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Tumblr being dumblr.


That's an accurate description


Justice said:


> The feel when you want to be excited for the 2nd season, but then you remember the 1st!





Haruka Katana said:


> The problem here is the studio is Studio pierrot


 Yep.  If it had been Madhouse, it would be superior


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2014)

spoilers


----------



## Selva (Nov 29, 2014)

Chap 8 spoilers' translation.

Anyway, have you guys seen this? A tweet from Ishida:

Massive? O_o


----------



## Justice (Nov 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Touka.


----------



## santanico (Nov 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like Ayato...

my poor kaneki


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Canuckgirl (Nov 29, 2014)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think so too


----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## OS (Nov 30, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2014)

Gahdamn cookie

Jeez Haise reminds me of Hide LOL.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh God..who's body is that!? 

As for this chapter...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was not expecting Shirazu to get appointed as temporary leader in place of Urie lol. Not much really happened...aside from that we got a taste of Arima's actual personality I suppose (also, calling Akira "Mom"...best milf ever ). Yeah, it definitely seems like that "Rabbit" is indeed Ayato and not Touka...though I have been wrong plenty of times in the past lol


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2014)

when Saneki started crying 

confirmed he doesn't remember the last twenty years of his life


----------



## Ghost (Nov 30, 2014)

Ayato SS rank? Not bad. 

Also:

*Spoiler*: __ 






He is doing the chin thing. Kaneki


----------



## Quuon (Nov 30, 2014)

Arima is way more chill than I ever would have expected. 

It's going to be nice to see how much Ayato has grown since Kaneki whooped his ass too.


----------



## Selva (Nov 30, 2014)

starr said:


> when Saneki started crying
> 
> confirmed he doesn't remember the last twenty years of his life


Yes! This part really hit home, for me at least. The poor guy is still suffering... I just wanted to hug him so badly but since I couldn't, I hugged my laptop instead


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 30, 2014)

Saikyou said:


> Ayato SS rank? Not bad.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Oh man, he's living his make believe family.


His whole world he's falsely living in is going to be utterly destroyed I can feel it. The glass mirror is going to crack something hard core  Poor Haise-Kun  

Kaneki shall return.


----------



## Luciana (Nov 30, 2014)

Now, who is going to break that illusion? 
Any bets?
I doubt he will break it alone, he needs a push.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 30, 2014)

Luciana said:


> Now, who is going to break that illusion?
> Any bets?
> I doubt he will break it alone, he needs a push.



It will either be because of Touka (not sure what the scenario surrounding it will be) or he will get in a fight against Banjou and while Banjou is bleeding out or something he will come to his senses. It will have to be triggered by one of his Part 1 friends dying for real...which I why I am hoping it will be the latter because I will fuckin rage if anything bad happens to Touka.


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2014)

ooo I wanna see Yomo helping him recover his memories, no doubt this will damage him, hopefully afterwards it will get him on the word to acceptance at a healthy level of course lol




Selva said:


> Yes! This part really hit home, for me at least. The poor guy is still suffering... I just wanted to hug him so badly but since I couldn't, I hugged my laptop instead



 lets all hug Saseki


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 30, 2014)

Fuuuuuuuck, Ayato's on the prowl. Damn it will be good to see him and (hopefully) Hinami in action.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 30, 2014)

All will be well in the world when Haise sees his wife Touka again.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2014)

Bro when Haise sees Touka again he's done for. 

If he went apeshit after seeing Nishiki..... Just wait until he sees Hinami or Touka.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 1, 2014)

Or Hide.

Hide pls.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2014)

Ugh, I swear if Ken actually ate Hide I'mma cry.


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2014)

Hide better be alive


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2014)

By right Hide should be alive. 

But if Kaneki actually did ate Hide entirely....


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2014)

if he ate him, it's going to destroy him even more


----------



## Robin (Dec 1, 2014)

there were no remains.. I mean evidence of Hide being killed/eaten. But his disappearance was mysterious, hope it gets an explanation. 


by this point it's clear that Kaneki will burst out of Haise one day and it'll be extremely traumatic


----------



## Selva (Dec 1, 2014)

Hide is definitely alive guys! HAVE FAITH!


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2014)

We have to have faith, if we don't, my body won't be able to handle it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 1, 2014)

Hmmmm...maybe _that_ will be the catalyst for Kaneki returning: he finds out that he actually ate Hide


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd rather it be because of Touka personally.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 1, 2014)

Hidebro was considered dead?


----------



## Robin (Dec 1, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Hmmmm...maybe _that_ will be the catalyst for Kaneki returning: he finds out that he actually ate Hide


dude..... 

..... 


that would be the most evil feels ever conceived in fiction history ever  


Giorno said:


> I'd rather it be because of Touka personally.



seconded. 
why the lewd emote? is he gonna see her nakkid or something?  

Saneki sees Touka > no reaction
Touka undresses > Kaneki returns

I'd take that over Hide's death  


Liquid: it wasn't confirmed but sorta hinted at.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2014)

Because Touka's my fav female in TG.


----------



## Selva (Dec 1, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Hmmmm...maybe _that_ will be the catalyst for Kaneki returning: he finds out that he actually ate Hide


You are incredibly evil


----------



## Quuon (Dec 1, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Hmmmm...maybe _that_ will be the catalyst for Kaneki returning: he finds out that he actually ate Hide



I wouldn't put it past Ishida to pull some shit like this.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 1, 2014)

starr said:


> if he ate him, it's going to destroy him even more



Yeah, let's not hope this on the fragile psyche that is HaiKen


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 1, 2014)

starr said:


> if he ate him, it's going to destroy him even more






SkitZoFrenic said:


> Hmmmm...maybe _that_ will be the catalyst for Kaneki returning: he finds out that he actually ate Hide







Quuon said:


> I wouldn't put it past Ishida to pull some shit like this.





This manga brings out the sadist in me


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2014)

Saseki needs some Touka chan in his life


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, yes he does.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 1, 2014)

We ALL need some fuckin Touka in our lives....


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2014)

We need to start a petition to bring back Touka.


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2014)

somebody ask Ishida via twitter


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 1, 2014)

After the amount of death threats he inevitably got for the ending of Tokyo Ghoul...I'm honestly shocked that guy is still using social media


----------



## Quuon (Dec 1, 2014)

Giorno said:


> We need to start a petition to bring back Touka.



I would sign the fuck out of that petition.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 2, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> After the amount of death threats he inevitably got for the ending of Tokyo Ghoul...I'm honestly shocked that guy is still using social media


That guy got death threats? Geez as much as I dislike the TG ending last time it's still his manga


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 2, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> That guy got death threats? Geez as much as I dislike the TG ending last time it's still his manga



It's common for mangakas to get death threats if the fans are not happy, Toriyama received death threats when it came out Gohan was going to be the one to finish Buu and end as the hero of the story instead of Goku.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 2, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> It's common for mangakas to get death threats if the fans are not happy, Toriyama received death threats when it came out Gohan was going to be the one to finish Buu and end as the hero of the story instead of Goku.



Ah i see  I'm aware of people recieving death threats over the dumbest shit but didn't know even mangas will have that...Guess I didn't pay much attention to the darker side of the fandom.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 2, 2014)

Arima being so lax about all of this is rather strange. This whole thing doesn't make sense as Haise could revert at anytime. I guess it all falls down to us not knowing Arimas personality maybe he felt sorry for Kaneki and decided to give him a second chance. I think the way Kaneki is going to come forth is that Haise will stop taking the suppressants which is what is keeping Kaneki at bay. He might encounter someone who says something to peak his interest in his past life (Touka or Hide) and then he will get curious and stop.


----------



## OS (Dec 3, 2014)

youngjump posted a MAD for re on their yt site

[YOUTUBE]SeIeqH30sE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 3, 2014)

Mucchan.


----------



## hehey (Dec 3, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> Toriyama received death threats when it came out Gohan was going to be the one to finish Buu and end as the hero of the story instead of Goku.



That's a myth..... please stop perpetuating such nonselse, later on in interviews Toriyama simply admitted that even though he planned to have Gohan be the hero after cell he came to the conclusion that he was unsuited for the role and brought back goku.

Honestly that myth is even worse than the one about how Dragonball was supposedly supposed to end at Freeza (though it is the more popular myth)


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2014)

OS said:


> youngjump posted a MAD for re on their yt site
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SeIeqH30sE0[/YOUTUBE]



what's that all about?


----------



## Robin (Dec 3, 2014)

he got death threats?  didn't know manga writing was such a dangerous business


----------



## OS (Dec 3, 2014)

starr said:


> what's that all about?


apparently the trailer for volume 1.



Nico Robin said:


> he got death threats?  didn't know manga writing was such a dangerous business



A lot of mangakas get that issue. Japanese otaku are literal trash. Although i think the mangaka shouldn't have cut the series like that just as a part 1 and didn't say there was a part 2 not expecting consequences.


----------



## OS (Dec 3, 2014)

oh,something i found on tumblr that might excite


> YES I JUST SAW IT! Gyuudon-san has done it again!
> 
> image
> 
> Seeing how this particular panel is new and this is a commercial for TG:re vol. 1 and it should have 9 chapters if it follows how TG was; SAIKO NEXT CHAPTER?????


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 4, 2014)

Hope so been waiting ages for the that lazy piece of shit


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2014)

OS said:


> Japanese otaku are literal trash.



wow no kidding 

who's Saiko again?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)

Saiko is the one we haven't seen.

She's the "one that's getting fat", the otaku.


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2014)

she a ghoul? 

wait she's eating candy there


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)

She's one of the 4 Quinx.


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 4, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> she a ghoul?
> 
> wait she's eating candy there



Someone hasn't been following ;RE


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2014)

the only thing I know is Sasaki=Kaneki, everything else is a blur


----------



## Vitriol (Dec 4, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> the only thing I know is Sasaki=Kaneki, everything else is a blur



All that matters


----------



## santanico (Dec 4, 2014)

I like saiko already


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)

Saiko needs screen time.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 4, 2014)

I want to see the Anteiku folk.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)

Touka


----------



## santanico (Dec 4, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Saiko needs screen time.


agreed 


Saikyou said:


> I want to see the Anteiku folk.





Giorno said:


> Touka


----------



## Ghost (Dec 4, 2014)

fuck touka


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)

Fuck you.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes please


----------



## Quuon (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't shake this gut feeling that Saiko is going to snatch best girl status away from Touka.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't shake this gut feeling that you're wrong.


----------



## santanico (Dec 4, 2014)

Quuon said:


> I can't shake this gut feeling that Saiko is going to snatch best girl status away from Touka.


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2014)

Quuon said:


> I can't shake this gut feeling that Saiko is going to snatch best girl status away from Touka.



       .


----------



## Ghost (Dec 4, 2014)

Quuon said:


> I can't shake this gut feeling that Saiko is going to snatch best girl status away from Touka.



not possible since akira is the best girl


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't even disagree with Akira being besso girl.

I prefer Touka though.


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2014)

I thought Kaneki was the best girl


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)

You really haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2014)

I refuse to believe otherwise


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)

You cray.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Morglay (Dec 4, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> I thought Kaneki was the best girl



Arima has destroyed that already, unappealing is a mild phrase for the aftermath.


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2014)

lol his stomach  he's just standing there


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 4, 2014)

Nico Robin said:


> lol his stomach  he's just standing there



those are all frames from the animu


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2014)

Sasaki is adorable


----------



## Quuon (Dec 4, 2014)

What the fuck??


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 5, 2014)

TG:re Vol 1 PV
[youtube]SeIeqH30sE0[/youtube]


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 5, 2014)

You're late.


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2014)

akhsadfklashdfk;lhasiudghiuasdhniufhasdlgha;lksgfsargf


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2014)

I CALL DIBS ON THE SET YOU FUCKS


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2014)

>sees spoiler tag
>assumes spoiler
>randomly goes on tumblr
>sees what I assume is under your spoiler tag

ff fucking s


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2014)

i post the spoilers there immediately, lol.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2014)

I always leave when I start seeing spoiler tags.

Then literally the first thing I see on tumblr, literally FIRST thing I see is what I assume you tagged which I avoided.



It's horrible.

I'm both excited and pissed off.


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2014)

is that my bb Touka??????


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2014)

>renji
>random girl

Yeah, most likely Touka.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 6, 2014)

OS said:


> akhsadfklashdfk;lhasiudghiuasdhniufhasdlgha;lksgfsargf



Daaaamn,she looks good.


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2014)

oompf!


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2014)

Welp, I know what material I'm using tonight.


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2014)

I wanna know exactly what's going on


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2014)

Sasaki noticed it was her too. I'm so ready for ch9.


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2014)

more things

the restaurants name


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2014)

can we get a translation over here


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2014)

starr said:


> can we get a translation over here




*Spoiler*: __ 



someone told me what they could read but apparently she was chiding yomo to greet the customers and then she cuts herself off






ANOTHER ONE

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2014)

Where's mah Juuzou.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 6, 2014)

And Uta's gang.


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2014)

sexy Ayato  /fangirl shit


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder why that happens 
how convenient the spoiler provider leave out why


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2014)

there are more pictures but,


*Spoiler*: __ 



the look like urie is planning something bad




here's the tumblr page that is updating.


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuckin' cookie, he's gonna betray Saseki, mark my words


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't mark em since i expected the same thing too. He wants to be stronger to get a promotion.


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2014)

in the begininng I was skeptical, now _I'm_ sure more than ever


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 6, 2014)

OS said:


> akhsadfklashdfk;lhasiudghiuasdhniufhasdlgha;lksgfsargf


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tokyo foul joker confirmed canon. Juuzo is shown giving back the money he took from kaneki in the beginning


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2014)

OS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo foul joker confirmed canon. Juuzo is shown giving back the money he took from kaneki in the beginning



how many years in the future is this set?


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2014)

What do you mean


----------



## Selva (Dec 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



T-Touka chan!  and Suzuya too! And yomo!


----------



## Quuon (Dec 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Touka looks so pretty. Holy shit.


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2014)

translations of the spoiler pages

Link removed


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2014)

it's not the clean scans nor all of them but someone seemed to have translated the whole thing

Link removed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 7, 2014)

Liking the spoilers


----------



## Scizor (Dec 7, 2014)

When will the chapter be released properly?


----------



## santanico (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so I wonder if the chapter ends with Touka  hopefuly not


----------



## Luciana (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It does.



Raw:


----------



## santanico (Dec 7, 2014)

noooooo :s


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol, i knew it 

Touka's pretty, btw :33


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Best Girl has returned!  I'm jumping back in this friend!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2014)

Volume 1 cover; low quality


----------



## Esket (Dec 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes! Touka and Renji are back,  and god damn she's beautiful.


----------



## Selva (Dec 7, 2014)

I like the cover


----------



## Luciana (Dec 7, 2014)

I like it, but it does look different from his usual coloring style, doesn't it? 
The lines are more defined and the colors less fused 
Or is the pastel color palette? @_@


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 7, 2014)

Lmao, the heart


----------



## santanico (Dec 7, 2014)

Saseki needs looooove obviously


----------



## Justice (Dec 8, 2014)

Did the chapter come out yet?


----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2014)

not yet


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2014)

this is pretty cute

[YOUTUBE]bn-jtNn2Tgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

Where the fuck is chapter 9. 

I've been waiting for like three days to see mah waifu. 

If I have to wait one more day......


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

OS said:


> this is pretty cute
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bn-jtNn2Tgk[/YOUTUBE]



What did I just watch?


----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2014)

OS said:


> this is pretty cute
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bn-jtNn2Tgk[/YOUTUBE]



why do I have the sudden urge to cry...


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2014)

it's pretty much a cute way of showing kaneki progressively tumbling down and the people he meets along the way. Like how he stumbles in the beginning but then gets rolling correctly. And then that deep fall where he changes.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2014)

Quuon said:


> I can't shake this gut feeling that Saiko is going to snatch best girl status away from Touka.



Lets be real, Rize is best girl


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

No that's Touka.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2014)

Close second 

Touka is nice


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

IMO

Touka >= Akira >= Eto >= Rize >= Itori > Kaya


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2014)

My list is Rize > Touka > Akira > Itori > Kaya > then Eto

Hinami would be a nice imouto


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh fuck I forgot about Kawanami.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2014)

How many years ahead is :re

Touka is


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 8, 2014)

Choa said:


> How many years ahead is :re
> 
> Touka is



Pretty sure 3 years


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 8, 2014)

Choa said:


> How many years ahead is :re
> 
> Touka is


 Three years


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2014)

I swear to god, time skips make people insanely good looking.

She looks like 25


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh, dat Nutcracker, me likey.  Love me some dominatrix-type bish


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 8, 2014)

Choa said:


> I swear to god, time skips make people insanely good looking.
> 
> She looks like 25



Well...I'm still not sure atm. Yeah, she looks much cuter post time skip but...man, just something about her pre time skip was just so hot. Gotta wait for next chapter I suppose.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 8, 2014)

Nutcracker confirmed most evil ghoul.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

Touka is ksbfwopefjbqef 

Gimme dat Juuzou


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 8, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Nutcracker confirmed most evil ghoul.



I didn't see that guy tied up...pretty sure he is (or now I guess technically _was_) into CBT. Probably wasn't expecting it to such an extreme though


----------



## Luciana (Dec 8, 2014)

Funny would be if Nutcracker ends up being an old man or something 

Touka-chan

Also, do we get chappie next week? 
When's the holidays break? The other week?


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2014)

Ayato is handsome as fug


----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2014)

Ayato is a sexy mofo


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 8, 2014)

Not sure about sexy...but he definitely looks better when 1/2 of his bones aren't broken


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

Who's nutcracker?


----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Not sure about sexy...but he definitely looks better when 1/2 of his bones aren't broken


he's sexy ok, broken bones or not 


Giorno said:


> Who's nutcracker?


watch it be Touka


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

No like I'm confused.

Are they referring to a character who we know or is this name a spoiler?



If it's not a spoiler it's probably in reference to Juuzou but I don't know why they'd think he'd be much older considering only 3 years has passed.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 8, 2014)

Touka could crack my nuts anyday...



Giorno said:


> No like I'm confused.
> 
> Are they referring to a character who we know or is this name a spoiler?
> 
> ...



In case you didn't read the newest chapter or something...




That is what "Nutcracker" is referring to.


----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2014)

knowing Ishida, it can go either way


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 8, 2014)

Taken us almost a year to get through one thread.
Let's try and get to thread 3 in 3/4th's of that time to increase our chances of getting a subsection .


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

lelwut, where is this chapter?


----------



## santanico (Dec 8, 2014)

we need a subsection


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 8, 2014)

IIRC a rule for sections is something like 6 convos. We are very far from that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 8, 2014)

starr said:


> we need a subsection



I'm sure by Thread 4 we'll have one.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> IIRC a rule for sections is something like 6 convos. We are very far from that.



Not necessarily. 
There just needs to be proven popularity and substantial thread activity for a sub-section. I've discussed the guidelines with mods before.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

I thought someone told the guys in the Kingdom thread that they'd need to get 6 threads finished before making a section. 

Maybe I'm misremembring. :shrug


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> I thought someone told the guys in the Kingdom thread that they'd need to get 6 threads finished before making a section.
> 
> Maybe I'm misremembring. :shrug



Probably because 6 threads is a good measure of popularity and activity.
It's not a black and white rule though is all I'm trying to say.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Probably because 6 threads is a good measure of popularity and activity.
> It's not a black and white rule though is all I'm trying to say.



Yeah, and I get what you mean, which is why I said "IIRC" because I could very well be wrong. Could have simply been the case for Kingdom and not necessarily the case for us.

Weekly chapters in Tokyo Ghoul provoke much more conversation than weekly chapters for Kingdom because Kingdom is really more of an arc-type series whereas Tokyo Ghoul works from a week-to-week basis. 

There's also a lot of mystery and a lot of good potential for a lot of threads so it would be cool if we got a subsection.

Someone should ask.


----------



## OS (Dec 9, 2014)

if we don't have conversations like NnT (which is always up) and that doesn't have a subsection, i doubt this will get one.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Yeah, and I get what you mean, which is why I said "IIRC" because I could very well be wrong. Could have simply been the case for Kingdom and not necessarily the case for us.
> 
> Weekly chapters in Tokyo Ghoul provoke much more conversation than weekly chapters for Kingdom because Kingdom is really more of an arc-type series whereas Tokyo Ghoul works from a week-to-week basis.
> 
> ...



Eh, I agree with everything you said, but I'd wait until we get to thread 3 (or towards the end of thread 2 which won't be very long) to ask.
While we're all aware of the activity, we'd just get laughed at by other members for requesting a sub-section for a series with only 1 completed thread.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 9, 2014)

OS said:


> if we don't have conversations like NnT (which is always up) and that doesn't have a subsection, i doubt this will get one.



Dream has said that NNT is being currently discussed for a sub-section.
Probably will get it in a few weeks in my opinion.
All we have to do is continue to increase thread activity, and that means getting more readers involved in this series.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

What's NnT at? 

And I can't believe that's getting a section, series is godawful.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> What's NnT at?
> 
> And I can't believe that's getting a section, series is godawful.



Nanatsu no Taizai is not at all awful.
It's a very fun, over the top adventure series with a great cast and an atmosphere and artwork in the vein of Dragon Ball.
It's not meant to be taken all that seriously so if you're reading it as a serious manga then that might be your problem.
It's at least consistent and without bullshit like Fairy Tail.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno, I linked the new chapter at the top of last page 

Chapter 9


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

@Skitzo, thanks.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Oooh Tokyo Ghoul subsection would be so cool


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 9, 2014)

Also, I read that Viz is going to release the first volume of Tokyo Ghoul in English on June 16th 2015.
Wonder how it will sell over here, hopefully pretty well.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

THAT


WAS


A

FUUCKING


AAMAZZZZZZZING

CHAPTER


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> Oooh Tokyo Ghoul subsection would be so cool



Hurry up and catch up so you can post here more frequently. 



Rica_Patin said:


> Also, I read that Viz is going to release the first volume of Tokyo Ghoul in English on June 16th 2015.
> Wonder how it will sell over here, hopefully pretty well.



Gunna buy that shit instantly.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Also, seems like that one-shot of Juuzou is canon.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

TRRRRRRRRIPLE POST! lol


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Also, I read that Viz is going to release the first volume of Tokyo Ghoul in English on June 16th 2015.
> Wonder how it will sell over here, hopefully pretty well.





Giorno said:


> Hurry up and catch up so you can post here more frequently.


I will!!!


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

I just read the chap, pls spare me. 



I can't even hold all my feels.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 9, 2014)

Page 100!.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

16 more posts


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

I was wondering why TG didn't have a subsection because of how popular it is, but then I realise, not many people post about TG


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

It's only us. 

I've gotten a lot of people into it, but they never post here.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> I was wondering why TG didn't have a subsection because of how popular it is, but then I realise, not many people post about TG



Which is why we all need to spread the series around to everyone we know. Get the series as big of a fanbase as possible.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> It's only us.
> 
> I've gotten a lot of people into it, but they never post here.



I start posting here


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> I start posting here



You need to catch up first. 





OT: I honestly think Nutcracker isn't someone we know. I realllllly hope it isn't.

If it is someone we know, I can only see it being Rize.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Nah, don't imagine it being Rize. To be honest...since we last saw Yomo with her...I'm kinda hoping she somehow got mentally rehabilitated (though unlikely, I CAN STILL HOPE!).

As for the subsection...I'm not sure how I feel. Like yeah, would be cool to have a big enough community to warrant it...but I feel like it would end up like so many of the other subsections: random terrible threads get made, and main thread becomes sparse. Dunno...


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> You need to catch up first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna 
The only reason I stopped was cuz no more scans. Then I got lazy with manga


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Nah, don't imagine it being Rize. To be honest...since we last saw Yomo with her...I'm kinda hoping she somehow got mentally rehabilitated (though unlikely, I CAN STILL HOPE!).
> 
> As for the subsection...I'm not sure how I feel. Like yeah, would be cool to have a big enough community to warrant it...but I feel like it would end up like so many of the other subsections: random terrible threads get made, and main thread becomes sparse. Dunno...



I don't either. But I mean of all the females we've seen in the original series, she's the only one (aside from Eto and Itori) who's batshit crazy but Eto and Itori don't have Black hair. To be honest, I don't think she's with Yomo anymore. He may still be holding her in a facility, but if he let her go I don't think she stayed. He'd have to do some serious psychological reparations to fix her up. If we see her again though, I won't be able to hold back from fapping. 

So fucking true. I mean I like making creative threads myself, but you can only make so many of those before it becomes redundant and akin to any section, will most likely get littered with shit.



Satsuki said:


> I'm gonna
> The only reason I stopped was cuz no more scans. Then I got lazy with manga



Yeah me too. I read to like 80 something, then the scans were out of sync so I waited until they got filled in. Then I took my trip to Vancouver and finish it until like 2 months ago.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Rize's current mental state is caused by extreme hunger, no?

So in theory, if she's fed, she'll return to normal?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 9, 2014)

True, getting a sub-section might reduce the quality of discussions, but it should at least allow for more specific discussion, as well as make more people aware of the series.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> Rize's current mental state is caused by extreme hunger, no?
> 
> So in theory, if she's fed, she'll return to normal?



Well that and extreme torture, far greater/worse than what Ken went through.

Rize was never normal to begin with, thus the binge eating.

Even if she was fed, I don't think she would just magically return to normal. Her starvation and torture went on for months, that doesn't go away after a meal.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah, it could allow for more interesting specific threads...but I feel like it'll quickly deteriorate to what the Kill la Kill subsection was: FanArt Thread...Main Thread...filler. I could very well be wrong, but considering how much bigger of a base that series has than this...I'm not too optimistic.

As for Rize's potential mental health for whenever she decides to reappear...she has always kinda been fucknuts crazy, and the last time we saw her, it might not have just been from malnourishment...but instead from the massive fucked up experiments that Kanou performed on her (well, that is what I believe at least).

Edit: Damn, Giorno beat me by 1 minute


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah, it could allow for more interesting specific threads...but I feel like it'll quickly deteriorate to what the Kill la Kill subsection was: FanArt Thread...Main Thread...filler. I could very well be wrong, but considering how much bigger of a base that series has than this...I'm not too optimistic.
> 
> As for Rize's potential mental health for whenever she decides to reappear...she has always kinda been fucknuts crazy, and the last time we saw her, it might not have just been from malnourishment...but instead from the massive fucked up experiments that Kanou performed on her (well, that is what I believe at least).
> 
> *Edit: Damn, Giorno beat me by 1 minute *



Yeah but Kill la Kill also had a very short lifespan. I mean it was a 24-ep series, you kind of expect stuff like that to not have longevity.

Tokyo Ghoul is far different, it's a weekly manga with no end in sight (well, at least not from my perspective). There's also just a LOT more to talk about. I do agree with your concerns though, and they definitely have merit and precedence. Realistically it would be up to us to maintain making and keeping threads alive which is why IMO we should wait until we have a larger base of regulars. There's about 10 - 15 of us who post here regularly but a section needs a lot more than that to survive and be healthy.

@Bold,


----------



## Sansa (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, Rize was never actually 'sane' to begin with, and I found that part of her very charming.

I just want her to be fed, and if she's a bit crazier than she was before, even better


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Yeah but Kill la Kill also had a very short lifespan. I mean it was a 24-ep series, you kind of expect stuff like that to not have longevity.
> 
> *Tokyo Ghoul is far different, it's a weekly manga with no end in sight* (well, at least not from my perspective). There's also just a LOT more to talk about. I do agree with your concerns though, and they definitely have merit and precedence. Realistically it would be up to us to maintain making and keeping threads alive which is why IMO we should wait until we have a larger base of regulars. There's about 10 - 15 of us who post here regularly but a section needs a lot more than that to survive and be healthy.
> 
> @Bold,



oh God I remember when the first series ended and I thought it was over  I was so sad. actally that was part of why I didn' caught up too


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Choa said:


> Well, Rize was never actually 'sane' to begin with, and I found that part of her very charming.
> 
> I just want her to be fed, and if she's a bit crazier than she was before, even better



Yeah, that's what I'm sayin'. It was one of her greatest qualities which is why I _can't fucking wait_ until we see her in :re. I hope she's even more batshit insane. I love girls like that. 

Exactly. 



Satsuki said:


> oh God I remember when the first series ended and I thought it was over  I was so sad. actally that was part of why I didn' caught up too



I was really upset.

Then :re got announced and the weekly chapters started snowballing in quality. Now I don't even think the ending of the first series was even remotely bad tbh.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Touka Da Besto.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 9, 2014)

Touka Da Besto.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 9, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

